# beurk!!



## decoris (3 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

_Une moquette toute neuve...!_


----------



## P-Nico (4 Juillet 2002)

C'est pire par là


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Juillet 2002)

bin quoi, v'zavez jamais vu une ami 6 fana de blade runner qui participe à un cosplay ?


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

'

Wahoou, trop bien !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben moi j'aime beaucoup, et j'assume !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









'+


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)




----------



## gjouvenat (4 Juillet 2002)

je vais.... Je vais....

Non je vais pas


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

'

Vous préférez peut être les tristes autopompages du groupe Volksvagen ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Juillet 2002)

nouveau modèle :
après l'aventime,
après la vel satis,
voici...

l'amisis !!!


----------



## cux221 (4 Juillet 2002)

Moi aussi, je les trouve belles les nouvelles Renault.


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2002)

belles, pas belles.... c'est évidemment très subjectif.

Mais en tout cas, ILS OSENT chez Renault!

Think Different ! qu'ils disaient


----------



## huexley (4 Juillet 2002)

Renault ARGH**


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Juillet 2002)

Nous on veut rire et chanter
Nous on ne fait que passer
Près de votre planète
Nous faisions un petit tour
Nous sommes venus dire bonjour
Nous voulions vous connaître

Moi je suis le plus gentil
Moi je suis le plus instruit
On m'appelle docteur Brok
Moi c'est tout simplement Chnok
Et j'ai meilleur caractère
Moi je pique des colères, c'est vrai

Refrain

Moi je suis le plus comique
Moi je suis un scientifique
On m'appelle l'ingénieur Brok
Moi c'est tout simplement Chnok
Et je suis le plus charmant
Il m'agace très souvent, c'est vrai

Refrain


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

_JiBi, disciple du grand poêteur Aricosec...!_









Enfin des lignes anguleuses... Y en avait marre des oeufs à la coque! Vous verrez que dans pas longtemps, ils copierons tous le design des nouvelles renault... French-touch powah!!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Juillet 2002)

m'enfin 'tanplan !
t'as pas reconnu la chanson de brok et chnok, dans les visiteurs du mercredi quand t'était p'tit, avec soisic corne et patrick sabatier !






[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par jeanba3000]


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

_Trop bien! Je les avais oubliés..._


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*les visiteurs du mercredi quand t'était p'tit, avec soisic corne et patrick sabatier !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aaaaah, Soizic Corne, que d'émotions, snif...






Par contre l'autre là eeeuuuuh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












'+


----------



## decoris (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
* Vous verrez que dans pas longtemps, ils copierons tous le design des nouvelles renault... French-touch powah!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

perso je trouve que les renault n'ont aucune classe... certes j'admire énormément l'audace de renault en matière de design, mais on peut oser tout en restant assez classe... (ex : lancia thesis). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




concernant la skoda, je crois que ça sera la prochaine voiture du ménage : super discrète, pas cher du tout (pour la catégorie...), plus habitable qu'une mercedes S, et somme toute assez classe... (sauf l'insigne skoda, immonde...)

j'sais pas, ya d'autres marques qui innovent, sans pour autant être aussi... vous voyer quoi!


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2002)

_nous faisons un petit tour,
nous voulons vous dire bonjour,
nous voulons vous connaitre...._


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

A part les phares, je vois rien de très original...!


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P-Nico:
*C'est pire par là










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est la partie que je préfère perso  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les adeptes des ami comprendront!


----------



## decoris (4 Juillet 2002)

je viens de lire les caractéristiques du futur espace... ca a l'air FABULEUX... mais pourquoi est il si laiiiiiiiiiid?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*je viens de lire les caractéristiques du futur espace... ca a l'air FABULEUX... mais pourquoi est il si laiiiiiiiiiid?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

parce que tout ne peut pas être aussi beau qu'une deux-chevaux


----------



## decoris (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

parce que tout ne peut pas être aussi beau qu'une deux-chevaux    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
au moins, la deuche, elle a une certaine harmonie de ligne... les nouvelle renault, on dirait des assemblages approximatifs de duplos...

enfin, de toute facon, les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*je viens de lire les caractéristiques du futur espace... ca a l'air FABULEUX... mais pourquoi est il si laiiiiiiiiiid?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon encore une fois on a le droit de ne pas aimer... Mais comment peut on le trouver laid ?

Le "faux" concept car (versiopn longue) :











La version de série (version courte) :
















On est loin de la camionnette !

'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Juillet 2002)

c'est quand même aut' chose !


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2002)

Renault ose mais pas dans le bon sens ... C'est de plus en plus moche. Dire que t'es obligé d'aller jusqu'a ta voiture en fermant les yeux pour oublier le massacre ...

Je reste attaché au design des Audi, ca fait nettement moins poubelle du 22eme siècle ...


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*c'est quand même aut' chose !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Bon allez, je remets quelques photos !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime beaucoup ce genre de dessins :






Là on voit bien le travail des volumes de l'arrière :






Une vue très dynamique :






Et le profil (les roues de 15 pouces paraissent petites) :


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est la partie que je préfère perso   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les adeptes des ami comprendront!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait la tendance lunette arrière inversée (ou plutôt la plupart du temps qui donne l'impression de l'être) est assez lourde en ce moment, y'a pas que Renault : Mercedes Classe A, Toyota Corolla, un peu la 307, et le futur petit coupé Citroën.

'+


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

En fait la tendance lunette arrière inversée (ou plutôt la plupart du temps qui donne l'impression de l'être) est assez lourde en ce moment, y'a pas que Renault : Mercedes Classe A, Toyota Corolla, un peu la 307, et le futur petit coupé Citroën.

'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh la classe quoi? et la toyoquoi ?

vire moi ces immondices de ton post!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh sinon, tu sais que j'ai les mêmes lectures que toi!


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

j'aime bien aussi






de profil






le travail sur les volumes arrières






c'est bien non ?

mieux que les lignes fades du groupe VAG


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Juillet 2002)

aaahh lââ troommmpète dââns le jaaaâââââzzzzze !


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

pour jeanba* !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*tu viens ce soir?


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh la classe quoi? et la toyoquoi ?

vire moi ces immondices de ton post!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiète pas, j'aime pas trop la Classe A, comme les Mercedes en général. L'esprit qui est derrière m'énerve, et on le ressent bien par leur design. Mais sans en être fan la Toyota est pas trop mal (la photo ne la valorise pas), ils font des progrès :






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*euh sinon, tu sais que j'ai les mêmes lectures que toi!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui... Sauf que toi tu lis aussi des livres intelligents parfois !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*aaahh lââ troommmpète dââns le jaaaâââââzzzzze !




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouahahahahahahahaha !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Trop fort Jib !

'+


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

la camping car c'est démodé


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

keskj'disé


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

mais si les saab sont aérodynamiques


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2002)

mais non ya pas la clim


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

une mini avec du coffre


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

euh finalement non, j'ai déja un combi


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*[mieux que les lignes fades du groupe VAG    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jeu : combien y'a t il de modèles et de marques différentes (attention il y a un piège, il y a une des voitures qui est représdentée 2 fois !) ?






















Quelques autres merveilles :










(baillements)

'+


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

ya pas à dire VW, ct mieux avant!


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

*j'la veux !! j'la veux !! j'la veux !!*


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Juillet 2002)

qui parlait de ligne et de classe automobile ?






qui parlait du travail sur l'arrière ?






qui parlait de design d'intérieur ?






vous vous demandez ce qui anime la bête ?






allez ! je vous laisse rêver enfin...
moi j'suis un peu blasé, alèm sait pourquoi...


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)




----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

_Djibi, c'est où déja qu'elle est garée ?_








[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)




----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Juillet 2002)

c'est un secret, alèm !
tu voudrais pas non plus la voir en vrai ni monter dedans ?!?


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2002)

il est vrai qu'il est facile de se moquer de VAG quand on reconnait a Renault un style si inimitable










Courrez voir http://www.thejackytouch.com/ 

Vraiment a mourir de rire, y'a mm un équivalent pour les PCs..


----------



## nicodeb (5 Juillet 2002)

ben moi j'aime bien aussi les nouvelles renault, mais elles vieillissent vite je trouve (cf laguna que j'aime plus du tout), par contre c'est vrai qu'ils ont un peu foiré l'espace ....


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*c'est un secret, alèm !
tu voudrais pas non plus la voir en vrai ni monter dedans ?!?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh bah si j'aime le doux chant des boites de vitesses non synchronisées en première!


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*qui parlait de ligne et de classe automobile ?






qui parlait du travail sur l'arrière ?





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Miam !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euuuh, moi aussi je sais le secret et euuuh...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh bah si j'aime le doux chant des boites de vitesses non synchronisées en première !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et le double débrayage...

et le feulement du 6 cylindres en ligne...

hin hin hin ©


----------



## decoris (5 Juillet 2002)

fades les bagnoles de chez VW???

une petite RS6 de 450cv :





la petite nouvelle de chez bentley : 





le nouveau microbus : 





la phaeton, qui a prit la tête des ventes de la catégorie, devant les série 7 et classe S : 





pour rester dans le luxe, la murcielage : 





la classe aussi : le touareg :





et enfin, la bugatti 18/4 veyron, avec ses 1001cv :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Banales, les VW ???*


----------



## decoris (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





A part les phares, je vois rien de très original...!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut la voir en vrai...


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

ils ne savent dessiner qu'un seul type de calandre-pare-chocs chez VW ? et ce sur tous les modèles de leurs marques ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ensuite, ce n'est pas la puissance qui fait une voiture originale au niveau du dessin. VW dessine des voitures les plus banales possibles, t'a pas remarqué comme la passat ressemble à la voiture que tu dessinais en CM2 mais en arrondi ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ils ne savent dessiner qu'un seul type de calandre-pare-chocs chez VW ? et ce sur tous les modèles de leurs marques ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ensuite, ce n'est pas la puissance qui fait une voiture originale au niveau du dessin. VW dessine des voitures les plus banales possibles, t'a pas remarqué comme la passat ressemble à la voiture que tu dessinais en CM2 mais en arrondi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
T'es encore là toi?
Tu vas te payer les embouteillages si tu tardes trop...!

_H -1.45!_


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Juillet 2002)

j'aime bien la bentley, elle a un côté "batman s'embourgeoise"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon une qui est vraiment adorable : la nissan figaro : toute petite biplace toute mignonne au design rétro mais tout confort moderne luxe, fabriquée uniquement pour le japon en 20000 exemplaires vers 1991   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un must' ! (d'occase en angleterre pour 7500 £ en moyenne)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









j'en ai vue une en vrai une nuit dans paris, j'étais trop content !


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
T'es encore là toi?
Tu vas te payer les embouteillages si tu tardes trop...!

H -1.45!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il faudrait déja que j'eusse une caisse qui roule!


----------



## decoris (5 Juillet 2002)

ben les calendres sont nettement plus différentiables chez VW que chez mercedes, BMW, ou même renault (la megane n'est qu'une velsatis miniature, en plus dynamique, et l'espace en plus pataud)
chez peugeot : pareil.

bref, la calendre, c'est normal qu'elle soit similaire chez une marque, ça participe à l'identité et à l'image d'une marque

sinon à part les françaises, t'aime quoi comme voiture alèm??


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*sinon à part les françaises, t'aime quoi comme voiture alèm??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Morgan, Aston Martin, un petit ,faible pour la mazda MX-5 Miata (version restylée) et la RX-7, et un certain nombre de midgets japonaises


----------



## decoris (6 Juillet 2002)

et les américaines??? 





et les italiennes??





sinon pour les anglaises, j'approuve à 100%! les seule qui ont gardé leur charme...


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2002)

Pauvre Renault, ils gachent tellement de sous en F1 qu'il ne peuvent même plus se payer un vrai designer ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2002)

Mon rêve ... inaccessible ...!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











[09 juillet 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
heum&#8230; à peine deux fois ton Sharan&#8230;    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
OK ! Mais tu me vois promener ma famille nombreuse et déménager quelques potes dans une Morgan Plus 8 ???




Pour le bien, je devrai avoir la Sharan pour le week end + la Morgan en semaine pour moi tout seul (hihi) ... c'est pour ça que c'est inaccessible


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Mon rêve ... inaccessible ...!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

heum à peine deux fois ton Sharan


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Je remonte ce post car j'ai vu aujourd'hui pour la première fois sur l'autoroute Strasbourg-Metz une nouvelle Mégane en liberté et franchement elle n'est pas aussi BEURK que ça. Elle est même pas mal. Il faut évidement un temps d'adaptation (comme pour la Twingo, Vel Satis...) mais franchement elle a de la gueule.
Par contre le nouvel Espace est, je trouve, beau "du premier coup".


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre le nouvel Espace est, je trouve, beau "du premier coup".   *



Oui, mais bon, ça se sent vraiment que les designers automobile aujourd'hui ne lavent pas les pare-brise des voitures qu'ils dessinent. Que ce soit pour l'espace ou le 807, il faut au moins faire 1,90 m pour laver le carreau à l'intérieur ou pour nettoyer le toit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et je parle en connaissance de cause, j'y ai passé du temps l'été dernier (vive les tests de nouveaux modèles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gribouille (7 Novembre 2002)

moi préfère mon petit Dakota bien vintage


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2002)

Tiens j'avais pas vu ce thread... Il m'en rappelle un que j'avais créé... il y a bien longtemps... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Ben puisqu'on y est... Votre avis sur la BMW Z4?






Pour ma part j'ai de la peine à me prononcer... J'attends de voir en vrai... Mais le design de l'arrière ne me plaît pas vraiment.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

En photo je la trouve un peu massive mais apparement elle est en réalité hypercompacte et donc très réussie.
Je trouve l'intérieur très réussi et la capacité du coffre enfin décente.
La seule chose regrettable, je trouve, c'est cette montée en gamme.
La Z3 "basique" valaient +-24000  à sa sortie, la Z4 +-35000  avec évidement des moteurs 6 cyl. de 2,5 l minimum pour le moment et comme toujours chez BMW, les options sont nombreuses et coûteuses.
La Z4 s'éloigne peut-être trop du concept original de roadster c-à-d une voiture légère avec un petit moteur sympa.
La future Smart semble interessante pour ça.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*(..)La seule chose regrettable, je trouve, c'est cette montée en gamme.
La Z3 "basique" valaient +-24000  à sa sortie, la Z4 +-35000  avec évidement des moteurs 6 cyl. de 2,5 l minimum pour le moment et comme toujours chez BMW, les options sont nombreuses et coûteuses.
La Z4 s'éloigne peut-être trop du concept original de roadster c-à-d une voiture légère avec un petit moteur sympa. (...)*<hr /></blockquote>

Par contre moi je suis plutôt content de cette montée en gamme. L'image de la Z3 avait beaucoup été prétéritée par les poussifs 4 cylindres 1.8 et 1.9 et la différence avec les 6 cylindres n'était pas frappante pour le commun des mortels. 80% des Z3 que tu croisais sur la route étaient des 4 cylindres. BMW a voulu s'éloigner de ce segment et il a eu raison. On croisera moins de Z4... ce qui en fera une voiture un peu plus exclusive. La concurrence s'appelle désormais Porsche Boxter et non plus Mazda MX-5 out Toyota MR2. A quoi ça sert d'avoir une voiture un tant soit peu sportive... si elle a pas grand chose dans le moteur? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

C'est vrai que vu comme ça, tu as raison, les 4 cylindres étaient trop juste pour la Z3. Et le chant des 6 cylindres BMW ...
Il est claire que BMW ne s'attaque plus au même publique.
Smart, Mazda , Ford, Toyota et d'autre continuerons à faire des roasters plus accessibles. On parle d'un roaster BMW basé sur la future série 1, nous verrons bien.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *(...) On parle d'un roaster BMW basé sur la future série 1, nous verrons bien. *



Voyons déjà ce que donnera la Serie 1 en 2004... qui sera une compacte placée haut de gamme selon BMW... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 
La future Smart semble interessante pour ça.



*<hr /></blockquote>

tiens, faut que j'appelle Chris pour l'essayer 48h, merci de me le rappeler !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

(vive l'rhume après par cette saison !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## decoris (10 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ben puisqu'on y est... Votre avis sur la BMW Z4?
Pour ma part j'ai de la peine à me prononcer... J'attends de voir en vrai... Mais le design de l'arrière ne me plaît pas vraiment.  *<hr /></blockquote>

je trouve que le design BMW, tout comme celui de renault, laisse de plus en plus a désirer... les BMW étaient des voitures extrèmement élégantes, mais ça devient de pire en pire : 
- le restylage de la série 3 est immonde, on dirait un japonaise.
- la nouvelle série 7 a un beau profil, mais un regard de boeuf et une croupe de d'éléphant.
- la nouvelle Z4 a une ligne bien trop torturée...
- la future série 5 semble immonde d'après ce qu'on en voit parci par la.

si on compare avec, par exemple, alfa, qui crée pour le moment de pures chef-d'oeuvres (surtout la 156 sportwagon), ou encore jaguar, qui parvient a donner une classe incroyable à ses voitures, tout en étant  très classique, on se demande franchement si la voie choisie par
bmw est la bonne...
de même que celle de renault... 

on verra dans 10 ans...

mon rêve du moment :


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2002)

C'est vrai que le style voulu par BMW, et par son designer Chris Bangle, rompt carrément avec le passé. Ils ont voulu casser cette image linéaire où une Serie 3 étaient une petite Serie 5, et une Serie 5 était une petite Serie 7. J'avais de la peine avec la nouvelle Serie 7, mais je me suis habitué. Elle a d'ailleurs énormément de succès aux Etats-Unis. Je te trouve un peu dur avec la Serie 3, même si elle a un look assez banal. La M3 a tout de même un look et une pêche d'enfer.
J'ai vu également des images de la futur Serie 5. Faudra voir ça en 2004. Et en 2005: la M5, avec paraît-il un V10 5,5 litres de 500 chevaux issu de la formule 1... C'est bien beau, mais jusqu'ou ira cette course à la puissance... en ces temps où l'on parle de sécurité routière et de réduire la vitesse.


----------



## decoris (10 Novembre 2002)

pour ce qui est de la série 3, je parlais du face lift qui a eu lieu il y a presque deux ans. il a complètement cassé la ligne de la version précédente, qui était pour moi une des plus beelles BMW (surtout en coupé).

enfin, c'est une affaire de gout...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2002)

> pour ce qui est de la série 3, je parlais du face lift qui a eu lieu il y a presque deux ans. il a complètement cassé la ligne de la version précédente, qui était pour moi une des plus beelles BMW (surtout en coupé).
> 
> enfin, c'est une affaire de gout...



C'est vraiment une affaire de goût car je trouve pour ma part que le Coupé Serie 3 actuel a fière allure. L'ancienne à côté fait vraiment vieillote.

Par contre une BMW que j'adore est la Serie 8...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2002)

Salut WebOliver, quand tu parles de série 8, tu parles de la Z8 ou du coupé série 8 plus ancien ?
J'ai le dernier Sport.Auto avec les premières photos de la nouvelle 911. Elle est superbe. C'est, je trouve, le "juste équilibre" entre la 993 et la 996. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de photos sur le web.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Salut WebOliver, quand tu parles de série 8, tu parles de la Z8 ou du coupé série 8 plus ancien ? (...) *



Je parlais de l'ancien Coupé Serie 8 qui a été produit de 1991 à 1998 environ... Mais évidemment que la Z8 me fait aussi rêver.


----------



## SuperPara (13 Novembre 2002)

J'aime le design de ma Mère Patrie.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2002)

il est racé ton carrosse et costaux avec ça, certainement 5 étoiles au crasch test.


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2002)

*BMW ç'est de la merde classée type : bourgeois nouveau sans goûts et classieux .... pour se vider de son mécontentement... il y a  l'urinoire faites proprement...*


----------



## Tyler (13 Novembre 2002)

Moi mon rêve,c'est plutot ça :






Ce coupé sportif rouge de la prestigieuse marque automobile LEXUS est doté d'un moteur électrique, dont les accumulateurs sont automatiquement rechargés grâce à des panneaux solaires rétractables. 
Détection de présence par infra-rouge, vision arrière par caméra, sonar d'assistance parking, éléments de carrosserie à mémoire de forme, changement de couleur par commande vocale et diagnostic automatique sont autant de caractéristiques techniques qui anticipent les années 2050.




















Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il faudra encore attendre pour avoir ce genre de caisse,qui envoie au rang de vieillerie les derniers renault et autres voitures derniers models... MIAM je la veux DESUITE !


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2002)

Et comme ça, en rouge, elle a un 'tit côté manga très plaisant !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Novembre 2002)

Ca doit pas etre pratique pour aller faire les courses ... on doit pouvoir mettre encore moins que dans une ferrari ... lol 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

En attendant, demain je prends livraison d'un Toyota RAV4 diesel en remplacement de ma VW Sharan en fin de contrat... ...sniff !
Jamais testée en live ... peur d'être déçu !!!
Des expériences avec ce véhicule ???


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* En attendant, demain je prends livraison d'un Toyota RAV4 diesel en remplacement de ma VW Sharan en fin de contrat... ...sniff !
Jamais testée en live ... peur d'être déçu !!!
Des expériences avec ce véhicule ???
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu passes d'un VW Sharan à un Toyota RAV4, qui plus est diesel... je pense que tu seras un peu déçu. En tout cas, ça n'est pas la même catégorie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 
Tu passes d'un VW Sharan à un Toyota RAV4, qui plus est diesel... je pense que tu seras un peu déçu. En tout cas, ça n'est pas la même catégorie.  *<hr /></blockquote>
...c'est exactement ce que je crains malgré que mon Sharan soit aussi diesel...
J'aurais peut être mieux fait de faire un galop d'essai avec le RAV4 avant de prendre ma décision ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, ne crachons pas dans la soupe et ne faisons pas les difficiles !!!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...c'est exactement ce que je crains malgré que mon Sharan soit aussi diesel...
J'aurais peut être mieux fait de faire un galop d'essai avec le RAV4 avant de prendre ma décision ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, ne crachons pas dans la soupe et ne faisons pas les difficiles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Un joli Porsche Cayenne ça te disait pas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 
Un joli Porsche Cayenne ça te disait pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
Ben si ! Mais à mon âge, mon banquier refuse des prêts dont la durée est supérieure à 30 ans !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais à défaut de porsche, j'ai quand même un beau porche sous lequel je passerai avec ma Toyote !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Mais à défaut de porsche, j'ai quand même un beau porche sous lequel je passerai avec ma Toyote !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toujours ça... Moi je préférerais passer sous Janie Porche...


----------



## sylko (21 Novembre 2002)




----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />*








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais... ben beurk quand même... Comme tout ce que fait Renault en ce moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurais choisi la Mazda 6 ou la Citroën C3 comme voiture de l'année.


----------



## kamkil (21 Novembre 2002)

Tyler, va trouver un revendeur Lexus en france 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre si tu prévois d'émmigrer aux Etats-Unis ca va être à portée de ta bourse je pense. Par contre si tu va en espagne gare au:


----------



## sylko (21 Novembre 2002)

Arghhhhh, une japonaise...

Quand j'ai acheté ma Scenic en octobre 1996, tous les collègues m'avaient traité de malade pour avoir choisi une française.
Un mois plus tard, elle était élue voiture de l'année.
J'ai toujours la même voiture avec 230000 km en plus. J'ai juste changé le pot d'échappement, l'an dernier.
J'attends la nouvelle Scenic qui sortira l'année prochaine avec impatience!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Renault surprend et plaît...

C'est loin d'être le cas des monstres que sort FIAT depuis des années. Multipla, Doblo, Marea et autres...
Pas étonnant qu'ils ne savent pas comment les vendre et qu'ils ferment leurs usines.

C'est également pour ça qu'Apple n'aura jamais de peine à vendre ses machines.

Comme dit le proverbe!

*L'indifférence est le commencement de l'échec*


----------



## toph (25 Novembre 2002)

ça va simplifier tous les problemes de securite routiere ton carosse.


----------



## toph (25 Novembre 2002)

C'est vrai, même avec une belle tâche jaune sur les flans ça reste beurk.


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Tyler, va trouver un revendeur Lexus en france 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<hr /></blockquote>

je passe tous les jours devant deux revendeurs Lexus et j'habite dans le trou du cul du monde : la Picardie


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2002)

toi aussi ? on rappelera que lexus c'est des mercedes fabriqué par toyota


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2002)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

Voici une petite Lexus pour la route, la SC430.






Un prix exhorbitant: 120000 francs suisses pour une japonaise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A ce prix-là, si j'avais les moyens, je prendrais autre chose.


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Quand j'ai acheté ma Scenic en octobre 1996, tous les collègues m'avaient traité de malade pour avoir choisi une française.
Un mois plus tard, elle était élue voiture de l'année. *<hr /></blockquote>

Et tous les autres constructeurs ont fini par copier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sylko, dans les bras mon amis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2002)

en tout pour avoir eu des voitures française entre les mains (boulots ou maisons) je peu te dire que ma prochaine voiture sera une japonaise ou une allemande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yaris ou polo)


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * en tout pour avoir eu des voitures française entre les mains (boulots ou maisons) je peu te dire que ma prochaine voiture sera une japonaise ou une allemande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma sur a une Yaris TS. Elle en est très contente... Par contre moi, elle me fait ni chaud, ni froid (la voiture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Une japonaise quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et ma mère a une Polo, mais pas le modèle actuel. Je n'aime pas du tout la boîte à vitesse, il faut carrément se battre avec elle. Je ne sais pas si c'est mieux dans la nouvelle génération.


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2002)

'

Polo : la triste tronche d'une Golf, presque la taille d'une Golf et quasiment les tarifs d'une Golf. Au secours !!!

La meilleure de la catégorie c'est la Clio : c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est la presse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '

Polo : la triste tronche d'une Golf, presque la taille d'une Golf et quasiment les tarifs d'une Golf. Au secours !!!

La meilleure de la catégorie c'est la Clio : c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est la presse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

La presse dit souvent des bêtises... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










T'aimes pas la Golf? J'ai notamment une Golf IV, j'en suis très content.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peu lourde... mais bon.


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

La presse dit souvent des bêtises... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui m'enfin là quand même c'est vraiment incontestable. Essaye là tu comprendras  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * T'aimes pas la Golf? J'ai notamment une Golf IV, j'en suis très content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime pas l'état d'esprit Volkswagen (donnée totalement subjective c'est vrai) : la rigueur froide du design, le conservatisme, leurs tarifs prétentieux. Et techniquement leur gestion de l'aspect confort - tenue de route n'est pas terrible : en caricaturant, les suspensions qui pompent avec des sièges en bois, c'est pas trop pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />*J'aime pas l'état d'esprit Volkswagen (donnée totalement subjective c'est vrai) : la rigueur froide du design, le conservatisme, leurs tarifs prétentieux. Et techniquement leur gestion de l'aspect confort - tenue de route n'est pas terrible : en caricaturant, les suspensions qui pompent avec des sièges en bois, c'est pas trop pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Chacun ces goûts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est vrai que le slogan originel de VW n'est plus vraiment d'actualité: _Volkswagen, la voiture du peuple_... Le peuple peut maintenant se payer une Touareg, ou une Phaeton? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bon, j'aime bien ma Golf... elle me rend service... quand je prends pas la B...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2002)

'

Allez, histoire de bien ronfler...






Zzzzz...

Encore plus fort, voici plus de 5 ans après Renault la fantastique réaction de Volkswagen devant le succès des monospaces compact :






Putain ça fait peur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, je baille bien grâce à tout ça, 'vais bien dormir cette nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * elle me rend service... quand je prends pas la B...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La bicyclette ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

La bicyclette ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu veux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour les amateurs de belles voitures, ne manquez pas l'excellente émission *Top Gear* sur BBC World. C'est dans une heure, à 2 heures 30. C'est autre chose que *Turbo* de M6... Tester et essayer une voiture prend tout son sens...


----------



## ApplePie (25 Novembre 2002)

le top du mauvais goût :




_et pourtant j'apprécie hendrix_


----------



## ApplePie (25 Novembre 2002)

en revanche :


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* le top du mauvais goût :




et pourtant j'apprécie hendrix *<hr /></blockquote>

Dans le genre on a *The Jacky Touch*.


----------



## decoris (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '

La meilleure de la catégorie c'est la Clio : c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est la presse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

la presse française. c'est a dire aussi subjective que chauvin.
les meilleures de cette catégorie sont les nouvelles micra et fiesta.
évidemment, c'est pas français donc c'est de la merde...


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

il me semblait pourtant qu'autoplus appartenait à un groupe de presse allemand et que le magazine avait été soupçonné de germanophilie lorsqu'ils avaient évoqués des problèmes sur des 406 mais bon, la francophobie a encore de beaux jours devant elle chez certains


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]Enfin des lignes anguleuses... Y en avait marre des oeufs à la coque! Vous verrez que dans pas longtemps, ils copierons tous le design des nouvelles renault... French-touch powah!!!  [/quote]

Et la fiat punto 2, elle vend du beurre aux ayatollah ? Fiat, c'est pas classe, mais c'est la première caisse qui soit allé à contre-courant du look "chat à qui on rabat les oreilles sur la tête" (faites attention aux optiques des xsara picasso si vous voyez pas ce que je veux dire)


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

Allez une petite pour la route et pour se faire plaisir...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

Je vais aller voir le nouveau James Bond juste pour elle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(un peu pour Hall Berry aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Je vais aller voir le nouveau James Bond juste pour elle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(un peu pour Hall Berry aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois que je préférais la Z8 du précédent film...


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 
T'aimes pas la Golf? J'ai notamment une Golf IV, j'en suis très content.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peu lourde... mais bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne suis pas vraiment spécialiste des bagnoles (du moment qu'il y a 4 roues, un moteur et de la place pour s'installer, on peut voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais la golf a un défaut (pour moi) rédhibitoire depuis que j'ai vu celles de copains : ça touche partout. Moi qui ai l'habitude avec toutes mes voitures de prendre aussi bien les routes forestières que l'autoroute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qui ait fait ça avec des ami6 comme avec des clios ou le scenic, j'en suis resté de cul en la voyant toucher sur une (petite) route goudronnée à toutes les bosses.

C'est une voiture pour les gens de la ville, ça


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *(...) ça touche partout (...)*



Ah bon? Tes amis ont peut-être une Golf rabaissée... Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce problème. Pour ma part, c'est une 1.8 4Motion. 

La voici:


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ah bon? Tes amis ont peut-être une Golf rabaissée... Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce problème. *<hr /></blockquote>

tu connais pas les routes françaises !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la perte ou le carter moteur abimé sur les golfs et les A3 sont la principale intervention du garage VAG chez moi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour cela qu'on vous dit que les françaises sont souvent bonnes pour nous puisque les constructeurs sont obligés de tenir compte de notre réseau routier euh catastrophique quand tu sors des nationales et autoroutes !!


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2002)

Surtout les routes .........Corse !!!


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

En Belgique dés que tu quittes ton garage le réseau routier est catastrophique...


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * En Belgique dés que tu quittes ton garage le réseau routier est catastrophique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heureusement qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de routes entre les villes !!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

*Un site* sur les différents réseaux routiers.


----------



## sylko (26 Novembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Surtout les routes .........Corse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà une série spéciale pour la Corse!


----------



## toph (26 Novembre 2002)

pour ma part j'ai eu le même probleme, cette brouette de golf IV touchait sur le moindre defaut de route.....


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2002)

Ouais t'as raaison


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais t'as raaison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greg, si tu ne tiens pas tes engagements comme ceux d'hier sur icq, c'est dommage


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2002)

Desole, un peu d'egarement ....


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ah bon? Tes amis ont peut-être une Golf rabaissée... Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce problème. *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est une Golf tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal (c'est pour le boulot, pas (trop) pour la frime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Apparemment, le carter est quand même protégé mais ça ne me serait même pas venu à l'idée qu'on puisse toucher avec une bagnole (bon, j'excepte Lamborghini et consorts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) en roulant à 10 à l'heure sur une petite route de vigne banale, un peu trouée mais goudronnée alors que ça ne m'arrive pas une fois tous les 2 ans en faisant des chemins pas toujours très catholiques avec le scénic (ou la r5, ou etc.). Apparemment, le pb est bien connu. Bon, je le répète, il y a plein de gens que ça ne gênera pas, mais pour moi, c'est éliminatoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est peut-être un moyen de vendre des 4x4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ils en font, nos amis de VW, je ne sais plus ??

(Que ça ne t'empêche pas d'être content de ta voiture : des besoins, des goûts et des couleurs ...)


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *(...) (Que ça ne t'empêche pas d'être content de ta voiture : des besoins, des goûts et des couleurs ...)   *



Enfin bon... c'est qu'une Golf aussi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'utilise comme seconde voiture en fait.


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

c'est un petit pour y faire un poulailler... ou un repaire à racailles-petites frappes qui se font du pez porte Dauphine pour leur payer chichon ... c'est bien une golf


----------



## toph (26 Novembre 2002)

Faut y mettre des péages à vos routes, non!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

J'étais contre, tu le sais, mais vu l'état de plus en plus désastreux de nos routes et autoroutes je suis pour.
Au rythme où ça va en belgique ce sera bientôt 4x4 only...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* 

la presse française. c'est a dire aussi subjective que chauvin.
les meilleures de cette catégorie sont les nouvelles micra et fiesta.
évidemment, c'est pas français donc c'est de la merde...







*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que certaines revues auto françaises sont très "voiture française" (pas toutes) mais dans l'autre sens certains critiquent sytématiquement des voitures car elles sont françaises donc trop ceci, trop celà....
Je trouve personnellement que les marques françaises ont fait d'énormes progrès ces dernières années. C'est certain que le désign des Renaults est discutable ( moi j'aime bien ) mais la qualité de fabrication est en net progrès. L'intérieur de la nouvelle Mégane est superbe je trouve.
A contrario, je trouve que les plastiques de la planche de bord de la nouvelle BMW série 7 est moin beau, fait plus "plastoch" que celui de la série 3 et 5 alors qu'elle est plus récente. 
Actuellement, les intérieurs les plus "classes" se trouvent chez Audi et chez Lexus et les nouveaux haut de gamme VW.
Ce n'est qu'un avis, ce n'est que de voitures...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Je crois que je préférais la Z8 du précédent film... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

A la Z8, une de mes préférées, elle a une sonorité unique.
Je me souviens de la première apparition de la Z3 dans un James Bond. Qu'est-ce que j'en ai rêvé à la sortie du film. (ça marche le marketing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'étais jeune à l'époque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 mais le pire c'est que ça marche toujours...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* la presse française. c'est a dire aussi subjective que chauvin.
les meilleures de cette catégorie sont les nouvelles micra et fiesta.
évidemment, c'est pas français donc c'est de la merde...






*<hr /></blockquote>

Loin de moi l'idée de raisonnner ainsi, et je défends Renault uniquement quand ils peuvent l'être. Sinon je ferme ma gueule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La Clio est vraiment exceptionnelle en matière de compromis confort - tenue de route pour une petite voiture, les moteurs sont tous très bons, et sa finition fait désormais partie des meilleures de la catégorie. C'est comme ça, après libre à chacun d'aimer ou pas ! La Fiesta est une bonne voiture, ils ont fait d'énormes progrès en matière de comportement routier (c'était la cata avant), mais elle n'atteint pas le même niveau d'homogénéité, notamment avec ses matériaux intérieurs tristes et durs.

Quant à la comparaison avec la Micra, ça me fait bien marrer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu trouves pas pourquoi Alèm le dira. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et dans le même genre tu regarderas avec qui sont conçus les nouveaux moteurs diesel de Ford. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * la perte ou le carter moteur abimé sur les golfs et les A3 sont la principale intervention du garage VAG chez moi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les voitures allemandes sont conçues principalement pour les routes et surtout autoroutes allemandes. C'est logique, mais c'est pas pour rien que les français ont toujours eu de l'avance en matière polyvalence routière, et donc de "prise-de-tête-pour-que-ce-soit-pas-tape-cul-etqu'on-puisse-quand-même-faire-du-rallye-avec" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## toph (27 Novembre 2002)

Ne t'inquiete pas ils vont etudier un vehicule a coussin d'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour les autoroutes belges...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Novembre 2002)

Dans le dernier James Bond il y a plusieurs véhicules sur coussin d'air mais je n'ai pas trouver de photo, enfin si...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

si le premier essai est gratuit pourquoi pas


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2002)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * Quant à la comparaison avec la Micra, ça me fait bien marrer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, bah je l'aime d'autant plus la nouvelle Grenouille de chez Nissan  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ah bon, elle s'appelle Micra ? vous me la rebaptisez Grenouille ? mici !_







			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *Et dans le même genre tu regarderas avec qui sont conçus les nouveaux moteurs diesel de Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu parles du 1,4 TDCi, il est fabriqué entiérement par Peugeot en France.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(mais conçu à 50% par Ford, d'ailleurs avant les Ford avait des moteurs Peugeot excepté le 1,8 qui était une belle merde : je le sais mon père en a un !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* et donc de "prise-de-tête-pour-que-ce-soit-pas-tape-cul-etqu'on-puisse-quand-même-faire-du-rallye-avec" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

et après, on voit des touinego larguer des Béhème 730  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ah mince, oui c'était moi au volant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais oui, je te file quand tu veux ta revanche Bibi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

Et hop ! Déjà une semaine au volant de ma toyote RAV4 en remplacement de ma VW Sharan ... ...
Rien de comparable : j'ai l'impression de conduire un jouet bien fichu ... j'ai pris un bon coup de jeune...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et après, on voit des touinego larguer des Béhème 730  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) *<hr /></blockquote>

Bah évidemment une 730 (moteur 3 litres) c'est pas un foudre de guerre... Il en aurait été différemment avec une 740 ou 750 (voire la prochaine 760... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Et hop ! Déjà une semaine au volant de ma toyote RAV4 en remplacement de ma VW Sharan ... ...
Rien de comparable : j'ai l'impression de conduire un jouet bien fichu ... j'ai pris un bon coup de jeune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Quand je dis qu'en Belgique, vu l'état des routes c'est 4x4 only...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 
Quand je dis qu'en Belgique, vu l'état des routes c'est 4x4 only... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est "has been" de dire 4 X 4 - on dit plutôt : "t'as vu ma seize !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça permets aussi de dire : "tiens, prends une seize et assieds-toi !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...en plus, si tu pètes ton radiateur, tu as une seize percée ... Arrrffffff


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2002)

Une grenouille pour Alèm, une...


----------



## bibi78 (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

mais oui, je te file quand tu veux ta revanche Bibi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/i]  *<hr /></blockquote>

Quand tu veux Remi, dautant plus que maintenant cest une 740   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne chance!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Une grenouille pour Alèm, une... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais beurk... je préfère la C3 dans cette catégorie.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2002)

Moi aussi...


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Et hop ! Déjà une semaine au volant de ma toyote RAV4 en remplacement de ma VW Sharan ... ...
Rien de comparable : j'ai l'impression de conduire un jouet bien fichu ... j'ai pris un bon coup de jeune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Tidju ! C'est la voiture des + de 50 ans encore dynamiques ! Mon oncle, mon directeur financier et zeBig en Toyota Rav4 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Tidju ! C'est la voiture des + de 50 ans encore dynamiques !*<hr /></blockquote>
Erreur Bébert ! .....qui veulent encore paraître dynamiques (nuance)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

De toutes façon, la RAV4 c'est nippon ni mauvais et j'attend avec impatience de pouvoir la débrider un max... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : son petit nom c'est "Toyote"...


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Bah évidemment une 730 (moteur 3 litres) c'est pas un foudre de guerre... Il en aurait été différemment avec une 740 ou 750 (voire la prochaine 760... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  *<hr /></blockquote>

euh je te rappelle que la touinego fait euh 1155cm3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bien  ouh 65 chevaux dans ma version (débridée)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* De toutes façon, la RAV4 c'est nippon ni mauvais et j'attend avec impatience de pouvoir la débrider un max... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : son petit nom c'est "Toyote"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça me rappelle _Bip-Bip et Toyote_...


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr />* 

Quand tu veux Remi, dautant plus que maintenant cest une 740   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne chance!   *<hr /></blockquote>


bon d'accord, j'abdique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, je sais pas mais j'ai un pote qui veut bien tester avec sa saxo tu verrais l'engin aussi


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Une grenouille pour Alèm, une... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

mici euh tu pourrais pas me la faire livrer par euh enfin tu trouveras bien une demoiselle pour me la livrer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 
Ça me rappelle Bip-Bip et Toyote... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
...Toyote !!! c'est bien celui qui fait de l'ACME juvénile...??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je suis navrant ce matin


----------



## toph (28 Novembre 2002)

Dis toi que c'est une MR qui a pris un coup de boule et un coup de pied au cul....Là je crois que tu commenceras à l'apprecier!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2002)

La nouvelle Mégane décroche 5 étoiles crash-tests Euro NCAP, le même résultat que la Vel Satis, la Mercedes classe E, la Saab 9-3.
Elle a même fait le meilleur score au choc frontal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La Citroën C3 décroche 4 étoiles, ce qui est pas mal dans sa catégorie.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Dis toi que c'est une MR qui a pris un coup de boule et un coup de pied au cul....Là je crois que tu commenceras à l'apprecier!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une MR qui a pris un coup de boule et un coup au cul ça ne donne pas ceci ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Mais oui elle est belle....


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

heureusement qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de routes entre les villes !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ouias, mais c'esst encore pire dans les villes qu'en dehors... belgique, poubelle des routes...


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Faut y mettre des péages à vos routes, non!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



impossible... il y a tellement de sortie (vu que loe pays est petit) qu'il faudrait mettre des dizaines et des dizaines de postes a payage... rentabilité impossible...


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

C'est vrai que certaines revues auto françaises sont très "voiture française" (pas toutes) mais dans l'autre sens certains critiquent sytématiquement des voitures car elles sont françaises donc trop ceci, trop celà....
Je trouve personnellement que les marques françaises ont fait d'énormes progrès ces dernières années. C'est certain que le désign des Renaults est discutable ( moi j'aime bien ) mais la qualité de fabrication est en net progrès. L'intérieur de la nouvelle Mégane est superbe je trouve.
A contrario, je trouve que les plastiques de la planche de bord de la nouvelle BMW série 7 est moin beau, fait plus "plastoch" que celui de la série 3 et 5 alors qu'elle est plus récente. 
Actuellement, les intérieurs les plus "classes" se trouvent chez Audi et chez Lexus et les nouveaux haut de gamme VW.
Ce n'est qu'un avis, ce n'est que de voitures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

je suis tout a fait d'accord. d'ailleurs j'adore les peugeot, et les citroen deviennent de plus en plus "mieux"...
par contre je n'aime pas ce que fait renault (question de gout).

mais quand on me dit qu'une clio concue il y a prèsque 5 ans est mieux foutue qu'une fiesta qui vient de sortir (et j'ai conduit les deux, je sais de quoi je parle), ben j'avoue que j'ai un peu de doutes sur la parfaite objectivité de l'auteur...





sinon tout a fait d'accord, les nouvelels VW haut de gamme sont super-classe (surtout le touareg)...


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 
Quant à la comparaison avec la Micra, ça me fait bien marrer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu trouves pas pourquoi Alèm le dira. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et dans le même genre tu regarderas avec qui sont conçus les nouveaux moteurs diesel de Ford. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

ben justement. la micra est basée sur la PROCHAINE clio. et quand aux diesel de ford, ils ne sont pas particulièrement fabuleux...


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Dans le dernier James Bond il y a plusieurs véhicules sur coussin d'air mais je n'ai pas trouver de photo, enfin si... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>


pour ce qui est du james bond, je l'ai trouvé excellent!


----------



## toph (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Une MR qui a pris un coup de boule et un coup au cul ça ne donne pas ceci ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Mais oui elle est belle.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>                              
j'ai essayé ce WE sur une MR et ben ça fait mal à la tête....


----------



## toph (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* 

impossible... il y a tellement de sortie (vu que loe pays est petit) qu'il faudrait mettre des dizaines et des dizaines de postes a payage... rentabilité impossible...  *<hr /></blockquote>                                                  il y a bien quelques sorties qui ne servent à rien....ça fera faire quelques èconomies..


----------



## toph (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* La nouvelle Mégane décroche 5 étoiles crash-tests Euro NCAP, le même résultat que la Vel Satis, la Mercedes classe E, la Saab 9-3.
Elle a même fait le meilleur score au choc frontal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La Citroën C3 décroche 4 étoiles, ce qui est pas mal dans sa catégorie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>                                                            5 étoiles c'est pas à ça qu'on reconnait les bouteilles de gros rouge (*****)......


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />* 


pour ce qui est du james bond, je l'ai trouvé excellent!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Jamais une Aston Martin n'a été aussi transparente...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2002)

Pour revenir sur la subjectivité supposée des journalistes des revues française sur l'automobile, je constate une amélioration. Dernier exemple dans " L'auto-journal" du 28-11, le face-à-face Mazda 6 2.0 mzr-cd / Renault Laguna 1.9 dCi a été remporté par la Mazda.
Par rapport à la Cio, le restylage réalisé était plus qu'un simple restylage, elle est mieux insonorisée, planche de bord moins plastoche, ...ce qui explique qu'elle soit toujours considérée comme une des meilleures petite voiture.


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Par rapport à la Cio, le restylage réalisé était plus qu'un simple restylage, elle est mieux insonorisée, planche de bord moins plastoche, ...ce qui explique qu'elle soit toujours considérée comme une des meilleures petite voiture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les trains roulants ont été revu les voies avants élargies etc  

ce qui est reproché à la Fiesta est *surtout* sa boite de vitesses trop longue (une habitude chez ford) et le poussif moteur 1,3 (ça fait longtemps qu'il est poussif) sinon rien à dire : c'est une très bonne voiture (comme ford en fait depuis la Focus)


----------



## toph (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

les trains roulants ont été revu les voies avants élargies etc  

ce qui est reproché à la Fiesta est surtout sa boite de vitesses trop longue (une habitude chez ford) et le poussif moteur 1,3 (ça fait longtemps qu'il est poussif) sinon rien à dire : c'est une très bonne voiture (comme ford en fait depuis la Focus)  *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est vrai qu'ils ont mis un peu plus d'une vingtaine d'années à faire une bonne fiesta!!!!


----------



## toph (4 Décembre 2002)

Mazda 6 2.0 mzr-cd [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

Pour la mazda aussi, ils ont mis le temps de faire une voiture agréable à voir et à conduire (si on se  base sur  les articles de la presse spécialisée ). L'interieur à l'air pas mal réussi. Preuve que "quand on veut on peut".

Un peu simpliste mais tellement vrai...


----------



## barbarella (12 Décembre 2002)




----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2002)

Très pratique pour mettre devant le sapin !!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Très pratique pour mettre devant le sapin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*[/quote]

Surtout très aérodynamique...


----------



## toph (12 Décembre 2002)

Vu e comme ça la megane2, on arrive à s'y faire!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le genre de voiture qui vous met un coup de pied aux fesses à l'accélération.


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *  Vu e comme ça la megane2, on arrive à s'y faire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et le Laguna, ça va ?


----------



## toph (12 Décembre 2002)

modèle frime que tu ne peux pas utiliser sur les autoroutes belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et n'y à spa, ben oui on y a mis un pare-soleil marlboro


----------



## toph (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et le Laguna, ça va ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>Tant qu'on a pas trop de Kms avec bien évidement


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />*






Vu e comme ça la megane2, on arrive à s'y faire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Les yeux fermés ça va...


----------



## toph (12 Décembre 2002)

Merci j'y avais pas penser


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Décembre 2002)

'

Le jour où le tuning sera fait par des gens qui ont du goût et qui s'y connaissent un tant soit peu en design automobile (en profondeur je veux dire) on aura peut être des choses vraiment intéressantes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il m'est arrivé de voir des choses réussies mais c'est hyper rare... Ou alors ces gens ont beaucoup d'humour et j'ai rien compris ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ *TOUS ENSEMBLE, LUTTONS CONTRE LES PAUPIERES DE PHARES !!* _














'+


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *(...)Le jour où le tuning sera fait par des gens qui ont du goût et qui s'y connaissent un tant soit peu en design automobile (en profondeur je veux dire) on aura peut être des choses vraiment intéressantes(...) *



Je crois qu'il faut distinguer le tuning (Jacky, etc.) de la préparation automobile: *Lorinser*, *Hamann*, *Brabus*, *AC Schnitzer*,* AMG*,* Alpina*... et j'en passe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça c'est des pros.


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Tant qu'on a pas trop de Kms avec bien évidement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saint-Tchu-Liège-Hombourg
Hombourg-Saint-Tchu

en DCi 120, c'est bien, je te rassure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es juste dérangé par les ronflements de toine et de blob


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois qu'il faut distinguer le tuning (Jacky, etc.) de la préparation automobile: Lorinser, Hamann, Brabus, AC Schnitzer, AMG, Alpina... et j'en passe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne parlais effectivement pas d'eux. Qui commettent aussi parfois des fautes de goût frappantes, mais bref... Le tuning (tel qu'illustré par la photo de la Mégane) est ausi une activité faite par des professionnels, qui la plupart du temps font n'importe quoi. Spectaculaire certes, mais 9 fois sur 10 ça rime à rien. Ce qui me gêne est que j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les designers, qui passent des mois à peaufiner une carrosserie, en tenant compte de paramètres et contraintes extrêmement divers et parfois contradictoires. Chaque élément qui la constitue doit trouver sa justification par rapport à l'ensemble de ses formes. Et puis la voiture est mise sur le marché, avec son équilibre à elle, sa réussite esthétique (ou pas), et puis boum, les tuners arrivent et la pauvre se retrouve ensevellie de pare-chocs qui trainent par terre, d'ailerons sans fin, de paupières de phares disgracieuses, j'en passe et des meilleures. Je ne caricature pas, je connais très bien ces voitures, même les plus réussies du genre (magazines, salons), et j'affirme que 9 fois sur 10 c'est n'importe quoi. Après, on a le droit d'aimer et de dépenser des fortunes pour massacrer sa voiture, et j'ai le droit de me taire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi Le Gognol. Si j'achète une voiture, c'est qu'elle me plaît, telle qu'elle a été dessinée par les concepteurs et les designers avec ses qualités et ses défauts. Si je dois y ajouter des éléments pour faire du tuning, et la dénaturer par la même occasion, c'est qu'elle ne me plaisait pas vraiment à la base... 

Et, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la préparation automobile est un tout autre domaine... mais c'est vrai que parfois ils se ramassent aussi.


----------



## toph (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Saint-Tchu-Liège-Hombourg
Hombourg-Saint-Tchu

en DCi 120, c'est bien, je te rassure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es juste dérangé par les ronflements de toine et de blob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


je pensais plutôt à mackie


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 


je pensais plutôt à mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

non, il est bien dressé, il fait un peu délirer la clim' mais sinon il se tient bien il bave pas, il vomit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et surtout il dit quasiment rien à part _"Alèm, ya un chat écrasé, hiark hiark"_ de temps à autre (mais exclusivement sur les routes belges)


----------



## toph (12 Décembre 2002)

pour schnitzer, il y a encore pas mal de boulot pour ameliorer le resultat


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 
pour schnitzer, il y a encore pas mal de boulot pour ameliorer le resultat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<hr /></blockquote>

Déjà changer le système de navigation iDrive de la Serie 7 qui utilise un système Siemens VDO qui lui-meme emprunte une license WindowsCE...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

Je ne parlais effectivement pas d'eux. Qui commettent aussi parfois des fautes de goût frappantes, mais bref... Le tuning (tel qu'illustré par la photo de la Mégane) est ausi une activité faite par des professionnels, qui la plupart du temps font n'importe quoi. Spectaculaire certes, mais 9 fois sur 10 ça rime à rien. Ce qui me gêne est que j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les designers, qui passent des mois à peaufiner une carrosserie, en tenant compte de paramètres et contraintes extrêmement divers et parfois contradictoires. Chaque élément qui la constitue doit trouver sa justification par rapport à l'ensemble de ses formes. Et puis la voiture est mise sur le marché, avec son équilibre à elle, sa réussite esthétique (ou pas), et puis boum, les tuners arrivent et la pauvre se retrouve ensevellie de pare-chocs qui trainent par terre, d'ailerons sans fin, de paupières de phares disgracieuses, j'en passe et des meilleures. Je ne caricature pas, je connais très bien ces voitures, même les plus réussies du genre (magazines, salons), et j'affirme que 9 fois sur 10 c'est n'importe quoi. Après, on a le droit d'aimer et de dépenser des fortunes pour massacrer sa voiture, et j'ai le droit de me taire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne pourrais pas dire mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Je ne pourrais pas dire mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 tout à fait d'accord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

toi, je sens que tu vas me demander à louer absolument une Mégane pour la prochaine mi-AES en belgique (avant l'aes luxem-très-bourgeoise)


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Saint-Tchu-Liège-Hombourg
Hombourg-Saint-Tchu

en DCi 120, c'est bien, je te rassure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es juste dérangé par les ronflements de toine et de blob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Super confortable la Laguna en tous cas. Je n'étais pas en super forme quand nous l'avons testée mais bon...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

toi, je sens que tu vas me demander à louer absolument une Mégane pour la prochaine mi-AES en belgique (avant l'aes luxem-très-bourgeoise)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui,oui, loue une Mégane, ma chère et tendre en veux une donc autant la tester dans de bonne condition...


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Super confortable la Laguna en tous cas. Je n'étais pas en super forme quand nous l'avons testée mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

toi non plus ? heureusement que la Gendarmerie Royale nous faisait escorte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







la prochaine fois, tu montes à l'avant et on va faire un tour si on a le même modèle !


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Oui,oui, loue une Mégane, ma chère et tendre en veux une donc autant la tester dans de bonne condition... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

dans ce cas-là, il faudra qu'on arrive au petit-déj' !!!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2002)

Oui, je pourrais mieux juger. Marc notre chauffeur (policier de son état) à bien aimé. Pour quelqu'un qui ne jure que par les voitures allemandes , c'est bon signe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, je pourrais mieux juger. Marc notre chauffeur (policier de son état) à bien aimé. Pour quelqu'un qui ne jure que par les voitures allemandes , c'est bon signe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




il a pas voulu te faire  mal gamin


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tophdulux:</font><hr />* 
il a pas voulu te faire  mal gamin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

il encaisse l'alem .. faut pas se fier a son physique ni a son mental 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tophdulux:</font><hr />* 


il a pas voulu te faire  mal gamin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu ne devrais pas être en train de bosser ???


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Tu ne devrais pas être en train de bosser ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Foguenne ... retourne pas le couteau dans la plaie comme ça ... c'est pas gentil ça ..


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2002)

C'est pas toi qui bosse avec le Toph quand il poste...


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas toi qui bosse avec le Toph quand il poste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as jamais vu macinside poster en postillonant !!


----------



## toph (13 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas toi qui bosse avec le Toph quand il poste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le tophdulux en ce momment n'en ame pas une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu sais bien qu'à 22H00 tout est emballé


----------



## decoris (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />*






Vu e comme ça la megane2, on arrive à s'y faire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


mouais.... euh....

ben, non en fait!!!


*Beurk!*


----------



## decoris (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* Entièrement d'accord avec toi Le Gognol. Si j'achète une voiture, c'est qu'elle me plaît, telle qu'elle a été dessinée par les concepteurs et les designers avec ses qualités et ses défauts. Si je dois y ajouter des éléments pour faire du tuning, et la dénaturer par la même occasion, c'est qu'elle ne me plaisait pas vraiment à la base... 
*<hr /></blockquote>

pas d'accord... mettre des belles jantes, virer les clignos oranges pour des blancs, mettre des glaces de phares lisses, etc, sont autant de détails qui personalisent la voiture, tout en la rendant plus élégante...

BMW propose d'ailleurs une belle option à 232 pour remplacer les clignos oranges par des blancs...
toutes les marques vendent, souvent à prix d'or, des jantes de plus grande taille, ou au design plus recherché.

ça ne dénature en rien la voiture!

pour ce qui est des parre-choc de 20cm, des 17 pots à l'arrière, des 11 phares devant et des ailes sur les coté, je suis d'accord, c'est pas top...

surtout que ça coute un pont, que ça rend ta voiture invendable, et que ça double ta prime d'assurance!


----------



## decoris (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Jamais une Aston Martin n'a été aussi transparente... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ce trucage était trop bien fait, surtout quand la porte s'ouvre!!! j'étais sur le cul la première fois... (les autres aussi, j'ai pas bougé de mon fauteuil)

ahhhhhhhhhhh c'était bon...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr />*(...) BMW propose d'ailleurs une belle option à 232 pour remplacer les clignos oranges par des blancs...
toutes les marques vendent, souvent à prix d'or, des jantes de plus grande taille, ou au design plus recherché. *<hr /></blockquote>

Ne confondons les options disponibles à l'achat de la voiture, et les accessoires tuning que l'on ajoute après coup, du style les magnifiques pots Rémus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour les clignotants blancs, j'ai choisi cette option pour ma voiture... Et je ne considère pas que c'est du tuning.


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Décembre 2002)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * BMW propose d'ailleurs une belle option à 232 pour remplacer les clignos oranges par des blancs... *



Ils se font d'ailleurs pas chier du tout chez BMW sur le prix des options ! Vendre aussi cher un détail comme ça c'est abusé (et je parle pas du prix pratiqué pur d'autres options). Ceci dit tous les contructeurs allemands font pareil. Voiture hors de prix + options hors de prix (pour certaines fournies en série sur des voitures bien moins chères). Avec les marges qu'ils font ils peuvent les rembourrer leurs tableaux de bord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(tiens, machine hors de prix + options super chères, ça me rappelle les Macs et le prix de la mémoire fournie par Apple par exemple ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

'+


----------



## decoris (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ne confondons les options disponibles à l'achat de la voiture, et les accessoires tuning que l'on ajoute après coup, du style les magnifiques pots Rémus  *<hr /></blockquote>

d'accord, mais si tu achètes une voiture d'une marque qui ne propose pas cette option, ou que tu achètes une voiture d'occasion qui n'en dispose pas et que tu vas dans un garage pour te les changer, c'est du tuning... et ça reste de bon gout!

autre exemple : les kits carrosserie AMG de mercedes sont de bon gout (je trouve en tout cas!), mais si tu achète une mercedes d'occase et que tu vas faire les modif dans un garage de tuning, tu peux très bien avoir un beau réslutat!!!

tout dépend de ce qu'on fait! il y a moyen d'acheter une voiture neuve immonde (ex : une BMW 730d brune, avec clignos organge, vitres arrières fumées et jantes différentes à l'arrière et à l'avant), et ya moyen de  _tuner_  une voiture avec bon gout...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Pour les clignotants blancs, j'ai choisi cette option pour ma voiture... Et je ne considère pas que c'est du tuning.  *


alors comme ça tu roule en BMW... j'espère que ça n'est pas une 730 brune...


----------



## decoris (14 Décembre 2002)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *  ça me rappelle les Macs et le prix de la mémoire fournie par Apple par exemple !   *



tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2002)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *(...) alors comme ça tu roule en BMW... j'espère que ça n'est pas une 730 brune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non t'inquiète pas...


----------



## decoris (15 Décembre 2002)

_
dis moi ta voiture, et je te dirai qui tu es..._


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

Une voiture vraiment sympa je trouve c'est  la nouvelle Nissan 350 Z 
Regardez le petite vidéo tournée à Prague...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 , même pas peur,...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Une voiture vraiment sympa je trouve c'est  la nouvelle Nissan 350 Z (...)*



Bon, ça reste une Nissan malheureusement... 

La vidéo marche pas chez moi.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Bon, ça reste une Nissan malheureusement...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui c'est vrai qu'en europe c'est moin prestigieux que BMW mais bon, elle est sympa.
Toph m'a ramené de chez son concessionnaire le premier catalogue pour la BMW Z4 qui est superbe mais il y a un truc qui me dérange profondément. Si je regarde la liste des options, je remarque les projecteurs antibrouillards sont en option, même sur le modèle 3.0i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est n'importe quoi, même une twingo les a d'origine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les projecteurs bi-xénon, le GPS je comprend, mais les antibrouillards, c'est pour moi un manque de respect du client.
De plus, les phares antibrouillards participent à l'esthétique de la voiture, c'est une option "obligatoire". Sur un modèle " de base" comme la Z3 1.9 je pouvais encore comprendre mais sur la 3.0, c'est n'importe quoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je suppose que BMW doit récupérer les sous qu'ils ont mis dans le catalogue qui est superbe...


----------



## toph (18 Décembre 2002)

pour tes 30 ans peut-être???


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

La vidéo marche pas chez moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bizarre, on peut la voir en Quick Time.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * pour tes 30 ans peut-être???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On verra, au rythme où ça va ce sera plutôt pour mes 31, voir 32 ans


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Toph m'a ramené de chez son concessionnaire le premier catalogue pour la BMW Z4 qui est superbe mais il y a un truc qui me dérange profondément. Si je regarde la liste des options, je remarque les projecteurs antibrouillards sont en option, même sur le modèle 3.0i
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben c'est BMW... C'est pire chez Porsche encore...

Pour la vidéo, c'est du streaming... Et ça ne marche pas chez moi.


----------



## toph (18 Décembre 2002)

Si tu attends comme ça je te trouverais un Z4 avec anti-brouillard


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2002)

Mais tu parles des antibrouillards avant? En général ceux de l'arrière sont systèmatiquement inclus, dans toutes les voitures... Et ceux de l'avant, c'est plus pour faire joli qu'autre chose, c'est pas vraiment utile... A part pour les blaireaux qui les utilisent dès qu'il fait nuit ou qu'il pleut... La loi est d'ailleure assez stricte là-dessus en Suisse. Les feux antibrouillards ne peuvent être allumé qu'en des cas et circonstances bien particulières, j'ai plus les chiffres en tête, mais c'est un problème de visibilité.


----------



## toph (18 Décembre 2002)

entierement ok avec toi en ce qui concerne l'utilisation de ces feux.
en ce qui concerne les utilisateurs blaireaux, en France et en Belgique ils se sont reproduits comme des lapins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vivement le retour de la mixomatose sur les routes


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai qu'ils ne sont pas utiles mais ils participent au look de la voiture. Si Renault peut les offrir sur une Twingo, BMW pourait le faire 
sur une voiture à + de 40000 ...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*(...)Si Renault peut les offrir sur une Twingo, BMW pourait le faire sur une voiture à + de 40000 ...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais si tu a les moyens de te payer une voiture à plus de 40000... tu peux en rajouter un peu (des euros) pour des feux antibrouillards...


----------



## toph (18 Décembre 2002)

Le mieux est de les négocier à son revendeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme ça tout le monde est d'accord


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Mais si tu a les moyens de te payer une voiture à plus de 40000... tu peux en rajouter un peu (des euros) pour des feux antibrouillards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est clair, ce n'est pas une question d'argent mais de "principe", de respect du client.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Le mieux est de les négocier à son revendeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je t'engagerais de toute manière comme grand chef négociateur.


----------



## toph (18 Décembre 2002)

Cest pour cela que majorette respecte ses clients, tu peux remarquer qu elles sont toutes équipées d'anti-brouillard


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Le mieux est de les négocier à son revendeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y toujours moyen de négocier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *C'est clair, ce n'est pas une question d'argent mais de "principe", de respect du client. *



Oui, mais tu le sais lorsque tu achètes une voiture...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cette politique d'options n'est certes pas avantageuse, mais elle te permet de personnaliser en quelque sorte ta voiture et d'augmenter sa plus-value à la revente.


----------



## toph (18 Décembre 2002)

de toute façon pour 40000 t'as plus rien


----------



## toph (18 Décembre 2002)

Si tu prends le marché français, on ne tient pas compte des options,
sauf Auto plus


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 
Vivement le retour de la mixomatose sur les routes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


Je crois que la myxomatose sévit assez comme ça sur les routes en France.
D'ailleurs ces derniers temps ce sont les pompiers et les policiers qui en étaient le plus victimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Évidemment, les nouvelles mesures (plus de sévérité) vont bien entendu arranger les choses, on a déjà vu ce que ça donne, depuis 20 ans qu'on limite les vitesses et qu'on laisse conduire les gens pétés, drogués (shit ou médicaments) sans permis, etc.

Le problème c'est qu'en France, sur les routes (surtout), les gens se croient tous seuls. L'égoïsme fait que les conducteurs n'imaginent même pas qu'il peut y avoir quelqu'un derrière eux ou en face lorsqu'ils tournent sans clignotant, sortent du petit chemin de terre devant votre pare-choc ou zigzaguent bourrés comme des coings.

La vitesse n'est  *pas* à l'origine des accidents !!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un facteur aggravant d'accord, d'accord, mais le simple fait de penser "Attention j'ai du monde derrière" ou "Attention, y en un qui arrive en face" diminuerait le nombre de morts à, je suis sûr, un chiffre moins élevé que chez nos voisins car nos routes sont 'globalement' correctes.

Voilà, excusez-moi mais il fallait que ça sorte.
J'a fini, ça ne se reproduira plus.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2002)

En Belgique, on a un nouveau moyen de lutter contre les accidents de la route.
On laisse les routes ce dégrader tellement qu'il devient impossible de rouler à plus de 50 km/h... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Plus sérieusement, les mesures qui viennent d'être prises en france vont dans le sens d'une tolérance 0. Au Luxembourg, le permis à points vient d'être instauré, tolérance 0 également. En Belgique, les contraventions et les contrôles vont également être renforcés...
La vitesse n'est pas à l'origine de tous les accidents mais est dans tous les cas un facteur aggravant ceux-ci. J'adore rouler vite et comme beaucoup, je pense que je ne prends pas risque au moment ou je le fais...malheureusement les chiffres sont là et les états doivent prendre des mesures "générales", adapter les limitations de vitesse au trafic, à la météo est "impossible" pour les états donc ils limitent et contrôlent...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

Voici les mesures qui vont être prises en France:

*De Robien dévoile son projet en matière de sécurité routière*_

Gilles de Robien a dévoilé mercredi une série de mesures destinées à lutter dès 2003 contre l'insécurité routière en France, parmi lesquelles la fin du permis de conduire «à vie», l'obligation d'une visite médicale pour les candidats au permis et la mise en place d'une centaine de radars automatiques sur les lieux «accidentogènes».
Le ministre des Transports participe cet après-midi au Comité interministériel convoqué à Matignon sur la sécurité routière.
Ce Comité, qui réunit plusieurs autres ministres, dont Nicolas Sarkozy (Intérieur), Dominique Perben (Justice), Jean-François Mattei (Santé), doit décider d'un projet d'ensemble pour lutter contre le fléau de l'insécurité routière que le président de la République a placé au coeur des grands chantiers de son quinquennat.
Chaque année, la France enregistre en moyenne 8000 morts sur les routes et 150000 blessés, selon le ministre.
«Je veux pacifier la route. La vraie cause des accidents de la circulation, c'est la déresponsabilisation collective, l'absence de respect de la règle et de l'autre sur la route», déclaré Gilles de Robien dan une interview au Parisien daté de mercredi.
Plusieurs mesures «dissuasives et préventives» seront mises en place dès 2003 «pour responsabiliser» les automobilistes, explique le ministre, qui insiste sur les contrôles en matière d'alcoolémie et de vitesse.

*La fin du permis «à vie»*
«Chaque conducteur peut avoir l'assurance qu'il sera contrôlé au moins une fois pour l'alcoolémie ou la vitesse en 2003 ou en 2004», assure-t-il.
Le gouvernement y consacrera pour cela un important budget, qui servira à la mise en place de 100 radars automatiques dans le courant de l'année prochaine, précise-t-il.
Ces appareils de détection de vitesse seront installés aux «endroits accidentogènes» et progresseront «de manière exponentielle». Les recettes des amendes serviront à acheter des nouveaux radars, ajoute le ministre, qui prévoit l'installation d'un millier d'appareils en trois ans.
Gilles de Robien insiste également sur la nécessité de mettre un terme au permis «à vie» et plaide pour un permis probatoire de trois ans.
«Dès 2003, les nouveaux conducteurs auront à faire leurs preuves pendant une période d'apprentissage de trois ans et débuteront leur carrière avec seulement six points», explique-t-il.
«S'ils perdent leurs six points, il devront tout simplement repasser leur permis, après un délai de six mois», ajoute le ministre.
Pour les nouveaux candidats au permis de conduire, Gilles de Robien préconise une visite médicale obligatoire, assortie d'un certificat d'aptitude à la conduite.
Sur RTL, le ministre des Transports a assuré «que le permis de conduire ne sera plus demain ce qu'il est aujourd'hui». «Il sera augmenté dans sa durée, l'épreuve pratique sera beaucoup plus longue et ensuite, lorsque l'on aura le permis, on ne l'aura pas définitivement», a-t-il dit.
Le ministre a également annoncé un développement des «éthylomètres» dans les voitures banalisées de police et de gendarmerie.
Le gouvernement a déjà prévu, côté répression, des amendes pouvant aller jusqu'à 150.000 euros et des peines de prison jusqu'à dix ans._


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2002)

Celle-ci a donc un belle avenir si le plaisir de conduire est au rendez-vous comme annoncé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et celle-ci est de totalement ridicule chez nous...sans parler de sa consommation et donc pollution.






Ce qui me fait marrer c'est qu'il suffirait d'installer un limiteur de vitesse...Heureusement pour les amateurs de voitures, celle-ci rapportent trop aux états sinon cette mesure aurait été prise depuis longtemps.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*(...) et celle-ci est de totalement ridicule chez nous...sans parler de sa consommation et donc pollution.






 (...) *<hr /></blockquote>

Tout le contingent 2003 destiné à la Suisse est vendu.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2002)

J'ai entendu la même chose pour la Belgique et le Luxembourg. 
C'est la crise qu'ils disaient...


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* Voici les mesures qui vont être prises en France:

De Robien dévoile son projet en matière de sécurité routière«Je veux pacifier la route. La vraie cause des accidents de la circulation, c'est la déresponsabilisation collective, l'absence de respect de la règle et de l'autre sur la route», déclaré Gilles de Robien dan une interview au Parisien daté de mercredi.*_<hr /></blockquote>

ça me rappelle la fois où il nous a sorti alors qu'on mainfestait pour une fac d'art et qu'il nous a répondu : "Moi aussi, je suis dans une situation précaire !" (Sacré Gillou!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et une autre fois où il m'a dit "M. G merci pour vos photos, voyez avec mon assistant pour le réglement." hum euh non rien !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## toph (20 Décembre 2002)

voici la dernière mesure Française pour éviter des dépenses inutiles pour les forces de l'ordre.
ça ramène le proprio même quand il a abusé de l'alcool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pas de vitesse au dessus des limites


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2002)

A put..., j'ai encore glissé sur une c....., dangereux la france...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2002)

Allez pour se faire plaisir. *Hamann* sort une version modifée de la M3. Le moteur est remplacé par celui de la M5 qui est encore poussé à 480 chevaux au lieu des 400 d'origine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prix: 420000 francs suisses.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Raaaaah les bâtards ils ont mis des paupières de phares !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Lamentable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## minime (20 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


J'ai l'impression qu'Hamann essaie de nous dire quelque chose avec ses petits bras en l'air ! Qu'est ce que t'as, il est déjà vide ton lave-glace ?


----------



## decoris (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 
et celle-ci est de totalement ridicule chez nous...sans parler de sa consommation et donc pollution.






Ce qui me fait marrer c'est qu'il suffirait d'installer un limiteur de vitesse...Heureusement pour les amateurs de voitures, celle-ci rapportent trop aux états sinon cette mesure aurait été prise depuis longtemps.
*<hr /></blockquote>

eh la, c'est la seule voiture qui permet de dépasser les 50km/h en belgique, vu l'état des routes... (comme tu le dis...)

pour le limiteur, c'est vraiment un truc que je ne supposte pas!

il est bien plus dangeureux de rouler à 130km/h par temps de pluie en pleine heure de pointe, de griller un feu rouge, de "coller le cul" à celui qui précède, etc,  que de rouler à 180km/h sur la E411 en pleine nuit!!! (50m/s, quand la vision porte à plus d'un km, ça laisse le temps de voir venir...)


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2002)

Tout à fait d'accord, j'utilise régulièrement la E25 qui doit-être une des autoroutes les moins fréquentées de Belgique (sauf pendant les vacances qui charient les caravanes) et je ne pense pas prendre beaucoup de risque en dépassant les limitions. (la bande de gauche est en assez bon état, la bande de droite est impraticable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* Allez pour se faire plaisir. Hamann sort une version modifée de la M3. Le moteur est remplacé par celui de la M5 qui est encore poussé à 480 chevaux au lieu des 400 d'origine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prix: 420000 francs suisses.




*<hr /></blockquote>

La prochaine Batmobile...


----------



## decoris (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Tout à fait d'accord, j'utilise régulièrement la E25 qui doit-être une des autoroutes les moins fréquentées de Belgique (sauf pendant les vacances qui charient les caravanes) et je ne pense pas prendre beaucoup de risque en dépassant les limitions. (la bande de gauche est en assez bon état, la bande de droite est impraticable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*<hr /></blockquote>

enfin, de toute façon ma toyota ne dépasse pas le 140 à l'heure (en descente, avec vent dans le dos, il y a moyen d'atteindre les 155...)
donc pas de risque!! (quoique je suis persuadé qu'il est plus dangeureux de rouler avec mon épave à 120 qu'avec une porsche à 180...)


----------



## minime (21 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas prendre beaucoup de risque en dépassant les limitions.



_Chez POPOLPRODUCTION on a pas de limitions !_ 






_Riskeu rien d'fasson on est chobre._ 






_Sauf la masquotte !_ 






_Sacré PIWI._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2002)

C'est toujours Piwi qui roule de toute façon...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2002)

L'alcoolyme, c'est moi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Tout à fait d'accord, j'utilise régulièrement la E25 qui doit-être une des autoroutes les moins fréquentées de Belgique (sauf pendant les vacances qui charient les caravanes) et je ne pense pas prendre beaucoup de risque en dépassant les limitions. (la bande de gauche est en assez bon état, la bande de droite est impraticable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]






tu vois tout est prevu pour les autoroutes belges maintenant


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2003)

Excellent, c'est clair qu'aujourd'hui c'est bien nécessaire.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Excellent, c'est clair qu'aujourd'hui c'est bien nécessaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et rien de tel qu'un engin pareil pour faire craquer les filles...


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle a tellement été modifiée que pour pas qu'on la reconnaisse, ils ont marqué "Laguna" sur les portières !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />






[/QUOTE]

Haut les portes !! C'est un oldup !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Et rien de tel qu'un engin pareil pour faire craquer les filles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]






Pour les filles je préfère celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il est plus confortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et spacieux


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 






Pour les filles je préfère celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il est plus confortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et spacieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout on peut en mettre plusieurs: y a la benne si jamais.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2003)

D'abord ce n'est pas moche du tout, et ensuite chacun son boulot, y a des types qui sont trés grassement payés pour concevoir ces engins, il serait trés présomptueux de discuter leurs choix techniques ou esthétique...parce que là on a pas affaire à des rigolos...ça calcule vite et bien...


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2003)

la mégane a déja des supporters : Foguenne, Tyler, Gognol et moah !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * D'abord ce n'est pas moche du tout, et ensuite chacun son boulot, y a des types qui sont trés grassement payés pour concevoir ces engins, il serait trés présomptueux de discuter leurs choix techniques ou esthétique...parce que là on a pas affaire à des rigolos...ça calcule vite et bien...    * 

[/QUOTE]

On peut quand même émettre des doutes, aimer ou ne pas aimer, critiquer, etc., non?


----------



## toph (7 Janvier 2003)

Tout à fait thierry


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2003)

J'ai assisté hier soir à une avant-première de la BMW Z4... On peut aimer ou pas cette voiture... mais le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est qu'elle en jette... La Z3 prend du coup un sacré petit coup de vieux.


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2003)

Très joli ça, très joli... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le concept car Mustang GT présenté à il y à un mois au salon de Détroit à aussi une sacrée gueule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je rappelle à toutes les personnes de ce forum qu'il y'a le salon de genève qui commence le 6 mars


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2003)

Pour les amoureux des belles voitures, voici le  site à découvrir !

Tout commentaire étant superflu, vous m'en direz des nouvelles....


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour les amoureux des belles voitures, voici le  site à découvrir !

Tout commentaire étant superflu, vous m'en direz des nouvelles....
* 

[/QUOTE]

On connaissait...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * J'ai assisté hier soir à une avant-première de la BMW Z4... On peut aimer ou pas cette voiture... mais le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est qu'elle en jette... La Z3 prend du coup un sacré petit coup de vieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je suppose que tu iras bientôt l'essayer. Prend quelques photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me rejouis d'en voir une "en vrai" sur la route.
Je vais demander à Toph de réserver un essai chez son concessionnaire bien que pour le moment il soit plutôt branché S2000.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Je suppose que tu iras bientôt l'essayer. Prend quelques photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me rejouis d'en voir une "en vrai" sur la route.
Je vais demander à Toph de réserver un essai chez son concessionnaire bien que pour le moment il soit plutôt branché S2000.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je devrais pouvoir l'essayer d'ici un mois. La boîte SMG II n'est pas encore disponible.


----------



## toph (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Je suppose que tu iras bientôt l'essayer. Prend quelques photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me rejouis d'en voir une "en vrai" sur la route.
Je vais demander à Toph de réserver un essai chez son concessionnaire bien que pour le moment il soit plutôt branché S2000.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais la Z4 est tout de même très réussie , mais pas pour les circuits


----------



## iMax (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour les amoureux des belles voitures, voici le  site à découvrir !   * 

[/QUOTE]



Arf, je connais deja zejackytouch et j'en suis accro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est fou quand même le manque total de bon gout et l'absence totale du sens du ridicule chez certaines personnes


----------



## toph (2 Mars 2003)

Le   *BEURK D'OR* est décerné à Renault pour  l'avantime


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 
Le   BEURK D'OR est décerné à Renault pour  l'avantime * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment que l'Avantime ait été un fiasco... Un monospace ciblé haut de gamme, je vois pas vraiment quelle clientèle ça peut attirer...


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment que l'Avantime ait été un fiasco... Un monospace ciblé haut de gamme, je vois pas vraiment quelle clientèle ça peut attirer...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et pas vraiment attirante bien que ce ne soit pas aussi moche que le multiplat ...


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

un autre beurk d'or, pour le peu d'originalité, a la VW Touran!

par contre l'A3 me semble pas mal du tout!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *(...) par contre l'A3 me semble pas mal du tout!  * 

[/QUOTE]












Pas mal, effectivement, avec un moteur 3,2 litres de 240 chevaux pour le haut de gamme. Mais je n'ai pas entendu parler de S3, y en aura-t-il une?


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Si seulement ça pouvait faire baisser les prix de l'occasion des anciennes A3 ...


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2003)

Le concept de l'Avantime aurait à mon avis pû marcher, mais pour cela, il aurait fallu un finition digne de ce niveau de gamme ainsi que des moteurs bien plus puissants...
Parce que franchement, 210ch en haut de gamme, sur un vehicule de plus de 1700kg à vocation sportive, on croit rêver... (ne parlons même pas de la version diesel de 150ch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Je suis sur que si Renault avait collé le V6 3.0 de 210ch dans la version de "base", ça aurait deja été mieux... Ensuite, je sais pas, un autre V6 faisant dans les 280ch, le V8 d'origine Nissan (340ch) qui était dans le concept talisman et une version ultra-sportive avec un V8 turbocompressé qui aurait pu batailler avec les Audi RS6, BMW M5 etc...

Et là, ça aurait marché, j'en suis persuadé... Matra n'aurait pas eu à fermer...

Non mais franchement, il faut que les constructeurs Français se réveillent ! Dans les citadines (Clio, 206, etc...), rien à redire, ça à toujours été leur truc... Dans les compactes (Golf, 307, Mégane), ça s'améliore bien (La 307 et la Mégane marquent de sérieux progrès face à la référence de la catégorie -la Golf-), mais alors, dans les routières (Vel Satis, 607), il faut qu'ils s'améliorent! (Le style pourrait passer si la finition était au niveau des allemandes et si on trouvait des moteurs un peu moins poussifs sous les capots des françaises...)

N'oublions pas que les françaises en général ont bien sur des avantages sur les allemandes (confort, tenue de route, etc...), ce qui leur manque, c'est des vrais haut de gamme qui fassent vraiment classe, c'est bien ce que les acheteurs de ce genre de voitures veulent...


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

ouais... n'empeche que les françaises ont également un gros retard technologique dans le haut de gamme... 

pour la nouvelle A3, la version 2l TDI 140cv avec la boite DSG doit etre pas mal du tout!!!
quant a la version S3, elle existera surement... je me demande même si ça ne sera pas la version 3,2l qui remplira ce role


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

une que je trouve particulièrement réussie :  






quant a celle-ci, elle devrait faire un malheur :  





prenez une lotus élise, rendez la confortable et sécurisante (ABS-siège acceptables- airco - hard top) sans trop l'alourdir (+130kg) et donnez lui un moteur de 200cv (+78cv), et vendez le tout au même prix!!!!!
en tout cas moi j'aime


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> parce que tout ne peut pas être aussi beau qu'une deux-chevaux?  

[/QUOTE]

mon parrain vient de racheter une 2CV 1987, version Perrier (avec le frigo et les petits singes partout)
on va la retaper à deux, ça va être trop génial!

dès que j'ai des photos je les mets....


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *(...) quant a celle-ci, elle devrait faire un malheur :  





prenez une lotus élise, rendez la confortable et sécurisante (ABS-siège acceptables- airco - hard top) sans trop l'alourdir (+130kg) et donnez lui un moteur de 200cv (+78cv), et vendez le tout au même prix!!!!!
en tout cas moi j'aime    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais... c'est juste joli, mais faut pas trop s'en approcher. En fermant une portière tu as l'impression que toute la voiture va se démonter. Idem pour les sièges, tu as l'impression qu'il sont justes posés. Et niveau finition c'est pas ça du tout. J'ai vu une parquée: il y a avait de la condensation à l'intérieur des phares...


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

par contre le petit singe du capot a été arraché (ça faisait très rolls royce... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
si qqn sait ou on peut en trouver un...


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais... c'est juste joli, mais faut pas trop s'en approcher. En fermant une portière tu as l'impression que toute la voiture va se démonter. Idem pour les sièges, tu as l'impression qu'il sont justes posés. Et niveau finition c'est pas ça du tout. J'ai vu une parquée: il y a avait de la condensation à l'intérieur des phares...  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas d'accord : j'ai déjà fait un tour dans la version de base (147cv) et le tableau de bord (fourni par getrag) est ultra sobre mais ultrabien fini, et je trouve que ça n'est pas une impression de fragilité qu'on a, mais une impression de légerté...
pour ce qui est de la condensation dans les phares, il suffit qu'il soit abimé, a cause d'un petit choc par exemple...)


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Joli tout ça mais vraiment pas donné ! Déjà qu'on se saigne pour acheter des Macs, alors les voitures c'est trop ...


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

je sais que vous n'aimerez pas et je m'en fous un peu mais j'aime bien ça


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * je sais que vous n'aimerez pas et je m'en fous un peu mais j'aime bien ça










* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est toujours mieux qu'une Avantime ou une VelSatis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un prototype Citroën?


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est toujours mieux qu'une Avantime ou une VelSatis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un prototype Citroën?  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'aime bien l'intérieur de la VelSatis (genre les sièges avant ausi larges que la banquette arrière d'une touinego) mais il est vrai que ce sont des voitures spéciales et largement sous-motorisés (je m'en fous, j'ai pas les moyens pour une)

et là oui c'est un proto citröen et généralement, j'aime bien.






je me suis fait doubler par une streetka vendred, le retravail de la face avant est sympa.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *(...) je me suis fait doubler par une streetka vendred, le retravail de la face avant est sympa.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui elle est sympa, mais niveau performances c'est pas ça du tout: moteur 1,6 litres de 95 chevaux et 12 secondes pour monter à 100!


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Oui elle est sympa, mais niveau performances c'est pas ça du tout: moteur 1,6 litres de 95 chevaux et 12 secondes pour monter à 100! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oué bin, ça sert pas à grand chose sauf à frimer devant les filles et comme c'est pas trop mon truc, ça ne sert à rien.


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
et là oui c'est un proto citröen et généralement, j'aime bien.






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le concept car AirDream de Citroën qui a été présenté à Paris je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au 1.6 de 95ch de la streetka, c'est un peu mou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Un 1.6 actuel doit faire dans les 110ch... (Le 1.4 16v Renault en fait 98 et le 1.6 16v en fait 110 ou 115...)


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le concept car AirDream de Citroën qui a été présenté à Paris je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est exactement ça !!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oué bin, ça sert pas à grand chose sauf à frimer devant les filles et comme c'est pas trop mon truc, ça ne sert à rien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est tout à fait vrai, mais je trouve toujours assez ridicule de voir des voitures qui se prétendent «sportives» (Toyota MR2, Mazda MX5, Fiat Barchetta, etc.) et qui si on regarde de plus près, n'ont pas grand chose sous le capot...


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

N'empêche, c'est vrai que c'est pas vilain ce AirDream, j'aime bien


----------



## decoris (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout à fait vrai, mais je trouve toujours assez ridicule de voir des voitures qui se prétendent «sportives» (Toyota MR2, Mazda MX5, Fiat Barchetta, etc.) et qui si on regarde de plus près, n'ont pas grand chose sous le capot...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je parie que tu serais incapable d'exploiter la moitié du potentiel de ces voiture sur petite route... pas besoin de 400cv pour etre sportif : un bon chassis, un moteur volontaire et un poids contenu, et tu t'éclates sur les petites routes sans peur de perdre ton permis...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

je parie que tu serais incapable d'exploiter la moitié du potentiel de ces voiture sur petite route... pas besoin de 400cv pour etre sportif : un bon chassis, un moteur volontaire et un poids contenu, et tu t'éclates sur les petites routes sans peur de perdre ton permis...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut pas tomber dans les extrêmes (400 chevaux), non plus. Mais quelques litres, et quelques chevaux en plus ne seraient pas de refus sur ces voitures, quitte à proposer plusieurs versions. Comme l'avait fait BMW pour la Z3 avec des moteurs de 1,8 à 3,2 litres et des puissances de 115 à 320 chevaux.


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

Ça doit vraiment être la joie les petites routes de montagne en Clio RS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (172ch pour le moment, mais Renault prépare une version 200ch pour l'automne et c'est une référence en matière d'efficacité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...)

Mais j'ai vu les primes d'assurances pour une Clio 2.0 (pour un jeune comme moi qui aurait le permis depuis peu): 4300 balles suisses par année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Je renonce à la Clio 2.0, je m'achèterai une vieille twingo ou un truc du style


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * je sais que vous n'aimerez pas et je m'en fous un peu mais j'aime bien ça










* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * une que je trouve particulièrement réussie :  






quant a celle-ci, elle devrait faire un malheur :  





prenez une lotus élise, rendez la confortable et sécurisante (ABS-siège acceptables- airco - hard top) sans trop l'alourdir (+130kg) et donnez lui un moteur de 200cv (+78cv), et vendez le tout au même prix!!!!!
en tout cas moi j'aime    * 

[/QUOTE]
Je préfère la Nissan Z en version coupé.
L'Opel est superbe mais franchement rien que pour rentrer dedans il faut être contorsionniste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le genre de joujou que j'aimerais comme troisième voiture, juste pour aller faire un petit tour de temps en temps, mais pour ça, je préfère ma moto.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout à fait vrai, mais je trouve toujours assez ridicule de voir des voitures qui se prétendent «sportives» (Toyota MR2, Mazda MX5, Fiat Barchetta, etc.) et qui si on regarde de plus près, n'ont pas grand chose sous le capot...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je trouve que leur puissance est suffisante mais pour la MR2 par exemple, le problème, ce n'est pas la puissance brut mais plutôt que son moteur est beaucoup trop linéaire, pas assez "vivant".
La MX 5 est vraiment très amusante à conduire et offre beaucoup de sensations.
Quand on voit le prix auquel Smart vend ses deux nouveaux joujous, je préfère de loin une MX 5.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Ça doit vraiment être la joie les petites routes de montagne en Clio RS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (172ch pour le moment, mais Renault prépare une version 200ch pour l'automne et c'est une référence en matière d'efficacité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...)

Mais j'ai vu les primes d'assurances pour une Clio 2.0 (pour un jeune comme moi qui aurait le permis depuis peu): 4300 balles suisses par année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Je renonce à la Clio 2.0, je m'achèterai une vieille twingo ou un truc du style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'avais hésité au moment du choix de ma voiture à prendre une Clio RS 2.0 et c'est également le prix de l'assurance qui m'avait refroidi. Je me suis donc rabattu sur la Clio 1.6 16v de 110 cv dont je suis très content. Avec la différence de prix je me suis offert un moto.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Je renonce à la Clio 2.0, je m'achèterai une vieille twingo ou un truc du style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ma première voiture était une twingo, je l'avais choisie pour sa banquette arrière inclinable très pratique pour certaine activité de fin de soirée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vieillis ce n'est plus un critère de choix important.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Ma première voiture était une twingo, je l'avais choisie pour sa banquette arrière inclinable très pratique pour certaine activité de fin de soirée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vieillis ce n'est plus un critère de choix important. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tes plus assez souple ?


----------



## maousse (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *J'ai vieillis ce n'est plus un critère de choix important. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]Tu te paies l'hotel, ou t'es devenu routier ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

faite que peugeot la sorte !!


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

sinon la S2000 me branche bien






j'avais un prof qui en vait une !!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * sinon la S2000 me branche bien






j'avais un prof qui en vait une !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Toph est un spécialiste de la S2000 mais version circuit.


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Ma première voiture était une twingo, je l'avais choisie pour sa banquette arrière inclinable très pratique pour certaine activité de fin de soirée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vieillis ce n'est plus un critère de choix important. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf, tu crois que c'est pourquoi que je prendrais plutôt une twingo qu'une 106 ou une corsa ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis en +, c'est pratique les twingo quand on a bcp de matos à transporter comme un beamer, une sono de 1400watts, une gamecube, une PS2, une XBox (non, je déconne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) un alubook, une camera numérique, un apareil numérique, des bières et des pizzas pour les nuits beamer (DVD/jeux) dans le local scout avec les potes et les copines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

sinon j'adore le Civic CRX, mon pêre a faillit en achetter une, mais l'assureur voulait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au final il a prix une fiesta XR2


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tes plus assez souple ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si toujours assez souple mais bon quand tu as un logement et une vie affective stable, tu as moins besoin d'une voiture pour la gymnastique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon c'est quand très agréable la gymnastique dans une voiture.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Et pis en +, c'est pratique les twingo quand on a bcp de matos à transporter comme un beamer, une sono de 1400watts, une gamecube, une PS2, une XBox (non, je déconne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) un alubook, une camera numérique, un apareil numérique, des bières et des pizzas pour les nuits beamer (DVD/jeux) dans le local scout avec les potes et les copines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi c'est soiré scout !!!


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

Attention, cette soirée n'a de scoute que le local, dans lequel on peut fouttre le bordel sans ménagement du moment qu'on range après...

Hé ouais, dans un local scout avec du lino par terre, c'est toujours plus facile à nettoyer les bières renversées et les pizzas écrasées que sur une moquette ou un tapis de salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...

Et en +, y'a des grands murs blancs pour projeter avec le beamer...

En tt cas, c'est toujours sympa une partie de Mario Party sur GC à 4, à 3h du mat, sur un écran de 3 mètres de diagonale avec la sono de 1400w à fond


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

A part ça, vous êtes rapides, à peine le temps d'aller au WC et de faire un refresh et deja y'a 3 messages en +


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Attention, cette soirée n'a de scoute que le local, dans lequel on peut fouttre le bordel sans ménagement du moment qu'on range après...

Hé ouais, dans un local scout avec du lino par terre, c'est toujours plus facile à nettoyer les bières renversées et les pizzas écrasées que sur une moquette ou un tapis de salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Et en +, y'a des grands murs blancs pour projeter avec le beamer...

En tt cas, c'est toujours sympa une partie de Mario Party sur GC à 4, à 3h du mat, sur un écran de 3 mètres de diagonale avec la sono de 1400w à fond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Sympa les AES Suisse.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Attention, cette soirée n'a de scoute que le local, dans lequel on peut fouttre le bordel sans ménagement du moment qu'on range après...

Hé ouais, dans un local scout avec du lino par terre, c'est toujours plus facile à nettoyer les bières renversées et les pizzas écrasées que sur une moquette ou un tapis de salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Et en +, y'a des grands murs blancs pour projeter avec le beamer...

En tt cas, c'est toujours sympa une partie de Mario Party sur GC à 4, à 3h du mat, sur un écran de 3 mètres de diagonale avec la sono de 1400w à fond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme dirait un français trés connu  _"ils sont fou ces suisses"_


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Sympa les AES Suisse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu viens alors ?


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

La prochaine est agendée mi-avril (les vacanes, ça se fête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

En attendant, il faut monter le matos en plusieurs trajets et avec ça:




C'est le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Peugeot Speedfight 2 100cm3)

Et pour trimbaler le matos, c'est pas ce qu'il y'a de mieux... Heureusement que y'a la 806 des parents d'un pote


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu viens alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Normalement, on vient avec Toph mais nous ne pouvons pas encore confirmer.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

Vu qu'ici on parle bagnole: en rallye le jeune belge François Duval, 22 ans à terminé troisième au rallye de Turquie.
Les voitures françaises sont à la fête en ce début de saison.
Citroen et Peugeot domine le championnat  et Renault domine le championnat super 1600 avec la Clio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus d'info ici.


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

je parie que tu serais incapable d'exploiter la moitié du potentiel de ces voiture sur petite route... pas besoin de 400cv pour etre sportif : un bon chassis, un moteur volontaire et un poids contenu, et tu t'éclates sur les petites routes sans peur de perdre ton permis...  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, je m'amusais déja beaucoup avec la touinego de mon ex (la 730 de bibi78 s'en souvient encore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais bon, j'appréciais aussi la tite williams d'un ami et la Sierra Cosworth de mon popa !!


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

paul, je sais que nous avons des gouts communs du côté des filles, des bières et des voitures...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'arrête sinon ils vont penser que je suis du nord !!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

 mais bon, j'appréciais aussi la tite williams d'un ami   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La Clio Williams va être une voiture recherchée dans quelques années. Rare sont les conducteurs qui ne les ont pas plantées pas parcequ'elles ne tenaient pas la route mais bien parce que c'était une vrai bombe.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *(...) Je renonce à la Clio 2.0, je m'achèterai une vieille twingo ou un truc du style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as tout à fait raison... Il faut toujours acheter une poubelle comme première voiture... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et jamais une voiture trop sportive pour commencer.


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as tout à fait raison... Il faut toujours acheter une poubelle comme première voiture... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et jamais une voiture trop sportive pour commencer.  * 

[/QUOTE]

oh c'est pas désagréable de faire ses trois premières années sur une Cosworth...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * faite que peugeot la sorte !!




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais, mais rebeurk pas en version Diesel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *sinon j'adore le Civic CRX, mon pêre a faillit en achetter une, mais l'assureur voulait pas  au final il a prix une fiesta XR2 * 

[/QUOTE]






 C'est l'assureur qui décide ou non quelle voiture tu dois acheter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *Si toujours assez souple mais bon quand tu as un logement et une vie affective stable, tu as moins besoin d'une voiture pour la gymnastique.  
Mais bon c'est quand très agréable la gymnastique dans une voiture.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Miss Silvia confirmera...


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Et pas vraiment attirante bien que ce ne soit pas aussi moche que le multiplat ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Eh, oh, du calme, un peu de respect !






Respect pour la prise de risque, l'audace stylistique, industrielle et marketing, et respect pour les salariés de Matra auto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette voiture aurait pu marcher, 2 choses ont causé sa perte : le retard intrinsèque à la complexité d'industrialisation, et la crise économique qui a touché la cible potentielle prinicipale.

La soi-disant sous motorisation n'a rien à voir. On n'achète pas une telle voiture pour faire fumer les pneus, et en plus les performances étaient concrètement largement satisfaisantes.

'+


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> *et respect pour les salariés de Matra auto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, ils payent un désengagement croissant de la part de renault à qui la marque a pourtant fait un divin cadeau avec le concept de monospace décliné ensuite en twingo et scénic et bientot en clio... dommage, matra, c'était la marque de jolies voitures, des chaines d'assemblage innovantes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je n'arriverais jamais à me faire à l'idée qu'on brise des vies (le chomage est loin de n'être qu'un chiffre, je parle en connaissance de cause) sur une "spéculation boursière" (puisque c'était quand même la cible de l'avantime)


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

 C'est l'assureur qui décide ou non quelle voiture tu dois acheter? * 

[/QUOTE]

oui surtout quand il te dit que la prime d'assurance c'est 20 % du prix de la voiture donc ça a réflechir !!


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

oui surtout quand il te dit que la prime d'assurance c'est 20 % du prix de la voiture donc ça a réflechir !!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Hein ? T'es sur de ça ? Jamais entendu ça.. Mais c'est vrai que ça colle...

Te tieu, ils doivent s'en mettre plein les poches...


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 







Cette voiture aurait pu marcher, 2 choses ont causé sa perte : le retard intrinsèque à la complexité d'industrialisation, et la crise économique qui a touché la cible potentielle prinicipale.

La soi-disant sous motorisation n'a rien à voir. On n'achète pas une telle voiture pour faire fumer les pneus, et en plus les performances étaient concrètement largement satisfaisantes.

'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le retard intrinsèque à la complexité d'industrialisation, ok, on se souvient des problèmes rencontrés pour la conception du toit en verre et de la carrosserie bicolore...

Mais alors, je sais pas si tu serais d'accord de dépenser plus de 40000euros pour un coupé au look osé, certes (je l'avoue, j'aime bien...) mais au performances quelconques ?

D'accord, on a pas besoin d'un monstre, mais avec quelques dizaines de chevaux suplémentaires (allez, disons 50-60ch de +), je suis sur qu'il se serait plus vendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'aurais bien vu le 3.5 de l'espace sous son capot (et pkoi pas la version retravaillée qu'on trouve sous le capot des Nissan 350Z et qui fait 287ch...)


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Le retard intrinsèque à la complexité d'industrialisation, ok, on se souvient des problèmes rencontrés pour la conception du toit en verre et de la carrosserie bicolore...

Mais alors, je sais pas si tu serais d'accord de dépenser plus de 40000euros pour un coupé au look osé, certes (je l'avoue, j'aime bien...) mais au performances quelconques ?

D'accord, on a pas besoin d'un monstre, mais avec quelques dizaines de chevaux suplémentaires (allez, disons 50-60ch de +), je suis sur qu'il se serait plus vendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'aurais bien vu le 3.5 de l'espace sous son capot (et pkoi pas la version retravaillée qu'on trouve sous le capot des Nissan 350Z et qui fait 287ch...)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne pense pas que l'échec de l'Avantime soit du à sa puissance. Les rares Avantime que j'ai vu à Luxembourg étaient des diesels. (Les Luxembourgeois n'hésitent pas à acheter des gros moteurs essences)
L'Avantime était peut-être trop novateur. Quand je l'ai vu la première fois dans la pub avec J.P Gaultier, je l'ai trouvé magnifique. Quand je l'ai vu "en vrai" j'étais moins emballé.
Je ne peux m'empecher de penser que Renault se doutait que ça allait être un échec mais aussi un "coup médiatique". Cela à fait parler de Renault et ça a justifié la mort de Matra. ("On a donné du travail à Matra mais l'Avantime est un échec, pas notre faute...")


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2003)

J'ai entendu à 13h00 sur France inter Louis Schweitzer (patron de Renault) qui annoncait que Renault allait engager les ouvriers de Matra.
J'espère qu'il tiendra parole.


----------



## sylko (5 Mars 2003)

Oui voici la nouvelle Matra!


----------



## sylko (5 Mars 2003)

Toyota s'est certainement inspiré de l'Avantime pour ce prototype!

Toyota Fine S


----------



## sylko (5 Mars 2003)

Notre inimitable magicien suisse: Franco Sbarro


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Toyota s'est certainement inspiré de l'Avantime pour ce prototype!

Toyota Fine S




* 

[/QUOTE]

Beurk, c'est laid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je préfère l' Avantime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Mais dis voir, c'est deja des photos du salon de genève ?


----------



## sylko (5 Mars 2003)

Oui! On ne peut rien te cacher!


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2003)

J'avais pas réalisé que ça s'ouvrait au public deja après demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleur, j'y vais dans une semaine


----------



## sylko (5 Mars 2003)

Aujourd'hui et demain, ce sont les journées réservées à la presse.

Demain, on retrouvera certainement les photos de notre ami Denis, dans les pages de tous les quotidiens.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et dimanche, la saison de F1 recommence...

Fiou... ça passe à une vitesse!

Ensuite, le premier août, le comptoir et c'est déjà Noël! Arghhhh


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2003)

Argh, pas de premier aout pour moi cette année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je serais aux states pour un mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## toph (5 Mars 2003)

entre un touareg et un X5 ?

  Votre avis , SVP !

  moi je ne suis pas vraiment objectif quand je vois cette petite hélice   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf pour la serie 7


----------



## toph (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Toyota s'est certainement inspiré de l'Avantime pour ce prototype!

Toyota Fine S




* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui pour la couleur


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 

  entre un touareg et un X5 ?

  Votre avis , SVP !

  moi je ne suis pas vraiment objectif quand je vois cette petite hélice   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf pour la serie 7   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si j'avais les moyens, entre un X5 ou un Touareg, je prendrais sans hésiter le premier. Volkswagen essaie d'élever le niveau de sa gamme, il le fait sans doute bien, mais on ne se débarasse pas de l'image qu'on a, comme ça. Encore faut-il choisir le X5... le 3.0, le 4.4 ou le plus rare 4.6.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 

  entre un touareg et un X5 ?

  Votre avis , SVP !

  moi je ne suis pas vraiment objectif quand je vois cette petite hélice   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf pour la serie 7   * 

[/QUOTE]
Je trouve le Touareg très impressionant "en vrai".
Le X5 n'est pas non plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu veux un diesel, le mieux c'est le X5 3d, car le 2,5 Tdi est un peu juste pour le Touareg. Evidement, si tu as les sous, tu peux prendre le Touareg 10 cyl Tdi. Un dragster.


----------



## toph (5 Mars 2003)

Je suis allé voir le Touareg , et je le trouve un peu trop tape à l'oeil à l'intérieur .

  Les bruits de plastoche et autre me font déjà peur .


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2003)

Il faut aussi voir si tu veux un 4X4 "pour la frime" nul dans le terrain mais bon sur la route (X5), un 4X4 qui a de réelles aptitudes en tout-terrain mais qui est pataud sur la route (y'en a plein des commes ça: Nissan Patrol, Toyota LandCruiser, etc...) ou bien si tu recherches un excellent comprmis des deux, le Touareg étant excellent dans le terrain comme sur la route (le V10 TDI est un monstre de performance aussi bien pour un usage routier que pour un usage 4X4), mais souffrant d'un certain manque d'image...

Mais je trouve que VW est sur la bonne voie pour sa montée en gamme, c'est sur qu'elle n'a pas l'image de Mercedes ou BMW, mais elle se débrouille bien quand même. Audi aussi partait de bas et y'a qu'a voit maintenant... Bref, on en reparle dans 10-15 ans


----------



## toph (5 Mars 2003)

. Encore faut-il choisir le X5... le 3.0, le 4.4 ou le plus rare 4.6.  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ma part le choix est le 3.0  , après l'essai du 4.6 j'avais changé d'avis , mais la raison ou le porte billets ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 m'a refait changé d'avis.


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2003)

A vrai dire, pour le prix d'un X5 4.6, si j'ai besoin d'un 4X4 et envie de qqchose qui tire bien, je préfère m'acheter un vieux patrol GR et une Porsche...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *(...) Evidement, si tu as les sous, tu peux prendre le Touareg 10 cyl Tdi. Un dragster.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais... ça reste un Diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si j'ai les sous je prends le X5 4.6... Ou le Porsche Cayenne Turbo...


----------



## toph (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * A vrai dire, pour le prix d'un X5 4.6, si j'ai besoin d'un 4X4 et envie de qqchose qui tire bien, je préfère m'acheter un vieux patrol GR et une Porsche...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as certainement oublié qu'un véhicule ça s'entretien un minimum .

Le prix d'achat est une chose et les dépenses satellites une autre grosse chose.


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as certainement oublié qu'un véhicule ça s'entretien un minimum .

Le prix d'achat est une chose et les dépenses satellites une autre grosse chose.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais, je sais...

N'empêche que je vois pas une autre utilité que la frime -disons-le- pour ces gros X5... D'accord, ça t'abat peut être le 0 à 100 en moins de 6 sec, mais ça consomme énormément et c'est nul en 4X4 -&gt; autant prendre une porsche, une M3 ou une Audi RS6 Avant si tu as besoin de volume et que t'as de quoi t'acheter le X5 4.6.
La remarque est aussi valable pour les Mercedes ML...

Enfin, des gouts et des couleurs...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais, je sais...

N'empêche que je vois pas une autre utilité que la frime -disons-le- pour ces gros X5... D'accord, ça t'abat peut être le 0 à 100 en moins de 6 sec, mais ça consomme énormément et c'est nul en 4X4 -&gt; autant prendre une porsche, une M3 ou une Audi RS6 Avant si tu as besoin de volume et que t'as de quoi t'acheter le X5 4.6.
La remarque est aussi valable pour les Mercedes ML...

Enfin, des gouts et des couleurs...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu oublies que ça peut-être aussi pour tirer une remorque avec une voiture dessus juste pour aller sur circuit.


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Tu oublies que ça peut-être aussi pour tirer une remorque avec une voiture dessus juste pour aller sur circuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi j'azi un pote qui fait ça avec un gros Pajero... c'est pratique pour bouger les super5 immobiles !!


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Hein ? T'es sur de ça ? Jamais entendu ça.. Mais c'est vrai que ça colle...

Te tieu, ils doivent s'en mettre plein les poches...  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu connais pas les assureurs français


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu connais pas les assureurs français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon assureur m'a fait essayé sa M3 l'année dernière.


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2003)

tien toi aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi je me prepare a l'augmentation de 20 % de ma prime !!


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tien toi aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi je me prepare a l'augmentation de 20 % de ma prime !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

arrête de casser ta voiture aussi...


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2003)

c'est pas moi qui la casser, c'est un cul de 306


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2003)

T'as quoi comme voiture, Macinside?


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2003)

une japonaise ??


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * une japonaise ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

attention, la mackiemobile est dangereuse ! et le conducteur l'est encore plus !! tous aux abris !!


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Le retard intrinsèque à la complexité d'industrialisation, ok, on se souvient des problèmes rencontrés pour la conception du toit en verre et de la carrosserie bicolore...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Et les portes à double articulation, l'absence de pied milieux, les sièges inédits à ceintures intégrées, etc.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Mais alors, je sais pas si tu serais d'accord de dépenser plus de 40000euros pour un coupé au look osé, certes (je l'avoue, j'aime bien...) mais au performances quelconques ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Si j'avais le budget adapté à l'achat d'une telle voiture, je crois que je n'aurais pas hésité une seconde. Le plaisir procuré par son concept est immense, il sufit d'avoir roulé dedans pour le savoir. Même à l'arrêt on a une idée de ce que ça peut être.

Les performances sont réellement très suffisantes, oui le V6 Nissan aurait certes été une bonne chose mais le problème est encore une fois industriel. N'oublie pas que la voiture est sortie en retard et qu'au moment de sa conception ce moteur n'était pas encore disponible pour Renault. Bref, c'est un cercle sans fin...

De toute façon c'est pas perdu pour tout le monde, le design et les idées de Renault inspirant beaucoup... les autres marques. Comme Apple ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas moi qui la casser, c'est un cul de 306 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas toi, c'est ça ? tu connais la responsabilité ? didiou quand vas-tu grandir un peu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la prochaine fois, achète toi des freins... ou des yeux... ahlala


----------



## decoris (8 Mars 2003)

les gars, il y a une Cayenne parquée devant chez moi, elle est SUPERBE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










1000 fois mieux que sur les photos!!!!!!

wahouw...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * les gars, il y a une Cayenne parquée devant chez moi, elle est SUPERBE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










1000 fois mieux que sur les photos!!!!!!

wahouw...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Une Turbo ou une _simple_ S...


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

la prochaine fois, achète toi des freins... ou des yeux... ahlala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il y a des trés bon frein


----------



## decoris (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Une Turbo ou une simple S... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

une "simple" S....
elle a une gueule d'enfer... franchement, j'étais déçu en voyant les photos, mais en vrai elle en impose vraiment...

entre une cayenne S et un touareg V10, j'hésiterais quand même...
mais je crois que je prendrais quand même le touareg : il est superbe, l'intérieur est somptueux, et tu peux faire 800km sans ravitailler (max 350 avec la porsche, a mon avis...)

par contre la taxe diesel, en belgique, est de 3500 euros!!!!!!! (par an bien sur!!!)


----------



## decoris (8 Mars 2003)

hihi, je pense que c'était les essayeurs du moniteur automobile... on va bientôt avoir droit à l'essai détaillé, chic!!!!


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2003)

T'as le choix entre une Porsche et un VW et tu prends la VW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2003)

Hé, en fait, est-ce qu'il y en a qui sont deja allés au salon de Genève (qui a ouvert jeudi) ?


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * T'as le choix entre une Porsche et un VW et tu prends la VW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ouais, je pense bien... il y a bien des français qui, ayant le choix entre une renault et une mercedes choisissent la renault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la touareg me semble plus homogène...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

tien je viens de voir une avantime bleu ! et bien ça a un gros cul !!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Hé, en fait, est-ce qu'il y en a qui sont deja allés au salon de Genève (qui a ouvert jeudi) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'y vais mercredi prochain. Je vous raconterai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour revenir sur la «comparaison» VW Touareg - Porsche Cayenne, il n'y a pas photo. Si j'ai les moyens je choisis le Porsche. En plus un V10 diesel ça doit bien polluer et puer. Rebeurk.


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

pffff les bornés anti-diesel, on ne sait rien y faire... essaye le avant de juger!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * pffff les bornés anti-diesel, on ne sait rien y faire... essaye le avant de juger!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai rien contre le diesel (enfin... un peu quand même...), ce qui m'agace c'est qu'on donne un soi-disant critère sportif aux diesels. C'est contre nature.

Chez Porsche, le Cayenne aurait pu sortir en version diesel, puis finalement ils se sont ravisés. Le patron de Porsche ayant déclaré: «Chez Porsche, nos moteurs commencent à s'exprimer vers 4000, 4500 tours minutes, nous avons donc exclus l'idée d'un diesel sur le Cayenne.»


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

un diesel est, pour employer un terme américain, beaucoup plus "responsive" qu'un essence! le couple déboule d'un coup, et très très fort...
je peux t'assurer qu'une BMW 330d est sportive, tu appuyes sur l'accélérateur à fond, et tu es littéralement catapulté en avant... c'est clair qu'a 4000 tr ça s'essoufle, mais la poussée est bien plus franche qu'une essence... 
donc oui, un diesel sportif, ça existe (j'espère pouvoir un jour essayer l'audi A8 4l TDI, 275cv)

dans les conditions de circulations actuelles, un diesel est bien plus agréable : ça pousse fort, et tu peux rester sur le même rapport de 50 à 140km/h sans te tracasser...

de plus tu consommes bcp moins, donc tu peux rouler bcp plus longtemps (le V10 TDI de 313cv consomme environ 12l/100km, le V6 de 230cv plus de 18!)

enfin, l'insonorisation a fait des progrès faramineux... dans la 730d, tu n'entend absolument pas le diesel de l'intérieur... (généralement on est à l'intérieur quand on conduit...)


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2003)

Vous n'y connaissez rien en bagnoles. Rien ne remplace une bonne BX. Ici, le modèle sport avec la balle de tennis sur l'attache-caravane.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

Oui, justement, on voit maintenant des voitures diesels qui tendent à devenir plus sportives, et bien je trouve que c'est une hérésie.

Le diesel c'est bien si tu roules beaucoup, effectivement. Mais pour quelque chose de plus sportif, le moteur essence s'impose. Pourquoi Ferrari, Porsche ne proposent que des moteurs essences? Pourquoi les modèles sportifs comme Mercedes SL, BMW M3, Audi RS6 ne sont-ils pas proposés en diesels d'après toi?... 

Au niveau sonorité, d'importants progrès ont été fait, pour l'habitacle... mais de l'extérieur, y a pas de miracle, c'est toujours un bruit de camion qui n'a rien du feulement d'un V8 essence...

En Suisse, le parlement vient de *refuser une baisse du prix du carburant diesel*, mais a, part contre accepté de baisser l'imposition des gaz utilisés comme caburants.


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Oui, justement, on voit maintenant des voitures diesels qui tendent à devenir plus sportives, et bien je trouve que c'est une hérésie.

Le diesel c'est bien si tu roules beaucoup, effectivement. Mais pour quelque chose de plus sportif, le moteur essence s'impose. Pourquoi Ferrari, Porsche ne proposent que des moteurs essences? Pourquoi les modèles sportifs comme Mercedes SL, BMW M3, Audi RS6 ne sont-ils pas proposés en diesels d'après toi?... 
* 

[/QUOTE]

tout simplement parcequ'un moteur diesel est plus lourd et restera toujours moins puissant qu'un moteur essence...

par contre, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que des voitures de grand luxe (bentley, jaguar) adoptent des moteurs diesel : tu as un couple extraordinaire (un 1,9l diesel développe autant de couple qu'un bon 3l essence - imagine donc un 5l diesel) et un rendement bien meilleur...

concernant la sonorité, on voit clairement que tu n'as jamais entendu le touareg en route... je parie que tu es incapable de voir la différence avec un moteur essence de l'intérieur (je te rappelle qu'on conduit une voiture DE L'INTERIEUR!!!

et puis de toute façon, les voitures essences continuent à etre produites, donc en quoi cela peut il te déranger qu'on installe des diesel dans des coupés ou des cabriolets???


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *(...) je parie que tu es incapable de voir la différence avec un moteur essence de l'intérieur (je te rappelle qu'on conduit une voiture DE L'INTERIEUR!!!

et puis de toute façon, les voitures essences continuent à etre produites, donc en quoi cela peut il te déranger qu'on installe des diesel dans des coupés ou des cabriolets???   * 

[/QUOTE]

De l'intérieur... mais s'écoutent de l'extérieur... Quand je vois une Ferrari, j'essaie d'écouter le bruit du moteur... Je parie que tu n'as jamais entendu le 6 cylindres 3 litres de BMW... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un bonheur, de l'intérieur... comme de l'extérieur...

Pourquoi ça me dérange de voir un diesel? Je pense que ça donne une moin bonne image d'un modèle.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

et puis de toute façon, les voitures essences continuent à etre produites, donc en quoi cela peut il te déranger qu'on installe des diesel dans des coupés ou des cabriolets???   * 

[/QUOTE]

moi ça ne me derange absolument 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Diesel powah !


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

De l'intérieur... mais s'écoutent de l'extérieur... Quand je vois une Ferrari, j'essaie d'écouter le bruit du moteur... Je parie que tu n'as jamais entendu le 6 cylindres 3 litres de BMW... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un bonheur, de l'intérieur... comme de l'extérieur...

Pourquoi ça me dérange de voir un diesel? Je pense que ça donne une moin bonne image d'un modèle.  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais bien sur... c'est clair que les bmw maintenant bouh, c'est nul, ya des diesel dedans!!! une série 7? vous n'y pensez pas, cher ami, il y en a qui ont la même en diesel...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand au bruit, je ne suis aps du genre à mettre mon moteur en marche et a sortir, ouvrir le capot, tout ça pour le plaisir de l'entendre...
de plus les progrès en insonorisation sont extraordinaires, et d'ici 4 ou 5 ans, tu n'entendras tout simplement plus du tout le moteur...

quelle est la dernière voiture diesel que tu as conduite, juste pour voir?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *(...) quelle est la dernière voiture diesel que tu as conduite, juste pour voir?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une 730d (pas le modèle actuel)... Effectivement on entend rien... mais à choisir je prends la 735i...


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

meuh, c'est pas comparable! la 735i était, à l'époque, environ 600 000 bef plus chère (15000 euros)!!!

(et la 730d a plus de couple que la 735i...)

il me semble qu'on est borné tout les deux...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * meuh, c'est pas comparable! la 735i était, à l'époque, environ 600 000 bef plus chère (15000 euros)!!!

(et la 730d a plus de couple que la 735i...)

il me semble qu'on est borné tout les deux...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais si tu peux te payer une 730d... tu peux j'imagine mettre 15000 euros de plus pour une 735i...

Mais c vrai je crois qu'on est tout les deux bornés sur ce sujet.


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mais si tu peux te payer une 730d... tu peux j'imagine mettre 15000 euros de plus pour une 735i...
* 

[/QUOTE]

clairement pas!!! la 730d (ancien modèle) était à 42500 euros, la 735i à 57000 euros! 
la 730d est très économique a l'usage, et se revent bien plus facilement!!!

une essence est super dure à revendre...
une diesel demande moins d'entretien aussi...

je suis d'accord qu'entre un touareg V10 TDI de 313cv (74 000euros) et un touareg V8 (310cv et 68 000 euros), l'aspec économie d'utilisation n'est plus tellement important...

allez, sur ce je vais dormir, je suis crevé!


----------



## decoris (10 Mars 2003)

je ne dirai qu'un mot : 

WAHOUW!!!!!!!






les audi sont réellement de plus en plus belles... mais la, franchement, je suis sur le cul!!! autant j'aime de moins en moins le nouveau style des BMW, autant je trouve les mercedes fades, mais là, audi, SUPERBE!!! 

d'autres splendides photo de ce chef-d'oeuvre  ici...


----------



## decoris (10 Mars 2003)

évidemment, design by walter da silva... ya rien a dire, mais les italien ont une sacré longueur d'avance niveau design... quoi que je trouve les belges pas mauvais non plus :


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> *(...) autant je trouve les mercedes fades (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu la trouve fade la Mercedes SL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en aimerais bien une fade comme ça...


----------



## decoris (10 Mars 2003)

ben elle est vraiment pas originale... rien de spécial quoi! elle est pas fade, mais c'est une des seule : 
les classes C, E et S sont fades, la M, ça passe plus ou moins, la CL aussi...


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

bien vue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vive les BMW


----------



## decoris (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bien vue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vive les BMW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
si les mercedes sont fades, les BMW sont moches!!!

vive les Audi!


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

ta quoi contre une M3 ou une M5 ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 
si les mercedes sont fades, les BMW sont moches!!!

vive les Audi!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les Mercedes sont discrètes et élégantes, les BMW se veulent plus sportives et Audi essaie de réunir ces paramètres et elle n'est pas loin d'y parvenir, même si les deux autres marques sont encore un poil au-dessus niveau gamme.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Tu la trouve fade la Mercedes SL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en aimerais bien une fade comme ça... 









* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi, si tu en trouves deux, tu penses à moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je trouve les Mercedes très "propre" "classique" et c'est ce qui est recherché par les acheteurs je pense. Personnelement j'aime bien même si je ne me vois pas trop dans une C, E, S.
Le nouveau style BMW on si fait (sauf l'intérieur de la 7).
Le nouveau proto Audi est vraiment superbe.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mars 2003)

Le renouveau de Citroen fait plaisir à voir.
La C2 qui est présentée en version rallye semble bien sympathique.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mars 2003)

Opel fait également des efforts de style. Il était temps.


----------



## iMax (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Le renouveau de Citroen fait plaisir à voir.
La C2 qui est présentée en version rallye semble bien sympathique.



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je trouve le concept car Audi très laid... Trop massif, elle fait trop pataud...


----------



## decoris (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

J'aime bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je trouve le concept car Audi très laid... Trop massif, elle fait trop pataud...  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu la trouves massive???? et ben...






pour moi la C2 est massive, mais l'audi est très élancée...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2003)

J'aime bien aussi ce concept car Audi. Je me réjouis d'ailleurs de découvrir le futur Coupé Serie 6 de BMW.


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bien vue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vive les BMW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Caisses de dealers !!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

tu la trouves massive???? et ben...
pour moi la C2 est massive, mais l'audi est très élancée...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je trouve cette Audi très réussie mais je suis convaincu qu'il est plus difficile de faire une petite voiture sympa, stylée, ergonomique,etc,... qu'un coupé haut de gamme au prix "haut de gamme" également.
La C2 est sympa (comme la C3) car elle a du caractère. Evidement ce n'est pas des voitures qui me font rêver mais elles sont sympas.
Quand ma mère devra remplacer sa Twingo, je la vois bien dans une C3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en attendant de voir la nouvelle Twingo)


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Caisses de dealers !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça serait plutôt Mercedes...


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ça serait plutôt Mercedes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
En Suisse peut-être, pas en région parisienne.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2003)

N'importe quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









1000 cv c'est un minimum pour dépasser en toutes sécurités.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
En Suisse peut-être, pas en région parisienne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
En Belgique c'est pareil, BMW est LA voiture de dealers, voyoux,... C'est dommage pour BMW qui n'est pas responsable mais c'est comme ça.
Pour beaucoup de jeune, avoir une BMW c'est LE symbole de réussite.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * N'importe quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









1000 cv c'est un minimum pour dépasser en toutes sécurités. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai bien la caisse mais j'aime pas la pub avec celine dion


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai bien la caisse mais j'aime pas la pub avec celine dion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as une cadillac toi ?!


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Le renouveau de Citroen fait plaisir à voir.
La C2 qui est présentée en version rallye semble bien sympathique.



* 

[/QUOTE]

rho c'est mignon tout plein !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oh cas où vous n'auriez pas compris, j'ai quelques attirances pour certaines citrons récentes)


----------



## toph (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * N'importe quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









1000 cv c'est un minimum pour dépasser en toutes sécurités. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

HO , Foguenne tu m'avais promis de laisser la Batmobile au garage!!!


----------



## toph (12 Mars 2003)

Et tusais bien qu'à cette vitesse là , je ne peux pas avoir les yeux partout


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

T'as une cadillac toi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

le jour ou ça aura un diesel


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Et tusais bien qu'à cette vitesse là , je ne peux pas avoir les yeux partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Même pas peur!!!


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2003)

_Flash...._


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Mars 2003)

'

Je suis allé au salon de Genève et je crois vraiment que les designers de VW sont soit en prison, soit tous morts. Après avoir vu le Touran, le Multivan et le Touareg (la même chose "en forme de 4x4") je crois que la messe est dite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au design Audi il est intéressant mais devient un peu plus racoleur... Il y a des gênes comuns avec Seat maintenant (surtout les phares avant), c'est un peu con...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Mars 2003)

'

Le Multivan... probablement concurrent de l'Espace ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Le "gracieux" Touran... et en plus même la qualité intérieure est pas terrible...






Bonne nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## maousse (13 Mars 2003)

Elle a du se prendre un coup sur la tête pour être aplatie comme ça... vivement qu'elle soit adaptée pour le WRC, sans pare chocs rallongés en toc comme pour la 206


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * '

Le Multivan... probablement concurrent de l'Espace ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Le "gracieux" Touran... et en plus même la qualité intérieure est pas terrible...






Bonne nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait, le Touran est "d'un autre âge" question design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le multivan, je n'en parle même pas)
La nouvelle Audi A3 est sympa mais à un côté Seat qui me dérange. (je n'ai rien contre Seat mais j'aime que chaques marques aie son caractère.)


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *





Elle a du se prendre un coup sur la tête pour être aplatie comme ça... vivement qu'elle soit adaptée pour le WRC, sans pare chocs rallongés en toc comme pour la 206 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voci la réponse de Renault :






Moins applatie que la 307 (faut dire que cette dernière est à la base aussi haute qu'un monospace, pas facile de dessiner un cabrio avec). J'ai testé les places arrières de la 307 : toit fermé, impossible de tenir droit, la tête est contre la vitre arrière : je pense que la limite pour être confortable doit être 1m70... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notez que l'allongement de la Mégane (pour loger le toit dans le coffre) est bien perceptible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Avantage intéressant : le toit en verre ! Par contre j'ai pas pu testé l'habitabilité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
Notez que l'allongement de la Mégane (pour loger le toit dans le coffre) est bien perceptible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Avantage intéressant : le toit en verre ! Par contre j'ai pas pu testé l'habitabilité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bref on revient à la R19 !


----------



## toph (14 Mars 2003)

Avec un effort plus motivé , la caravelle pouvait apparaitre


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2003)

Bah tiens, j'ai vu pour la première fois une Phaeton "en liberté" ce matin, alors que j'allais bosser... Et c'était la W12

C'est comme le Cayenne, elle a + de gueule en vrai que en photo, même si elle reste moins classe et moins belle qu'une classe S...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2003)

Je vais essayer la Z4 3.0 mercredi prochain. Je vous raconterai.


----------



## decoris (23 Mars 2003)

t'es concessionnaire BMW ou quoi???


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * t'es concessionnaire BMW ou quoi??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non... sinon je l'aurais déjà essayée...


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2003)

J'aimerai bien pouvoir essayer la Z4, seulement, je n'ai pas encore 18 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Je vais essayer la Z4 3.0 mercredi prochain. Je vous raconterai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je viens de voir une Z4 noire dans le rue, elle est superbe, compacte,...plus belle que sur les photos.
Je vais m'arranger pour aller l'essayer avec Toph cette semaine où la semaine prochaine.


----------



## bibi78 (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mais si tu peux te payer une 730d... tu peux j'imagine mettre 15000 euros de plus pour une 735i...

Mais c vrai je crois qu'on est tout les deux bornés sur ce sujet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je dis 740, à la rigueur 740d mais c'est du gachi


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2003)

Et pis cet essai de la Z4, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Et pis cet essai de la Z4, ça donne quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Magnifique... Par rapport à la Z3 3.0, pas de différence au niveau performances, mais quelle tenue de route par contre. Et quelle sonorité. Encore mieux que la Z3! Le petit bouton Sport fait aussi son effet, en appuyant dessus la voiture est encore plus réactive à l'accélaration.
L'intérieur est magnifique, j'ai fait joujou avec le système de navigation et l'écran escamotable... Le toit qui se ferme rapidement maintenant sans devoir sortir de la voiture.

Non, vraiment je suis enthousiasmé, même si le design est particulier, il faut s'habituer, le reste (intérieur, confort, performances, plaisir) compense largement.


----------



## toph (28 Mars 2003)

rien à rajouter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout est bien mis sur le papier de Weboliver


----------



## toph (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Je viens de voir une Z4 noire dans le rue, elle est superbe, compacte,...plus belle que sur les photos.
Je vais m'arranger pour aller l'essayer avec Toph cette semaine où la semaine prochaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

T'en fais pas on y retournera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  promis


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * rien à rajouter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout est bien mis sur le papier de Weboliver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as l'air de connaître la Z4.

Quel est ton avis? Si tu as eu l'occasion de l'essayer.


----------



## toph (30 Mars 2003)

he bien je suis allé l'essayer il y a quelqes jours et je me suis amusé comme un fou avec ce jouet de grand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout sur le plan conduite et tenue de route , un tas de bonnes sensations.

Parcontre je ne peux pas comparer avec le Z3 , il y a trop longemps que j'y ai mis les fesses.

En ce qui concerne la ligne , je la préfère (Z4) au Z3 qui ne m'a jamais beaucoup embalé . ( et là je ne parle que de la ligne).

L'intérieur et sobre comme j'aime , pas une surcharge tout est fluide et clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant il faut attendre l'avis du Foguenne , il sera peut être plus objectif


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *(...) Par contre je ne peux pas comparer avec le Z3 , il y a trop longemps que j'y ai mis les fesses.

En ce qui concerne la ligne , je la préfère (Z4) au Z3 qui ne m'a jamais beaucoup embalé . ( et là je ne parle que de la ligne). (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

La Z3, que je connais bien, prend un bon coup de vieux, autant l'intérieur que l'extérieur, après avoir vu et conduit cette Z4... Après coup, j'avais l'impression d'être assis trop haut dans la Z3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon j'ai toujours trouvé dommage d'avoir mis les 4 cylindres sur la Z3: c'est ce qui a fait son succès, certes... mais c'est aussi ce qui l'a rendu finalement assez banale et a un peu cassé son image.


----------



## tomtom (1 Avril 2003)

Ça faisait longtemps que je voulait la voire la Z4, j'en lisait tellement de bien sur ce sujet.

Et ce matin je l'ai vue, garée dans une rue de Luxembourg.

Et bien je crois que je vais être le seul sur ce forum, mais je trouve cette voiture moche.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *(...) Et bien je crois que je vais être le seul sur ce forum, mais je trouve cette voiture moche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ma part, j'ai aussi de la peine avec le design... Mais on s'habituera et on finira par la trouver sympa cette Z4... L'intérieur compense largement l'aspect extérieur.


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Avril 2003)

'

Et dans la famille BMW voici la nouvelle série 5 !





















J'attends de la voir en vrai pour me faire une vraie opinion... En tout cas j'aime bien certaines choses, tandis que d'autres me paraissent limites... Je sais pas, faut voir.

'+


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> *(...) J'attends de la voir en vrai pour me faire une vraie opinion... En tout cas j'aime bien certaines choses, tandis que d'autres me paraissent limites... Je sais pas, faut voir. * 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux pas être méchant... mais je vois du Peugeot là-dedans...

Tout comme j'en voyais dans le concept CS1:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2003)

La nouvelle 5 me plait plus que la 7.
Voici l'intérieur.




Bof bof...iDrive
Par contre l'affichage de certaines infos sur le pare brise, ça doit-être pas mal.
La direction "100% électrique" ça me fait un peu peur mais bon si ça marche sur les Airbus...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Ça faisait longtemps que je voulait la voire la Z4, j'en lisait tellement de bien sur ce sujet.

Et ce matin je l'ai vue, garée dans une rue de Luxembourg.

Et bien je crois que je vais être le seul sur ce forum, mais je trouve cette voiture moche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca va pourtant être le joujou à la mode cet été au Luxembourg.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce qui est bien à Luxembourg c'est que pour "frimer" avec une voiture, il faut déjà un truc vraiment exeptionnel style SL où Z8.
Du coup j'ai abandonné totalement l'idée de frime avec une voiture, je me concentre uniquement sur ma bouche "en cul de poule", ça revient beaucoup moins cher. (pour l'efficacité, je ne sais pas trop.)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *(...) Bof bof...iDrive (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison: bof bof... iDrive utilise un système Siemens VDO qui lui-même utilise une licence WindowsCE... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Est-ce identique pour les autres systèmes de navigation BMW qui n'ont pas forcément iDrive?


----------



## decoris (2 Avril 2003)

mon dieu.... mais elle est immonde!!!! ils ont vraiment pété les plombs chez BMW....







franchement...


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * mon dieu.... mais elle est immonde!!!! ils ont vraiment pété les plombs chez BMW....







franchement...  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai... La seule chose qui fasse un peu "béhême" sous cet angle, c'est les montants arrières du toit...
Sinon, elle me fait surtout penser à un croisement raté entre une Peug', une Audi et une japonaise quelconque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je préfère l'arrière d'une nouvelle Mégane à celui-ci...


----------



## toph (3 Avril 2003)

idrive , c'est surtout iménerve avec leur système à la noix


----------



## toph (3 Avril 2003)

Parcontre le gouvernement Français à trouvé un super véhicule banalisé pour la police 






quel comique ce Sarko


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Parcontre le gouvernement Français à trouvé un super véhicule banalisé pour la police 






quel comique ce Sarko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!

T'as des autres photos de c'te twingo ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

ça vaudrat jamais la R12 spécial touba


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

la ville de Touba je precise


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * idrive , c'est surtout iménerve avec leur système à la noix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est si nul que ça.


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la ville de Touba je precise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Trouvée  ici ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

en cherchans bien on trouve aussi ce spécimen qui hante les rues de ma ville :







mais bon il a de la concurrence avec la 205 Elvis Presley


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2003)

L'autre jour, j'ai dépassé le «petit» dernier de chez *Hummer*, le H2, sur l'autoroute.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2003)

Voici la Smart 4 places.
Bizarre, bizarre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'aime mieux les Smarts deux places.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

Par contre le roadster smart est rigolo (je trouve)


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Par contre le roadster smart est rigolo (je trouve)


[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait d'accord, il est très joli. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait d'accord, il est très joli. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En plus le coffre a une capacité immense: on peut mettre sa brosse dent et son gel douche


----------



## maousse (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

En plus le coffre a une capacité immense: on peut mettre sa brosse dent et son gel douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]C'est pas l'espace pour la pompe à vélo ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

)<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * C'est pas l'espace pour la pompe à vélo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'un ou l'autre. Moi j'ai une hygiene corporelle irréprochable alors je prend le risque de la crevaison (surtout que ca doit etre un aspirateur a minette un truc comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maousse (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * C'est l'un ou l'autre. Moi j'ai une hygiene corporelle irréprochable alors je prend le risque de la crevaison (surtout que ca doit etre un aspirateur a minette un truc comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]La pompe à vélo est d'autant plus justifiée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quoique ça serait plutôt en cas de pêche non fructueuse


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *  Quoique ça serait plutôt en cas de pêche non fructueuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * La pompe à vélo est d'autant plus justifiée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quoique ça serait plutôt en cas de pêche non fructueuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, DocEvil a acheté un roadster Smart


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

Voici le proto d'hypersport Jaguar...
Toujours utile.


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Voici le proto d'hypersport Jaguar...
Toujours utile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a un "méchant" air de famille avec ce concept Subaru...






'+


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Bien vu GoGnol, c'est assez incroyable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis fan ni de l'une ni de l'autre.
Elles sont trop "manga" à mes yeux.


----------



## FEELGOOD (2 Mai 2003)

La différence avec les manga, c'est qu'ici les auteurs ont fait des études... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et que les utilisateurs ont terminé les leurs...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Bien vu.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

J'ai trouvé sur le site de  motorlegend.com une société ( Cat-Seven ) de Picardie (coucou Rémi) qui propose un service vraiment sympa je trouve, la location de SuperSeven:




Il propose différent circuit avec visite culturel pour un prix raisonable je trouve 
550 euro pour une journée avec le déjeuner pour deux personnes .
Evidement ce n'est pas gratuis mais bon ça permet de se faire plaisir avec une voiture hypersympa (j'en ai conduit une, c'est génial) sans avoir tous les frais et contraintes lié à l'achat d'une telle voiture. (prix, garage,etc,etc,...)
Allez faire un tour sur leur site, ça donne envie.


----------



## decoris (3 Mai 2003)

j'aime bcp la smart roadster aussi...
pour moi c'est en quelque sorte une renaissance de la lotus élise, qui est devenue inaccessible depuis peu (elle est passée de 23000 à 39 000 euros en 7 ans): très économique à l'usage (moins de 6l aux 100, taxes ridicules), mais néanmoins procuratrice d'un énorme plaisir de conduite, du fait de son poid plume!

reste le prix, un peu trop élevé à mon avis...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2003)

Et pour les amateurs, un *petit set d'icônes*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finalement, elles sont pas terribles.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Et pour les amateurs, un petit set d'icônes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finalement, elles sont pas terribles. * 

[/QUOTE]

En effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé


----------



## bibi78 (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'ai trouvé sur le site de  motorlegend.com une société ( Cat-Seven ) de Picardie (coucou Rémi) qui propose un service vraiment sympa je trouve, la location de SuperSeven:





Il propose différent circuit avec visite culturel pour un prix raisonable je trouve 
550 euro pour une journée avec le déjeuner pour deux personnes .
Evidement ce n'est pas gratuis mais bon ça permet de se faire plaisir avec une voiture hypersympa (j'en ai conduit une, c'est génial) sans avoir tous les frais et contraintes lié à l'achat d'une telle voiture. (prix, garage,etc,etc,...)
Allez faire un tour sur leur site, ça donne envie. * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est génial comme voiture, j'ai essayé (en passager) une donkervoort,  c'est incroyable ce que ça pousse, ça relègue ma 740 au rang de voiture de plage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est une voiture 100% sensations


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> *   c'est incroyable ce que ça pousse, ça relègue ma 740 au rang de voiture de plage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est une voiture 100% sensations
* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis un plagiste ! ça tombe bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu me prete ?


----------



## bibi78 (7 Mai 2003)

Si tu veux, mais avant il y a un peu de carrosserie, car je me suis pris un touriste coréen qui n?avait pas vu que j'étais à l'arrêt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je n'aurais pas aimé être à la place de la focus, l'était très très très mal la pauvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Sinon, je suis passé place Boulnoix vers 14 h et tu n'y étais pas, deuxième changement d'écran en un mois c'est pas mal.

A+


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * 

C'est génial comme voiture, j'ai essayé (en passager) une donkervoort,  c'est incroyable ce que ça pousse, ça relègue ma 740 au rang de voiture de plage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est une voiture 100% sensations
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon... c'est même pas à utiliser comme deuxième, mais presque comme troisième voiture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour Mackie... ça joue pas... tu pues des pieds...


----------



## toph (7 Mai 2003)

Et pour Mackie... ça joue pas... tu pues des pieds... 

Pour la voiture je ne sais pas , mais pour Mackie tout est possible !!!!


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2003)

Non , non , pas de lion merci !!!!


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2003)

Alors Foguenne on refile ses photos aux agences de pub luxo !!!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *





Alors Foguenne on refile ses photos aux agences de pub luxo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, un air de déjà vu...


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2003)

Elle travaillait où celle ci, dans garage ou un bar ???


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mai 2003)

Sur un trotttttttoir avec une éponge


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *  Sur un trotttttttoir avec une éponge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a l'air efficace si j'en juge par l'etat de la lunette arriere du monospace...


----------



## toph (15 Mai 2003)

Tu as certainement oublié de nous raconter ta nouvelle  passion Mackie , c'est pas bien tes cachoteries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Heureusement que l'oeil (V3) âffuté du Foguenne était là ....


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

J'ai profité de ma "déconnection" temporaire pour me rendre à Francorchamps lors des entrainements du R.M.U. Anciennes autos de Sport-proto, F1, etc, etc... Superbe.














D'autres photos sur mon site. 

Petite parenthèse un politique (désolé) mais liée au circuit de Francorchamps, le parti Ecolo c'est pris une "branlée" lors des dernières élections essentiellement due à leur position extrémiste par rapport à la pub tabac et la F1. Un de leur trois gourous à d'ailleur reconnu s'être trompé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et est près à changer d'avis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est dommage, c'est trop tard.


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

Ford GT40 , si je ne m'abuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, t'as pas d'la Mustang ?

Je vais aller faire un tour sur ton site à tout hasard


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *





Alors Foguenne on refile ses photos aux agences de pub luxo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la plaque de la voiture est française


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2003)

T'as vu _la_ GT40 en action, Foguenne?


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

Y'a pas seulement de la GT40, mais aussi des Morgan et des MGs...

Manque juste 1-2 Mustangs et ça serait parfait


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * T'as vu la GT40 en action, Foguenne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, oui. J'ai même discuté avec son proprio, un Anglais charmant. (c'est Silvia qui faisait l'interprète, ça aide pour rentrer en contact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *(...) c'est Silvia qui faisait l'interprète, ça aide pour rentrer en contact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'étonnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas elle sur la photo à gauche?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Y'a pas seulement de la GT40, mais aussi des Morgan et des MGs...

Manque juste 1-2 Mustangs et ça serait parfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Attend deux secondes, je vais mettre une photo de Mustang en ligne rien que pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je n'ai pas pu mettre toute les photos en ligne. Le choix a été très difficile.


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

Ça c'est d'la bagnole


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

Meurchi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage qu'il y ait pas beaucoups de rassemblements du style en Suisse...
On a bien une petite course de côte de temps en temps, et là, y'a du spectacle


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Tu m'étonnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas elle sur la photo à gauche?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, là c'est pas elle.
Plus sérieusement les courses de voitures anciennes c'est vraiment le rendez-vous idéal pour les pationnés d'autos car au contraire de la F1 actuelle où l'on ne peut plus se rendre dans les paddocks, ici, tout est ouvert, on peut toucher les autos, discuter avec les proprios, se mettre dedans, etc, etc...

Bon voici deux photos de Ford et une qui montre que les pilotes ne sont pas là "pour rigoler"


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai que c'est autre chose que la F1, c'est beacoup plus cool et beaucoup plus interressant à mon gout...

Les voitures n'ont rien à voir avec les F1 et elles restent simples, et les pannes sont bien plus facilement réparables...


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

Elle est salement amochée cette anglaise...
C'est une Morgan, non ?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

J'aime bien la F1 mais bon vu la médiatisation, c'est très fermé.
A l'époque où Alain Prost roulait pour Renault (num. 15) j'ai pu me mettre dans sa voiture.
Ma famille disposait à cette époque de place "paddock" en compensation de l'expropriation de la ferme "Foguenne" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est fini malheureusement même si mon grand père connait encore pas mal de monde dans le secteur. (il n'est plus tout jeune malheureusement mais est toujours pationné de F1 et de course auto.)


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

Y'avait vraiment du bon là bas, non ? 





Mustang (un poil trop récente à mon gout, mes préférées sont les 64-67), Jaguar et une Morgan Aero 8 derrière


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 
Elle est salement amochée cette anglaise...
C'est une Morgan, non ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Jaguar.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

"Si malgré ces conseils, certaines                                          personnes étaient victimes d'un                                          vol ou d'un autre problème, il                                          faut savoir que la police dispose sur                                          le circuit d'un local d'accueil au lieu-dit                                          ferme FOGUENNE. Nous y sommes contactables                                          téléphoniquement via le                                          N° 087/27 50 19.



Nous tenons enfin à rappeler que                                          sur le circuit, il y a lieu de bien respecter                                          les zones interdites au public. Il y va                                          de la sécurité de tous.

Merci d'avance pour votre collaboration,


                                         Le Commissaire Divisionnaire Francis HORTELAN
                                         Chef de Zone de Stavelot-Malmedy"  

Maintenant c'est la police qui est occupe la ferme Foguennne.


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2003)

Zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin bon, c'est pas facile à dire comme ça...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

Une Cobra mais malheureusement un peu trop "tunning" avec ces jantes


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *(...) Dommage qu'il y ait pas beaucoups de rassemblements du style en Suisse...
On a bien une petite course de côte de temps en temps, et là, y'a du spectacle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Malheureusement en Suisse les courses sur circuits fermés sont interdites depuis les années cinquante, si je ne fais erreur. Il y avait eu un grave accident au Grand Prix de Suisse et le Conseil fédéral avait décidé l'interdiction des courses. Il ne l'a jamais levée depuis. Par contre sur routes fermées, les rallyes sont autorisés...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2003)

Voici une petite vidéo d'ancienne F1 dans le raidillion que je viens de mettre en ligne.
La qualité est médiocre mais c'est fait avec mon Ixus  rien que pour le son, ça en vaut la peine.


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Une Cobra mais malheureusement un peu trop "tunning" avec ces jantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Beurk! Pauvre Cobra


----------



## sylko (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Voici une petite vidéo d'ancienne F1 dans le raidillion que je viens de mettre en ligne.
La qualité est médiocre mais c'est fait avec mon Ixus  rien que pour le son, ça en vaut la peine. 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Combien de bières tu avais bu avant de filmer


----------



## toph (30 Mai 2003)

C'est bien beau tout ça , mais qu'elle voiture a gagné ?


----------



## sylko (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Meurchi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage qu'il y ait pas beaucoups de rassemblements du style en Suisse...
On a bien une petite course de côte de temps en temps, et là, y'a du spectacle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, rendez-vous les 20 et 21 septembre prochains pour un superbe week-end.

Course de côte historique Ollon-Villars 

Sur la photo, le regretté François Cevert sur une Techno F2, lors de la dernière édition en 1971, qui comptait pour le championnat d'Europe de la Montagne. Talentueux pilote français disparu tragiquement, à 29 ans, au GP de F1 des Etats-Unis de 1973, sur Tyrrel.

Petite bio sur François Cevert


----------



## toph (30 Mai 2003)

François Cevert , super pilote parti beaucoup trop vite !!

Je sais , hélas ce n'est pas le seul !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

Et pour les amateurs de Ferrari, allez voir le site du *Montreux Grand Prix*. C'est une présentation Ferrari qui a eu lieu à *Montreux* en juillet 2002.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2003)

J'adore celle-ci. Ca doit en faire du bruit toutes ces Ferrari dans le rue de Montreux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chaque année sur le circuit de Francorchamps , il y a les "Ferrari days" ou les propriétaire de Ferrari viennent s'affronter dans le bonne humeur sur le circuit.
J'ai eu l'occasion d'être passager dans une Testarossa pour un tour de circuit. C'est génial


----------



## iMax (1 Juin 2003)

Moi aussi, j'ai été passager d'une Ferrari, sur une petite route de campagne du gros de Vaud... Des pointes à 160 sur route sinueuse, de la folie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et c'est aussi un régal pour les oreilles le chant d'un V12 Ferrari...


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2003)

A votre avis, c'est quoi ça ?:





Héhé, moi je sais, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, c'est ignoble


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai que cette petite croix rouge est ignoble.


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2003)

Volkswagen s'apprête à cesser la production de la célèbre Coccinelle. Sniff


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Volkswagen s'apprête à cesser la production de la célèbre Coccinelle. Sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en ai vu plein à Lima au Pérou, sauf erreur ils les fabriquent encore au Brésil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2003)

je confirme webOliver...j'ai eu la chance d'aller au Brésil et la bas 90% des taxis sont des coccinelles. D'ailleurs ils grillent pas mal de feu rouge


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

J'en ai vu plein à Lima au Pérou, sauf erreur ils les fabriquent encore au Brésil.  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'était pas au mexique ?


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'était pas au mexique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est au Mexique, qu'elles se fabriquent encore jusqu'en juillet!

Ils en sortent 53 par jour!


----------



## minime (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />Voici une petite vidéo d'ancienne F1 dans le raidillion que je viens de mettre en ligne.

[/QUOTE]

On dirait une Tyrell 012, une Williams FW07 et ... ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

On dirait une Tyrell 012, une Williams FW07 et ... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 
C'est bien ça, pour la troisième je ne sais pas.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2003)

Quelques constructeurs proposent d'écouter le bruit du moteur de leurs modèles. *Porsche* ou *Ferrari* par exemple.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Quelques constructeurs proposent d'écouter le bruit du moteur de leurs modèles. Porsche ou Ferrari par exemple. * 

[/QUOTE]

Les petites vidéos sont pas mal non plus mais ça donne trop envie.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2003)

Voici les photos  de Mustang d'iMax.

















Que penses-tu Max de la future Mustang que Ford a présenté dernièrement.


----------



## iMax (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Voici les photos  de Mustang d'iMax.
 Que penses-tu Max de la future Mustang que Ford a présenté dernièrement.




* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais deja vu, je la trouve superbe... Ils ont vraiment bien reussi à réssuciter l'esprit. Je trouve qu'ils ont tout aussi bien réussi que VW avec la NewBeetle...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2003)

Je la trouve aussi assez réussie mais je trouve dommage que Ford n'arrive pas à sortir une nouvelle Mustang tout à fait novatrice. Enfin, c'est mieux de s'inspirer des  modèles attrayant que de faire une nouvelle horreur comme la Mustang actuelle.
Vivement 2004


----------



## iMax (10 Juin 2003)

Moi, je trouve que l'actuelle est assez réussie par rapport à celle qu'on a eu entre 1970 et 2000....

Mais les meilleures sont évidemment les 65-67...

Vivement que sorte la GT concept, elle est vraiment belle...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2003)

Je viens d'aller voir le petit film de présentation de la nouvelle Audi A3 réalisé par Wim Wenders...
Sympa surtout le passage où la brune (dans l'Audi A3 fait la course avec un zozo).
Elle est terriblement sexy. (la brune pas l'Audi)





C'est visible ici mais avec IE, je n'ai pas pu le voir avec Safari.


----------



## toph (13 Juin 2003)

Tu crois que la brune est disponible


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *(...) C'est visible ici mais avec IE, je n'ai pas pu le voir avec Safari. *



Aucun problème chez moi pour le voir avec Safari.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Quelques constructeurs proposent d'écouter le bruit du moteur de leurs modèles. Porsche ou Ferrari par exemple. *


A propos de Ferrari Weboliver , j'ai trouvé une photo assez sympa:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aucun problème chez moi pour le voir avec Safari.
> 
> ...


Bizarre, quand je clique sur : "le film de la nouvelle A3" j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et une icône QuickTime "cassée" qui apparait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









De toute manière je pense que je vais ambandonner Safari (en tous cas pour Macgé) car il est devenu hyperplantogène. J'ai du réécrire ce post 3X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Safari a quité inopinément.


----------



## benjamin (15 Juin 2003)

On parle de MacG et de Safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Je n'ai pas eu non plus de problème pour l'Audi A3.
Il faut faire quelque chose, là : quelle version utilises-tu ? as-tu déjà effacé prefs &amp; cie ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

Désolé si je me suis écarté du sujet mais bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Safari 1.0 bêta 2 (v74).
Oui, j'ai même fait un petit coup de cache out X.


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

écartons nous encore : vive la V80


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

bon on ne parle que de bagnol ici, changeons un peu et parlons d'avion


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * bon on ne parle que de bagnol ici, changeons un peu et parlons d'avion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as été au Bourget ?


----------



## benjamin (15 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * écartons nous encore : vive la V80
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La v80, c'est le dernier gadget des mordus qui te modifie le webcore, c'est ça ? (sur le DD, jamais installée).
À part ça, Foguenne, peut-être une piste ici (je ne sais pas ce que vous faites avec vos Safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as été au Bourget ?   *



mince grillé


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La v80, c'est le dernier gadget des mordus qui te modifie le webcore, c'est ça ? (sur le DD, jamais installée).
> À part ça, Foguenne, peut-être une piste ici (je ne sais pas ce que vous faites avec vos Safari
> ...



depuis quand une volvo modifie mon DD ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La v80, c'est le dernier gadget des mordus qui te modifie le webcore, c'est ça ? (sur le DD, jamais installée).
> À part ça, Foguenne, peut-être une piste ici (je ne sais pas ce que vous faites avec vos Safari
> ...



Merci pour le lien, je viens d'essayer toutes les suggestions proposées sans succès.
Peut-être que la V80 et Panther résoudront mon problème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * écartons nous encore : vive la V80
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi, une Volvo?


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

ça vol surtout pas haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;= calambour stupide


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * ça vol surtout pas haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu nous montrais des photos du Bourget.


----------



## toph (15 Juin 2003)

Que ça va être dur demain , arrivée des 24H00 du Mans et GP F1 du Canada  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que le fauteuil va déguster


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si tu nous montrais des photos du Bourget.
> 
> 
> ...



les 300 photos que j'ai prise ?


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si tu nous montrais des photos du Bourget.
> 
> 
> ...



un brin d'humour pour vous faire patienté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









a qui dit qu'il y avait de l'alcool dans la police française


----------



## Azrael (15 Juin 2003)

Sans commentaires je trouve cette toffff excelelnte


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> un brin d'humour pour vous faire patienté
> 
> ...



Héhé.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Que ça va être dur demain , arrivée des 24H00 du Mans et GP F1 du Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est évident, une dure journée nous attend. En Plus Porto joue au foot aujourd'hui et la belle famille débarque.


----------



## toph (15 Juin 2003)

Fais super attention , tu peux être dégouter à vie du fauteuil


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est évident, une dure journée nous attend. En Plus Porto joue au foot aujourd'hui et la belle famille débarque.
> 
> ...



On se réjouit de voir les photos... des petites (et grandes) soeurs de Silvia...


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

a bon elle a une petite soeur ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

Héhé, malheureusement Silvia est fille unique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce serait le rêve qu'elle aie deux trois soeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais bon ça jolie cousine vient donc ça va.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Ce serait le rêve qu'elle aie deux trois soeur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il l'a dit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fidèle à lui-même ce Paul.


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2003)

Eh bien voilà un grand prix de plus ou les voitures se sont suivies ... Comme d'hab en F1, le classement change uniquement dans les stands !


----------



## toph (16 Juin 2003)

Ouai , ouai , mais c'est pas grave car notre polo international va nous envoyer quelques superbes photos


----------



## iMax (16 Juin 2003)

J'en ai revue une comme ça pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Nikel, en exellent état, brillant de partout, mais il y'avait un petit détail qui chiffonne et qui gache tout...

ELLE ETAIT ROSE BONBON ! C'était tout simplement ignoble... Quel gâchis


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Eh bien voilà un grand prix de plus ou les voitures se sont suivies ... Comme d'hab en F1, le classement change uniquement dans les stands !   *


Tu as raison Melaure mais malgré ça, j'aime toujours regarder les grand prix. 
J'ai juste tendance à m'endormir devant ce qui est assez agréable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est dommage que J.Villeneuve n'a pas une voiture plus compétitive, il est assez doué pour les dépassements d'enfer.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *(...) J'ai juste tendance à m'endormir devant ce qui est assez agréable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah dit donc, Silvia doit pas être contente si tu t'endors chaque fois devant elle.


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu as raison Melaure mais malgré ça, j'aime toujours regarder les grand prix.
> J'ai juste tendance à m'endormir devant ce qui est assez agréable.
> 
> ...



Moi aussi car j'ai toujours l'espoir que ça change, mais ... Heureusement que de temps en temps je passe un week-end chez mes parents qui ont le cable et donc accès à Eurosport/ESPN pour regarder le championnat IndyCart. Ca change de voir une course avec 50 changement de leader !


----------



## toph (17 Juin 2003)

Un peu long à suivre les 24H , mais ça donne quelques belles photos


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

c'est bien la clim' quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * c'est bien la clim' quand même...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En décapotable c'est aussi pas mal... mais attention les coups de   soleil.


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En décapotable c'est aussi pas mal... mais attention les coups de   soleil.
> 
> ...



du coup, pas de décapotable pour moi, je ne trouverais jamais de _chapéu_ résistant à la vitesse !


----------



## toph (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> du coup, pas de décapotable pour moi, je ne trouverais jamais de chapéu résistant à la vitesse !
> 
> ...



Mais si tu connais pas le modèle velcro


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> du coup, pas de décapotable pour moi, je ne trouverais jamais de chapéu résistant à la vitesse !
> 
> ...



Les oreilles: DANS le chapeau, PAS AUTOUR


----------



## decoris (20 Juin 2003)

je viens de renoncer a mon powerbook pour ceci: 






je l'ai recue à 14h, et déjà 174km au compteur!!!

elle est vraiment super agréable, maniable, et tout...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * je viens de renoncer a mon powerbook pour ceci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo, c'est ta première moto ?
Si c'est le cas, tu as fait un excellent choix, c'est une moto idéale pour débuter. Pas trop lourde, pas trop puissante, maniable, solide.
Sois prudent au début, c'est tellement grisant...




Pour les motos, il y a un thread ici  mais c'est vrai qu'on peut en parler ici dorénavant.


----------



## cham (20 Juin 2003)

Ben moi en rentrant de la plage le WE dernier (la nuit), j'ai "bousculé" un chien : yen avait deux sur ma file dans le noir et des caisses partout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca fait tout drôle !


----------



## decoris (20 Juin 2003)

Qui a quelque chose contre le diesel????









bon, ok, celle la coute 80 000 euros... mais la nouvelle A3 2.0 TDI DSG n'est pas mal du tout dans son genre...


----------



## decoris (20 Juin 2003)

et voici la photo officielle du nouveau BMW X3 : 







je la trouve aps mal du tout, on dirait qu'ils n'ont pas appliqué la mode immonde des série 5 et 7...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * Qui a quelque chose contre le diesel????
> *



moi aussi je roule au mazout


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * Qui a quelque chose contre le diesel????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est beau... mais c'est un diesel. Ça consomme moins, mais ça pue, ça fait du bruit et c'est pas sportif quoi qu'on en dise... Pour l'A8 ok mais alors la 4.2 335 chevaux.

Sinon le X3... pas mal, mais je trouve qu'il a moins de gueule que le X5. Les motorisations proposées au départ seront les 3 litres essence (231 chevaux) et diesel.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * et voici la photo officielle du nouveau BMW X3 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est sympa effectivement.
La 7 est immonde, c'est vrai (surtout comparé à l'A8), mais la 5 me plait de plus en plus. Je me réjouis dans voir une dans la rue, pour pouvoir vraiment juger.
Par contre j'ai vu tout à l'heure le nouveau Renault Scénic, il est vraiment sympa. Il est beaucoup plus dynamique et mieux fini que l'ancien. Je ne suis ni fan des 4x4, ni des monospaces mais pour une famille, ça doit être bien.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * Qui a quelque chose contre le diesel???? *



J'ai lu dans un autre forum que tu disais que "les voitures françaises sont un peu nulles en diesel"... c'est parce qu'ils ne fabriquent pas (encore) de diesel 8 cylindres (pour riches) que tu dis ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * et voici la photo officielle du nouveau BMW X3 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore une arme de destruction massive.


----------



## toph (20 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai lu dans un autre forum que tu disais que "les voitures françaises sont un peu nulles en diesel"... c'est parce qu'ils ne fabriquent pas (encore) de diesel 8 cylindres (pour riches) que tu dis ça ?
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que les français savent faire des diesel qui tourne pas mal , qui consomment dans la norme mais aussi qui font un claquement qui te rappelle qu'il est d'origine française ou italienne


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * La 7 est immonde *


Moi j'aime bien.


----------



## toph (20 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi j'aime bien.
> 
> 
> ...



Pas dedans quand même


----------



## decoris (20 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai lu dans un autre forum que tu disais que "les voitures françaises sont un peu nulles en diesel"... c'est parce qu'ils ne fabriquent pas (encore) de diesel 8 cylindres (pour riches) que tu dis ça ?
> 
> ...



non, c'est pas pour ça! mais il faut quand même reconnaitre que les 2l de BMW et le nouveau 2l de VW (ainsi que le 2,2 de mercedes) sont infiniment plus silencieux et souple (en tout cas que les dci, j'avoue que pour les HDI, mon expérience se limite à l'ancien 2l (qui équipe le grand-vitara))
et puis j'ai aussi dit ça (surtout) pour faire mousser les pro-français qui abondent sur ce forum...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2003)

Le futur coupé-cabrio Serie 6? 










D'autres images *ici*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2003)

decus ne devrait pas généralisé...
Les Moteurs Renault sont réputés pour etre tres fiable...
pour ce qui concerne certain tdi et dci il y a eu effectivement des problemes sur les scenic,mégane et quelques series de laguna...
probleme reconnu par renault il y a un an et qui a conduit au rappel de tous les modeles concernés...
pour ce qui est des diesels allemands ,çà foire aussi:
j'ai un collegue qui n'a eu que des problemes avec une golf tdi,tout au long de la vie de la voiture...il a jeté l'eponge a 170 000 km,alors qu'avant ,avec une R19 diesel ,il a fait 350 000 km sans aucn pépin...
les volkswagen ont une réputation surfaite...
et puis n'oublions pas que Renault revient fort en F1 ,et que de 92 a 97 ,ils ont cummulé 6 titres constructeurs de F1 consécutifs!
et Peugeot domine les Rallyes avec les 206 WRC...
moi, je préfère les marques francaises...
je n'ai jamais eu l'idée d'aller voir ailleurs...

syd


----------



## melaure (20 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * decus ne devrait pas généralisé...
> Les Moteurs Renault sont réputés pour etre tres fiable...
> 
> *



En effet les moteurs sont fiables et performant. Le problème c'est qu'au bout de quelques années, c'est tout ce qu'il reste car pour la carrosserie et les éléments intérieur, c'est vraiment du très bas de gamme ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En effet les moteurs sont fiables et performant. Le problème c'est qu'au bout de quelques années, c'est tout ce qu'il reste car pour la carrosserie et les éléments intérieur, c'est vraiment du très bas de gamme ...  *



c'etait ,Melaure...
depuis le R19 ,Renault a fait de la qualité un objecif n°1...
et peugeot et citroen on suivi...
mon pere a un scenic de 97...il est toujours nickel...
non, c'etait il y a longtemps...maintenant ,les voitures francaises sont top qualité...
J'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer la Ves Satis...un vrai bijou...

Les allemandes sont trop cheres...

et pour Decus ,le diesel çà pue....

syd


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

et les japonaises ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * et les japonaises ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les japonaises sont aussi de tres bonnes voitures,tres fiables et moins cheres que les allemandes...

Volkswagen Audi ,j'aime pas ,l'interieur tout noir c'est vraiment nul,
Mercedes ,meme style et finition pas si top que çà...

seul BMW a mon avis en allemagne font de tres belles voitures...
mais quel prix!!

une serie 3 ,c'est deux fois plus chere que l'excellente Laguna!
d'ailleurs ,les allemands aussi regarde leur porte monnaie:renault est le premier importateur en allemagne...
des amis allemands de mes parents n'achetaient que des Renault...
remarquez ,ils nous amaient bien et ne juraient que par la france!

syd


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> les japonaises sont aussi de tres bonnes voitures,tres fiables et moins cheres que les allemandes...
> 
> ...


* 


c'est ce que je dit a mon banquier mais il veut pas m'écouter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## PetIrix (20 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> une serie 3 ,c'est deux fois plus chere que l'excellente Laguna!syd   *



Pour être dans le métier je peux vous garantir que la conception d'une allemande justifie l'écart de prix.
Ce sont des choses que le consommateur ne peut pas voir (accostage et géométrie et bien d'autres choses.)
Et la qualité des matériaux n'est pas la même non plus.
La Laguna n'est pas un monstre de fiabilité.
Loin de là.
5 étoiles Euro N'cap parce que tout est fait dans ce sens là.
Un test choc frontal est réalisé à droite du véhicule.
Alors ils y ont mis un renfort pour améliorer la déformation.
Mais seulement à droite.
Alors si vous voulez cartonner, pensez au côté qu'il vaut mieux emboutir avant de fréner.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2003)

Pour ceux qui doutent de la qualité et du silence de fonctionnement d'un diesel français, essayé la nouvelle Renault Mégane Dci 120 cv.
De cette catégorie, c'est la voiture qui m'a le plus impressionné par son confort, son silence ET ses performances. Son prix reste raisonnable. ( Allez voir le prix de la nouvelle A3...)
Bien sur les diesels 2l BMW et VW sont performant mais ce n'est plus les seuls à savoir les faires.
Au niveau de la fiabilité, toutes les marques ont des problèmes.
Sur les dernières Golf, il y eu beaucoup de soucis, certains n'en ont pas eu.


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Pour ceux qui doutent de la qualité et du silence de fonctionnement d'un diesel français, essayé la nouvelle Renault Mégane Dci 120 c  *



je connais que la laguna


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour être dans le métier je peux vous garantir que la conception d'une allemande justifie l'écart de prix.
> Ce sont des choses que le consommateur ne peut pas voir (accostage et géométrie et bien d'autres choses.)
> *



Sisi, le consommateur peut le voir.
Evidement qu'une série 3, une A4, une classe C est mieux finie qu'une Laguna. Ce serait le comble vu la différence de prix.
Pour moi, il n'y a pas de contradiction à dire que BMW, Audi et BMW font de très bonne voiture et de dire que par exemple Renault a fait d'énorme progrès et qu'ils font aussi de bonnes voitures. Ce n'est pas la même catégorie.
Autant je peux pardonner à une Renault qui est vendue à un prix raisonnable d'avoir quelques "défauts" de finitions autant je ne l'admet pas sur par exemple une série 7. (regarder les charnières du coffre de la série 7 digne d'une 4 l






) 
J'aime beaucoup les Audi mais j'aime aussi les Renault, il n'y a pas de contradictions.
D'ailleur, j'aime presque toutes les autos avec un petits faible pour les dernières créations Française que je trouve plus innovantes.


----------



## decoris (20 Juin 2003)

j'aime pas les  voitures françaises : elles sont moches, pas confortables et pas fiables!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * j'aime pas les  voitures françaises : elles sont moches, pas confortables et pas fiables!  *



J'aime beaucoup cette phrase que j'entend régulièrement.
Je dis oui et je souris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ma première voiture était une twingo avec laquel j'ai fait 120000 km en 2 ans et demi sans aucun soucis.
A l'époque, pour le prix de la Twingo, si je voulais une voiture allemande, j'avais une Traban...


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * j'aime pas les  voitures françaises : elles sont moches*




la 206 CC moche ?



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> pas confortables
> 
> ta deja essayer une LADA ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * j'aime pas les  voitures françaises : elles sont moches, pas confortables et pas fiables!  *



au moins en france,on fabrique des voitures...
et pas si mauvaises que cela ...
la Mégane 2 est une super auto!
vous en faites ,vous,des voitures?
naaaaaon....alors de quoi qu'tu causes toi?

il n'y a que 11 pays au monde producteurs de voitures...


syd


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Pour ceux qui doutent de la qualité et du silence de fonctionnement d'un diesel français, essayé la nouvelle Renault Mégane Dci 120 cv. *



Merci Foguenne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'aime pas les généralisations hâtives, et chaque marque possède ses qualités et défauts. Ce que je constate (expérience + presse) c'est que les diesels français récents se caractérisent généralement par une douceur de fonctionnement remarquable. Les TDi sont très bien, mais plus brutaux, moins "doux" (injecteurs-pompes). Peut être que la nouvelle génération qui arrive va corriger cela. Dans les petits moteurs par exemple, le 1.5 dci Renault est bien plus agréable que le TDi 3 cylindres Volkswagen. Un ami a une Audi A3 TDi 120 Ch, le moteur est plutôt creux à bas régime (après c'est mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), plus que celui de la Xsara HDi 90 Ch de mon père, pas une bombe mais vraiment plus progressive et très agréable pour son âge, et qui ne se traîne vraiment pas tant que ça. C'est un style différent.

Quant à la qualité de fabrication le niveau des français reste effectivement moins bon. Mais les prix sont plus bas... et puis des problèmes y'en a aussi pas mal chez VW alors...

Et effectivement, essayez la Mégane Dci, le confort et le silence est vraiment très impressionnant !

'+


----------



## toph (21 Juin 2003)

Bon que de mots pour pas grand chose  , faites vous plaisir avec la voiture que vous pouvez acheter essence ou diesel , française ou japonaise .... , coupé ou tout terrain ,....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi ce soir sur autoroute complétement libre musique , 210 au compteur , zen quoi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quand tout à coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lumière intensive et très brève 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hé oui les photographes en uniforme ont quand même une drôle de vie , attendre le client qui ne veut pas de photo de lui au volant de son véhicule pour la lui envoyer quelques temps plus tard 











Au fait c'était une Allemande pour cette fois , ça fonctionne aussi en japonaise , française , italinne , .......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi ce soir sur autoroute complétement libre musique , 210 au compteur , zen quoi !!
> 
> ...



c'est malin çà ...
210 km/h....c'est de l'inconscience...
si tu te fiches en l'air c'est ton probleme....mais si tu brise la vie des autres ,c'est inadmissible...
il faut lever le pied sur la route...
tu ne gagne presque pas de temps  en poussant des pointes de vitesse,tu consommes plus ,donc tu pollue plus ...
faite attention,mince...
je connais des personnes qui sont mortes ou gravement handicapés a cause de chauffards qui roulaient trop vite....

la route n'est pas un jeu video...

syd


----------



## toph (21 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est malin çà ...
> 210 km/h....c'est de l'inconscience...
> ...



Bien au courant que ce n'est pas un jeu video , pas de probleme .

tu vois ce n'est pour gagner quelques secondes mais bien par plaisir .

Et quand je dis libre c'est que je n'ai vu aucun véhicule , zéro .....

Et maintenant jr prends la route , je peux te dire que sur cette même autoroute je nee pense pas pouvoir rouler à plus de 90 , 100 Km/H pour respecter les autres ..

Bon WE à tous , bonne route , bonne fête de la musique et pas d'alcool au volant ........


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> au moins en france,on fabrique des voitures...
> et pas si mauvaises que cela ...
> ...



c'est malin, on est un tout petit pays... 
nous au moins on est objectif, vu qu'il n'y a pas de marque belge...
ahhh, le chauvinisme...


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien au courant que ce n'est pas un jeu video , pas de probleme .
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ne vas-tu pas rouler sur un circuit ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi ne vas-tu pas rouler sur un circuit ?  *



C'est ce qu'il va faire d'ici peu.
Son bolide est en préparation.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est malin, on est un tout petit pays...
> nous au moins on est objectif, vu qu'il n'y a pas de marque belge...
> ...



pas de probleme!
j'adore la Belgique,les gens sont hyper sympas...
Je vais souvent a Ostende...
et puis j'etais content que justine gagne Roland Garros ...

je disais çà pour taquiner...
mais pour un Belge qui parle francais,la moindre des choses serait de rouler en Renault ,ou Peugeot...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi ne vas-tu pas rouler sur un circuit ?  *



ben voila,
ceux qui aiment la vitesse,c'est fait pour eux les circuits...
ils se font plaisirs en toute sécurité...
mais pas sur la route...
bon d'accord,la nuit ,quand l'autoroute est déserte a la limite...

syd


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> je disais çà pour taquiner...
> mais pour un Belge qui parle francais,la moindre des choses serait de rouler en Renault ,ou Peugeot...
> 
> syd   *



Ils ne roulent pas en Renault Vilvorde ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne t'inquiète pas on aime bien la belgique. Tous le monde y passe depuis des centaines d'années : les prusses, les russes, les français, les espagnols, les allemands, les autrichiens, les anglais, les américains. Une sacrée autoroute pour les armées du monde !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

au fait ,c'est quelle autoroute ou tu roules a 210???
parce que je vois là que tu viens du luxembourg,moi je suis a 15 km de la frontiere Luxembourgeoise...
c'est en France que tu vas si vite??
si c'est sur l'A31 ou son prolongement au luxembourg ,c'est du suicide,du moins en journée!Tous les camions qui remontent du sud de l'europe et qui vont vers le nord de l'europe ou inversement empruntent cet axe...
il est question d'une A32 payante (alors que l'A31 est gratuite)sur l'autre rive de la Moselle...je vois pas qui va prendre cette autoroute,si elle est payante...

remarque,si elle existe  unjour ,tu la prends ,tu sera tout seul dessus pour faire du sport automobile!

syd


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> ahhh, le chauvinisme...
> 
> 
> ...



Terribles ces Français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je cherche une terre d'asile où la biére est bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et, où les enseignants s'arrêtent de donner des "leçons" en dehors de leurs heures de travail


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> remarque,si elle existe  unjour ,tu la prends ,tu sera tout seul dessus pour faire du sport automobile!
> 
> syd   *



chez moi il y la A5 dans le même genre une grande autoroutes avec plein de voies et pas beaucoup de voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour l'instant le record de seine et marne en matiere d'exces de vitesses est de 250 Km/h pour une voiture sur la A5, et pres de 300 Km/h sur la N3 , et de 300 Km/h sur la N3 pour une moto mais le record français tout catégorie en france est de plus de 330 Km/h sur le périfs (de nuits faut pas rever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )avec une moto volé (le pilote et la moto  volé n'ont jamais été retrouvez ! )


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * au fait ,c'est quelle autoroute ou tu roules a 210???
> parce que je vois là que tu viens du luxembourg,moi je suis a 15 km de la frontiere Luxembourgeoise...
> c'est en France que tu vas si vite??
> si c'est sur l'A31 ou son prolongement au luxembourg ,c'est du suicide,du moins en journée!Tous les camions qui remontent du sud de l'europe et qui vont vers le nord de l'europe ou inversement empruntent cet axe...
> ...


Je me permet de répondre pour Toph car il rentrait de chez moi, (petite soirée arrosée pour beaucoup mais lui n'a pas bu vu qu'il roulait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Il a fait 210 entre Arlon (Belgique) et Luxembourg sur la E 411 qui est désertique à 2H00 du mat. la visibilité était parfaite, temps sec, l'idéale pour pousser un peu.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je me permet de répondre pour Toph car il rentrait de chez moi, (petite soirée arrosée pour beaucoup mais lui n'a pas bu vu qu'il roulait.
> 
> 
> ...



La nuit ça peut vite être grisant sur les autoroutes désertiques, mais un animal a vite fait de traverser la route, ou, plus rare on peut rencontrer une voiture immobilisée sur la chausée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et là, bonjour pour s'arrêter... 

Il y a deux ans je suis monté en Allemagne pour pousser un peu, c'était en début d'après-midi et en semaine, pas grande monde sur l'autoroute. Je suis monté jusqu'à 220... j'ai pas osé aller plus loin.


----------



## decoris (22 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *  Je suis monté jusqu'à 220... j'ai pas osé aller plus loin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



potentiellement, tu pouvais aller jusqu'a combien?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> potentiellement, tu pouvais aller jusqu'a combien?  *



240, mais comme je rencontrais des véhicules de temps à autres, je ralentissais avant de les dépasser. Je suis pas fou au point de dépasser à 220 un véhicule qui roule à 130. Et la qualité du revêtement des autoroutes en Allemagne n'est pas terrible.


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 240, mais comme je rencontrais des véhicules de temps à autres, je ralentissais avant de les dépasser. Je suis pas fou au point de dépasser à 220 un véhicule qui roule à 130. Et la qualité du revêtement des autoroutes en Allemagne n'est pas terrible. *



Quel exemple pour tous les jeunes de ce forums ... Enfin je ne vais pas te poursuivre avec mon Audi 100 qui 16 ans ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je me permet de répondre pour Toph car il rentrait de chez moi, (petite soirée arrosée pour beaucoup mais lui n'a pas bu vu qu'il roulait.
> 
> 
> ...



oui je connais bien cette partie,c'est vrai qu'au Lux les autoroutes sont nickel...comme en france du reste(mais nous on le paye!)...
faut quand meme faire gaffe,meme la nuit...

par contre en allemagne ,on peut aller vite ,mais les autoroutes sont toujours en travaux!j'ai traversé l'allemagne dans tous les sens(jusqu'a la frontiere avec l'autriche vers l'est ,et pour aller en scandinavie vers le nord) et bien a chaque fois ,des travaux,des travaux,des ralentissements...

syd


----------



## decoris (22 Juin 2003)

n'empeche qu'il y a moins de tués par mille habitant en allemagne qu'en belgique et en france... or la densité de trafic est énorme en allemagne, vu le nombre d'habitants...


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * n'empeche qu'il y a moins de tués par mille habitant en allemagne qu'en belgique et en france... or la densité de trafic est énorme en allemagne, vu le nombre d'habitants...
> *



Les Allemands sont plus disciplinés que les français, eternels incorrigibles !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

syd





			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> * n'empeche qu'il y a moins de tués par mille habitant en allemagne qu'en belgique et en france... or la densité de trafic est énorme en allemagne, vu le nombre d'habitants...
> *



oui ,mais une chose qu'il faut savoir ,c'est qu'en france,on compte dans les statistiques les gens qui décedent à l'hopital jusqu'au 7eme jour,alors qu'en allemagne,on compte dans les statistiques jusqu'au 5eme jour...
une étude a été faite qui montre qu'on arrive à peu près au même résultats par mille habitants...


----------



## decoris (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> syd
> 
> ...



permet moi d'en douter très fortement... c'est pas une petite différence : 8000 à la fois en france et en allemagne, alors qu'il y a 60% d'habitant en plus en allemagne...

disons que dans les pays latin, il n'y a que la répression forte qui marche (en témoigne la mortalité en baisse en belgique et en france depuis l'instauration de la "tolérance 0" sur la route), alors que dans d'autres pays, une responsabilisation des automobiliste est possible...

il n'empeche : je suis sur que le fait que sur certains tronçons la vitesse ne soit pas limitée, incite plus les gens à respecter les limitations là ou il y en a. idem avec les panneaux "intelligents", qui modulent les limitations de vitesse en fonction du traffic et de la météo. 
pour moi, le seul moyen faire respecter une limitation, est qu'elle soit crédible... or c'est loin d'être le cas pour le moment, aussi bien en belgique qu'en france...


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il n'empeche : je suis sur que le fait que sur certains tronçons la vitesse ne soit pas limitée, incite plus les gens à respecter les limitations là ou il y en a. idem avec les panneaux "intelligents", qui modulent les limitations de vitesse en fonction du traffic et de la météo *



J'ai plus radicale que ça. Un système Milan couplé aux radars éliminerait définitivement tous les fangio de la route ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> permet moi d'en douter très fortement... c'est pas une petite différence : 8000 à la fois en france et en allemagne, alors qu'il y a 60% d'habitant en plus en allemagne...
> 
> ...


pourtant c'est vrai...meme si tu en doutes....
çà veut dire quoi crédible:il y a des milliers de cas adaptés a des milliers de situations différentes....
50 en ville 
90 sur route
130 sur autoroute et puis c'est tout ...on respecte,et tout va bien...
s'adapté aux conditions  ,c'est évident...pas besoin d'etre allemand pour çà:sous un déluge de pluie ,les gens lèvent fortement le pied sur autoroute comme sur route en France,je l'ai constaté...
reste les quelques chauffards inconsciens qui se fichent des limitations ,du traffic et de la météo,et qui ne s'adaptent pas ...
heureusement ,je crois que dans tous les pays ,la plupart des gens sont raisonnables...
mais contre la connerie de certains,rien ne marchera jamais ....
s'il y avait un remede contre la betise humaine,cela se saurait depuis longtemps....

syd


----------



## minime (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus radicale que ça. Un système Milan couplé aux radars éliminerait définitivement tous les fangio de la route ...



Mais ce serait mauvais pour les stats, le nombre de morts sur les routes va grimper en flèche.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai plus radicale que ça. Un système Milan couplé aux radars éliminerait définitivement tous les fangio de la route ...
> 
> ...



Rouler vite ne veut pas forcément dire conduire comme un pied. Il y a des cons conducteurs qui roulent vitent et ne respectent rien, on est d'accord... mais aussi d'autres, tout aussi dangereux qui roulent à 80-90 sur autoroute...


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais ce serait mauvais pour les stats, le nombre de morts sur les routes va grimper en flèche.
> 
> ...



Au début oui, mais après les irréductibles ne seront plus là et les autres térrorisés ...


----------



## minime (22 Juin 2003)

Surtout si on decide de dégommer aussi ceux qui roulent à moins de 90 sur autoroute.


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Surtout si on decide de dégommer aussi ceux qui roulent à moins de 90 sur autoroute.   *



80 la limite inférieure


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2003)

Ce qui me fait toujours rire c'est le discour respecté les règles, la vitesse tue etc, etc et d'un autre côté on permet de vendre des voitures à la puissance démesurée par rapport à ces limitations.
On me dira qu'il faut de la puissance pour dépasser. oui, oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'adore les autos et mes modèles préférés sont en générals assez puissant mais quelques part, pourquoi faire ?
J'ai une Clio 1,6 l de 110 CV et ma chérie une Clio 1,2l de 75 CV.
La 1,2 l est largement suffisante pour rouler à 130 Km/h sur autoroute (elle peut faire plus.) et en "jouant" avec les vitesses, il y a moyen de dépasser rapidement.
Malgré ça, malgré les contrôles renforcés, si je vais voir les Mini, je regarde la Cooper S, si je vais voir une clio, je regarde la 2l 16v...
Va comprendre Charles...


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

La mienne bien que solide reste un peu poussive et pas trop de danger pour les excès de vitesse. Sans compter que je n'ai pas envie de gaspiller de l'essence, qui devient un produit de luxe !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2003)

En Belgique aussi l'essence est devenu très cher.
Pour moi ça va cr je fais le plein au Luxembourg où 1 litre coûte toujours 0,25 euro de moins qu'en Belgique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 80 la limite inférieure
> 
> ...



non mélaure,la vitesse minimum pour rentrer sur autoroute c'est 40km/h:
code de la route:
"L'autoroute est réservée aux véhicule qui peuvent  circuler à une allure soutenue.
Des usagers particulièrement encombrants ou circulant à allure très faible constitueraient une gêne et un dangeer pour les autres.L'accès est donc interdit aux:
-piétons cyclistes cavaliers,
-cyclomoteurs,voiturettes,tricycles et quadrycycles à moteur,
-transports exceptionnels,
-véhicules agricoles et de travaux publics,
-véhicules ne pouvant rouler à plus de 40 km/h"

.......

"Par temps clair et lorsque le trafic est fluide ,il est interdit d'emprunter la voie de gauche à moins de 80 km/h...

donc 80 km/h  c'est pour la voie de gauche ...
mais rien ne t'interdit de rouler à 41 km/h si tu restes à droite!

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Ce qui me fait toujours rire c'est le discour respecté les règles, la vitesse tue etc, etc et d'un autre côté on permet de vendre des voitures à la puissance démesurée par rapport à ces limitations.
> On me dira qu'il faut de la puissance pour dépasser. oui, oui...
> 
> 
> ...


parce que la puissance s'avere nécessaire,quand tu veux doubler des véhicules lents sans danger...

ma Mégane 1,4 16V fait 95 ch,et s'avère très agréable et assez vive....
mais l'auto est lourde 1200 kg...
avant j'avais une renault 11 1,4L 70ch,carbu double corps de seulement 865 kg!
et bien la mégane est à peine plus nerveuse!
mais infiniment plus agréable car très silencieuse quant on monte dans les tours,ce qui n'etait pas le cas de la R11...
les voitures sont plus lourdes ,donc la puissance n'est pas de trop...

syd


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> donc 80 km/h  c'est pour la voie de gauche ...
> mais rien ne t'interdit de rouler à 41 km/h si tu restes à droite!
> ...



donc Amstrong et Virenque peuvent rouler sans problème sur la voie de gauche ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * En Belgique aussi l'essence est devenu très cher.
> Pour moi ça va cr je fais le plein au Luxembourg où 1 litre coûte toujours 0,25 euro de moins qu'en Belgique.
> 
> 
> ...



oui c'est génial ,au lux on paie le 95 sans plomb 0,75 euros contre 1 euros en france!

a Schengen,c'est le bouchon le dimanche!les allemands et le francais viennent faire le plein!

mais si tu viens de belgique,je suppose que tu fais le plein à Esch sur alzette...
sur les autoroutes luxembourgeoises ,c'est un peu plus chers que dans les petites villes...
sinon ,il y a Frisange de Dudelange aussi...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> donc Amstrong et Virenque peuvent rouler sans problème sur la voie de gauche ...
> 
> ...


ben oui ,finalement ...
mais comme ils sont cyclistes ,ils en sont exclus...
les pauvres...
syd


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *(...) donc 80 km/h  c'est pour la voie de gauche ...
> mais rien ne t'interdit de rouler à 41 km/h si tu restes à droite!
> 
> syd   *



Pas en Suisse en tout cas. C'est minimum 80 sur autoroute.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> ben oui ,finalement ...
> mais comme ils sont cyclistes ,ils en sont exclus...
> les pauvres...
> syd   *



eh!non,sur la voie de droite,ils POURRAIENT!
faut pas pousser!
quoi que ,sur une autoroute en descente,ils peuvent se mettre a gauche(enfin pourraient)...

syd


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> ben oui ,finalement ...
> mais comme ils sont cyclistes ,ils en sont exclus...
> les pauvres...
> syd   *



Est-ce qu'on peut encore appeler ça du cyclisme. Avec tout les produits qu'ils prennent c'est du carburant, donc un cycle avec moteur, donc une moto ...


----------



## minime (22 Juin 2003)

Des mobylettes biologiques ? Je te raconte pas la tête de l'huile quand ils font une vidange.


----------



## Yip (22 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 50 en ville
> 90 sur route
> 130 sur autoroute et puis c'est tout ...on respecte,et tout va bien...
> syd   *



Je ne sais pas si c'est du second degré syd, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.

Le problème des morts sur la route en France n'est pas une histoire de vitesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je roule peu dans les autres pays)

Ici les usagers (la majorité) se croient seuls sur les routes !

La baisse des morts actuelles n'est pas due au meilleur respect des limites de vitesse, elle est due au fait que les conducteurs ont la trouille de se faire choper par les gendarmes, donc ils regardent un peu autour d'eux, ils voient donc un peu mieux les autres et évitent de leur couper la route à tout bout de champ. Ils picolent ou se droguent peut-être un peu moins avant de conduire, mettent un peu plus la ceinture et téléphonent (un peu) moins, certainement pour ne pas se faire choper non plus.
Bien sûr, la vitesse moyenne moins élevée a tout de même une incidence, mais ce n'est pas le facteur principal.

Vous verrez, avec l'habitude, la vitesse restera plus faible, mais le nombre de morts remontera.
La majorité des chocs se produit autour de 50 kmh, ce qui est largement suffisant pour tuer.

Si tous les conducteurs se disaient : bon, il y a une voiture en face (ou derrière moi), donc je met le cligno avant de tourner, donc je fais gaffe à ce qu'ils vont faire et à ce que JE vais faire, si je roule à telle allure ici (sous la limite) c'est trop, il n'y a pas de visibilité ou quelqu'un peut déboucher de derrière un truc, je ralentis, ça irait beaucoup mieux.
C'est le problème des latins surtout (dont je fais bien sûr partie), il ne peut rien leur arriver, ce sont les meilleurs, il n'y a aucun effort à faire et d'ailleurs les règlements sont là pour être transgressés.

Le jour où les français seront capables d'aller au delà de ça, les choses s'amélioreront, pas avant.
Si les campagnes actuelles (un peu meilleures que les précédentes) peuvent faire prendre un peu conscience que la route c'est dangereux et qu'il faut une vigilance de tous les instants, un pas sera déjà fait.


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> pourtant c'est vrai...meme si tu en doutes....
> çà veut dire quoi crédible:il y a des milliers de cas adaptés a des milliers de situations différentes....
> 50 en ville
> ...



là tu es assez pitoyable, il faut le reconnaitre...
c'est bien moins dangereux de rouler à 160 par beau temps sur une route déserte qu'a 110 sous la pluie et avec du traffic... pourtant, dans le premier cas on te retirera ton permis, et dans le second rien ne se passera... en allemagne, c'est le contraire : dans le premier cas rien ne se passera, dans le second tu auras une amande dont tu te souviendras longtemps...
donc oui, je l'affirme, les règles ne sont pas crédibles!
les limitations sur autoroute n'ont, la plupart du temps, qu'un seul but : faire rentrer du fric dans les caisses de l'état...
as-tu déjà vu un radar placé aux abords d'un virage dangeureux ou d'une école? non, ça ne rapporte pas assez...
un radar sur une autoroute à 3 bandes rapporte environ 4000 euros par heures. un radar près d'une école rapporte 1500 euros par heure...
à ton avis, où sont-ils tous?

de plus, il est bien moins dangereux de rouler à 160 en porsche qu'a 110 en 2CV. pourtant, à noveau, les règles sont impuissantes...
c'est pour ça que je dis qu'il faut responsabiliser les gens, et que c'est à eux de prendre leur responsabilités. si on libérait la vitesse sur les autoroutes belges, je n'irais pas plus vite (je fais environ 110km/h avec ma toyota 1985...). Parce que c'est dangereux d'aller plus vite avec ma voiture!....
mais c'est à chacun de voir...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

prix estimé de la version diesel : 43 000 euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







plus cher qu'un touareg!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, bon... On ne peut pas (encore) comparer BMW et Volkswagen. Ce dernier veut jouer dans la cour des grands, notamment avec le Touareg et la Phaeton, mais il a encore beaucoup à apprendre, notamment au niveau du service client et du service après-vente.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> là tu es assez pitoyable, il faut le reconnaitre...
> 
> ...


non mais qui tu es toi ,pour te permettre de m'insulter?
rouler vite ,c'est dangereux,c'est tout...
insulter,c'est l'arme des faibles...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2003)

excusez,mais sans insulter personne,je trouve dégueulasse de vanter la vitesse,quand on sait le mal que çà fait...
j'ai une cousine,qui il y a quelques années a été victime d'un accident tres grave a cause de la vitesse:elle s'en est sorti  ,apres de multiples opérations tres douloureuses(visage complétement déformé...)
et bien rien que par respect pour tous ceux qui sont morts ou blessés gravement ,la moindre des choses serait d'arreter d'ouvrir sa grande gueule pour vanter la vitesse au volant...
Il n'y a rien qui excuse ne qui justifie de rouler trop vite...
le texte qui suit est interressant...
syd

LA VITESSE ? UNE IMAGE A DEVALORISER !



Parce qu'il est dérisoire de risquer sa vie pour " gagner " quelques secondes ou quelques minutes, et que l'enjeu est d'importance en matière de vies, de traumatismes épargnés, la « Sécurité Routière » renoue, depuis le mois d?avril, avec une campagne de sensibilisation « choc ».

Frapper les esprits



La campagne se décline en télévision, en radio et en affichage. Par ce  dispositif, l?objectif est de toucher chacun des Français, toutes générations de conducteurs et d'usagers confondues. Sous ses trois formes, la campagne met en évidence les conséquences d'une erreur impardonnable : celle d'avoir roulé trop vite pour une raison futile et de ne pas avoir pu éviter l'accident qui coûte la vie. Le combat est ardu car les résistances des conducteurs, sur ce point précis, sont particulièrement fortes. Elles s?expliquent notamment par le fait que tout ce qui est performant et va vite (le TGV, les communications électroniques, etc) bénéficie dans notre société d?une image très valorisée. Comment, dès lors faire accepter l?idée que, sur la route, ces valeurs là n?ont pas cours ? La dissuasion en est un volet car, pour qu?une loi soit respectée il est nécessaire de la faire appliquer. La communication est tout aussi indispensable car c?est elle qui va permettre de convaincre en rendant le risque plus présent dans l?esprit de chacun. C?est par la médiatisation du danger et de l?accident et par la proposition d?une solution au problème que la prise de conscience peut se faire. C?est pour atteindre cet objectif que la nouvelle campagne contre la vitesse au volant met en avant des images et des slogans particulièrement forts.



" ...on n'a jamais raison de rouler vite ".



La campagne de sensibilisation veut démontrer  l'absurdité des petits écarts de vitesse au regard des conséquences dramatiques qui peuvent en découler. Chacun invoque toujours une " bonne " raison pour avoir dépassé les limitations de vitesse : " retard pour aller récupérer son enfant à l'école ", " retard pour une réunion importante ", " la route était dégagée et il n'y avait personne "... Mais aucun de ces arguments n'est jamais justifié, un élément peut surgir et nous mettre en péril car, roulant trop vite, nous ne disposons plus du temps et de la distance nécessaires pour éviter le choc.
 Le spot télévisé met en scène un couple en voiture. Ils sont en retard, le compteur de vitesse oscille entre 60 et 70 km/h. Alors qu'ils s'engagent dans un carrefour, une voiture arrive sur leur droite. Malgré un grand coup de frein, ils ne peuvent l'éviter. Juste avant le choc, la voiture lancée à pleine vitesse se fige complètement dans son mouvement, ainsi que ses passagers. Autour d'eux, tout est immobile, statique, pendant 5 secondes avant le choc. Par ces 5 secondes de temps suspendu, le film matérialise les quelques secondes que le couple aurait gagné s'il était arrivé à bon port mais l'accident survient. Ainsi, le film montre à quel point il est dérisoire de tenter de gagner si peu de temps quand on risque de perdre toute une vie. La signature revient sur cette vérité " En dépassant les limitations de vitesse, au mieux vous gagnez quelques secondes. "
 Les deux spots radio restituent le témoignage d'amis qui reviennent sur la cause de la mort d'un proche : celle d'avoir roulé trop vite pour une mauvaise raison et de ne pas avoir pu éviter l'accident qui leur a coûté la vie. La signature " Même pour les meilleurs raisons du monde, on n'a jamais raison de rouler vite ", revient sur l'absurdité du drame.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

110% d'accord avec toi Sydney (pas fou le Finn : 'l'a pas envie de se prendre des coups par la Sydney ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> non mais qui tu es toi ,pour te permettre de m'insulter?
> rouler vite ,c'est dangereux,c'est tout...
> insulter,c'est l'arme des faibles...
> ...



marrant, tu me critiques mais tu ne réponds à aucun des arguments que j'ai développés... essaye de me convaincre plutot que de balancer des petites phrases toutes faites... on dirait un homme politique...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais, bon... On ne peut pas (encore) comparer BMW et Volkswagen. Ce dernier veut jouer dans la cour des grands, notamment avec le Touareg et la Phaeton, mais il a encore beaucoup à apprendre, notamment au niveau du service client et du service après-vente.  *



perso, je dirais que c'est le contraire... je parle au nom de mon père vu que j'ai pas encore acheté de bagnole (ma supertoyota est celle de ma grand-mère, qu'elle a récupéré de sa mère...)

mais on a eu que des emmerdes avec une BMW, et ils on refusé de faire marcher la garantie pour 3 SEMAINES! le moteur a cassé 3 semaines après la fin de la garantie, il y en avait pour 160 000 frs de frais. ils n'ont RIEN payé, RIEN de RIEN. mon père est venu chercher la bagnole, et il a dit : plus jamais je n'acheterai une bmw, et je le ferai savoir autour de moi... ce qu'il a fait...
par contre ma mère a eu le même problème avec une golf II rabbit (couler une bielle hors garantie), et on a du payer que les pièces, toute la main d'oeuvre était gratuite (60 000 frs au lieu de 130 000...)

donc il suffit de choisir son garage, et pour le service après vente ça suit...

et puis la touareg est une concurrente de la X5 (et elle est moins cher -normal, vw est un non-spécialiste), tandis que la X3 est, je le rappelle, de la taille du RAV4, du X-Trail, etc... 

et puis le touareg a été développé avec porsche, tu ne vas pas me sortir que c'est une merde... c'est même plutot la référence, à en lire les nombreux essais...
(tu me semble un fameux pro-BMW, limite borné comme notre ami le Gognol avec renault... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> marrant, tu me critiques mais tu ne réponds à aucun des arguments que j'ai développés... essaye de me convaincre plutot que de balancer des petites phrases toutes faites... on dirait un homme politique...
> 
> ...



si mon précédent message ne t'a pas convaincu ,je ne vois plus quoi dire pour te faire prendre conscience que la vitesse,c'est depassé...
va faire un tour dans un hopital ,la ou on soigne des accidentés de la route...
quand tu auras dégueulé un bon coup,peut etre seras tu convaincu...

ciao

syd


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *(..)
> (tu me semble un fameux pro-BMW, limite borné comme notre ami le Gognol avec renault...
> 
> 
> ...



Disons que j'aime beaucoup les voitures allemandes et BMW plus particulièrement puisque j'en possède une. 

Ton expérience avec BMW est malheureuse, mais j'ai eu à peu près les mêmes problèmes que toi, mais avec Volkswagen... comme quoi le garage fait aussi beaucoup, quelle que soit la marque.


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> comme quoi le garage fait aussi beaucoup, quelque soit la marque.  *



là on est 100% d'accord...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si mon précédent message ne t'a pas convaincu ,je ne vois plus quoi dire pour te faire prendre conscience que la vitesse,c'est depassé...
> va faire un tour dans un hopital ,la ou on soigne des accidentés de la route...
> ...



non, il ne m'a pas convaincu, loin de la... et tes arguments à la "va faire un tour dans un hopital", me font bien rire...

tu préfères être dans une voiture moderne qui roule à 150km/h par beau temps sur une route dégagée ou dans une poubelle qui roule à 100km/h par temps de pluie avec un conducteur complètement soul et drogué?

répond à ça, et puis on en rediscutera...


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> marrant, tu me critiques mais tu ne réponds à aucun des arguments que j'ai développés... essaye de me convaincre plutot que de balancer des petites phrases toutes faites... on dirait un homme politique...
> 
> ...



Simple, prend le système américain. Ce ne sont pas les routes qui font beaucoup de victimes la-bas (plutôt les armes à feu). La police de la route est impitoyable et les limitations de vitesse plus basses que chez nous ...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Simple, prend le système américain. Ce ne sont pas les routes qui font beaucoup de victimes la-bas (plutôt les armes à feu). La police de la route est impitoyable et les limitations de vitesse plus basses que chez nous ...  *



pas du tout... dans la plupart des état, la vitesse est à 80 miles, soit 128km/h... et aux USA, la vitesse c'est "as fast as the traffic goes"... donc en gros y jamais moyen d'aller plus vite,  à cause du traffic...
j'en ai fait l'expérience, j'ai passé tout l'été 2001 dans l'état de washington et en californie... 
et puis j'ai jamais dit que le système américain est le bon... je dis jute que le système français est mauvais! c'est différent...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu préfères être dans une voiture moderne qui roule à 150km/h par beau temps sur une route dégagée ou dans une poubelle qui roule à 100km/h par temps de pluie avec un conducteur complètement soul et drogué?
> *



Là tu te fous de nous decus. 

La vitesse est un facteur aggravant dans la probabilité d'avoir un accident.
L'alcool et les drogues (illégales comme le THC ou légales comme le prozac et tous les psychotropes de mer**) aussi.

Le fait d'avoir une rave (non thebig pas la tienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) ou d'avoir une "voiture moderne" je ne suis pas sur, mais je serais très interessé de savoir si celà a une incidence sur les accidents. Je parle ici toujours de la probabilité accrue d'avoir un accident. Et non pas des airbags, renforcements latéraux etc ... D'ailleurs à ce propos je pense (ce n'est qu'une hypothèse de psycho-truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que le fait d'avoir une voiture moderne (donc a priori plus "sure" ) va conduire les possesseurs de ce type d'automobile à se sentir plus en sécurité. Tout le monde me suit ? (me collez pas au cul non plus hé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) Donc on va avoir tendance à diminuer son seuil de perception du *risque perçu* et donc à faire moins attention à certaines informations nous renseignant sur le coté dangereux d'une situation. De plus les voitures plus anciennes du type "rave" peuvent amener l'individu dans sa voiture moderne à se dire "ouhlala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore un papy ou un baba cool dans sa 2CV ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" (là je caricature à mort !)

Pour ceux que çà interesse, consultez les travaux menés par Patricia Delhomme sur la conduite et les effets néfastes des croyances et perception sur le risque d'accidents en voiture.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> va faire un tour dans un hopital ,la ou on soigne des accidentés de la route...
> quand tu auras dégueulé un bon coup,peut etre seras tu convaincu...
> 
> ...



Syd, juste pour te dire que Toph, qui nous racontait qu'il a fait 210 sur une autoroute déserte, par temps sec, et moi même bossont tous les deux dans le plus gros hôpital de Luxembourg.
Tous les deux nous avons vu des choses pas jolie-jolie (tu veux peut-être des détails... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Des familles à qui on doit annoncer la triste nouvelles...(c'est bien pire que de voir les dégats physiques...)
Cela n'empêche pas d'être réaliste, la vitesse tue, l'alcool tue, la maladresse tue, les vaches tuent (histoire vrai),...
Je ne ferais jamais l'apologie de la vitesse, je respecte +- les limitations mais c'est vrai que de temps en temps, je fais une petite pointe, quand les conditions le permette. Je sais c'est mal mais bon, ça m'arrive.
Au fait tu fumes ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Autre chose : vous avez peut-être entendu parler de la nouvelle règlementation en France sur les plaques d'immatriculation : adieu les 03, les les 75 etc .... 

Alors pour vous : bonne ou mauvaise idée ?


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

Ha bon, c'est quoi cette nouvelle réglementation ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

à propos de la conduite, le mieux (au lieu de votre simili-débat bidon et sans argumentation réelle car bourré de simplifications...), je disais, le mieux est de toujours avoir dans la tête qu'une voiture peut tuer, que l'on est pas tout seul sur la route, que l'on n'est généralement pas des pilotes, que l'on peut-être fatigué et que le respect de l'autre doit primer (bien avant ce sentiment de puissance qui souvent s'incarne dans l'automobiliste dès qu'il rentre dans sa voiture)

si vous faites tous ça, ça sera vachement plus agréable...

merci aux belges et aux hollandais (et aux nordistes français 59 et 62 pour lancer le débat de finn sur les plaques d'immatriculation) de libérer la voie du milieu sur l'autoroute A1, il existe une voie à droite sur laquelle les voitures ont le droit et il parait même *le devoir* de rouler...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Syd, juste pour te dire que Toph, qui nous racontait qu'il a fait 210 sur une autoroute déserte, par temps sec, et moi même bossont tous les deux dans le plus gros hôpital de Luxembourg.
> Tous les deux nous avons vu des choses pas jolie-jolie (tu veux peut-être des détails...
> 
> ...



C'est vrai comme le disent Foguenne et decus que l'argument du "vas faire un tour à l'hopital" ne marche pas. Du coup lorsque la prévention se base sur cette technique on a sur le moment des personnes qui disent qui ne le refont plus etc ... mais en fait çà leur passe au dessus. Non pas qu'ils s'en foutent, comme le dit Paul ils en ont conscience. Seulement ce qu'il se passe c'est un détachement. C'est le phénomène bien connu du "çà n'arrive qu'aux autres et pas à moi". Ceci marche (enfin plutot ne marche pas) d'autant plus que le message de prévention (voir les pubs anglaises ou nordique voir les personnes qui vont visiter des hotpitaux avec des grands blessés de la route) fait peur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus un message fait peur moins on accorde de crédit idiosyncrasique (= moins on fait confiance) à ce message.

Ceci a été prouvé. Je vous renvoie ("encore ?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )à la psycho sociale une nouvelle fois :  _Hovland et le modèle de la communication-persuasion)_


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



43000 euros, c'est pour la 3l j'imagine ?  
Cela n'a rien de surprenant sachant que la série 3 break 4x4 (330xd touring) est affichée à 40300 euros...
J'imagine qu'ils feront une version 2l plus abordable.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * à propos de la conduite, le mieux (au lieu de votre simili-débat bidon et sans argumentation réelle car bourré de simplifications...), je disais, le mieux est de toujours avoir dans la tête qu'une voiture peut tuer, que l'on est pas tout seul sur la route, que l'on n'est généralement pas des pilotes, que l'on peut-être fatigué et que le respect de l'autre doit primer (bien avant ce sentiment de puissance qui souvent s'incarne dans l'automobiliste dès qu'il rentre dans sa voiture)
> 
> si vous faites tous ça, ça sera vachement plus agréable...
> 
> ...



et dire que je me tue (sic ! ) à expliquer des choses alors qu'il n'y a pas mieux que çà :  *une voiture peut tuer* 

Sur ce je m'en vais réparer mon embrayage


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Autre chose : vous avez peut-être entendu parler de la nouvelle règlementation en France sur les plaques d'immatriculation : adieu les 03, les les 75 etc ....
> 
> Alors pour vous : bonne ou mauvaise idée ?  *



Bah.. on a pas trop le choix, ils en sont ou à Paris?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ha bon, c'est quoi cette nouvelle réglementation ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les plaques d'immatriculation des voitures (et aussi des 2 roues je crois) n'afficheront bientôt plus le numéro du département, ce qui va évidemment entrainer une levée de bouclier chez les personnes qui tiennent énormément à voir à _qui _ils ont à faire lorsqu'ils conduisent.

_voir la page stéréotypes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

Ca veut dire qu'on aura des plaques du genre 78965489 FER ???
Super simple à retenir.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 43000 euros, c'est pour la 3l j'imagine ?   *



Le X3 n'existe pour l'instant qu'en deux versions: 3 litres, essence ou diesel.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

t'inquiètes sur l'A1, on reconnaitra toujours les parisiens sur la voie de gauche, les nordistes sur la voie du milieu et les camions sur la voie de droite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (parfois au milieu mais là ils sont espagnols)


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le X3 n'existe pour l'instant qu'en deux versions: 3 litres, essence ou diesel.  *


J'ai édité mon message précedent pour rajouter que pour la 3l diesel, le pris semble logique vu que la 330 xd touring est affichée à 40300 euros.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai édité mon message précedent pour rajouter que pour la 3l diesel, le pris semble logique vu que la 330 xd touring est affichée à 40300 euros.   *


Ca vallait bien le coup d'aditer si c'est pour prévenir en dessous


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai édité mon message précedent (...) *



J'ai vu. Ils vont très probablement ajouter une version moins onéreuse avec le moteur 2,2 litres de 170 chevaux ou plus probable, avec le 2,5 litres de 192 chevaux.

Mais je ne pense pas qu'ils vont faire une version plus musclée que le 3 litres. Le X3 est dans la gamme des Serie 3 et ces dernières s'arrêtent au 3 litres, excepté la M3... Mais je vois mal un XM3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus ça fait un peu Citroën, XM3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et MX3 ça fait Mazda.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ca veut dire qu'on aura des plaques du genre 78965489 FER ???
> Super simple à retenir.
> 
> 
> ...



Non aura plutot des plaques du style AA 123 AA

Pour plus d'info sur la nouvelle règelmentation voyez  le site du ministère de l'intérieur 

Toutefois les personnes réticentes à la disparition de la spécificité départementale pourront indiquer s'ils le souhaite leur "provenance" régionale : AUV pour auvergne ou un truc du style.

Mis à part le coté pratique pour l'administration et/ ou éventuellement la facilitation pour la recherche des voitures volées (là encore il y a débat) l'intérêt de ces nouvelles plaques réside dans le fait que l'on ne pourra plus se référer à la plaque en se disant "ohlala un parigot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " ou "oulala un creusois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *(...) l'intérêt de ces nouvelles plaques réside dans le fait que l'on ne pourra plus se référer à la plaque en se disant "ohlala un parigot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour nous, Suisses ou Belges, ça changera pas... On dirait toujours: «Ouh là, là, encore un Français.»


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Là tu te fous de nous decus.
> *


absolument pas...


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> La vitesse est un facteur aggravant dans la probabilité d'avoir un accident.
> L'alcool et les drogues (illégales comme le THC ou légales comme le prozac et tous les psychotropes de mer**) aussi.
> *


c'est ce que je me tue a dire... les politiques font une obsession sur la vitesse, alors qu'elle est une cause parmis de nombreuses autres, et quand un accident survient, c'est bien plus souvent à cause d'un exces d'alcool ou de fatigue... entrainant un excès de vitesse! mais la vitesse n'est pas la seule cause...


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le fait d'avoir une rave (non thebig pas la tienne
> 
> 
> ...



justement : les voitures modernes ont une sécurité ACTIVE (permettant d'éviter l'accident, donc) bien meilleure que les anciennes : ABS, ESP, EBD, BAS, pour les aides électroniques, meilleur direction, meilleurs freins, meilleur chassis, sont autant d'élément permettant d'éviter l'accident qui risque d'arriver devant sois (un chien qui traverse, une voiture devant qui freine très brusquement, etc...)
donc oui, on est plus en sécurité dans un véhicule récent! 
imagine : brusquement, sur l'autoroute, un poteau de signalisation tombe sur la voie. si tu roule à 130km/h en golf IV, il te faudra environ 75m pour t'arreter.
si tu roule à 110km/h en BX, il t'en faudra plus de 100!

ce que je me tue a dire sur ce forum, c'est que la vitesse n'est pas quelque chose d'absolu! c'est clair que rouler TROP vite est dangereux!!!! je ne le nie pas...
mais la notion du TROP est variable, selon les conditions climatiques, la densité de traffic, la voiture, l'état du conducteur...
Or les règles sont absolue! donc non crédibles...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour nous, Suisses ou Belges, ça changera pas... On dirait toujours: «Ouh là, là, encore un Français.»
> 
> ...














 héhé !

apparemment tout le monde n'est pas d'accord ...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *  le mieux est de toujours avoir dans la tête qu'une voiture peut tuer, que l'on est pas tout seul sur la route, que l'on n'est généralement pas des pilotes, que l'on peut-être fatigué et que le respect de l'autre doit primer (bien avant ce sentiment de puissance qui souvent s'incarne dans l'automobiliste dès qu'il rentre dans sa voiture)
> *


je suis tout à fait d'accord... une voiture est une arme, et les gens qui prennent le volant en ayant bu ou en étant fatigués sont extrèmement dangereux... 
au même titre que ceux qui se prennent pour des pilote, et qui roulent à 130 sur une départementale, en dépassant n'importe ou..
on peut rouler vite en ayant un comportement tout a fait correct (ralentir qd on apporche d'autres voitures, tjrs mettre ses clignos, garder les distances de sécurité, etc...) comme on peut rouler lentement en étant un danger public (changer de voie sans cligno, tenir sa gauche continuellement, coller la voiture qui précède, etc...)


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

j'espère vous avoir tous convaincu...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est ce que je me tue a dire... les politiques font une obsession sur la vitesse, alors qu'elle est une cause parmis de nombreuses autres, et quand un accident survient, c'est bien plus souvent à cause d'un exces d'alcool ou de fatigue... entrainant un excès de vitesse! mais la vitesse n'est pas la seule cause...
> 
> (....)
> ...



L'accident est la résultante de facteurs prédisposants (alcool, vitesse .. et d'un facteur déclencheur. Les causes d'accident sont multiples et interagissent entre elles. D'où la difficulté à les étudier justement.
Là je te rejoins sur ce point. Seulement la vitesse prise toute seule (toutes choses égales par ailleurs) augmente le risque d'accident. Donc ton argument ne tient pas. Et en outre (et je te comprends bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )tu vas comme tout un chacun, te défendre en disant que "ca dépend" (çà dépasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de la météo ..etc

Et bien vois tu il y a un problème : imagine que sur ta route il y a un endroit ou il y a un virage qui doit se prendre à 45 Km/h. Toi tu as une bonne voiture tu ne bois pas (enfin là du moins tu ne bois pas disosn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). Bon. Tu le prends ce virage à disons 55Km/h et çà passe nickel. Le jour où il y a un peu de verglas et que tu ne t'en rendes pas compte tu prends le virage à la même vitesse et v'lan dans le décor. Que font alors les pouvoirs publics ? Et bien on va jouer sur l'infrastructure et sur les matériaux des voitures et la sécurité. Ce qui va nous amener à un virage moins sec où l'on pourra conduire plus vite et donc du coup risquer d'avoir un accident (les gars de l'allier disent "attraper un accident" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) si les conditions ne sont pas bonnes.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que tout celà nous conduit à une escalade. Au lieu de jouer sur les *attitudes et les représentations* on préfère tabler sur le "concret" (après tout qu'est-ce que la psychologie et la formation peut bien avoir là-dedans ?)

_Je vous renvoie à une formation plus longue et plus poussée comme dans les pays nordiques_ 

PS : promis j'arrete de faire des posts longs


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * j'espère vous avoir tous convaincu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon Toph, on se prend une dernière Duvel et on va l'essayer cette M3...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon Toph, on se prend une dernière Duvel et on va l'essayer cette M3...
> 
> ...



J'en ai essayé une l'année dernière... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comment dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est fou ce truc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malheureusement elle n'avait pas la boîte SMG II.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * j'espère vous avoir tous convaincu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non j'aurais le dernier mot !!!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en ai essayé une l'année dernière...
> 
> ...



SMG existe en 2 modèles ??? Oh puréeeeeee, ne me dis pas ça, je passe souvent à côté de chez lui !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Syd, juste pour te dire que Toph, qui nous racontait qu'il a fait 210 sur une autoroute déserte, par temps sec, et moi même bossont tous les deux dans le plus gros hôpital de Luxembourg.
> Tous les deux nous avons vu des choses pas jolie-jolie (tu veux peut-être des détails...
> ...



Chacun campe sur ces positions de toute façon...
pourquoi me demandes tu si je fumes?
non ,je ne fumes pas ,j'ai horreur de çà...

syd


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non j'aurais le dernier mot !!!
> 
> ...



mieux vaut ça que le dernier maux...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai essayé une l'année dernière...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SMG ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : WebO, change moi cet avatar par pitié !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * j'espère vous avoir tous convaincu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon ,je vois que decus met un peu d'eau dans son vin...

c'est bien...

finissons en la avec de débat sur la vitesse,nous avons ,je crois ,fait le tour de la question...


SYD


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chacun campe sur ces positions de toute façon...
> pourquoi me demandes tu si je fumes?
> ...


Je ne campe pas du tout sur mes positions, je sais que la vitesse tue, comme un fumeur sait que la cigarette tue,...
Je suis d'ailleur de plus en plus respectueux des limitations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon si on parlait bagnole...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non j'aurais le dernier mot !!!
> 
> ...



Finn ton argumentation est très interessante.
Tu es le seul raisonnable dans ce faux débat.
Tu vas finir par nous interesser à la psychologie sociale.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

manquerait plus que ça !!


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en ai essayé une l'année dernière...
> 
> ...



Ce qui est bien avec Toph, c'est que l'on peut essayer toutes les BMW et bien d'autres jouets.
Le problème c'est qu'il faut les rendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je confirme, la M3, c'est fou ce truc.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> SMG existe en 2 modèles ??? Oh puréeeeeee, ne me dis pas ça, je passe souvent à côté de chez lui !!
> 
> ...



Tout sur le *SMG II*.


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Seulement la vitesse prise toute seule (toutes choses égales par ailleurs) augmente le risque d'accident. Donc ton argument ne tient pas. Et en outre (et je te comprends bien
> 
> 
> ...



ma dernière (j'espère!) contribution sur le sujet : 
je suis tout a fait d'accord que la vitesse est dangereuse, je ne le nie pas!
ton argument d'escalade de la vitesse n'est pas mauvais non plus.
mais je ne prône pas un dépassement des limitations (je suis d'ailleurs un des seuls a respecter les limitations sur mon trajet LLN-Nivelles (sur la N25, pour ceux qui connaissent)).
je suis pour des limitations de vitesses ADAPTEES.
En allemagne (mon exemple favori), dès qu'il y a un endroit dangereux, la vitesse est limitée, parfois fortement. quand il y a du verglas, et bien la vitesse sur l'autoroute est limitée à 100km/h, voir 90 si il y a du brouillard).
mais quand les conditions le permettent, on autorise les conducteur à prendre LEURS responsabilités. comme je l'ai déjà dit, je ne dépasserais JAMAIS les 110, 120km/h avec ma voiture, car je trouve que c'est dangereux! mais je comprends qu'un conducteur de M3 ou de 911 roule à 180km/h, si les conditions le permettent!

pour résumer : je ne vois pas les inconvéniants du système allemands : très forte répression pour tout excès de vitesse ou d'infraction, mais d'un autre coté, responsabilisation des conducteurs, en leur laissant juger des vitesses adaptées à leur véhicule et leur capacité sous de bonnes conditions.

le système belgo-français de répression massive aura également pour effet de diminuer le nombre de tués, mais à mon avis il va rendre les gens plus agressifs...
en italie, un projet de loi faisant passer la vitesse maximale à 160km/h sur certains tronçons d'autoroute avait 80% d'avis favorables dans les sondages, mais a été rejeté pour je ne sais plus quelle raison (politique...).

les voitures sont de plus en plus sures, les autoroutes de plus en plus grandes et "sécurisantes", la densité de traffic n'augmente plus, mais les limitations de vitesses ne font que baisser...
aux USA, c'est l'inverse qui s'est produit : en 1975, la vitesse max était de 50 m/h (80km/h), et elle est passée à 80 m/h dans certains état (70 dans la plupart des autres), voir illimitées sur certains tronçons (notament dans le montana). les voitures deviennent plus sure, les vitesses augmentent... c'est comme ça avec tous les moyens de transports (avion, train, bateau), mais pas avec les voitures...
politique de l'autruche...


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu es le seul raisonnable dans ce faux débat.
> *


pourquoi faux débat? et pourquoi mes arguments ne seraient-ils pas raisonnables?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> pourquoi faux débat? et pourquoi mes arguments ne seraient-ils pas raisonnables?
> 
> 
> ...



Sisi, ton argumentation sur les autoroutes allemandes tient la route. (c'est le cas de le dire...)
Faux débat car ici il n'y a pas moyen de débattre sans que les insultes n'arrive très très vite.
Faux débat car chacun veut imposer ses idées sans même lire celle des autres, etc, etc...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faux débat car chacun veut imposer ses idées sans même lire celle des autres, etc, etc...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est faux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu disais quoi au fait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus sérieusement pour l'instant le "débat" se passe plutôt bien non ? Bon c'est vrai que je peux pas le sacquer ce **** de biiip de Decus mais çà va ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













je suis d'accord avec Décus sur les autoroutes allemandes et une législation plus souple. Seulement les limites actuelles ne sont pas respectées (aussi bien en ville, sur départementale ou autoroute) alors qu'est-ce qui nous garantit que si on faisait des portions ou l'on peut rouler plus vite la limite serait respectée ?

Je persiste à dire que la formation n'est pas assez soutenue. D'aucuns préfère la répression et ... çà marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ne rentrons pas dans ce débat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 çà risque de déraper.

Finn qui n'a toujours pas réparer son embrayage


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis d'accord avec Décus sur les autoroutes allemandes et une législation plus souple. Seulement les limites actuelles ne sont pas respectées (aussi bien en ville, sur départementale ou autoroute) alors qu'est-ce qui nous garantit que si on faisait des portions ou l'on peut rouler plus vite la limite serait respectée ?
> *



On finira par mettre des disques ou des boites noires dans les voitures ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On finira par mettre des disques ou des boites noires dans les voitures ...  *



c'est déjà en cours .... (sorry j'ai perdu le site qui en parle )


----------



## decoris (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> qu'est-ce qui nous garantit que si on faisait des portions ou l'on peut rouler plus vite la limite serait respectée ?
> *


la crédibilité... les limitations actuelles ne sont pas respectées car peu crédibles... je prends un exemple : à bruxelles, à la sortie du ring, la limitation affichée est de 50km/h... environ 99% des voitures qui passent roulent au moins à 70, et plus de la moitié à 80 au moins... pourquoi? parceque cette limite est complètement farfelue! ça serait dangereux de la respecter... (il suffit d'essayer pour créer un bouchon, des coups de klaxons, des appel de phares, etc...)
pareil à l'abord des ronds points du zoning de nivelles : c'est limité à 50 à partir de 250m avant le rond point!!! même les tracteurs vont plus vite! 
comment alors faire croire au gens que les limitations ailleurs sont justifiées? tant qu'on ne repense pas profondément le système, je ne vois pas pq les gens respecteraient les limitations... et c'est ça le problème! en allemagne, la plupart des limitations sont crédibles, dont bien mieux respectée...



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je persiste à dire que la formation n'est pas assez soutenue. D'aucuns préfère la répression et ... çà marche
> 
> 
> ...



là aussi je suis tout à fait d'accord... passer mon permis m'a couté 700 euros, et j'ai appris 50x plus lors de mon stage d'une après midi de perfectionnement à 150 euros...


----------



## decoris (24 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faux débat car ici il n'y a pas moyen de débattre sans que les insultes n'arrive très très vite.
> *


suffit que tu n'entres pas dans ce cercle... et puis je trouve pas que ça fuse si vite.. ya bien un ou deux dérapage, mais c'est le propre de tout débat...


			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faux débat car chacun veut imposer ses idées sans même lire celle des autres, etc, etc...
> 
> 
> ...


c'est peut-etre ton cas, mais pas le mien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je lis celle des autres, et j'y réponds...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> là aussi je suis tout à fait d'accord... passer mon permis m'a couté 700 euros, et j'ai appris 50x plus lors de mon stage d'une après midi de perfectionnement à 150 euros...
> *



si tu continues je te roule une pelle !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juin 2003)

d'accord Decus!
 restons en la ,c'est ailleurs que ce se passe en ce moment!
les G5 sont pas loin!

syd


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est peut-etre ton cas, mais pas le mien...
> 
> 
> ...



Je te fais aller decu, pour moi un vrai débat c'est autour d'un verre, ça se termine tard et on fait la course mort bourré sur l'autoroute pour rentrer...


----------



## toph (24 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Disons que j'aime beaucoup les voitures allemandes et BMW plus particulièrement puisque j'en possède une.
> 
> Ton expérience avec BMW est malheureuse, mais j'ai eu à peu près les mêmes problèmes que toi, mais avec Volkswagen... comme quoi le garage fait aussi beaucoup, quelle que soit la marque.  *



Moi c'est la même chose !!!!


----------



## decoris (24 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te fais aller decu, pour moi un vrai débat c'est autour d'un verre, ça se termine tard et on fait la course mort bourré sur l'autoroute pour rentrer...
> 
> ...











mdr...

belle façon de clore le débat!!






vive le G5!


----------



## toph (24 Juin 2003)

Promis la prochaine fois que je le fais , je ne le dis plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour vous aussi que ce WE j'ai vu un accident de la route , hèlas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un véhicule bleu avec sur le toit des lumières éteintes qui grille un stop , la pauvre voiture (surtout les occupants) devant moi a perdu son moteur (pas les occupants).
Le conducteur du véhicule bleu , n'avez pas de ceinture (si si au pantalon puisque c'est la tenue règlemantaire), donc il a souffert un peu , mais surtout il avait abusé du breuvage des dieux bourguignons.

Donc , pas de vitesse , pas d'alcool , respecter les stpos , la ceinture  et ne portez pas d'uniforme et en principe tout ira bien


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui vive le G5 (mais pas le G8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Mais on continue à parler des voitures qui nous plaisent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que certains on déjà essayé le X5 en version 4.4 ou 4.6? Je l'avais eu entre les mains, mais en version 3.0 et j'avais trouvé que ça poussait bien, malgré le poids de l'engin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Est-ce que certains on déjà essayé le X5 en version 4.4 ou 4.6? Je l'avais eu entre les mains, mais en version 3.0 et j'avais trouvé que ça poussait bien, malgré le poids de l'engin.  *



c'est dingue toutes ces mises à jour !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et y a pas trop de bug ?


----------



## toph (24 Juin 2003)

Merci à Mr Foguenne pour les quelques infos qu'il a pu donner sur moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les circuits c'est pas mal mais toujours trop loin , toujours trop à prix élevé , donc toujours pour les mêmes. (je fais parti des chanceux).

Il y a une autre solution entout cas pour la france , être prefet ou même en dessous , on que a trop rarement de PB (vécu dans la famille).

La liste est encore longue pour les passes droit ......

La vitesse est un réel problème , c'est grisant (moins que l'alcool , la fumette , le prozac , ......) pour certain additionner le tout c'est pas un  probléme .

En fait je rentre d'un long WE et je lis tous les posts depuis Samedi matin sur ce sujet , pis , ben j'ai mis le bordel et ça n'a pas fait avancé les choses . Domage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour les plaques d'immat je savais pas , le prix de base du X3 je savais pas , que les français font des bonnes voitures je savais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Un tout petit détail pour SYD , les belges ne trverse pas la moitié du Luxembourg pour faire le plein de leur voiture , tu es dans la région ???


----------



## toph (24 Juin 2003)

Oui j'ai essayé le 4.6 , ça m'a fait penser à une M3 surèlevée!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Oui j'ai essayé le 4.6 , ça m'a fait penser à une M3 surèlevée!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu bosses pour BMW à ce que j'ai compris.


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu bosses pour BMW à ce que j'ai compris.
> 
> ...



il recoud les pilotes BMW s'étant blessés lors d'essais des prototypes !!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2003)

_Un automobiliste genevois de 34 ans a été surpris à 198 km/h sur la route principale Châtillens - Essertes lors d'un contrôle de vitesse. La police vaudoise lui a saisi son permis. 33 autres conducteurs ont été dénoncés pour excès de vitesse.
La police a contrôlé 250 personnes durant ce contrôle radar, a annoncé lundi la police vaudoise. Celle-ci rappelle que les excès de vitesse sont à l'origine d'un tiers des accidents mortels de la route._

Le gars était en Porsche Boxter je crois... «Les excès de vitesse sont à l'origine du tiers des accidents mortels de la route.» On peut tourner la phrase dans l'autre sens. Deux tiers des accidents de la route ne sont pas causés par des excès de vitesse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On fait dire aux chiffres ce que l'ont veut.

Reste que faut être un peu bargeot pour rouler à 198 km/h sur une route cantonale, même en Porsche.


----------



## decoris (24 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Reste que faut être un peu bargeot pour rouler à 198 km/h sur une route cantonale, même en Porsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un peu bcp, même... il aurait qd même pu faire 2km/h de plus...


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> Reste que faut être un peu bargeot pour rouler à 198 km/h sur une route cantonale, même en Porsche.
> 
> 
> ...



il y a un conducteur qui a été flashé a 110 dans l'une des rue a coté de chez moi ! même a 30 c'est dangereux dans cette rue !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il y a un conducteur qui a été flashé a 110 dans l'une des rue a coté de chez moi ! même a 30 c'est dangereux dans cette rue !
> 
> ...



C'est bien plus grave et plus dangereux que le gars en Porsche.


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2003)

Dans un autre registre: Y'a pas longtemps, en suisse, à Cheseaux sur Lausanne, un gars s'est fait attraper à 144km/h sur un scooter sensé ne pas dépasser les 45km/h


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2003)

Patrick Bruel a perdu son permis pour le même genre de choses....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il parait aussi que Pascal Obispo porte des ticheurtes du Black Rebel Motorcycle Club... mais c'est une autre histoire !!


----------



## toph (25 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * Patrick Bruel a perdu son permis pour le même genre de choses....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a enfin des idées noires


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2003)

Toph, toi qui a l'air d'être au courant, quand est-ce qu'ils nous la sorte cette BMW MZ4? Dans deux ans? Avec le moteur actuel de la M3?


----------



## toph (25 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Toph, toi qui a l'air d'être au courant, quand est-ce qu'ils nous la sorte cette BMW MZ4? Dans deux ans? Avec le moteur actuel de la M3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Réponse demain vers 22H00 , il faut que je pêche mes infos chez mes anciens collègues !!


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * (tu me semble un fameux pro-BMW, limite borné comme notre ami le Gognol avec renault...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu es bien pire que moi avec VW... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## decoris (25 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois que tu es bien pire que moi avec VW...
> 
> ...



meuhhh non, je suis ouvert à tout ! j'adore les skoda, les seat, les audi, les lambo, les bugatti...


----------



## decoris (25 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Dans un autre registre: Y'a pas longtemps, en suisse, à Cheseaux sur Lausanne, un gars s'est fait attraper à 144km/h sur un scooter sensé ne pas dépasser les 45km/h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya un fermier belge qui a été flashé à 144km/h aux pays bas sur une pelleteuse... (qui ne dépasse pas 8km/h)
il a refusé de payer l'amende, et il est interdit de circulation au pays-bas 
(c'est lh'istoire du bus d'il y a un mois...)


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> meuhhh non, je suis ouvert à tout ! j'adore les skoda, les seat, les audi, les lambo, les bugatti...
> 
> ...



Dans ma pensée je parlais bien du groupe VW... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## iMax (25 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ya un fermier belge qui a été flashé à 144km/h aux pays bas sur une pelleteuse... (qui ne dépasse pas 8km/h)
> il a refusé de payer l'amende, et il est interdit de circulation au pays-bas
> (c'est lh'istoire du bus d'il y a un mois...)  *



Cette histoire est authentique ! C'était un pote qui s'est fait serrer et ça a fait les journaux, ici. J'ai toujours la news...


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dans ma pensée je parlais bien du groupe VW...
> 
> ...



je sais, c'est pour ça que j'ai répondu ça...
sérieusement, je ne suis pas extrèmement attaché à une marque...
par exemple : 

chez audi, j'adore l'A3 et l'A8
chez VW; j'adore la touareg
chez skoda, j'adore la superb
chez volvo, la S60
chez ford, la mondeo, 
chez opel, la signum, 
chez peugeot, la 607,
chez citroen, la pluriel
chez renault, la nouvelle mégane (et oui, j'ai changé d'avis! (voir premier post du sujet...))
chez BMW, les 3 coupé et cabrio
chez mercedes, les sl et cl
chez land-rover, la defender,
chez jaguar, la XK8...
chez alfa, la 156,

j'en ai surement oublié... mais comme tu le vois, je ne regarde absolument pas dans une seule marque... ça varie en fonction de la catégorie!
je n'achèterai jamais une laguna (plutot une mondeo ou une superb!), ni jamais un clio (mais une pluriel), etc...

je suis ce qu'on peut appeler "ouvert" : rien à foutre de l'image de marque : il n'y a que la technique et la ligne qui compte... que ce soit un insigne renault ou BMW ne change rien...

mais si je ne devais choisir qu'une seule marque, ça serait audi...


----------



## toph (26 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Toph, toi qui a l'air d'être au courant, quand est-ce qu'ils nous la sorte cette BMW MZ4? Dans deux ans? Avec le moteur actuel de la M3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben 2005 si la sortie des Z4 4 cylindres ne se vendent pas comme esprés , 2006 si c'est le contraire ?????


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben 2005 si la sortie des Z4 4 cylindres ne se vendent pas comme esprés , 2006 si c'est le contraire ?????   *



Quoi... ils vont quand même pas mettre des 4 cylindres sur la Z4? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cette dernière est ciblée plus haut de gamme que la Z3 et vise donc plutôt les Boxter.

J'espère en tout cas qu'ils ne vont pas faire cette erreur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 90% des Z3 étaient des 1.8, 1.9 ce qui l'a un peu banalisée.


----------



## toph (26 Juin 2003)

chez audi, j'adore  l'A8
chez VW; j'aime la touareg
chez skoda, j'aime la superb
chez volvo, rien
chez ford, rien 
chez opel, la zafira, 
chez peugeot, rien,
chez citroen, la pluriel
chez renault, rien (et oui, j'ai pas changé d'avis! (voir premier post du sujet...))
chez BMW, les 3 et 5 (pas la nouvelle encore9 Z4
chez mercedes, les sl 
chez land-rover, rien
chez jaguar, la GT40
chez alfa, les protos
ferrari , F40 et F50
Porsche presque toutes
chez Lada leur courage.......


----------



## toph (26 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quoi... ils vont quand même pas mettre des 4 cylindres sur la Z4?
> 
> ...



tu as tout à fait raison mais ils vont le faire , je me demande ce que ça va donner ??


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu as tout à fait raison mais ils vont le faire , je me demande ce que ça va donner ??
> 
> ...



Je précise que je n'ai rien contre les 4 cylindres (quoique qu'un 6 de chez BMW c'est tellement mieux), mais c'est bien dommage de déprécier la Z4 à ce point...

J'espère que tes sources sont inexactes... mais justes tout de même pour la M...


----------



## toph (26 Juin 2003)

ben  dites moi sur quelle genre de route ça se passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pas dans quelle voiture c'est trop facile


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * ben  dites moi sur quelle genre de route ça se passe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On veut savoir surtout qui a pris la photo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On comprend mieux sur *cette page*.


----------



## toph (26 Juin 2003)

Faut pas tout dire


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juin 2003)

Ca parle vitesse sur FR3 pour le moment.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juin 2003)

Oups, maintenant ça parle "femme de joie"


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Oups, maintenant ça parle "femme de joie"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me disais aussi: «Il délire notre ami Popol.»


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quoi... ils vont quand même pas mettre des 4 cylindres sur la Z4?
> 
> ...



et alors??? ça me tue ce genre de réaction : mettez pas des 4 cylindres, la voiture sera moins élitiste...

dans les conditions actuelles de trafic, on se fait autant plaisir avec un 4cyl 150 cv qu'avec un 6 cylindre 192cv... et le 4 cyl polue moins, coute moins cher, et consomme moins...

merde à la fin, on vous oblige pas a acheter les version bas de gamme, mais laissez les gens qui ont pas les moyens de se payer les haut de gamme acheter les modèles d'accès!

une Z4 c'est un cabrio pour les ballades le WE, et pour le boulot la semaine... pas pour taper un 230 sur l'autoroute ou pour se faire un col de montagne pied au planché...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *chez jaguar, la GT40*



Heu, c'est une Ford la GT40...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et alors??? ça me tue ce genre de réaction : mettez pas des 4 cylindres, la voiture sera moins élitiste...
> 
> ...



On s'est mal compris... Je n'ai rien contre les 4 cylindres et les voitures ciblée entrée de gamme. Simplement pour ce qui est du Z4, c'est bien dommage, qu'ils y mettent un 4 cylindres, si les infos de Toph sont vérifiées. C'est une voiture ciblée plus haut de gamme (BMW l'a dit) et je ne comprendrais pas trop leur stratégie s'ils décidaient d'y mettre des 4 cylindres. Pour ma part je n'y crois pas trop en fait.

Sinon pour ce qui est de la pollution, les différences sont vraiment minimes, idem pour la consommation. Pour les prix, on peut discuter, même si les versions 4 cylindres du Z3 étaient moins bien équipée à la base que les version 6 cylindres. Après ajout des options, on a toujours un prix qui grimpe un peu plus avec les 4 cylindres et on se pose la question du modèle supérieur.

Sinon, un roadster c'est pour les balades le week-end, pour aller au boulot... mais c'est tellement plus agréable de rouler avec un 6 cylindres et d'entendre son ronronnement. Et c'est aussi sympa de se taper un col parfois (je l'ai d'ailleurs fait cet après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## toph (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heu, c'est une Ford la GT40...
> 
> ...



tout a fait , excusez , même si c'est impardonable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chez jaguar , rien


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> chez skoda, j'adore la superb
> *



Alors ça ça me dépasera toujours !



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> chez renault, la nouvelle mégane (et oui, j'ai changé d'avis! (voir premier post du sujet...)) *



Alors ça ça me dépasse aussi ! Que tu adores la Mégane après l'avoir autant détesté est extraordinaire et inespéré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## toph (26 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si les infos de Toph sont vérifiées. )  *



Si , si c'est vrai !!!!!

Info donnée par BMW à tout son réseau , qui peut être reprise par les revendeurs pour leur correspondance avec la clientèle 
(LE MAGAZINE Philippe EMOND ) Trimestriel gratuit distribué par les garages Emond Arlon-Libramont de juin 2003......


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors ça ça me dépasse aussi ! Que tu adores la Mégane après l'avoir autant détesté est extraordinaire et inespéré !
> 
> ...



Pour fêter ça je propose que l'on rebâptise ce thread, "parlons bagnoles" par exemple qui avait été lancé par quelqu'un où autre.
Le beurk est mort, le beurk est mort... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Au fait decu, va essayer chez Renault une mégane dci 120 cv et tu verras que tu changeras d'avis également sur les diesels français. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, autre bonne nouvelle, il y a des chances qu'il y ai un GP de Belgique en 2004 à Francorchamps.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si , si c'est vrai !!!!!
> 
> ...



Et c'est prévu pour quand? En fait ce que j'avais entendu à propos de la Z4 était un peu différent: BMW en lançant ce roadster sait pertinemment qu'il n'aura pas le succès de la Z3. Ils lanceraient donc, plus tard un autre roadster baptisé Z2, et ciblé entrée de gamme qui concurrencerait les MR2, MX5, Barchetta, etc.

Sinon, une autre info: BMW arrête la production de la Z8.


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je me demande si le G5 ne va pas faire comme les Renault de ces dernières années (Espace 3 et 4, Mégane 2, Laguna 2...):
Au moment ou le produit est présenté, son design ne fait pas l'unanimité. Puis, au fur et à mesure qu'on le voit, on s'y habitue et on commence à l'apprécier. Puis le produit devient un best seller, comme l'Espace 3, monospace le plus vendu en Europe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A méditer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS: moi, j'aime bien Renault, il font des voitures qui me plaisent... Y'a juste dans le haut de gamme que ça me chagrine un peu, quand on compare aux allemandes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors ça ça me dépasse aussi ! Que tu adores la Mégane après l'avoir autant détesté est extraordinaire et inespéré !
> 
> 
> ...



adore est un grand mot...
disons qu'elle rend mieux en vrai que sur les photos, et c'est vrai que qd on s'assied dedans, on est agréablement surpris... et puis l'originalité dans ce segment, j'aime bien...


pour la superb, je le répète : bien équipée, elle a tout d'une audi, pour bcp moins cher qu'une VW...


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour fêter ça je propose que l'on rebâptise ce thread, "parlons bagnoles" par exemple qui avait été lancé par quelqu'un où autre.
> Le beurk est mort, le beurk est mort...
> ...



non le beurk n'est pas mort!!!! la preuve?
beurk : 




beurk : 




beurk : 





et LE BEURK d'or : 





yen a encore des tas...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2003)

Pour ma part j'aime bien la Serie 7... je m'y suis habitué et elle a de la gueule je trouve.

J'ai un peu de peine avec la nouvelle Serie 5... mais ça viendra avec l'habitude je pense.


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Pour ma part j'aime bien la Serie 7... je m'y suis habitué et elle a de la gueule je trouve.
> 
> J'ai un peu de peine avec la nouvelle Serie 5... mais ça viendra avec l'habitude je pense.
> 
> ...



moi je préfère l'ancienne... je trouve la nouvelle 7 et la classe S trop tap a l'oeil... je préfère la classe intemporelle des audi ou jaguar...
et la nouvelle série 5 est réellement immonde, surtout l'arrière qui remonte comme ça... l'ancienne était tellement plus réussie...
mais bon, j'ai dit la même chose à la sortie de l'actuelle A6, et j'ai fini par m'y faire...


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si , si c'est vrai !!!!!
> 
> ...



je viens de le recevoir... je vais le lire pour voir si tu dis vrai...


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2003)

entre Decus qui fait le réac côté design, WebO et Toph qui se concurrence chez BMW et iMax et Gognol* chez Renault, vous êtes beaux tiens !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















*signez la pétition !!**

**même plusieurs fois s'il le faut !!


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * entre Decus qui fait le réac côté design *



si faut aimer le design "moderno-techno-choquant" pour être dans le vent, alors oui, je suis réactionnaire...
mais ya aussi moyen d'inover en beauté, pas besoin de choquer, je trouve...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Comment ?

Je vois pas trop...

Apple avec le design du G5 fait la même chose...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Comment ?
> 
> Je vois pas trop...
> 
> Apple avec le design du G5 fait la même chose...  *



Je dirais plutôt qu'il faut surprendre pour innover, et pas choquer.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2003)

Decus quand tu dis beurk pour le Sceninc, tu l'as vu "en vrai".
Bon je ne suis pas fan des monospaces mais celui-là est très sympa.






Tu vas me dire que le design du VW Touran est superbe peut-être... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Le Touran ce n'est pas beurk mais bien pire, fade, fade, fade.


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je dirais plutôt qu'il faut surprendre pour innover, et pas choquer.  *



Bah, je sais pas si t'étais là sur l' IRC quand on a eu les premières images... Mais tout le monde hurlait au scandale, disant qu'il était immonde...

C'est peut-être de l'inovation, mais ça choque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *(...) C'est peut-être de l'inovation, mais ça choque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais on est d'accord là-dessus: certains constructeurs préfèrent, volontoirement ou non, choquer plutôt que surprendre.

Le nouveau design est plus choquant et tape à l'il que surprenant.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Decus quand tu dis beurk pour le Sceninc, tu l'as vu "en vrai".
> Bon je ne suis pas fan des monospaces mais celui-là est très sympa.
> 
> 
> ...



parce qu'il y a un design au Touran ?? naaaaaaaaan, réveille-toi Paul, ils ont pompé sur un minibus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, je partage ton avis sur le scenic, en vrai c'est chou-mignon !! (ouais, on dit ça chez moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

j'vais aller ré-écouter Bénabar pour la peine !!


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> parce qu'il y a un design au Touran ?? naaaaaaaaan, réveille-toi Paul, ils ont pompé sur un minibus !!!
> 
> ...



Héhé. Bénabar, le fan des portes-gobelets...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Héhé. Bénabar, le fan des portes-gobelets...
> 
> ...



et un truc très pratique pour ranger les pièces de monnaie !!


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais on est d'accord là-dessus: certains constructeurs préfèrent, volontoirement ou non, choquer plutôt que surprendre.
> 
> Le nouveau design est plus choquant et tape à l'il que surprenant.   *



Moi je le trouve plutot surprenant que choquant. Tout est une affaire de connotation...
C'est bien d'avoir quelque chose un peu moins fade qu'on peut voir chez VW...


----------



## decoris (28 Juin 2003)

le scénic est laid, le touran est très laid...
n'empeche que le scénic me choque (donc je n'en achèterais pas), tandis que le touran ne m'inspire rien : il est fade, mais il ne choque pas...
donc ça ne me déragnerais pas d'en avoir un (pareil avec le zafira, le tino, ...)


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2003)

Il est spécial, d'accord, mais de là à dire qu'il est laid... Enfin, question de gout hein ! Vive la liberté d'expression, qu'on soit d'accord... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cependant, je pense qu'on va s'y faire et qu'on va s'y habituer...


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Juin 2003)

'

Le Scénic est quand même pas mal plus consensuel que la berline, moins radical...











Vu que tu as fini par trouver la berline sympa, ça va aller encore plus vite pour le Scénic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## decoris (28 Juin 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vu que tu as fini par trouver la berline sympa, ça va aller encore plus vite pour le Scénic.
> 
> 
> ...



peut-etre... mais j'ai déjà un apriori négatif sur les monospace, donc...
et puis ce que j'ai fini par aprécier sur la berline, c'est sont aspect dynamique, prêt à bondir... 
mais bon;...


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2003)

alors, une mini diesel, qui hurle au scandale???


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * alors, une mini diesel, qui hurle au scandale???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça pue par ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tellement plus chouette une Cooper (S).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça pue par ici...
> 
> ...


 
C'est une solution de facilité quand on manque d'idées originales


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est une solution de facilité quand on manque d'idées originales
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà dit ce que je pensais du Diesel... 

La Mini est vraiment une voiture coup de cur, la version diesel la dessert complètement.


----------



## sylko (30 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Decus quand tu dis beurk pour le Sceninc, tu l'as vu "en vrai".
> Bon je ne suis pas fan des monospaces mais celui-là est très sympa.
> 
> 
> ...



Et le c-max de Ford!

Z'en pensez quoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'hésite entre les trois...


----------



## iMax (30 Juin 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et le c-max de Ford!
> 
> ...



Plus réussi que le Touran


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et le c-max de Ford!
> 
> ...



Il est pas mal, beaucoup mieux que le Tourang niveau look.
Personnellement je préfère le Renault mais bon si tu ne fais pas attention au look, le Tourang est très bien réalisé.
Le C-Max, il faut attendre les essais dynamiques pour juger.
Comme souvent actuellement, les trois véhicules sont de qualité.
Le choix doit se faire en fonction de tes goûts, affinité avec une marque, l'accueil du concessionnaire etc, etc,..


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et le c-max de Ford!
> 
> ...



c'est celui que je préfère! ligne dynamique et harmonieuse, plus que probablement un bon comportement routier (comme la focus!), et des bon diesels!!

reste à voir l'intérieur, car niveau habitabilité et qualité le touran est loin devant...


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2003)

Ben quoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok je sors


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * l'accueil du concessionnaire etc, etc,..   *



et la remise qui va avec !!


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mon velo pas plus vite


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mon velo pas plus vite
> 
> ...



T'es chargé comme Armstrong quand tu le montes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour Sylko, entre les trois je choisi la Touran.


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mon velo pas plus vite
> 
> ...







Je ne pense pas


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et la remise qui va avec !!
> 
> ...



11% chez notre concessionnaire audi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ok, c'est un cousin...


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juillet 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et le c-max de Ford!
> 
> ...



J'en pense que c'est le "concept-car" votre photo...

Voici le vrai :














'+


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en pense que c'est le "concept-car" votre photo...
> 
> Voici le vrai : *



merde, le proto était mieux...

pas grave, le le trouve toujours mieux que le scénic et le touran extérieurement...

mais de toute façon j'aime pas les monospace!!!!


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * mais de toute façon j'aime pas les monospace!!!!  *



et bien arrête d'en parler et va faire une manille !!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, voici la *207 CC*... Prévue pas avant longtemps... Fin 2006 disent-ils...


----------



## iMax (2 Juillet 2003)

Bof.. 

Je suis sur qu'elle s'affinera et se bonifiera dans les années à venir, mais je dois avouer, que pour le moment, je la trouve très bof...

J'adore la 206CC, mais celle là moins...


Sinon, je suis content, j'ai appris que mon père allait peut-être entrer en matière pour éventuellement acheter ça (pour remplacer notre clio...) : 




Ça serait bien sympa pour apprendre à conduire ça


----------



## decoris (2 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * pour remplacer notre clio... *



il a gagné au loto????? c'est quand même 4x le prix... et ya que deux places!


----------



## decoris (2 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et bien arrête d'en parler et va faire une manille !!
> 
> ...




NAN!!! je le dis et le répète : les monospaces, 

 *BEURK!*


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il a gagné au loto????? c'est quand même 4x le prix... et ya que deux places!  *



Je suppose que la Clio est la deuxième voiture et que iMax père a bien bossé et a envie de se faire plaisir.
C'est peut-être même pour ses 50 ans.
iMax va nous raconter.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Sinon, je suis content, j'ai appris que mon père allait peut-être entrer en matière pour éventuellement acheter ça (pour remplacer notre clio...) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal... Il faut qu'il prenne la 3.0 sans hésiter. Par contre je sais pas si c'est l'idéal pour apprendre à conduire.


----------



## decoris (2 Juillet 2003)

je pars dans 5h, direction la toscane, avec ça : 





(volvo V70 2.5T AWD 210cv)

je vous dirai comment ça roule à mon retour... 

AAAAAAA +++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * je pars dans 5h, direction la toscane, avec ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais pas si on peut parler de voiture de rêve pour Volvo, mais en tous les cas, ils ont grandement amélioré leur image depuis quelques années. J'aime encore assez ce qu'ils font.


----------



## iMax (3 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il a gagné au loto????? c'est quand même 4x le prix... et ya que deux places!  *



Héhé... bah, en fait il s'est dit qu'il y avait souvent qu'une seule personne qui utilisait la Clio et que pour les trajets en famille, y'a toujours notre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, Foguenne avait en partie raison, il a envie de se faire plaisir, mais c'est pas pour ses 50 ans (il doit attendre quelques années pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Par contre ça pourrait ne pas être top de sortir le soir en Espace... ("NON, TU PRENDRA PAS LA BM LE SOIR !")

Sinon, je dois me garder de toute joie, rien n'est fait... Pour le moment, ça se limite à 1-2 catalogues qui trainent dans le salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WebO: J'aimerais bien qu'il prenne la 3.0 (faut pas faire les choses à moitié, même si la 2.5 n'a pas grand chose à envier à la 3.0 coté mécanique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...Par contre ça pourrait ne pas être top de sortir le soir en Espace... ("NON, TU PRENDRA PAS LA BM LE SOIR !")
> 
> *



Tu rigoles?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un Espace pour sortir c'est le pied, tu vas chercher tes copains et copines, si tu as besoin de t'éloigner avec une copine, tu as la place qu'il te faut.
L'amour en Z4 ça craint... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 quoi que sur son long capot encore chaud... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Comme je l'ai déjà dit, ma première voiture était une twingo qui était idéale pour va vie dissolue de l'époque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors j'imagine dans un Espace.


----------



## iMax (3 Juillet 2003)

Si on voit les choses sous cet angle...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu rigoles?
> 
> ...



L'idéal pour Foguenne: un Espace... avec une iSight dedans.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Si on voit les choses sous cet angle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A ton âge, je ne le voyais QUE sous cet angle.
Maintenant je suis calmé..hum..hum.


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juillet 2003)

Sympa l'arrière façon Porsche !

'+


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2003)

Magnifique j'adore! Ça en jette... Non, vraiment, je m'attendais pas à être aussi enthousiaste.


----------



## iMax (11 Juillet 2003)

Vue de derrière, je la trouve réussie.. Par contre, de devant, c'est pas tout à fait ça...

Ces feux avant font très "mauvaise-production-japonaise-de-la-fin-des-années-90"


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

de toute façon, y a tellement de nouvelles bagnes qu'on trouve moches au départ, puis on s'y fait etc...
Moi je préfère les vieilles MG...
Suortout les GT...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2003)

Superbe ce nouveau coupé BMW, c'est bizarre, je n'aime pas le coffre de la 7 mais le même style sur la 6 me plait bien.
"En vrai", elle doit-être terrible.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> * de toute façon, y a tellement de nouvelles bagnes qu'on trouve moches au départ, puis on s'y fait etc...
> Moi je préfère les vieilles MG...
> Suortout les GT...
> 
> ...



Ellles sont sympas les vieilles MG.




D'autres photos de vieilles caisses   sur mon site ici.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2003)

C'est cet angle que je préfère.





Une amie qui a une 330 cabrio dit depuis déjà un moment qu'elle changera pour un coupé 6.
J'espère bien. Test sur Macgé


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ellles sont sympas les vieilles MG.
> 
> ...


Merci Foguenne, je vais voir de site...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Une amie qui a une 330 cabrio dit depuis déjà un moment qu'elle changera pour un coupé 6.
> J'espère bien. Test sur Macgé
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais... mais bon, niveau prix y aura une sacrée différence entre un cabrio 330 (moteur 3 litres, 231 chevaux) et un Coupé Serie 6 (moteur 4,4 litres, 333 chevaux). De plus le 4,4 sera en quelque sorte l'entrée de gamme du Coupé Serie 6, qui verra un V12 et la M6 pour le haut de gamme. Enfin si ta copine a les moyens...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais... mais bon, niveau prix y aura une sacrée différence entre un cabrio 330 (moteur 3 litres, 231 chevaux) et un Coupé Serie 6 (moteur 4,4 litres, 333 chevaux). De plus le 4,4 sera en quelque sorte l'entrée de gamme du Coupé Serie 6, qui verra un V12 et la M6 pour le haut de gamme. Enfin si ta copine a les moyens...
> 
> ...



Le patron de son garage lui a dit qu'il y aurait un 6 cylindre dedans .
Il lui a même parlé d'un prix de base de +- 44000 euro.
On verra, je suppose que quand les ventes déclineront, BMW élargira la game vers le "bas".


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le patron de son garage lui a dit qu'il y aurait un 6 cylindre dedans .
> Il lui a même parlé d'un prix de base de +- 44000 euro.
> On verra, je suppose que quand les ventes déclineront, BMW élargira la game vers le "bas".   *




Possible. Comme l'a fait Mercedes avec la SL en sortant la SL 500 uniquement lors du lancement. Et en élargissant la gamme ensuite vers le haut et le bas.


----------



## decoris (14 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Possible. Comme l'a fait Mercedes avec la SL en sortant la SL 500 uniquement lors du lancement. Et en élargissant la gamme ensuite vers le haut et le bas.  *



tu ne cries pas au scandale???


----------



## decoris (14 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Superbe ce nouveau coupé BMW, c'est bizarre, je n'aime pas le coffre de la 7 mais le même style sur la 6 me plait bien.
> "En vrai", elle doit-être terrible.
> 
> 
> ...



je la trouve pas mal du tout en effet... ce style convient bien mieux aux lignes élancées d'un coupé qu'a une berline comme les série 5 et 7.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu ne cries pas au scandale???
> 
> ...



Heu... une SL320 même si c'est l'entrée de gamme des SL, reste du haut de gamme et pas accessible à n'importe qui...


----------



## decoris (14 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je sais pas si on peut parler de voiture de rêve pour Volvo, mais en tous les cas, ils ont grandement amélioré leur image depuis quelques années. J'aime encore assez ce qu'ils font.
> 
> ...




mon petit bilan des kilomètres parcourus à son volant : 

super silencieuse, sauf le moteur un peu trop présent à mon gout en pleine charge.
commande très douces, embrayage, freins, directions, vraiment bien.
confort royal (c'était une full (mais alors vraiment vraiment full) option), siege excellent (jamais vu des sièges aussi confortables (même dans une classe S)), bref très bien.
le moteur manque un peu de punch quand le voiture est chargée de 5 personnes, leurs bagages, et le box sur le toi (normal quand même), mais il est très souple : reprend à 2000 tours vigougeusement, même dans les cols...
conso raisonnable : 9,5l de moyenne sur 2500 km, dont 600 de cols et 1500 d'autoroute, tout le temps chargée à fond.

bref bilan très positif!


----------



## decoris (14 Juillet 2003)

ah oui au fait, mes vacances, c'était LE PIED!!!!! génial, franchement!!!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * ah oui au fait, mes vacances, c'était LE PIED!!!!! génial, franchement!!!  *



Crée un nouveau sujet et montre-nous les photos.


----------



## decoris (15 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Crée un nouveau sujet et montre-nous les photos.
> 
> ...



ça aurait été avec plaisir, mais il y a deux ptits prob : 
pas pris de photo numérique (argentique), qui sont pas encore développées
et z'ai pas d'espace web pour les stocker...

ça sera pour la prochaine fois!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2003)

Le Coupé Serie 6 présenté plus est bien réel... La *page officielle*.

*D'autres photos.*


----------



## decoris (15 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *D'autres photos.*



je l'aime vraiment bien... espérons que les prix ne seront pas exagérés...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je l'aime vraiment bien... espérons que les prix ne seront pas exagérés...  *



Faut pas trop rêver à mon avis... C'est BMW avec une liste d'option à n'en plus finir...


----------



## decoris (16 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut pas trop rêver à mon avis... C'est BMW avec une liste d'option à n'en plus finir...
> 
> ...



j'espère simplement qu'ils seront plus proches du CLK que du CL...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'espère simplement qu'ils seront plus proches du CLK que du CL...  *



Bonne remarque... On verra où il se situe si BMW lui met un 6 cylindres dedans ou si lui laisse l'exclusivité des V8 et V12...


----------



## decoris (16 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonne remarque... On verra où il se situe si BMW lui met un 6 cylindres dedans ou si lui laisse l'exclusivité des V8 et V12...  *



pour le 6 cylindres, ça me parait une certitude : même mercedes en met un dans sa SL...  dans les conditions actuelles de traffic, le 3l est suffisant...

enfin, on verra, présentation officielle en septembre!!


et que pensez-vous du fait que jaguar vient de sortir une X-Type avec le diesel de la mondeo???
je ne suis pas contre le diesel (je crois que vous vous en êtes rendu compte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais de là à mettre tel quel, sans modifications, le moteur de la mondeo dans une jaguar.... (2l 130cv)
ils auraient au moins pu augmenter un peu la puissance...

mais bon, c'est vrai qu'elle est proposée à un tarif acceptable (26000 euros)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * pour le 6 cylindres, ça me parait une certitude : même mercedes en met un dans sa SL...  dans les conditions actuelles de traffic, le 3l est suffisant. (...)
> 
> et que pensez-vous du fait que jaguar vient de sortir une X-Type avec le diesel de la mondeo??? (...) *



Je crois que tu parlais plus haut du CL et pas de la SL... La SL vise le haut de gamme, tout en se rendant plus accessible (façon de parler) avec le 6 cylindres... Tandis que le CL est exclusivement haut de gamme avec ses moteurs 5 et 6 litres (CL 500, 600 et 55 AMG).

Pour la Jaguar diesel... non merci... mais contrairement à toi, je suis assez content que ce diesel reste peu puissant. Jaguar veut laisser le haut du pavé aux modèles plus sportifs avec des moteurs à essence. Le diesel consomme moins et est fait pour les personnes roulants beaucoup... pas vraiment pour les perfs... Quel anachronisme d'associer les mots diesels et sportifs...


----------



## decoris (16 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois que tu parlais plus haut du CL et pas de la SL... La SL vise le haut de gamme, tout en se rendant plus accessible (façon de parler) avec le 6 cylindres... Tandis que le CL est exclusivement haut de gamme avec ses moteurs 5 et 6 litres (CL 500, 600 et 55 AMG).
> 
> Pour la Jaguar diesel... non merci... mais contrairement à toi, je suis assez content que ce diesel reste peu puissant. Jaguar veut laisser le haut du pavé aux modèles plus sportifs avec des moteurs à essence. Le diesel consomme moins et est fait pour les personnes roulants beaucoup... pas vraiment pour les perfs... Quel anachronisme d'associer les mots diesels et sportifs...  *



accessible la SL??? elle vise le même haut de gamme que le CL... elle ne vise en rien "plus bas"... 
le coupé Z3 n'avait aps de 4 cylindres, si je me souviens bien...

et tu commences un peu a m'énerver avec le diesel! pourquoi est ce qu'on ne pourrait pas avoir un diesel puissant??? 
avec, par exemple, une 530d, tu roules aussi vite qu'avec une 530i, mais tu t'arrêtes bien moins souvent... par contre avec un petit moteur il faut tout le temps le pousser, ce qui n'est pas agréable...
rien de tel qu'un bon gros diesel...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> accessible la SL??? elle vise le même haut de gamme que le CL... elle ne vise en rien "plus bas"...
> le coupé Z3 n'avait aps de 4 cylindres, si je me souviens bien...
> ...



Lis bien ma phrase à propos de la SL, j'ai dit les «6 cylindres accessibles... façon de parler»...

Je n'aime pas le diesel... C'est tout... Je donne mon opinion...


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je n'aime pas le diesel... C'est tout... Je donne mon opinion...  *



les quels as-tu déjà conduit, et dans quelle voiture?
que leur repproches-tu exactement, à ceux que tu as essayé bien sur?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> les quels as-tu déjà conduit, et dans quelle voiture?
> que leur repproches-tu exactement, à ceux que tu as essayé bien sur?  *



Ça pue... Ça pollue plus que l'essence... eh oui... Ça a un bruit de camion, un peu gênant sur une voiture dite «sportive»... Sinon, je ne suis pas contre pour quelqu'un qui roule énormément et qui ne recherche pas le plaisir de conduire à tout prix... 
L'avenir se situe plutôt vers les voitures à hydrogène.


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça pue... Ça pollue plus que l'essence... eh oui... Ça a un bruit de camion, un peu gênant sur une voiture dite «sportive»... Sinon, je ne suis pas contre pour quelqu'un qui roule énormément et qui ne recherche pas le plaisir de conduire à tout prix...
> L'avenir se situe plutôt vers les voitures à hydrogène.  *



ça pue : les vieux, a froid... argument un peu foireux...
ça pollue plus que l'essence : totalement faux!!! beaucoup moins, même... suffit de regarder les rejets de CO2 et de O3 d'un  moteur diesel... le seul problème est la suie qui en sort, problème reglé avec le filtre a particule ou la recombustion des gaz d'échapement... un moteur diesel à un bien meilleur rendement qu'un moteur essence...
ça a un bruit de camion : de nouveau, uniquement à froid! et a l'extérieur... a l'intérieur, on entend rien... le seul point sur lequel je susi d'accord c'est les légères vibrations qui remontent dans le volant au démarrage...
et on peut avoir du plaisir de conduite avec un moteur diesel... 

concernant ton avenir au moteur hydrogène, t'as jamais du en entendre un! ça fait un boucan monstueux, ça consomme environ 35 à 40 litres aux cents, et la puissance est divisée par 3 par rapport à un moteur à essence...
avenir, tu parles!! pas avant 15 ou 20 ans!
d'ici là, le moteur diesel aura largement surpassé le moteur essence dans toutes les gammes...
ou alors la pile à combustible, mais là t'as plus de moteur thermique, c'est très déroutant et pas du tout agréable à conduire...


----------



## bibi78 (17 Juillet 2003)

Et le plaisir dans tout cela ?
Pour moi, il commence au-delà de 4000
Si tu connaissais le chant dun 6 ou 8 cylindre lorsque tu tapproche de la zone rouge, tu ne nous bassinerais pas avec tes diesels.
Pour moi le diesel, cest un peu comme Windows, cest soi-disant économique, et en plus tu ne prends pas de plaisir !


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> * Et le plaisir dans tout cela ?
> Pour moi, il commence au-delà de 4000
> Si tu connaissais le chant dun 6 ou 8 cylindre lorsque tu tapproche de la zone rouge, tu ne nous bassinerais pas avec tes diesels.
> Pour moi le diesel, cest un peu comme Windows, cest soi-disant économique, et en plus tu ne prends pas de plaisir !
> ...



c'est pour mieux entendre ton moteur les ouïes du capot de ta série 7 ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais gaffe  aux twingos bleus !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_mp : ton nokia m'aime tjs autant, appelle moi vraiment plutot bibi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> * Et le plaisir dans tout cela ?
> Pour moi, il commence au-delà de 4000
> Si tu connaissais le chant dun 6 ou 8 cylindre lorsque tu tapproche de la zone rouge, tu ne nous bassinerais pas avec tes diesels.
> Pour moi le diesel, cest un peu comme Windows, cest soi-disant économique, et en plus tu ne prends pas de plaisir !
> ...



pour moi le plaisir c'est dépasser en un éclair, avoir une voiture agile et silencieuse, et qui "a du coffre"...

pour faire le malin avec la zone rouge, là j'ai ma moto, et crois moi, les sensations sont bien plus fortent qu'avec ton 8 cylindre...


----------



## bibi78 (17 Juillet 2003)

Salut vénérable sage 

Désole mais elle est toute belle et avec une peinture intégrale bm monsieur ! 
Une révision denfer ; je la récupère lundi après plus de trois semaines de travail, je vais faire rugir les 286 cv.

Par contre cest vrais, jai explosé le P800 et donc jai ressorti le 8310, ou tu est en 1er position


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> * Salut vénérable sage
> 
> Désole mais elle est toute belle et avec une peinture intégrale bm monsieur !  Une révision denfer ; je la récupère lundi après plus de trois semaines de travail, je vais faire rugir les 286 cv. *



héhé... t'as du bol, j'ai plus la touinego !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre cest vrais, jai explosé le P800 et donc jai ressorti le 8310, ou tu est en 1er position
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hihi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




appelle demain si t'as du temps !


----------



## bibi78 (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour moi le plaisir c'est dépasser en un éclair, avoir une voiture agile et silencieuse, et qui "a du coffre"...
> 
> pour faire le malin avec la zone rouge, là j'ai ma moto, et crois moi, les sensations sont bien plus fortent qu'avec ton 8 cylindre...  *



C'est une moto diesel ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est une moto diesel ?
> 
> ...



Héhé, 
Que ce soit en voiture où en moto, les envolées dans les tours participent beaucoup au plaisir.
Moi je considère ma moto comme une diesel (mono cylindre 650) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Une des voitures les plus amusantes que j'ai pu essayer, c'est la Honda Civic type R. Elle monte, elle monte dans les tours, impressionant.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...pour faire le malin avec la zone rouge, là j'ai ma moto, et crois moi, les sensations sont bien plus fortent qu'avec ton 8 cylindre...  *



J'ai mis quelques photos de balades en moto  ici


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai mis quelques photos de balades en moto  ici
> 
> ...



OoooOOOooooOOOooooH la Semois* !! ça fait bien 13 ans que je ne l'avais vu même en photo !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est si belle à descendre en canöe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (les Chimay sont tjs aussi peu chères à Bouillon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Semoise en France... allez comprendre...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça pollue plus que l'essence : totalement faux!!! beaucoup moins, même... suffit de regarder les rejets de CO2 et de O3 d'un  moteur diesel... le seul problème est la suie qui en sort, problème reglé avec le filtre a particule ou la recombustion des gaz d'échapement... *



Corrige moi si je me trompe mais pour le moment, seul PSA (Peugeot Citroen) et le nouveau diesel 6 cyl. de Peugeot-Ford en sont pourvu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( et oui des diesels français que tu dénigres tellement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> elle est si belle à descendre en canöe !
> 
> ...



Oui, comme dans toute la Belgique.


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, comme dans toute la Belgique.
> 
> ...



ah oui, faut que je revienne si j'ai bien compris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vas être jaloux mais Blob me fait aussi des avances... quel pingouin ce type !!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah oui, faut que je revienne si j'ai bien compris !
> 
> ...



Oui, faudra que vous passiez goûter les deux nouvelles bières de mon ami brasseur, ( la " Youp", une blonde et la "Brice", une brune) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ramènerais peut-être à l'AE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dégustation de bière sur le stand Macgé.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

Vous n'avez rien remarqué ?
Et oui, un 2l D sur un coupé série 3.
Décu, tu bosses chez BMW ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

De 0 à 300 en 30 secondes...(oui, oui, 300 km/h) 
c'est un minimum de nos jours pour dépasser en toute sécurité.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

Si ça ne vous suffit pas, voici la nouvelle Bugatti Veyron. Comme le prototype 16/4, elle utilise l'incroyable moteur W16 (un double V8) doté de 4 turbocompresseurs. Celui-ci développe 1001 ch à 6000 tr/min et 1250 Nm de 2200 à 5500 tr/min qui sont transmis par une transmission intégrale permanente


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

Si votre bourse est moins fournie, vous pouvez toujours vous rabattre sur la nouvelle GT3 RS






Evidement, c'est un peu juste mais bon, faut faire avec ce qu'on a ...


----------



## minime (17 Juillet 2003)

Et si vous craignez de trouver le modèle réduit au 1/43e un peu chiche une fois posé sur l'étagère, passez direct au 1/24e. Une voiture à cette échelle, ça fait tout de suite plus sérieux.


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Corrige moi si je me trompe mais pour le moment, seul PSA (Peugeot Citroen) et le nouveau diesel 6 cyl. de Peugeot-Ford en sont pourvu.
> 
> ...



également audi pour son 8 cylindre, je pense...

mais si tu relis mon post, ça n'est pas la seule solution pour supprimer les fumées noires : les moteurs VW et mercedes récents n'en produisent plus non plus, sans FAP... je suppose que les moteur BM non plus, mais ça j'en sais rien... et puis il doit encore en avoir d'autre!
je dénigre les moteur français parcequ'ils n'ont jamais rien d'original... par contre pour le filtre à particule, la je l'admet, peugeot à fait du bon boulot...


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *  Si ça ne vous suffit pas, voici la nouvelle Bugatti Veyron. Comme le prototype 16/4, elle utilise l'incroyable moteur W16 (un double V8) doté de 4 turbocompresseurs. Celui-ci développe 1001 ch à 6000 tr/min et 1250 Nm de 2200 à 5500 tr/min qui sont transmis par une transmission intégrale permanente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi, il n'y a rien a faire, la bugatti que je préfère est la EB110 : 
V12 3,5L, 4 turbos, 60 soupapes, 560 ou 611cv (version s), 4x4. La verion s a été la premier voiture de série à passer sous la barre des 20sec aux 1000m da. 








et encore une petite vue, bien impressionnante : 
 [image]ftp://ftp.team.net/ktud/pictures/Bugatti/eb110s-b.jpg[/image] 

je devais aller visiter l'usine à campogalliano (modene) 1 mois après la mise en faillite de la marque (ma visite était réservée depuis près d'un an, j'avais droit à un tour de piste (avec un pilote, pas moi au volant!)), bref, ça a été la plus grosse déception automobilistique de ma vie, cette faillite...

c'était vraiment une voiture de rêve..


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, faudra que vous passiez goûter les deux nouvelles bières de mon ami brasseur, ( la " Youp", une blonde et la "Brice", une brune)
> 
> ...



héhé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, j'vous l'avoue... après tant d'heures passées sur paris... *en ville, allez à pied, ça craint la voiture !!*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> héhé...
> 
> ...



Tant qu'il y a de la cuvée "Solen" à la pompe, à pied j'irais


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tant qu'il y a de la cuvée "Solen" à la pompe, à pied j'irais
> 
> ...



oui et finalement, ils sont biens ces bus qui mènent de Rue de Seine au Boulevard Henri IV !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui et finalement, ils sont biens ces bus qui mènent de Rue de Seine au Boulevard Henri IV !
> 
> ...



Le tout étant d'être avec le bon guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une sorte de direction assistée high tech en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faudrait que j'aille dépoussiérer la voiture au garage !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2003)

Pour reparler du Coupé Serie 6, la *Revue automobile* d'aujourd'hui y consacre un article... Rien de bien nouveau, si ce n'est qu'il sera présenté à Francfort en même temps que le X3 et qu'il sera disponible dès la fin de l'année. Une version cabrio serait aussi à l'ordre du jour. 

Et enfin un gros beurk pour ça:


----------



## iMax (17 Juillet 2003)

> *Et enfin un gros beurk pour ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet, beurk...
Mais, c'est quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * En effet, beurk...
> Mais, c'est quoi ?
> 
> 
> ...



Une Hyundai, la XG...

Une pâle copie de l'ancienne Mercedes Classe E...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Et si vous craignez de trouver le modèle réduit au 1/43e un peu chiche une fois posé sur l'étagère, passez direct au 1/24e. Une voiture à cette échelle, ça fait tout de suite plus sérieux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va falloir que je bosse plus pour passer au 1/24e.
Aquérir la voiture n'est pas tout, encore faut-il avoir le garage, pardon l'étagère qui va avec.


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une Hyundai, la XG...
> 
> Une pâle copie de l'ancienne Mercedes Classe E...  *



De toute façon c'est déjà tellement laid une classe E...

'+


----------



## iMax (18 Juillet 2003)

05:00 sur mon Mac, je vais me coucher, je reviens de chez une copine ou il y avait une petite fête... 

Y'a pas beaucoups de bagnoles sur les routes à cette heure ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je suis mort, je vais me coucher...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * 05:00 sur mon Mac, je vais me coucher, je reviens de chez une copine ou il y avait une petite fête...
> 
> Y'a pas beaucoups de bagnoles sur les routes à cette heure ci
> 
> ...



Non, mais desfois il y en a et çà finit comme çà.. D2solé je ne pouvais pas résister hier en voyant çà.


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, mais desfois il y en a et çà finit comme çà.. D2solé je ne pouvais pas résister hier en voyant çà.  *



Ford Escort ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'arrive pas bien à reconnaitre !!


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, mais desfois il y en a et çà finit comme çà.. D2solé je ne pouvais pas résister hier en voyant çà.  *








visiblement coupée en deux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aurais pas aimé être dedans...


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> De toute façon c'est déjà tellement laid une classe E...
> 
> '+   *



c'est quand même bien plus beau ça : 





que ça : 






ou, bien pire encore, ça :


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est quand même bien plus beau ça :
> 
> ...



La Hyundai montrée plus haut est une pâle copie de l'ancienne Classe E, pas la nouvelle... D'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle Classe E... Et je commence également à bien aimer la nouvelle Serie 5...


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La Hyundai montrée plus haut est une pâle copie de l'ancienne Classe E, pas la nouvelle... D'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle Classe E... Et je commence également à bien aimer la nouvelle Serie 5...
> 
> ...



je répondait au gognol, qui préfère les lignes pures et élégantes de la velsatis a la diproportionnée classe E...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je répondait au gognol, qui préfère les lignes pures et élégantes de la velsatis a la diproportionnée classe E...  *



Tu voulais plutôt dire: «Les lignes pures et élégantes de la Classe E, à celles, disgracieuses et disproportionnées de la VelSatis.» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non?


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu voulais plutôt dire: «Les lignes pures et élégantes de la Classe E, à celles, disgracieuses et disproportionnées de la VelSatis.»
> 
> ...



j'étais ironique...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'étais ironique...
> 
> ...



Y avait pas de smileys qui le faisait penser...


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y avait pas de smileys qui le faisait penser...
> 
> ...



pas grave, tout le monde peut se prendre un petit bide de temps en temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens, pour (encore) essayer de te faire changer d'avis par rapport au diesel : lis l'essai de l'A8  ICI !

la première qualité de la voiture est la sonorité du moteur, plus agréable que celle du 4,2 essence (que j'ai déjà entendu dans une A6, assez impressionnant...)

alors?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pas grave, tout le monde peut se prendre un petit bide de temps en temps...
> 
> ...



Les smileys sont fait pour exprimer une expression... Si tu veux faire passer un message et que tu ne les utilises pas, ou à mauvais escient, ton message n'aura pas la signification voulue...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans la vie de tous les jours, pas besoin, on a l'expression sur les visages pour se faire comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Je veux pas lire ton test sur l'A8, j'ai déjà dit ce que je pensais du diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre j'aimerais bien voir un test de l'A8 munie du W12...


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les smileys sont fait pour exprimer une expression... Si tu veux faire passer un message et que tu ne les utilises pas, ou à mauvais escient, ton message n'aura pas la signification voulue...
> 
> ...



ma parole, mais tu me semble vexé!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu veux que je mette des smiley à toute mes lignes, pour être bien sur que tous le monde comprenne bien tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je préfère rester assez neutre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sur ce, t'en fais pas, c'est pas la fin du monde...


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je veux pas lire ton test sur l'A8, j'ai déjà dit ce que je pensais du diesel...
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une preuve irréfutable que tu es borné... là tu perds vraiment toute crédibilité dans tes propos, si tu refuse de lire un malheureux petit article sur la crème du diesel...

et puis l'A8 n'a pas encore le W12...





 ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *(...) je préfère rester assez neutre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au risque que tes propos soient mal interprétés.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon je vais aller voir cet article sur ce fabuleux diesel...

Ouh là... ça fume déjà...


----------



## decoris (19 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Au risque que tes propos soient mal interprétés..
> 
> ...



alors??? t'es parti t'en acheter une, que tu ne reviens plus...


----------



## decoris (19 Juillet 2003)

concernant la série 6, BMW annonce ainsi des prix équivalents à ceux de la Série 7, soit au moins 75.000 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus CL que CLK, donc...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * concernant la série 6, BMW annonce ainsi des prix équivalents à ceux de la Série 7, soit au moins 75.000 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le CL est bien au-delà de 75000 euros, non?


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

oui, il démarre à 104 000 euros (en 500)
mais le CLK 500 n'est qu' (tout est relatif) a 60 000 et c'est la version haut de gamme (hors AMG)

donc à mon avis on va avoir la série 6 entre 78000 (645i) et 150 000 (M6)...
et si, par le plus grand bonheur, ils y mettent un 6Cyl, ça sera aux alentours des 66000 euros, contre 47 000 pour le CLk 320)...

donc en fait il se situe vraiment entre les deux... (par ses dimensions aussi : 482cm, soit plus que la série 5)


et sinon cette A8, tu en prends livraison quand???


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *(...) et sinon cette A8, tu en prends livraison quand???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai finalement opté pour une RS6...


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai finalement opté pour une RS6...  *



vrai qu'elle est pas mal cette ptite RS6... mais le modèle se fait vieux!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vrai qu'elle est pas mal cette ptite RS6... mais le modèle se fait vieux!  *



Ah bon... je sais pas ce qu'il te faut... elle est sortie l'année dernière...


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

ouais, mais l'A6 se fait veille... 98 je pense... remplacée dans moins d'un an...

mais bon, si on me l'offre, je vais pas me plaindre... (quoique assurances+conso+taxes, on arrive à facilement plus de 10 000 euros par an...)


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Juillet 2003)

'

Juste pour signaler que j'avais bien compris l'ironie de Decus, sans smiley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour revenir à la Vel Satis, arrêtez de m'embêter euh d'abord. Et puis pour la Classe E je parlais de l'ancien modèle, vraiment balourd. Le nouveau est mieux, mais toujours hyper classique.

'+


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Et puis pour la Classe E je parlais de l'ancien modèle, vraiment balourd. Le nouveau est mieux, mais toujours hyper classique.
> 
> '+    *



C'est ce que recherche la clientèle Mercedes: luxe, classe et discrétion. Et justement, à propos de la VelSatis, on aime ou pas, mais quelle est la clientèle ciblée? Trop cher pour Monsieur-tout-le-monde... et trop voyant et tape à l'il pour la clientèle Mercedes, Audi, BMW.


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2003)

rien de tel qu'une Ficelle-Mobile !!


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * rien de tel qu'une Ficelle-Mobile !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça, c'est la classe !


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

question importante : 

quelle voiture choisiriez-vous avec 30 000 euros (4 place minimum!)???


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * question importante :
> 
> quelle voiture choisiriez-vous avec 30 000 euros (4 place minimum!)???
> 
> *



Difficile, une 320i, c'est combien? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou alors je regarderais vers les japonaises.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * question importante :
> 
> quelle voiture choisiriez-vous avec 30 000 euros (4 place minimum!)???
> 
> *


Si c'est pour moi:

1.Clio 2l 16v + G5 (2 Ghz x2) + Display 20' + Canon XM-2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










2.Mini Cooper S (full option)

3.Honda Civic type R



Si je voulais faire plaisir à ma chérie:

1.Une nouvelle Mégane break et les vacances qui vont avec.(elle m'a déjà annoncé que ce serait sa future voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sa clio n'a qu'un an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

2.Une Audi A4

3. Une Audi A3 



Si je devais conseiller mon père:

1. Laguna break 2,2 Dci privilège (28500 euro)

mais comme il est plus Citroën et VW (non,non, ce n'est pas contradictoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) il prendrait certainement une C5 break 2,2 HDI (29450 euro ) où une Passat break 1,9 tdi.


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

je trouve domage que les A4 et passat n'ait pas encore droit au nouveau 2l TDI...
sinon il y a aussi : 
volvo S60 D5, V70 2,4D, etc...

je connais que les diesel, heureusement que webo est là pour les essences...

et la 320i coute 32 000 euros en version de base...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2003)

Sinon, pour 30000 euros... ouais une Mini, pourquoi pas... une VW Golf, une A3... une Honda Civic... le choix est assez large.


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2003)

rien, c'etait juste pour changer le titre de ce thread !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2003)

Voici des *icônes* de circonstance...

C'est vrai que c'est mieux Vroum-vroum... mais alors on parle plus de Diesel... sinon ça revient Beurk!


----------



## decoris (24 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vrai que c'est mieux Vroum-vroum... mais alors on parle plus de Diesel... sinon ça revient Beurk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, rien...


----------



## decoris (24 Juillet 2003)

sinon, moi, pour 30 000 euros je prendrais la nouvelle alfa 156 sportwagon avec le 2,4 de 175cv...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Juillet 2003)

'

Alors avec 30 00 euros je ferais comme Foguenne, je prendrais la Clio RS 2.0 et je garderais les sous qui restent pour autre chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon à 30 000 pile ou à peu près une Avantime (à ce prix la version Dynamique 2.0 turbo), évidemment, s'il était encore possible d'en trouver une neuve. Et sinon toujours chez Renault une Laguna Estate averc soit le 2.0 turbo soit le V6 (je sais pas, je testerais avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) dans une finition haut de gamme sportive. Mais je ne me focalise pas sur Renault et au risque de vous surprendre j'avoue beaucoup aimer une Ford (même moi ça me surprend) : c'est la Focus RS 210 Ch. Vraiment trèèèès attirante ! Et enfin je lorgnerais du côté de Alfa, y'a là aussi des choses tentantes...

Mais dans la réalité je mettrais un peu plus de sous et je prendrais une voiture avec que 2 places : la Clio Renault Sport V6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

dans la série Beurk, personne n'a parlé de :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * question importante :
> 
> quelle voiture choisiriez-vous avec 30 000 euros (4 place minimum!)???
> 
> *


avec 30000 euros?
une Mégane 2 a 15000 euros + une chaine haute fidélité composée soit d'enceines triangle soit d'enceintes BW pour 15000 euros(le tout enceintes + éléctroniques)...


----------



## dude (25 Juillet 2003)

le probleme avec les alfa, c'est qu'elles perdent leur valeur tres rapidement bien plus rapidement qu'une golf par exemple...


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *Mais dans la réalité je mettrais un peu plus de sous et je prendrais une voiture avec que 2 places : la Clio Renault Sport V6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans cette gamme de prix, je m'orienterais plutôt vers une 911


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * '
> 
> ...j'avoue beaucoup aimer une Ford (même moi ça me surprend) : c'est la Focus RS 210 Ch. Vraiment trèèèès attirante ! Et enfin je lorgnerais du côté de Alfa, y'a là aussi des choses tentantes...
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, une collègue folle de Ford vient de changer sa Focus 1.8 tunnée avec un mauvais goût certain pour une RS 210 Ch. Elle est limite Tuning avec ces énormes roues et élargisseurs d'ailes mais bon c'est déjà plus justifié. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut que je lui demande pour l'essayer. (il s'y attend, dès qu'une connaissance à une nouvelle voiture, je demande pour tester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
La nouvelle clio V6 semble plus aboutie que la première mais je me suis laissé dire que même sur circuit, la 2l 16v était plus efficace. Je n'en sais rien, je n'ai pas essayé la V6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'Alfa 147 GTA est très tentante aussi. 

Au fait, vous avez vu la nouvelle Golf et Astra ?
La Golf est bof, un peu fade mais pas laide.
L'Astra est assez original.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * dans la série Beurk, personne n'a parlé de :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beurk je ne sais pas mais sous motorisé certainement.
Un vrai veau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mercedes en a stoppé la production pour mauvaise vente.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Mercedes en a stoppé la production pour mauvaise vente.
> *



Sérieusement? Mercedes a arrêté la production? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut dire qu'avec ses airs de Japonaises...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

Les Mercedes c'est pour les vieux,
les BMW pour les frimeurs...
les golf pour les vieux frimeux peu fortunés...
les japonaises,c'est pour les gens qui aiment les copies...

je vais choquer ,je sais ,je sais...

la voiture que j'acheterai avec bc de sous?
une Aventime...meme s'il ne la produise plus ,ils la vendent encore...
trop belle!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * Les Mercedes c'est pour les vieux,
> les BMW pour les frimeurs... (...) *



Vous me mettrez une petite CL55 AMG, pour un vieux comme moi, ça ira bien.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vous me mettrez une petite CL55 AMG, pour un vieux comme moi, ça ira bien.
> 
> ...



Et pour moi une petite SLR, rien de tel que la gymnastique pour lutter contre l'arthrose.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vous me mettrez une petite CL55 AMG, pour un vieux comme moi, ça ira bien.
> 
> ...



peut etre pas...
mais dans l'ensemble c'est les vieux plein de frics qui roulent en Mercedes...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

encore Avantime...
elle a de la gueule !!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Elle se conduit dans les deux sens l'Avantime? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme la Flèche Rouge?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> peut etre pas...
> mais dans l'ensemble c'est les vieux plein de frics qui roulent en Mercedes...
> ...



Et si c'est un jeune, on dit un fils à papa.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et si c'est un jeune, on dit un fils à papa.
> 
> ...



On dit aussi un jeune con dans la SL500 de papa...


----------



## bonpat (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * Les Mercedes c'est pour les vieux,
> les BMW pour les frimeurs...
> les golf pour les vieux frimeux peu fortunés...
> les japonaises,c'est pour les gens qui aiment les copies...*



et moi j'ai un Volvo XC 70, c'est pour quel genre d'utilisateur?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et moi j'ai un Volvo XC 70, c'est pour quel genre d'utilisateur?
> 
> ...



VOLVO c'est bien...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Moi, j'ai celle-là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Moi, j'ai celle-là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa, mais un peu sous-motorisée.


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

L'essentiel est d'aller cheveux aux vents et, de toutes façons, c'est 90 sur route et 130 sur autoroute


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * L'essentiel est d'aller cheveux aux vents et, de toutes façons, c'est 90 sur route et 130 sur autoroute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On est d'accord... mais c'est toujours agréable d'avoir de la réserve sous le capot.


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

OK, ça n'a rien à voir avec une M3 mais ce n'est quand même pas un veau


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * dans la série Beurk, personne n'a parlé de :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non elle est pas beurk, je cite WebOlivier : "C'est ce que recherche la clientèle Mercedes: luxe, classe et discrétion." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'aime bien ta MG Zitoune ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour ce qui est de la "sous motorisation", t'inquiète pas, si y'a pas 6 cylindres et 200 Ch minimum, pour WebO, c'est sous-motorisé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dans cette gamme de prix, je m'orienterais plutôt vers une 911
> 
> ...



Euh, t'as 2 Clio V6 pour le prix d'une Porsche !

'+


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Pour ce qui est de la "sous motorisation", t'inquiète pas, si y'a pas 6 cylindres et 200 Ch minimum, pour WebO, c'est sous-motorisé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un peu vrai...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Faut que je lui demande pour l'essayer. (il s'y attend, dès qu'une connaissance à une nouvelle voiture, je demande pour tester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'vais p'têtre m'installer en Belgique moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La nouvelle Golf ? J'ai failli m'endormir en regardant les photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La nouvelle Astra ? Sympa mais un peu chargée, elle est trop "maquillée". Faut voir en vrai ceci dit...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> la voiture que j'acheterai avec bc de sous?
> une Aventime...meme s'il ne la produise plus ,ils la vendent encore...
> ...



Dans mes bras Syd !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Si tu veux on se cotise et on se la prête 1 mois sur 2 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

'

La "nouvelle" Golf, et ses airs de 307 (mais surtout de Golf évidemment et de recyclage de VW : bouclier arrière de A6, feux arrières de Polo mélangés à la Phaeton, etc.) :











Et la nouvelle Astra (ici en version Vauxhall), et ses airs de... Mégane, en réellement plus chargé :











'+


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *Mais non elle est pas beurk, je cite WebOlivier : "C'est ce que recherche la clientèle Mercedes: luxe, classe et discrétion."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien ta MG Zitoune !
> 
> 
> 
> ...























 (aussi)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

si tu veux ,mais ...change d'avatar....


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *Et la nouvelle Astra (ici en version Vauxhall), et ses airs de... Mégane, en réellement plus chargé :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Booooooof : la Megane II est finalement beaucoup plus sympa


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

mon nombre de messages etait a 911 ,et personne n'a percuté...

pfffffffff...tt le monde dors ici...
ils ont trop regardé la golf 5...


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2003)

je trouve surtout des ressemblances de la moche Astra avec la moche Almera et la moche dernière Mazda 3 qui elles-mêmes sont comme la 307 inspirés de la moche Golf IV qui a entre autres inspiré la mégane... ça devient rasoir ces lignes avec tout sur le cul... on croirait un défilé de tasspés dans la rue...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * mon nombre de messages etait a 911 ,et personne n'a percuté... *



C'est pas vrai t'en as 912 ! Essaye pas de nous avoir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2003)

je préfère la 914 même si elleétait sous-motorisé !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

bon voici ma voiture...
si ,c'est vraiment la mienne...
elle a eu 1 an hier...18000 et quelques km au compteur...
marche hyper bien...
clim ,lecteur cd et tout et tout...
achetée au luxembourg(mais je crois l'avoir déjà dit)...3000 euros d'économie...
c'est l'avantage quand un modele est en fin de vie,il y a des super affaires...comme les power mac G4 en ce moment...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas vrai t'en as 912 ! Essaye pas de nous avoir !
> 
> ...



ETAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * je trouve surtout des ressemblances de la moche Astra avec la moche Almera et la moche dernière Mazda 3 qui elles-mêmes sont comme la 307 inspirés de la moche Golf IV qui a entre autres inspiré la mégane... ça devient rasoir ces lignes avec tout sur le cul... on croirait un défilé de tasspés dans la rue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exact, rien de telle qu'une Mégane 1 ,avec sa ligne fluide...

voir photos précédentes...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * achetée au luxembourg(mais je crois l'avoir déjà dit)...3000 euros d'économie...
> c'est l'avantage quand un modele est en fin de vie,il y a des super affaires...comme les power mac G4 en ce moment...
> 
> *



La Clio de ma chérie, alors qu'elle est domiciliée au Luxembourg a été achetée en Belgique (400 euros d'économie) par contre la tva a été payée au Luxembourg comme il se doit (15% à la place de 21% en Belgique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour tes Macs tu vas où chez Exell, Telindus ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour tes Macs tu vas où chez Exell, Telindus ?   *



Microservice avant (A31 a coté ...du garage Mercedes entre  Metz et Thionville...)...mais ils n'etaient pas tres compétants avec mon ancien iMac,lorsque j'ai acheté un graveur externe,alors j'ai acheté mon eMac a la FNAC a Metz...


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> avec 30000 euros?
> une Mégane 2 a 15000 euros + une chaine haute fidélité composée soit d'enceines triangle soit d'enceintes BW pour 15000 euros(le tout enceintes + éléctroniques)...
> *



Avec 30.000 euros j'ai pas assez pour assembler MA chaine de rêve... (BW Nautilus alimentées par YBA 1 en bicablage soit 4 amplis + pré ampli + filtres + cables + lecteur CD)


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vous me mettrez une petite CL55 AMG, pour un vieux comme moi, ça ira bien.
> 
> ...



Ca coute plus de 30.000 euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (plutot dans les 150 à 200 000)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avec 30.000 euros j'ai pas assez pour assembler MA chaine de rêve... (BW Nautilus alimentées par YBA 1 en bicablage soit 4 amplis + pré ampli + filtres + cables + lecteur CD)  *



evidement,ma chaine de reve aussi ,elle coute le prix d'une Rolls!!
mais avec 15000 euros,j'ai déja une bonne chaine,non?
avec les BW 803 ou 804 je ne sais plus ...
ou des Triangle Lyrr...


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * '
> 
> La "nouvelle" Golf, et ses airs de 307 (mais surtout de Golf évidemment et de recyclage de VW : bouclier arrière de A6, feux arrières de Polo mélangés à la Phaeton, etc.) :
> 
> ...



A des mauvais airs de Seat la nouvelle Golf (de toute façon voiture pour blair qui se l'a pête au sens propre et figuré puisque soit son conducteur l'a plante car il ne sait pas conduire, soit on la lui casse car c'est une des voitures les plus 'visitées' en France)


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> evidement,ma chaine de reve aussi ,elle coute le prix d'une Rolls!!
> mais avec 15000 euros,j'ai déja une bonne chaine,non?
> ...



Les nautilus 802 valent moins de 15000 euros, mais il ne reste plus bcp de sous pour l'électronique. Sinon à choisir je prendrai les 803 à ta place


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les nautilus 802 valent moins de 15000 euros, mais il ne reste plus bcp de sous pour l'électronique. Sinon à choisir je prendrai les 803 à ta place
> 
> ...



moi je prends rien ,je reve!
mes antal me suffisent et me comblent pour l'instant!


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

La ficelle-mobile (ex Garth Mobil)


----------



## toph (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * Les Mercedes c'est pour les vieux,
> les BMW pour les frimeurs...
> les golf pour les vieux frimeux peu fortunés...
> les japonaises,c'est pour les gens qui aiment les copies...
> ...



Ben que c'est dur , encore tout une éducation à refaire !!!!


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * encore Avantime...
> elle a de la gueule !!!
> 
> 
> ...



réellement immonde... faut vraiment être français pour aimer ça...


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * je trouve surtout des ressemblances de la moche Astra avec la moche Almera et la moche dernière Mazda 3 qui elles-mêmes sont comme la 307 inspirés de la moche Golf IV qui a entre autres inspiré la mégane... ça devient rasoir ces lignes avec tout sur le cul... on croirait un défilé de tasspés dans la rue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la mazda 3 est franchement superbe (et elle donne très bien en vrai) : 





tu as aussi oublié le moche devant 307 et devant mégane... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis moi je trouve la nouvelle golf certe peu originale, mais très réussie...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> la mazda 3 est franchement superbe (et elle donne très bien en vrai) :
> 
> ...



oh que c'est laid une japonaise...BEUUUURKKKK!!!!!
plutôt une allemande alors ...

c'est sur qu'il faut etre francais pour aimer les trucs d'avant garde comme l'avantime...


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh que c'est laid une japonaise...BEUUUURKKKK!!!!!
> plutôt une allemande alors ...
> *



les japonnaises ont pleins d'avantages : bien plus fiables que les françaises, très bien construite, excellent prix...



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est sur qu'il faut etre francais pour aimer les trucs d'avant garde comme l'avantime...
> *



d'avant guerre tu veux dire.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou alors de mauvais gout...

recette renault : prenons les inconvéniants d'un monospace (encombrement, comportement pataut, poids élevé, moteur merdiques), les inconvéniants d'un coupé (deux portes, places arrières étriquées, prix élevé), on met une bonne dose de mauvais gout pour la ligne, on mélange le tout, et hooooooooooo un avantime...


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

les constructeurs français ont toujours des bonnes idées (sans doutes les ingénieurs qu'ils vont recruter dans d'autres pays) mais ils sont tellement incompétant que le résultat est chaque fois pitoyable...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> d'avant guerre tu veux dire..
> 
> ...



Le moteur de l'Avantime est un moteur Nissan... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et en plus ,personne n'a vu que j'étais a 924 messages il y a 5 min...
çà s'endort ici!


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

RHAAAAAAAAAAA, c'est bon de se lacher!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca coute plus de 30.000 euro
> 
> ...



Je savais ça, je répondais à Syd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon j'aime bien ce que fait Mazda (Mazda 3, RX8, etc.) actuellement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * RHAAAAAAAAAAA, c'est bon de se lacher!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est çà lachons nous:et les constructeurs belges ,y sont ou???
je te signale que les voitures Françaises sont excellentes ,tant pour les moteurs que pour le comportement routier...
et puis tes idées font un peu vieillotes ,on est au 21 eme siecle,et les constructeurs se regroupent et proposent des solutions équivalentes de nos jours...
apres c'est question de gout ,mais taper comme çà sur les voitures francaises,c'est un peu bete et gratuit...
ou alors est ce de la jalousie parce que les belges ne fabriquent pas de voiture...
Ne t'inquietes pas ,j'adore la Belgique...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

en tapant voiture belge sur google image on trouve çà:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

il y a un message de cela ,j'ETAIS a 928...

mais çà DORS ICI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * Le moteur de l'Avantime est un moteur Nissan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faux ! Seule la Vel Satis a pu bénéficier du V6 3.5 Nissan pour le moment chez Renault...

Decus, ta mauvaise foi fait vraiment peur... J'espère que c'est juste du défoulement pour rire (sinon c'est grave).

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

'

La mauvaise foi de Syd dans l'autre sens n'est pas mal non plus... mais il (elle ?) est pardonné(e) par son amour de l'Avantime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faux ! Seule la Vel Satis a pu bénéficier du V6 3.5 Nissan pour le moment chez Renault...
> 
> ...



exact,c'est le V6 3L de 210ch et non le 3,5 Nissan...
me  suis trompé...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

'

Celle-là devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord... Photo au Mondial de l'auto de Paris l'année dernière...







Franchement, hein, quelque chose à redire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2003)

Ce qui est certain, c'est que Sydney Bristow et Decus font preuve d'une ouverture d'esprit automobile incroyable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La Clio V6, j'adorerais en essayer une mais bon je ne connais personne qui en possède.


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * '
> 
> Celle-là devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord... Photo au Mondial de l'auto de Paris l'année dernière...
> 
> ...



J'en ai vu une hier : I M P R E S S I O N N A N T E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ET le bruit : S Y M P A  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'irai faire un tour chez Renault pour savoir s'ils la font en diesel


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * '
> 
> Celle-là devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord... Photo au Mondial de l'auto de Paris l'année dernière...
> 
> ...



il y a la même en bleu a vendre pas loin de chez ficelle


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

A quel prix ?


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

Moi j'aime assez celles-ci


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

bldjfgiodfgydofhsofhsmkfjhf


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

Vais me faire engueuler à cause du poids des photos


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

superbe l'Aston Martin!
çà c'est de la voiture...
James Bond ,un collegue a moi l'a utilisé...
la classe a l'etat pur...
avant il avait utilisé un BM,mes ses fans ont protesté :James n'est pas un frimeur que diable ,c'est un type qui a de la classe ,il doit donc rouler en Aston Martin!


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

La grise me plait bien (la verte, non). 
Euh, t'es sur que ton collègue, c'est Mr Bond (c'est pas plutôt Mr Bean ? - grand amateur D'A.M. lui aussi)


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * superbe l'Aston Martin!
> çà c'est de la voiture...
> James Bond ,un collegue a moi l'a utilisé...
> la classe a l'etat pur...
> ...


----------



## nemo44 (26 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * La grise me plait bien (la verte, non).    *



La grise, c'est la Vanquish, digne héritière des DB dont elle porte le n°7.
La verte, c'est la 'petite' dernière qui doit concurrencer les Porsch 911 et autre Ferrari... Moins bien fini effectivement.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> * Moi j'aime assez celles-ci (...) *



Tu m'étonnes... Moi aussi... Domme qu'elle soit pas en Diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon la Clio V6, bof pour moi... 

Je l'adore:


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Ouais, mais cette BM tu peux même pas la décapoter à 210


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais, mais cette BM tu peux même pas la décapoter à 210
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Z8? Pourquoi pas? Bon je conçois qu'à ces vitesses on roule plutôt capoté...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Parce qu'il y a une pièce en plastique tenant la capote qui casse.

Mais c'est vrai qu'avoir l'idée de décapoter à 210


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est çà lachons nous:et les constructeurs belges ,y sont ou???
> ...
> et puis tes idées font un peu vieillotes ,on est au 21 eme siecle,   *




MOUARF!!!!
La belgique est un bien plus petit pays que la france, c'est normal qu'on ait pas de constructeur (pareil pour le lux, les pays bas, l'autriche, la suisse, ...) donc normal...

mes idées vieillotes???
qui c'est qui a sorti ces fameux "mercedes pour les vieux, bm pour les frimeurs, japonaises copie, ..." pas moi... là franchement tu te prends un bide, mon vieux...


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> Decus, ta mauvaise foi fait vraiment peur... J'espère que c'est juste du défoulement pour rire (sinon c'est grave).
> 
> '+   *



je pense tout à fait ce que je dis...


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * '
> 
> La mauvaise foi de Syd dans l'autre sens n'est pas mal non plus... mais il (elle ?) est pardonné(e) par son amour de l'Avantime.
> 
> ...




il... bizarre non?


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La grise, c'est la Vanquish, digne héritière des DB dont elle porte le n°7.
> La verte, c'est la 'petite' dernière qui doit concurrencer les Porsch 911 et autre Ferrari... Moins bien fini effectivement.  *



la grise est effectivement la vanquish, mais ça n'est pas une DB7! elle remplace la vantage V8, elle se situe au dessus de la DB7.
la verte est, par contre, une DB7...

la nouvelle petite aston, la voila :


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *(...) MOUARF!!!!
> La belgique est un bien plus petit pays que la france, c'est normal qu'on ait pas de constructeur (pareil pour le lux, les pays bas, l'autriche, la suisse, ...) donc normal... (...) *



On a des constructeurs en Suisse... mais ils sont... disons, très discrets et très privés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, un constructeur sympa... mais pas Suisse: *Wiesmann*. Ils utilisent des moteurs BMW.


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

c'est l'AMV8 version vantage, qui devrait se situer au niveau prix d'une 911..


----------



## minime (26 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en tapant voiture belge sur google image on trouve çà:



Ca prouve surtout ton ignorance, jamais entendu parler de Minerva par exemple ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un article sur la production belge.


----------



## legritch (26 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca prouve surtout ton ignorance, jamais entendu parler de Minerva par exemple ?
> 
> ...



Et puis aujourdhui, il y a ça :




Le  site, pas encore terminé on dirait...


----------



## dude (26 Juillet 2003)

Pas de voitures neerlandaises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et les DAFS??? ou encore ça la GD427 Euro 




ou encore les clones de morgan surbooste?


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2003)

c'est sur que les belges ont des marques de grande série... c'est sur que les suisses aussi... tout comme les espagnols (le premier qui me dit que seat est espagnol se prendra une baffe !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ou les portugais (les pauvres, ils viennent juste d'arrêter la 4L !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) voire la Grèce, les Pays-Bas (déja qu'ils conduisent encore plus mal que les Belges qui exu sont excusés parce que leurs autoroutes leurs donnent de mauvaises habitudes) ou encore le Danemark... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'excuse l'autriche qui fabrique en grande série... des véhicules militaires... on ne renie pas son passé hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça c'est du troll  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce qui est bien, c'est que c'est l'ouverture d'esprit des plus gros posteurs de ce sujet qui fait grossir le thread : decus, Gognol, Syd, WebO... dites les gars avant de nous parler des voitures de vos papas, de vos rêves, de vos copains (toph est excusé : il est réellement riche lui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pis en plus il est picard !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), parlez nous de vos voitures !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore un troll


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *(...) dites les gars avant de nous parler des voitures de vos papas, de vos rêves, de vos copains (toph est excusé : il est réellement riche lui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon papa a pas de voiture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et moi j'ai une Golf IV 1.8 4Motion et une BMW Z3 3.0. Voilà c'est dit.


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mon papa a pas de voiture.
> 
> ...



bon, bah WebO aussi est riche... maintenant on est au courant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $

WebO, t'habites où déja ??


----------



## bouilla (26 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> parlez nous de vos voitures !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu l'auras voulu mais je te previens tu vas etre jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon moyen de locomotion !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca prouve surtout ton ignorance, jamais entendu parler de Minerva par exemple ?
> 
> ...



l'autre n'avais pas besoin de me chercher et de raconter ses sotises sur les voitures francaises...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *  parlez nous de vos voitures !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon en tout cas Decus puisque tu confirmes, je confirme aussi que ta mauvaise foi est inquiétante... Comprends pas qu'on puisse faire des généralisations pareilles, aussi caricaturales !

'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> MOUARF!!!!
> ...


c'est toi qui a commencé :"il faut etre francais pour aimer çà ...
c'est légèrement discriminatoire,non...
quand je parle des vieux ,des frimeurs,je n'insulte aucune nationalité:alors mon vieux ,si tu n'aimes pas les Francais,je te conseille de changer de langue...t'as pas honte de parler la meme langue que les Francais???


----------



## Zitoune (27 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mon papa a pas de voiture.
> 
> ...




Et tu n'as même pas participé à ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et tu n'as même pas participé à ça ?
> ...



Non pourquoi?


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'en ai pas !
> 
> 
> ...




je parlais de l'avantime... et la preuve de ce que je dis, c'est qu'il n'y a que quelques (malheureux!) français qui l'ont achetée, d'où son arrêt de production...

quant aux généralisations caricaturales, c'était pour faire mousser notre ami Syd, qui, il faut bien le dire, est le champion dans ce domaine...
également contre un certain Gognol, qui a part renault, ne voit rien d'autre...

l'avantage de ne pas avoir de marque nationale fait que nous, belges, sommes beaucoup plus objectifs que vous, français...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> notre ami Syd *



J'aime bien la Belgique,mais toi je ne t'aime pas et  je ne suis pas ton ami...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'aime bien la Belgique,mais toi je ne t'aime pas et  je ne suis pas ton ami...   *



N'oublie pas, *le hip-hop sera toujours là pour toi*.


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'aime bien la Belgique,mais toi je ne t'aime pas et  je ne suis pas ton ami...   *




nananananèèèèère!


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2003)

oh et puis non, pour une fois, je ne m'en mêle pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique, cette mode tout sur le cul c'est détestable !!


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * oh et puis non, pour une fois, je ne m'en mêle pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention, ton message est historique... c'est le millième du sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



recentrons légèrement le débat : 

Beurk : 





Beurk : 





Superbe :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

beurkkkkkk !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

j'aime vraiment bc l'Aston Martin...c'est l'une des rares voiture à avoir beaucoup de Classe...il n'y a que les Anglais pour fabriquer une aussi belle voiture...
Dépasse de loin toutes les autres voitures de sport à mon avis...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

Les jaguars sont belles aussi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

944 MESSAGES!!!!!!


----------



## dude (27 Juillet 2003)

Je me prendrais la jaguar type E
Elle a de la gueule


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> quant aux généralisations caricaturales, c'était pour faire mousser notre ami Syd, qui, il faut bien le dire, est le champion dans ce domaine...
> également contre un certain Gognol, qui a part renault, ne voit rien d'autre... *



Renault est la marque pour laquelle j'ai un "faible", ça dépasse le cadre de l'objectivité. J'en parle donc avec une certaine passion, parfois plus ou moins volontairement excessive (comme Apple !). Mais je pense avoir prouvé que je ne voyais pas que cette marque, regarde par exemple ce que j'ai proposé comme achat pour 30 000 euros (Ford, Alfa, etc.)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et je peux te dire que les défauts des Renault ne m'échappent pas, au contraire... comme Apple.

Quand je parle de généralisation caricaturale, je pense notamment à ton topo sur les ingénieurs français forcément incompétents, les ratages systématiques des voitures françaises, etc. Je trouve ça parfaitement idiot et extrêmement excessif.

Et je ne reviendrais pas sur les "c'est moche" systématique dès qu'une voiture sort un peu des sentiers battus, sans aucune justification ni réflexion un peu construite. Qu'on n'aime pas le design Renault (ou la dernière Lancia !) me parait tout à fait concevable et normal, mais au moins faut-il chercher à comprendre pourquoi une Vel Satis ressemble à ce qu'elle est. Ce qui me gêne chez VW par exemple, je l'analyse et le décris précisément. Pour la Golf je ne hurle pas "c'est moche", je constate juste le plus objectivement possible la démarche qui aboutit à ce design, démarche ultra-conservatrice (quelques copiés-collés flagrants) et racoleuse. C'est un fait, c'est tout, pas un jugement de valeur. Il n'y a pas besoin de ne pas avoir de constructeur national pour tenter d'avoir une démarche objective... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en finir avec l'Avantime, pourquoi à ton avis les ventes ont-elle été si faibles ? Renault serait suicidaire ? Et bien non, le marché était là au moment de la conception de la voiture, et il s'est effondré entre temps... Essaye de deviner de quel marché il s'agissait essentiellement...

'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> Essaye de deviner de quel marché il s'agissait essentiellement...
> 
> '+     *



je ne sais pas ...
dis nous...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2003)

Une voiture que j'apprécie particulièrement est la nouvelle Lancia Ypsilon, elle a de la classe, ce qui est rarement le cas des petites voitures. Et la couleur crème lui va comme un gant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

c'est marrant ce style rétro extérieur comme intérieur(compteur ronds cerclés de métal)...
pas trop mal...
mais les voitures italiennes n'ont pas trés bonne réputation ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

a bien y regardé ,c'est vrai qu'elle est sympa cette petite lancia!
la couleur creme ,çà fait rétro aussi!
j'aime bien ...
mais d'une maniere général ,je ne suis pas fan des petites voitures...
pour moi la taille minimum c'est Golf ,Mégane ,307 etc...
en dessous ,c'est pas vraiment une voiture...
d'ailleurs aux USA,il me semble que la petite voiture c'est GOLF et compagnie...ce que chez nous on appelle petite(clio etc...) ne se vend presque pas la bas...
me trompe je?


----------



## dude (27 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * a bien y regardé ,c'est vrai qu'elle est sympa cette petite lancia!
> la couleur creme ,çà fait rétro aussi!
> j'aime bien ...
> mais d'une maniere général ,je ne suis pas fan des petites voitures...
> ...


Sur notre bien aime site MSN il parle de la passat comme voiture pour debutant... ce n'est pas la taille.. mais ca donne deja une idee de la mentalite


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quand je parle de généralisation caricaturale, je pense notamment à ton topo sur les ingénieurs français forcément incompétents, les ratages systématiques des voitures françaises, etc. Je trouve ça parfaitement idiot et extrêmement excessif.
> '+     *



excessif??? ça veut dire que tu trouves qu'il y a un fond de vérité?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sache que je ne pense absolument pas ce que j'ai dit! c'était purement de l'humour, bien senti, pour vous faire mousser... ce qui a magnifiquement marché, j'en suis d'ailleurs très content...
je n'apprécie pas le design des renault (et je ne suis pas le seul), mais je trouve qu'ils ont énormément de courage... A ce sujet je respecte plus les designer de renault ou BMW, qui osent sortir des sentiers battus, que ceux de VW qui n'innonvent jamais... (même si je préfère le design des VW -je ne sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire...)
concernant la technique (motorisation-transmission) des françaises, c'est vrai que de ce coté pas beaucoup d'innovation non plus... mais c'est pareil chez bcp d'autres constructeurs! 
Dans ce domaine, j'apprécie beaucoup VW (injecteurs pompes, injections directe d'essence, V10 diesel, W12, transmission quattro, multitronic, etc...) et Mazda, pour son moteur rotatif.

et puis si vous vous souvenez, trois pages en arrière, j'ai dit que j'amais beaucoup la 607, la C3 pluriel (une des voitures "accessibles" que je préfère), et la mégane...
je ne le renie absolument pas, donc vous auriez un peu pu vous rendre compte que j'étais ironique...


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *  Essaye de deviner de quel marché il s'agissait essentiellement...
> '+     *


les cadres français adorateurs de renault, je présume...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> *



aaaaaaaahhhhh......c'est fou.... je suis plié en deux de rire.....


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> aaaaaaaahhhhh......c'est fou.... je suis plié en deux de rire.....
> 
> ...



moi aussi, surtout quand tu oublies la citation...


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * sache que je ne pense absolument pas ce que j'ai dit! c'était purement de l'humour, bien senti, pour vous faire mousser... ce qui a magnifiquement marché, j'en suis d'ailleurs très content... *



Forcément puisque quand je t'ai demandé si tu étais sérieux tu as confirmé, donc forcément comment veux-tu qu'on s'en sorte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon, en tout cas suite à ce que tu as dit tu es entièrement paerdonné ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi aussi, surtout quand tu oublies la citation...
> 
> ...



tu voyais ce que je voulais dire de toute façon...

alors comme çà ,tu aimes la Citron C3 plurielle?
la méhari moderne?
rigolo venant de toi...


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> les cadres français adorateurs de renault, je présume...
> 
> 
> ...



Et non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En fait la voiture a été conçue dans une période qui s'annonçait faste économiquement : la "bulle" internet, toutes ces nouvelles fortunes qui arrivaient, des gens plutôt jeunes, plutôt friants de décalage, à l'état d'esprit différent des acheteurs de haut de gamme traditionnels mais voulait tout de même du haut de gamme... Le problème c'est que le temps que la voiture sorte ils étaient touts ruinés...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon je résume, et c'est pas la seule raison, mais c'est la principale.

'+


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * Le problème c'est que le temps que la voiture sorte ils étaient touts ruinés... '+     *



surtout que j'ai jamais vu une voiture autant de fois repoussée avant sa sortie...


----------



## decoris (27 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> alors comme çà ,tu aimes la Citron C3 plurielle?
> la méhari moderne?
> rigolo venant de toi...
> *



pas du tout... j'adore son coté petite voiture sympa (comme la C3), mais en plus c'est une vraie boite à malice! et le coup du pick-up me bluffe, parceque ça n'a l'air de rien, mais c'est SUPER pratique!!! une résurection de la 2CV, bien moins accessible mais avec tellement plus de possibilités et de fun...
si sulement elle coutait 2500 euros de moins... 
mais en tout cas, quand je gagnerai ma vie (ce qui est prévu pour dans 3 ans), je me laisserait biern tenter par cette voiture! ou alors la 207... (mais certainement pas une polo ou une corsa, si ça peut vous rassurer...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en attendant, je garde ma TOYOTA CARINA II 1984, dont je ne trouve aucune photo sur le net...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2003)

Pour voyager en famille, rien de tel qu'un *AirStream*.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> surtout que j'ai jamais vu une voiture autant de fois repoussée avant sa sortie...
> *



Hélas oui, ça n'a pas joué en sa faveur... quand elle est sortie certains équipements proposés entre temps sur d'autres modèles de la gamme n'était pas inclu, comme la clé de démarrage, etc. Sans parler évidmment de l'effet premier du retard : décalage par rapport au marché, effet de lancement gâché, etc. Cette longue durée de mise au point (liée à des difficultés techniques importantes, comme l'articulation des portes très complexe notamment) était inévitable et a causé en grande partie sa perte.

'+


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

A lire dans l'excellent magazine *TopGear* de ce mois une page où un anti et un pro Diesel donnent leur avis sur la question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Intéressant, chacun donne ses arguments... mais je n'ai pas changé d'avis sur la question.


----------



## decoris (30 Juillet 2003)

vois pas... tu peux donner le lien exact?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * vois pas... tu peux donner le lien exact?  *



C'est sur le magazine papier... Je peux éventuellement te scanner et t'envoyer la page.


----------



## decoris (30 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est sur le magazine papier... Je peux éventuellement te scanner et t'envoyer la page.  *



je veux bien (si t'as le temps bien sur, sinon pas grave)... tu penses que ça va me faire changer d'avis???


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

A


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

Putain d'Internet explorer à la con... Casse les burnes cette merde... 

Maintenant je sais pourquoi je surfe avec Safari.


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> ce qui est bien, c'est que c'est l'ouverture d'esprit des plus gros posteurs de ce sujet qui fait grossir le thread : decus, Gognol, Syd, WebO... dites les gars avant de nous parler des voitures de vos papas, de vos rêves, de vos copains (toph est excusé : il est réellement riche lui !
> 
> 
> ...



Donc je ne suis pas un gros posteur mais voici ma voiture, d'abord à l'arrêt :





puis lorsqu'elle roule






sauf que la mienne est vert abysse...

Des amateurs ???


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *(...) tu penses que ça va me faire changer d'avis???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof... on peut y lire les avis et arguments que l'ont a avancé l'un et l'autre.


----------



## decoris (30 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bof... on peut y lire les avis et arguments que l'ont a avancé l'un et l'autre.
> 
> ...



ça va, te fatigue pas alors!

vous avez vu? le X5 va subir un sérieux lifting, et adopter le 3,0l diesel 218cv de la 730d :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça va, te fatigue pas alors!
> 
> ...



quelle horreur...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça va, te fatigue pas alors!
> 
> ...



J'aime bien... mais il y avait déjà un 3 litres Diesel sur le X5.


----------



## decoris (30 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'aime bien... mais il y avait déjà un 3 litres Diesel sur le X5.  *



ouais, mais il était qu'a 184cv... la ça en fait directement 34 de plus, soit près de 20% de mieux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les prix ne devraient pas augmenter...

question design, je trouve que c'est un remodelage un peu facile, à la série 3...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *(...) question design, je trouve que c'est un remodelage un peu facile, à la série 3...  *



C'est un relookage pour être plus dans le style actuel de la gamme BMW.


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> * Des amateurs ???   *



Moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien (si t'as le temps bien sur, sinon pas grave)... tu penses que ça va me faire changer d'avis???



Le voici sur mon *iDisk*.


----------



## decoris (1 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le voici sur mon *iDisk*.



thanks...

les arguments sont bofs... 
pour moi l'essence c'est sur les véhicules légers, et le diesel sur les lourds...
franchement, le manque de couple des moteurs essence est handicapant...
pour avoir le confort d'un 2l diesel, il faut un 3l essence... alors bien sur, si on a les moyens, pas de problème... il n'empeche qu'entre une A6 1,9l TDI et une 1,8T, ya pas photo...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2003)

Je ne suis pas fan... Mais voici une photo de la prochaine Mégane Sedan... dans le fond.


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas fan... Mais voici une photo de la prochaine Mégane Sedan... dans le fond.



C'est toi qui a fait la photo ? Pas mal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais c'est pas vraiment un scoop, les photos officielles existent.

Un article  ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Août 2003)

'

Voici du vrai scoop !
















'+


----------



## decoris (5 Août 2003)

bof...

ça c'est le pied : 





une smart roaster avec un V6 Biturbo!!! (un 1,4l de 170 cv dans une caisse de moins de 800kg)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> bof...
> 
> ça c'est le pied :
> 
> ...



Elle ne sera malheureusement pas produite... du moins pour l'instant... Sinon j'aime beaucoup. Mais bon, il la font pas en Diesel Decus, cette Smart V6...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui a fait la photo ? Pas mal !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma chérie qui a vu cette photo adore la break. Bizarre cette envie de break, aurait-elle des envies d'autres choses pour le remplir.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas fan... Mais voici une photo de la prochaine Mégane Sedan... dans le fond.



C'est amusant de voir l'engouement que suscite l'arrivée d'un nouveau véhicule.
Sans vouloir jouer les blazés, je n'y fait même plus attention, car bossant dans le milieu (meuh no, pas la pègre).

Avec Renault, PSA, etc ...

Alors avant qu'elles ne sortent, ça fait un bail que je les vois.

C'est d'ailleurs très drole de voir les "scoops" des magazines spécialisés, parce qu'ils se gourent quand même pas mal.

Du scoop je peux vous en avoir.
La BC85 (clio) prévue pour 2005.
La J77, nouveau monospace entre twingo et scénic
La J44 (Twingo) prévue pour dans longtemps
etc, etc ...

Mais normalement ça ne se fait pas.
Contrat de confidencialité...


----------



## decoris (6 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne sera malheureusement pas produite... du moins pour l'instant... Sinon j'aime beaucoup. Mais bon, il la font pas en Diesel Decus, cette Smart V6...



relis ce que j'ai écris plus haut : 



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> pour moi l'essence c'est sur les véhicules légers, et le diesel sur les lourds...
> franchement, le manque de couple des moteurs essence est handicapant...
> pour avoir le confort d'un 2l diesel, il faut un 3l essence... alors bien sur, si on a les moyens, pas de problème... il n'empeche qu'entre une A6 1,9l TDI et une 1,8T, ya pas photo...



ça veut tout dire : sur une smart de 800kg, c'est débile d'avoir un diesel (le surpoids engendré par la motorisation rends la voiture moins agréable), par contre sur une X5 ou une Phaeton, mieux vaut un diesel... quand on est à plus de 2,2 tonnes, on est plus à 100kg près... et là le couple gargantuesque est le bienvenu!

une bagnole que j'adore (pour l'avoir conduite) est l'audi A2 1,6... très légère, et une peche d'enfer...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) par contre sur une X5 ou une Phaeton, mieux vaut un diesel (...)



Sur un X5 mieux vaut le 4.4 ou 4.6... et sur la Phaeton le W12...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Voici du vrai scoop !
> 
> ...



waouhhhh!
c'est la Mégane spotive ?
quel moteur ?quelle puissance?
La mégane 2 est une superbe auto,quelque soit sa carrosserie...
moi j'ai la mégane 1 derniere série(avec tout couleur caisse) et bien j'aime quand meme beaucoup la mégane 2...
la 1 était ronde ,la deux est plus anguleuse...
changement de style...c'est bien


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2003)

*Hartge* s'est attaqué à la Z4 et lui a mis un moteur V8 5 litres de 400 chevaux (celui qui équipait la Z8 et la M5)...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Hartge* s'est attaqué à la Z4 et lui a mis un moteur V8 5 litres de 400 chevaux (celui qui équipait la Z8 et la M5)...



je n'aime pas du tout cette voiture...
je la trouve HORRIBLE...
celle n'avant etait un peu mieux(meme si ces voitures gadget ras du sol ne sont franchement pas ma tasse de thé)


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> waouhhhh!
> c'est la Mégane spotive ?
> quel moteur ?quelle puissance?



2.0 16V Turbo de 230 Ch. De quoi contenter WebO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PetIrix, il faut absolument qu'on se parle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 2.0 16V Turbo de 230 Ch. De quoi contenter WebO.



Mieux que la 206


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2003)

si la mégane 2 avait des blocs optiques avant comme cela






plutot que 






que préferez vous??


----------



## decoris (6 Août 2003)

je préfère les plus petits phares, ça lui donne un air plus ramassé...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Pour les amateurs, série en cours dans "Le Monde" sur les voitures increvables.
série de 4 ou 5 articles commencée dans le numéro daté du 6 août (en vente l depuis le 5 après-midi à Paris).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

... et je le prouve:

SORTIE DE GARAGES - 1
Ces voitures qui ne veulent pas mourir
LE MONDE | 05.08.03 | 12h50 
Discrètement, elles poursuivent leur route dans des pays en voie de développement, telle la Peugeot 504 en Afrique et au Moyen-Orient.
Le mois de juillet 2003 aura été fatal à deux grandes figures de l'automobile populaire. Coup sur coup, la fabrication de la Volkswagen Coccinelle, titulaire du record du monde de la longévité (22 millions d'exemplaires depuis 1938), et de la Fiat Panda (une jeunesse : vingt-trois années seulement au compteur) a définitivement cessé. 

Les voitures, même les plus héroïques, ne sont pas immortelles, mais d'autres s'accrochent et ne veulent toujours pas mourir. Discrètement, elles poursuivent leur route, le plus souvent - mais pas exclusivement - dans des pays en voie de développement, où elles permettent à l'automobile de devenir un luxe un peu moins inaccessible. 

Au Nigeria, on peut aujourd'hui encore ressortir d'un garage au volant d'une Peugeot 504 flambant neuve, avec levier de vitesses au volant et carburateur double corps. Apparue en 1968, cette grosse voiture carrée et confortable que l'on ne croise plus guère sur nos routes - on en trouve en bon état pour une bouchée de pain - est devenue la "Pidjot" (Peugeot), vrai symbole national nigérian. 

La 504 produite depuis 1975 par l'usine Peugeot de Kadouna, dans le nord de ce pays de 132 millions d'habitants, n'est pas à proprement parler un modèle bon marché. Son prix (à partir de 17 000  environ) est plus élevé qu'une Peugeot 306 neuve et à peine inférieur à celui d'une 406 (21 000  ) millésime 2003. 

Seul modèle produit localement, la 504 est depuis vingt-cinq ans le véhicule le plus vendu au Nigeria. Voiture de l'administration, en particulier des fonctionnaires des douanes, qui patrouillent à son bord, de la police, des grandes entreprises pétrolières, elle fait également office de familiale en version berline ou break. 

Cette auto - dont Peugeot assurait jadis que le dessin des phares, légèrement en amande, avait été inspiré par les yeux de Sophia Loren - a fait depuis longtemps ses preuves en Afrique et au Moyen-Orient, où continuent de circuler de nombreux exemplaires. La garde au sol rehaussée et la suspension "africaine" (c'est-à-dire renforcée) en font un taxi-brousse idéal, mais ce sont surtout sa robustesse et sa simplicité mécanique qui lui permettent de défier le temps. "On peut être sûr de pouvoir faire réparer une 504 dans le moindre petit village et les pièces sont facilement disponibles", insiste Olivier Levigne, responsable de la zone Afrique de l'Ouest chez Peugeot. 

Au Nigeria, confronté depuis de longues années à une récession économique, la 504 apparaît aussi comme un véhicule adapté aux temps difficiles, et son niveau de consommation - 15 litres aux 100 kilomètres, au bas mot - ne constitue pas un gros handicap puisque le litre d'essence coûte moins de 20 centimes d'euro. Hélas, la carrière africaine de la "Pidjot" touche à sa fin. Dans deux ans, la production pourrait cesser et laisser le champ libre aux Peugeot modernes, plus sûres.

La première génération de la Volkswagen Golf, née en 1974 à Wolfsburg, poursuit, elle aussi, sa carrière sur le continent africain. Baptisée Citi Golf, vendue l'équivalent de 5 800  et produite à raison de quelque 13 500 unités par an, elle est considérée comme une voiture d'étudiant, bon marché. 

Autre curiosité locale, le pick-up Nissan Bakkie, dérivé d'une antique Datsun Sunny. Diffusé à 250 000 exemplaires, il entretient depuis 1971 sa réputation de cheval de trait motorisé. En Inde, l'inusable et inimitable Hindustan Ambassador, produite à plus de 600 000 exemplaires, est une sorte de vache sacrée. Il s'agit d'une Morris Oxford, modèle 1948, agrémentée de la direction assistée et d'une climatisation. Longtemps voiture officielle de l'administration indienne, l'Ambassador ne représente plus qu'une petite partie des immatriculations, mais elle sillonne les routes indiennes avec toujours autant de flegme. 

Elue voiture de l'année en 1967, la Fiat 124 a changé de marque mais pas de technologie en devenant, dans les années 1970, la Lada 2101 (aujourd'hui dénommée Lada 2104, 2105 ou 2107), produite à près de trois millions d'exemplaires. 

Renforcée pour résister à la rudesse du climat russe (chauffage redimensionné, suspension et garde au sol modifiés), cette Lada toute carrée issue de l'usine géante de Togliattigrad n'a plus cours chez nous, où elle a toujours fait l'objet de railleries. En Rus- sie, où son prix de vente atteint 100 000 roubles (soit 3 000  environ), elle demeure une voiture très populaire et bénéficie, elle aussi, de son aptitude à passer entre les mains de tout mécanicien un peu bricoleur. 

Lada n'est pas la seule marque à faire vivre les Fiat des années 1970. Le constructeur turc Tofas poursuit la fabrication du modèle 131 (1974) mais aussi de la Uno (1983). En revanche, la Renault 12, longtemps favorite de la firme roumaine Dacia, a discrètement tiré sa révérence. 

En France aussi on peut croiser quelques vétérans portant beau. Le petit utilitaire Citroën C15, directement issu de la Visa - un modèle vieux de vingt-cinq ans -, défie la logique commerciale et poursuit une carrière qui aurait dû, en principe, s'interrompre depuis belle lurette. Les maçons, les plâtriers et les chasseurs de sangliers ont contribué à prolonger la carrière de cette auto dure à cuire, qui épouse les désirs de ceux qui attendent d'un véhicule qu'il soit fonctionnel et bon marché. La doyenne et sans doute la plus séduisante des voitures immortelles reste la très britannique Morgan. Le modèle 4/4 (quatre roues, quatre cylindres), intronisé en 1936 par cette firme autrefois réputée pour ses voitures à trois roues, n'a depuis jamais quitté le catalogue. 

Les constructeurs, conscients que ces doyennes qui ne leur coûtent presque rien à fabriquer représentent de jolies rentes et font vibrer les nostalgiques, fantasment sur le thème de la réincarnation. Mercedes a reproduit à l'identique cent exemplaires du tricycle Benz de 1886, qui ont été vendus à prix d'or à des fanatiques de la marque. Ford a fait de même en refabriquant à la main six Model-T (produit à 15 millions d'exemplaires de 1908 à 1927) que la firme réserve pour les grandes occasions. 

Jean-Michel Normand

PROCHAIN ARTICLE : Les orfèvres de la voiture faite main


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adieu, Coccinelle 
C'en est terminé pour la Coccinelle, dont la production vient de s'arrêter dans l'usine mexicaine de Puebla. Depuis 1938 auront été produits plus de vingt millions d'exemplaires de la Volkswagen fondatrice, initialement dénommée KDF ("Kraft durch Freude", "le travail par la joie"). Projet impulsé par Hitler, qui voulait doter le Reich de sa "voiture du peuple", le scarabée de Wolfsburg a été en quelque sorte amnistié après la seconde guerre mondiale. En fait, sa carrière ne débute véritablement qu'en 1945. Le moteur refroidi par air est installé à l'arrière et il démarre par tous les temps. Ce n'est alors pas si courant. La petite voiture ronde créée par Ferdinand Porsche demeure pendant vingt ans le produit unique de Volkswagen et symbolise le miracle allemand. Puis la Coccinelle devient l'auto bon marché et décalée de la jeunesse américaine en quête d'indépendance. La version camionnette (le Combi) devient une icône du rock'n'roll, et la "cox" cabriolet séduit les bourgeois dans le vent. Evincée par la Golf, la Coccinelle s'était retirée au Mexique depuis presque trente ans. Elle laisse derrière elle la New Beetle, une héritière branchée.

Requiem pour la Fiat Panda 
Une vraie voiture taillée pour la ville, avec une frimousse avenante et un joli nom. La Fiat Panda (4 180 000 unités entre 1980 et 2003) a fait mieux que la Fiat 500 (4 millions). Moderne, fonctionnelle, la Panda est dessinée par Giugiaro, et ses volumes bien répartis lui donnent une allure sérieuse. En France, où les acheteurs de petites voitures sont particulièrement exigeants, la firme de Turin en écoulera presque 400 000. Hélas, les Panda se reproduisent difficilement. Fiat n'a pas su renouveler à temps son best-seller, dont la carrière exceptionnellement longue tient autant à ses qualités intrinsèques qu'à l'incapacité des dernières générations de Fiat (Cinquecento et Seicento) à prendre le relais. Très appréciée en Italie, où elle occupait encore la cinquième place des ventes ces derniers mois, la Panda sera remplacée par la petite Gingo, sur laquelle pèsent de lourds enjeux.

L'Ambassador, fidèle au poste 
"Oh my dear !", a-t-on envie de s'écrier devant la Hindustan Ambassador. Impossible de trouver plus anglais que cette voiture, dont la fidélité au modèle d'origine (une Morris Oxford de 1954) est d'une parfaite sincérité, hormis la présence d'une direction assistée et d'une climatisation. La dernière opération de rajeunissement - était-ce bien nécessaire ? - s'est limitée à de légères modifications des phares et de la calandre.Cette propulsion par les roues arrière, qui dispose depuis 1991 de moteurs assez valeureux (1,8 litre essence ou 2 litres diesel), quoique dépassés et d'un poids plume, a été diffusée à 600 000 exemplaires en Inde. Longtemps véhicule officiel des administrations, l'Hindustan Ambassador voit ses ventes (désormais un peu plus de 10 000 par an) reculer régulièrement, mais elle reste prisée des particuliers. Ceux-ci apprécient sans doute davantage son tarif, inférieur de 25 % à celui d'une Opel Corsa, que sa ligne furieusement rétro.

Morgan for ever 
Inchangée depuis 1936, la Morgan 4/4 exprime un subtil alliage de conservatisme affiché (la ligne années 1930, le long capot strié, les montants de carrosserie en frêne, l'absence de vitres) et de modernisme habilement dissimulé (le moteur est le 1,8 litre seize soupapes de la Ford Focus et l'on peut aussi installer un V8 made in England). Dépourvue d'une direction assistée et sèchement suspendue, cette voiture offre le supplément d'âme d'une voiture ancienne mais ne craint ni le "vapor lock" ni la surchauffe. Au prix auquel elle s'affiche (à partir de 42 500  ), on n'en attendait pas moins. La maison Jacques Savoye, qui assure l'importation des Morgan en France, en diffuse chaque année une trentaine et propose un échappement spécial qui donne au moteur Ford une belle sonorité, à l'ancienne. En 1990, il fallait attendre jusqu'à sept ans pour prendre possession de sa Morgan. Au prix d'un vaste effort de réorganisation, l'usine - ou plutôt l'atelier - de Malvern Link (Worcestershire) est passée de dix... à douze unités par semaine, et les délais sont devenus presque raisonnables.

 ARTICLE PARU DANS L'EDITION DU 06.08.03


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je préfère les plus petits phares, ça lui donne un air plus ramassé...



T'as raison... qu'est-ce qu'elle s'en ramasse cette Mégane... Il existe même un thread à son sujet qui s'appelle _Beurk!_...


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si la mégane 2 avait des blocs optiques avant comme cela



Ça rappelle trop les Pigeot !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je préfère les plus petits phares, ça lui donne un air plus ramassé...



pour une fois on est d'accord...


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison... qu'est-ce qu'elle s'en ramasse cette Mégane... Il existe même un thread à son sujet qui s'appelle _Beurk!_...



j'ai juste dit qu'elle avait l'air plus ramassée... c'est tout...


----------



## decoris (9 Août 2003)

il y a une question que je me pose depuis quelques temps, mais personne n'a su me donner une réponse convaincante : 

qu'est ce que ça donnerait un moteur essence avec la technologie diesel?

je m'explique : prenons un moteur essence. on y ajoute : l'injection directe, les injecteurs pompe, le turbo à géométrie variable (jamais vu dans une voiture essence, pouruqoi???), et toutes les techniques de dépolutions soffistiquées...

ça donnerait quoi? un 4 cyl 2l de 300cv, qui consomme 6litres au cents???


----------



## decoris (9 Août 2003)

BMW va déja modifier la série 7!!! le iDrive semble t il rebute bcp de client, il va se voire adjoindre deux nouveaux boutons : un qui renvoie au menu principal, et un programmable!!
déjà revistée a peine un an après sa sortie...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> BMW va déja modifier la série 7!!! le iDrive semble t il rebute bcp de client, il va se voire adjoindre deux nouveaux boutons : un qui renvoie au menu principal, et un programmable!!
> déjà revistée a peine un an après sa sortie...



Tiens, tiens le iDrive ne serait pas ergonomique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'en avais parlé *ici*... Et aussi plus haut dans ce présent thread _Beurk!_ J'ai essayé la Serie 7 l'année dernière... et je vois pas comment utiliser ce système en roulant...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> déjà revistée a peine un an après sa sortie...



Elle sera restylée en 2005 avec une calandre plus sobre (vu dans l'Auto-Journal)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amateurs, série en cours dans "Le Monde" sur les voitures increvables.
> série de 4 ou 5 articles commencée dans le numéro daté du 6 août (en vente l depuis le 5 après-midi à Paris).



Très interessant ces articles.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Elle sera restylée en 2005 avec une calandre plus sobre (vu dans l'Auto-Journal)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup le dernier Auto-Journal, le dossier spécial  Ferrari est super, le premier test de la Bentley Continental Gt également.
Ca fait du bien de rêver un peu.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2003)

Voici un gars qui se la pète dans sa Z4 5.0 Hartge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et la M3 de devant elle est aussi à lui?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici un gars qui se la pète dans sa Z4 5.0 Hartge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On voit de plus en plus de Z4 à Luxembourg. Elle est vraiment très belle.
On verra si BMW sortira une version M, j'imagine que oui, ça va faire mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour le moment au Luxembourg, c'est 90 km/h sur autoroute et 60 km/h maxi sur route pour cause de pollution.
ça fait bizarre de rouler à 90 sur autoroute mais bon, ça a un côté sympa, vacance.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On voit de plus en plus de Z4 à Luxembourg. Elle est vraiment très belle.
> On verra si BMW sortira une version M, j'imagine que oui, ça va faire mal.
> 
> 
> ...



Ici aussi en Suisse, on croise beaucoup de Z4... et plus beaucoup de Z3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sinon il y aura assurément une version M pour fin 2004, début 2005 je pense... Avec quel moteur, ça c'est une autre histoire... Faut demander à Toph. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon une qui me plaît bien aussi (presque plus que la Z4)... c'est *celle-ci*... Pas mal en blanc, non?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi en Suisse, on croise beaucoup de Z4... et plus beaucoup de Z3...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'elle est pas mal en blanc mais bon, je ne crois pas que je la prendrais de cette couleur.
J'aime assez le noir et le rouge pour la M3.


----------



## iMax (10 Août 2003)

Petit bonjours du pays de l'oncle Sam... Ici on voit pas mal de voitures qu'on a pas en Europe.

On a un Chrysler Town &amp; Country de location (le voyager s'appelle comme ça ici...) et il est évidemment en boite auto. C'est un gros veau et ce, malgré le V6 3.3l... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un vrai bateau qui est même moins réactif que notre Espace 2.0 16v. Je pense que c'est du à la boite auto et au fait qu'il est bien plus lourd que l'Espace en raison de sa carrosserie en tôle...

Bah tiens, ça me donne une idée qui changera de l'éternel débat essence-diesel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Vous êtes plutot boite manuelle ou boite auto ? (j'ai pas réussi à faire marcher un sondage comme il faut et j'ai pas trop de temps.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est un vrai bateau qui est même moins réactif que notre Espace 2.0 16v. Je pense que c'est du à la boite auto et au fait qu'il est bien plus lourd que l'Espace en raison de sa carrosserie en tôle...



Pour info la dernière version de l'Espace a une carrosserie traditionelle... mais ce n'est toujours pas un gros balourd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## decoris (10 Août 2003)

boite manuelle, m'sieur!!! (pourtant j'ai une boite auto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) Vous êtes plutot boite manuelle ou boite auto ? (j'ai pas réussi à faire marcher un sondage comme il faut et j'ai pas trop de temps..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boîte manuelle... mais je ne rechigne par contre pas devant une boîte semi-automatique comme la SMG II, le côté sportif est renforcé.

Sinon il est évident que sur une grosse berline (une Classe S pare exemple), la boîte automatique aura ma préférence. 

*Aïe, aïe, aïe...*





 «Ce que les clients recherchent avant tout dans les produits BMW, c'est la qualité et l'excellence. Au niveau informatique, c'est la même volonté de perfection qui nous anime.» C'est quand le 1er avril?


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ça n'est pas du tout le cas du Cayenne qui est à l'aise sur toutes les surfaces...



C'est bien ce que j'avais dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des 4x4 uppés, mes préférés sont le Range Rover et le Cayenne. Le Touareg me plais aussi pas mal du tout, et ce pour son V10 TDI au couple camionesque (pour le terrain hein...)

Cependant, je pense que je n'achèterai jamais de gros 4x4. Au prix qu'ils coutent, on ne doit pas trop les faire sortir des sentiers battus...

Pour jouer les baroudeurs, je prendrais un p'tit 4x4 rustique avec boite de réduction. Avec ça on passe partout et on a pas peur d'abimer...

Pis pour le sport, y'en a pour tout les gouts et pour toutes les bourses...

Mon dernier coup de coeur est pour celle-ci:




Nissan 350Z

C'est une des seules japonaises qui me fasse envie (ormis peut-être une Impreza STI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2003)

Une question me taraude l'esprit depuis cette nuit... Je rentrais du boulot à 1h hier soir, je roulais environ à 90 km/h sur une route cantonale. J'ai aperçu une voiture parquée au bord de la route à environ 100-200 mètres. A ce moment là je roulais à 90... J'ai commencé à ralentir. Arrivé à la hauteur de la voiture je roulais à 80, soit la vitesse reglémentaire. Après avoir passé la voiture, j'ai eu l'impression de voir un flash rouge dans mon dos, pourtant je roulais à vitesse réglementaire... Est-ce possible que le radar m'ait pris avant le passage vers la voiture (90 km/h), et que le flash ait eu lieu après (80 km/h)?

Ça va encore être pour ma pomme...


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2003)

Bah, tu verras bien si tu reçois une envellope de la blécherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non, sérieusement, je n'en ai aucune idée... Mais je pense que si tu roules à 90 au lieu de 80, l'amende ne doit pas être très salée, voir inexistante...


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2003)

WebO, t'as aussi un orage de fou à Vevey ?

Ici, ça descend vraiment fort... 

Quelle bonne idée j'ai eu de nétoyer complétement mon scooter aujourd'hui


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) Non, sérieusement, je n'en ai aucune idée... Mais je pense que si tu roules à 90 au lieu de 80, l'amende ne doit pas être très salée, voir inexistante...



Non, je sais que l'amende ne sera pas très salée, j'avais été flashé au même endroit l'année dernière mais je roulais à 100 et j'avais eu 160 francs d'amende... C'était juste pour savoir si ce que j'ai cru voir était un flash ou pas, puisqu'au moment où il s'est produit, je roulais à vitesse réglementaire.




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> WebO, t'as aussi un orage de fou à Vevey ?
> 
> Ici, ça descend vraiment fort....



Oui, il y a eu un orage, mais j'ai pas fait attention à son intensité.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier coup de coeur est pour celle-ci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'aime beaucoup aussi cet Nissan Z.
Je l'ai vue "en vrai" il y a quelques jours, elle est vraiment magnifique. Le rouge lui va très bien mais si je devais en prendre une, elle serait noire.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2003)

Voici l'Altéa de Seat, un MSV (Multi Sport Vehicle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )










Nouveau joujou dessiné par Walter de Silva.

Je le trouve très dynamique mais je ne me vois pas dedans.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aime beaucoup aussi cet Nissan Z.
> Je l'ai vue "en vrai" il y a quelques jours, elle est vraiment magnifique. Le rouge lui va très bien mais si je devais en prendre une, elle serait noire.



Pas mal... moteur 3,5 litres V6, 275 chevaux... ajouté à cela un prix très accessible... Peut-être trop? Dommage que ça soit une Nissan... Je préfère alors la S2000 de Honda à choisir entre les japonaises. Une anecdote étonnante à propos de la Nissan Z; chez Nissan on se serait inspiré du feu Coupé Z3 pour construire la Z. J'ai lu ça *ici*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, la nouvelle *Porsche GT2*? 483 chevaux, 0-100 en 4 secondes, 318 km/h... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La petite Seat? Pas mal... j'aime bien... même si je ne me vois pas non plus à l'intérieur...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne me vois pas dedans.



je te rassure : d'après les photos, il n'y a personne dedans pour le moment. Je te préviendrais si je vois quelqu'un y entrer !!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, je pense que je n'achèterai jamais de gros 4x4. Au prix qu'ils coutent, on ne doit pas trop les faire sortir des sentiers battus...



Pareil, je suis de moins en moins 4x4, c'est un non sens, des roues si larges, un tel poid, une surface frontale kolossale, une consommation folle,...
Pour ne jamais quitter les sentiers battus (heureusement d'ailleur, imaginé l'état de nos forêt...)
A l'heure où on nous parle de réchauffement climatique, de pollutions, de limitations de vitesses contre la pollutions (presque 2 semaines au Luxembourg) c'est totalement absurde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous me direz qu'une Nissan Z, BMW Z4 et autres sportives n'ont pas plus de sens.
Je vous répondrais que vous avez raison.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> je te rassure : d'après les photos, il n'y a personne dedans pour le moment. Je te préviendrais si je vois quelqu'un y entrer !!



Je m'attendais à cette réponse,


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2003)

RHAAAAAAAAA LOVELY !! (désolé pour la taille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






Elle est encore plus belle comme ça... J'espère qu'on la verra un jour par chez nous... 

Foguenne: Moi aussi j'en ai vu plein en vrai: j'étais en vacances aux USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Pis y'en avait une a gagner aux machines à sous dans un casino de Las Vegas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (y'avait aussi une Z4 d'ailleur).

WebO: Je cracherais pas sur la GT2, loin de là. Seulement, je préfère rester réaliste en rêvant à des voitures accessibles... J'ai bien plus de chance de me retrouver un jour derrière le volant d'une 350Z que d'une GT2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je trouve que son prix est tout à fait correct et je me réjouis de pouvoir lire un test complet de la version européenne.


Franchement, j'ai toujours préféré les européenes et les américaines aux Japonaises, mais cette Nissan est une exception.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2003)

Un test de la Nissan Z ici. (revue assez sérieuse.)

Je la préfère en coupé qu'en cabrio.


----------



## decoris (18 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ajouté à cela un prix très accessible... Peut-être trop?



décidément, je ne me ferai jamais à tes remarques élitistes et stupides sur le prix des voitures...


----------



## decoris (18 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un test de la Nissan Z ici. (revue assez sérieuse.)



très sérieuse même!! ya pas mieux que le moniteur auto comme maga voiture...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> décidément, je ne me ferai jamais à tes remarques élitistes et stupides sur le prix des voitures...



Tiens... j'aurais parié que tu réagisses à cette remarque... Je l'ai d'ailleurs un peu fait exprès...


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2003)

J'avais aussi remarqué, mais j'ai rien dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après tout, on a le droit d'être de ceux qui résonnent en "plus c'est cher, mieux c'est"...


----------



## decoris (18 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai d'ailleurs un peu fait exprès...



ça va alors, t'es à moitié pardonné...


----------



## decoris (18 Août 2003)

j'ai été faire un stage de perfectionnement moto aujourd'hui au centre de maitrise auto à nivelles, et j'ai été scié : un jeune gars est arrivé pour un stage DÉBUTANT (meme pas perfectionnement, débutant!!!) au volant d'une GSX-R 1300 flambant neuve... (moto de 175cv - 300km/h, accélère aussi fort qu'une F1 : 2,9s de 0 à 100km/h)... comment peut on être inconsciant à ce point??????




ça mérite un beurk d'or...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été faire un stage de perfectionnement moto aujourd'hui au centre de maitrise auto à nivelles, et j'ai été scié : un jeune gars est arrivé pour un stage DÉBUTANT (meme pas perfectionnement, débutant!!!) au volant d'une GSX-R 1300 flambant neuve... (moto de 175cv - 300km/h, accélère aussi fort qu'une F1 : 2,9s de 0 à 100km/h)... comment peut on être inconsciant à ce point??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le même genre mais plus dramatique.
Ma chérie a vu arrivé un motard dans le service de neurochirurgie où elle travaille. Jusque là, que du "normal" pour cette année d'hécatombe.
Le seul truc, c'est que lui est tombé alors qu'il avait son casque au poignet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, il avait également bu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Résultat, ils est complètement "décérébré".
A part son cerveau en bouillie, il n'a pas de lésion très grave... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc si il avait mis son casque...
J'en rajoute une couche, il est père d'un enfant de quelques mois...


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> très sérieuse même!! ya pas mieux que le moniteur auto comme maga voiture...



Aaaaaah, ces belges...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







N'empêche que la Nissan Z a le même V6 3.5 l que la Vel Satis, alors camembert  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la Nissan Z a le même V6 3.5 l que la Vel Satis, alors camembert  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais retravaillé... Ils devraient mettre cette version sous le capot des Vel Satis et Espace, ça plairait à WebO


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> RHAAAAAAAAA LOVELY !! (désolé pour la taille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention c'est une photo du concept car (même si la vraie existe aussi). Voci des photos du concept car coupé. On remarque la ligne un peu plus pure que la version de série.











Et la planche de bord un rien plus futuriste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









'+


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Août 2003)

'

Voici la "vraie" Nissan 350z Roadster...











'+


----------



## minime (18 Août 2003)

Même dans Racer la 350Z c'est d'la balle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OUA OUA VOUM !


----------



## decoris (18 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc, c'est que lui est tombé alors qu'il avait son casque au poignet



ça c'est encore une aberration de la loi belge : tu es obligé de porter le casque en moto, mais ils ne te disent pas ou!!!!
donc théoriquement tu peux te ballader en moto avec la casque au poignet...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est encore une aberration de la loi belge : tu es obligé de porter le casque en moto, mais ils ne te disent pas ou!!!!
> donc théoriquement tu peux te ballader en moto avec la casque au poignet...



J'ai toujours adoré l'humour belge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Allez, tiens j'en profite pour lancer un sondage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1061234214WebOliver">


*Vous êtes plutôt...*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Z3
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Z4
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Je ne sais pas
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours adoré l'humour belge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je prefere le Z1


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prefere le Z1



Bon d'accord, il est pourri mon sondage... j'ai oublié la *Z1*, la *Z8* (ma préférée), la *Z9* (qui doit avoir servi de base au Coupé Serie 6), et la *Z22*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, pis tant pis... vous choisirez quand même entre la Z3 et la Z4.


----------



## decoris (18 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours adoré l'humour belge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la Z3 implique le coupé???? si oui, je la choisis!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

Mais il manque plein d'option !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1061239323Finn_Atlas">


*alors vous êtes plutôt (aussi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Z2*
[polloption=R2D2
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />rien (d't'façon j'aime pas les voitures)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Dieseliste !! [img]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif[/img]
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />une épave
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />moto
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />à bicycletteeeeeeuuuuh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />autre (faut toujours metre autre dans un sondage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


Et hop !


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Même dans Racer la 350Z c'est d'la balle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai chargé Racer pour essayer. Il n'y a pas la 350Z et je n'ai pu la charger nulle par 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, comment on fait pour jouer au clavier plutot qu'a la souris ? C'est nul à la souris...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est encore une aberration de la loi belge : tu es obligé de porter le casque en moto, mais ils ne te disent pas ou!!!!
> donc théoriquement tu peux te ballader en moto avec la casque au poignet...



Sauf que ça c'est passé au Luxembourg.


----------



## minime (19 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, comment on fait pour jouer au clavier plutot qu'a la souris ? C'est nul à la souris...



J'ai répondu dans le forum Un Mac pour jouer.


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai répondu dans le forum Un Mac pour jouer.



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[màj] J'ai posé une autre question sur ce même thread


----------



## decoris (19 Août 2003)

nuvelle jaguar X-Type break...











au fait, webo, t'as aussi qqch contre les break??? c'est gros et on met des crasses dans le coffre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon j'ai été faire le plein de ma supertoy hier et devinez ce qui était à coté de moi : une phaeton V10 TDI...
webo je suis sur à 100% que tu serais incapable de dire si c'est une diesel ou une essence de l'extérieur!!! c'est un ronflement sourd, un peu comme un Ford F150 (V8 4,8l)... ça donne vraiment superbien...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

>


Je trouve que ça fait un peut hybride en Série 5 Touring et V40, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) au fait, webo, t'as aussi qqch contre les break??? c'est gros et on met des crasses dans le coffre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, je n'ai rien contre les breaks. Je l'aime bien le nouveau break E55 de Mercedes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sinon, j'avais essayé une BMW 740d il y deux ans... Bien sûr, à l'intérieur c'est calme, agréable à conduire et tout... Mais c'est toujours gênant d'avoir ce d à l'arrière... Je préfère une 745i le joli bruit d'un V8.


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

C'est sur qu'un gros V8 essence, c'est très chantant (surtout les américains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur qu'un gros V8 essence, c'est très chantant (surtout les américains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis pas vraiment fan des américaines... quoiqu'une Ford GT40... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ou une petite *Viper*.


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas vraiment fan des américaines...



Moi si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . (enfin, les sportives, hein...)
Si y'a bien des voitures qui ne sont pas sous-motorisées, c'est les sportives américaines


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi si
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais mais question fiabilité et qualité de finition c'est loin d'être ça...


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais question fiabilité et qualité de finition c'est loin d'être ça...



C'est vrai que la finition, c'est à l'américaine: plastiques durs, ajustement bas de gamme et ce, parce qu'ils sont moins exigents que nous pour ça. Par contre, pour ce qui est de la fiabilité, tu as tord. Les voitures américaines sont très fiables. Sur ce points, les américains sont bien plus exigents que nous.


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'avais essayé une BMW 740d il y deux ans... Bien sûr, à l'intérieur c'est calme, agréable à conduire et tout... Mais c'est toujours gênant d'avoir ce d à l'arrière... Je préfère une 745i le joli bruit d'un V8.



si c'est le d à l'arrière qui t'énerve, là je peux rien faire (à part te dire de le retirer!)

par contre je trouve que ça fait très classe d'avoir un V10 à l'arrière...


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas vraiment fan des américaines... quoiqu'une Ford GT40...



j'ai déjà été dans une F150 lightning (pick up de 350cv). le bruit est extraordinaire!!! quand tu accélère, tu ne peux pas t'empecher d'avoir le sourire au lèvre tellement c'est grisant comme bruit!
par contre la conso  est souvent proche des... 30l aux cents!!


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà été dans une F150 lightning (pick up de 350cv). le bruit est extraordinaire!!! quand tu accélère, tu ne peux pas t'empecher d'avoir le sourire au lèvre tellement c'est grisant comme bruit!
> par contre la conso  est souvent proche des... 30l aux cents!!



Ah, c'est sur, c'est quelque chose le chant d'un gros V8 américain. Ça fait un bruit bien rauque, métalique. Et pas seulement à l'accélération. Dès que tu lève le pied, ça te fais des gros "glouglous", c'est le pied... Mais le mieux.

Pour ce qui est de la conso, c'est sur, c'est une autre philosophie... La bas, il s'en foutent, ils payent 1.5$ le gallon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Mais en échange, t'as des moteurs coupleux et puissant à souhait


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

c'est marrant, mais ces gros V8 sont un peu comme des diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zone rouge à 4800tr, et couple de camion vers 1200, 1300 tours...
bien sur ils consomment 3 à 4 fois plus, mais bon...


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, mais ces gros V8 sont un peu comme des diesel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...mais ça a son charme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En rêgle générale, plus t'as de cylindres et plus t'as une grosse cylindrée, plus ça tourne lentement.


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

je sais... n'empeche que c'est rigolo que pour les américains, le moteur essence parfait (V8 5,6l ) ait les caractéristiques, à peu de chose près, des gros diesel européen, mais consomment le triple...
mais bon, c'est vrai qu'un F150 V8 très bien équipé est à environ 30 000$...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je sais... n'empeche que c'est rigolo que pour les américains, le moteur essence parfait (V8 5,6l ) ait les caractéristiques, à peu de chose près, des gros diesel européen, mais consomment le triple... (...)



Avec le V8 essence on a le joli gloup-gloup du moteur contre le schlak-schlak du diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et l'odeur et l'échappement noirâtre sont épargnés au conducteur qui se trouve derrière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a deux semaines je suis allé faire les cols en Suisse, je me suis retrouvé à quelques reprises derrière un diesel... après quelques minutes les maux de têtes et la barre sur le front apparraissent, c'est désagréable et détestable.


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

mais oui, mais oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour en revenir au break jaguar, je le trouve très réussi sur cette vue :


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, mais oui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas de la mauvaise foi. J'avais vraiment des maux de tête.

Sinon ce break Jaguar... On dirait un Volvo...


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Mais ils se foutent de la sobriété, ils payent trois fois rien l'essence... C'est pas pour rien que ce sont les plus gros polueurs du monde. Pis il n'y a quand même pas que des V8 là bas. On y voit beaucoup de japonaises 4 cyl et beaucoup de 6 cylindres toutes marques... Sinon, on voit aussi beaucoup de camionnettes V10 essence ! Sinon, j'ai vu aussi pas mal de diesel (des 5.7 dans les pick up dodge, entre autres...)


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

>



Bof bof ce break... J'aime pas vraiment. Je préfère un break Laguna.

Sinon, vous êtes marrant vous deux avec votre éternel débat diesel vs essence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Vous sortez tour à tour des arguments limite mauvaise foi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

Mais je ne veux pas prendre position. Je n'ai pas le permis et mes expériences en matière de conduite auto se limitent à un peu de pratique d'auto école sur des parking déserts ainsi que 250 bornes sur les routes désertes de l'ouest américain au volant d'un veau automatique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Je trouve toutefois que les diesels ont fait d'énormes progrès ces  dernières années et l'envie me démange de pouvoir comparer afin de pouvoir me faire un avis. Rendez vous dans quelques années pour ça


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

ils payent trois fois rien l'essence? 
le gallon est tout proche des 2$, ce qui revient à près de 0,65 euro le litre... donc pas tellement loin de chez nous, et quand t'as une voiture qui consomme 25l aux cents, tu le sens bien passer, crois moi!


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

Le prix de l'essence est assez variable là bas... 2$ quand c'est cher, 1.5 sinon. Et laisse moi te rappeller qu'un gallon = 3.785 litres...


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

ouais, ben ça fait moins de la moitié du prix, et les voitures consomment 3 ou 4 fois plus, donc ils devraient aussi être intéressé par des moteurs plus économes...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2003)

Voici un *site* pour toi, Décus...


----------



## iMax (22 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ben ça fait moins de la moitié du prix, et les voitures consomment 3 ou 4 fois plus, donc ils devraient aussi être intéressé par des moteurs plus économes...



Ils sont comme ça depuis des années, on va malheureusement pas les faire changer comme ça... D'autant plus que les américains ont d'autres logiques de consomation que nous et pour eux, la voiture est plus importante que pour nous (longues distances, pas de transports publics)


----------



## iMax (22 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici un *site* pour toi, Décus...



Il va pas bien le gars ? Quel rapport entre une RS6 et un TDI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## iMax (22 Août 2003)

Mooooche...

Ça fait mal au coeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Morale de cet histoire: c'est pas parce qu'on a une sportive très haut de gamme qu'on sait conduire


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici un *site* pour toi, Décus...



La partie avec les photos de voiture craschées, ça fait mal.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

J'aime assez la Jaguar X break mais je préfère le nouveau projet de Saab.






L'intérieur semble moins rigide que dans les Saabs actuelles.


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici un *site* pour toi, Décus...




ce genre d'image me fait sourire : c'est de la bonne blague... (comme si une M5 faisait du 310km/h...)


----------



## iMax (22 Août 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il a de la gueule ce truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça vise à concurencer les Volvo XC90 ?


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La partie avec les photos de voiture craschées, ça fait mal.



tu parles!!!












moi qui croyait que les porsches savaient freiner...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ce genre d'image me fait sourire : c'est de la bonne blague... (comme si une M5 faisait du 310km/h...)



Si elle est débridée, on doit pouvoir pousser une M5 à 310... Mais Mercedes, BMW et Audi ont signé un accord et brident leurs voitures à 250... Porsche n'a pas signé.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il a de la gueule ce truc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas, sur le site il parle de break branché style Audi A4.


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si elle est débridée, on doit pouvoir pousser une M5 à 310... Mais Mercedes, BMW et Audi ont signé un accord et brident leurs voitures à 250... Porsche n'a pas signé.




mouarf!!! tu crois vraiment ça???

une ferrari 360 modena de 400cv n'atteind pas 300km/h, et une maranello arrive dificillement à 310, et tu penses qu'une M5 pourrait??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si ils sont un temps soit peu intelligents chez BMW (pas sur...), ils ont adapté l'étagement de la boite à la vitesse limitée...

donc 270 je veux bien, mais 310 c'est une super blague... d'autant qu'a cette vitesse le vent est tel que la M5 décolle...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2003)

Voici le *test* de la Z4 5.0 de chez Hartge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la M5... je ne peux pas le confirmer, mais débridée elle passe les 300.


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> elle passe les 300.



l'espoir fait vivre...

dis moi quel intéret BMW aurait a mettre dans la M5 une boite assez longue pour atteindre les 300km/h, et donc perdre une ou deux secondes aux 1000m DA, alors que la voiture est limitée à 250km/h???

de plus, atteindre une telle vitesse demande une distance énorme, donc c'est irréalisable...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> l'espoir fait vivre...
> 
> dis moi quel intéret BMW aurait a mettre dans la M5 une boite assez longue pour atteindre les 300km/h, et donc perdre une ou deux secondes aux 1000m DA, alors que la voiture est limitée à 250km/h???
> 
> de plus, atteindre une telle vitesse demande une distance énorme, donc c'est irréalisable...



Ecoute, j'ai recherché sur le net et j'ai trouvé plusieurs sources différentes qui la donnent entre 295 et 310 km/h...


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, j'ai recherché sur le net et j'ai trouvé plusieurs sources différentes qui la donnent entre 295 et 310 km/h...



impossible, même sur un banc d'essais... à cause de la boite!!!! bien sur si on change la boite (ou qu'on met des pneus 22"), alors ya ptetre moyen d'atteindre les 300km/h... mais sur un banc uniqument!


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

autre solution : le compteur de la M5 triche énormément... si à 270 elle indique déjà 300...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> autre solution : le compteur de la M5 triche énormément... si à 270 elle indique déjà 300...



Peut-être, car j'ai lu dernièrement qu'un type tapait le 270 en M3, normalement limitée à 250... Mais il faut aussi ajouter que BMW limite à 250... mais offre toujours un peu plus. Le bridage est théorique à 250.


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

le bridage est généralement bon chez BMW et mercedes.. parfois audi se laisse un peu aller.. la RS4 avait été chronometrée à 267km/h par le moniteur automobile lors de son essais (254 pour la M5 et 249 pour la E55, si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais ils sont lointains...)

par contre tous trichent systématiquement sur les vitesses : plus de 15km/h au dela de 220...


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

de toute façon la vitesse maxi on s'en fout, ça sert à rien...
ce qui compte c'est : 

les accélérations départ arrêté (tu enfumes tout le monde au feu rouge)
les reprises (tu fais disparaitre les tracteurs de ton rétro à la vitesse de la lumière)

la vitesse maxi, il faut être soit felé soit complètement felé pour l'utiliser réellement...


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

ça me rapelle un article de sport auto, sur un allemand qui avait acheter une maclaren F1 comme, je cite "outil de travail"

ça lui faisait gagner 1h15 sur ses trajets par rapport à sa porsche 911...

et il a même fait une pointe à 340 sur une autoroute allemande!


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ce qui compte c'est :
> 
> les accélérations départ arrêté (tu enfumes tout le monde au feu rouge)
> les reprises (tu fais disparaitre les tracteurs de ton rétro à la vitesse de la lumière)



Tu as parfaitement raison, le plus important, c'est d'enfumer tout le monde au feux rouge et de faire disparaitre les tracteurs dans son rétro à la vitesse de l'éclair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Tu es quand même de drole de coco.


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

excuse moi, mais c'est le seul truc un tant soit peu intéressant dans les perf... on s'en fout de la vitesse maxi!!!


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

en parlant de performances, voila toutes les caractéristiques de la nouvelle mercedes SLR :


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi, mais c'est le seul truc un tant soit peu intéressant dans les perf... on s'en fout de la vitesse maxi!!!



Je suis d'accord avec toi, je n'ai rien à faire de la vitesse maxi mais il n'y a pas que les accélérations non plus.
Le feeling, la tenue de route, les sensations procurées sont aussi importante.
Une Smart roadster me fait plus envie qu'une Mercedes ML AMG ou X5 4,8l. Pourtant ces accélérations sont moins importantes.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2003)

J'ai récupéré il y a quelque temps cette *vidéo* sur le site de BMW. Il s'agit de l'évolution de la calandre de la Serie 5.


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

En fait, quand sort la nouvelle série 5 ? Si je le demande, c'est parce que j'en ai vu 2 aux USA et je croyais qu'elle sortait en automne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Août 2003)

'

La remplaçante de la M3 sera la M4 !











'+


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récupéré il y a quelque temps cette *vidéo* sur le site de BMW. Il s'agit de l'évolution de la calandre de la Serie 5.



Très sympa cette vidéo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Pour la M4, il en parle dans l'autojournal, elle est vraiment pas mal. 
La dernière série 7 était donc une erreur de parcour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La série 5, 6, future 3 et 1, Z4 sont très belle.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En fait, quand sort la nouvelle série 5 ? Si je le demande, c'est parce que j'en ai vu 2 aux USA et je croyais qu'elle sortait en automne  ...



Elle est sortie récemment, on commence à en voir en circulation.




			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> (...)



Il y aura donc une M3 et une M4? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc une Serie 4 également?


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Août 2003)

'

C'est effectivement l'article de l'AJ qui m'a donné l'idée de chercher ces photos, qui trainent depuis quelques temps déjà en fait. Effectivement il va y avoir une série 4 : ce sera le nouveau patronyme du coupé série 3.

Quant à la série 7, voici le replâtrage :






'+


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

ou alors la série 3 coupé et cabrio s'appellera série 4... et montera en gamme (genre CLK), et la série 6 sera proche des SL/CL


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> (...) Quant à la série 7, voici le replâtrage :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle fait Serie 5, cette Serie 7 revue... Espérons que cette m... d'iDrive soit améliorée et simplifiée..


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Août 2003)

'

Et voici un très beau "résumé" du nouveau style Citroën dans ce concept car !






'+


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2003)

"C'est pas une Visa"
mdr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'aime beaucoup la direction que prend Citroën.
Du style, enfin du style pour une marque qui n'en a pas manqué par le passé.
La C2 "sportive" est vraiment très mignone. (La version 1,6 16v 110cv doit être très plaisant à conduire.)
J'espère qu'ils auront plus de succès avec la C6 que Renault avec sa VelSatis et Peugeot sa 607.


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la direction que prend Citroën.



Oui, ils osent à nouveau être ce qu'ils sont, et mélangent ces valeurs passées (souvent très actuelles) avec les tendances d'aujourd'hui. Tout ça sous la direction de JP Ploué ex Renault qui a dessiné la Twingo et l'actuelle Clio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

Bof bof cette nouvelle face avant pour la 7... Je préfèrais l'actuelle, je m'y étais habitué... Ces phares avant font tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal...

Par contre, le nouveau style Citroën me plait bien.


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait Serie 5, cette Serie 7 revue... Espérons que cette m... d'iDrive soit améliorée et simplifiée..



je préfère cet avant à celui de la 5... quoique ce qui me dérangeais le plus dans la 7 (et la 5 aussi) c'est l'arrière...


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Et voici un très beau "résumé" du nouveau style Citroën dans ce concept car !



à mon avis c'est plutot le "beau" que tu devais mettre entre guillemets...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis c'est plutot le "beau" que tu devais mettre entre guillemets...



decus, imagine ce concept car avec un beau gris sigle VW à la place du chevron, tu verras, tu commenceras à apprécier.


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> decus, imagine ce concept car avec un beau gris sigle VW à la place du chevron, tu verras, tu commenceras à apprécier.



T'es pas prêt de voir une VW avec un style pareil, c'est pas assez fade


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> decus, imagine ce concept car avec un beau gris sigle VW à la place du chevron, tu verras, tu commenceras à apprécier.



mais oui, mais oui...


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

elle est vraiment laide, désolé...
le logo citroen qui se prolonge, c'est pas mal...
d'abord les phare mis au dessus du capot, prèsque contre le parrebrise...
ensuite, pas de calandre...
en plus c'est un monovolume (beurk!!!!!!!)


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> elle est vraiment laide, désolé...
> le logo citroen qui se prolonge, c'est pas mal...
> d'abord les phare mis au dessus du capot, prèsque contre le parrebrise...
> ensuite, pas de calandre...
> en plus c'est un monovolume (beurk!!!!!!!)



Ça n'est qu'un concept... ne vous enflammez pas... Il y a très peu de chance de rencontrer les prochaines Citroën sous cette forme sur les routes... Seuls quelques éléments seront gardés... et encore...


----------



## minime (23 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Seuls quelques éléments seront gardés... et encore...



Alors ils vont juste garder les chevrons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hop ! -&gt; [.]


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est qu'un concept... ne vous enflammez pas... Il y a très peu de chance de rencontrer les prochaines Citroën sous cette forme sur les routes... Seuls quelques éléments seront gardés... et encore...



OUF!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2003)

sont moches les citroen...
surtout la C3 ,qui ressemble a la 2CV...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sont moches les citroen...
> surtout la C3 ,qui ressemble a la 2CV...



Ben qu'est ce que t'as contre la 2CV... Même TheBig en a une...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'est ce que t'as contre la 2CV... Même TheBig en a une...



la seule voiture au monde où on pouvait remplacer les banquettes par des fauteuils Louis XVI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est ça, la classe


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> la seule voiture au monde où on pouvait remplacer les banquettes par des fauteuils Louis XVI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on peut faire ça dans une classe V... j'ai vu une classe V avec un canapé-lit aux place arrières, la super-classe...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> on peut faire ça dans une classe V... j'ai vu une classe V avec un canapé-lit aux place arrières, la super-classe...



c'est quoi ,une classe V????


----------



## Zitoune (23 Août 2003)

http://www.webcarcenter.com/guide/mercedes/classe-v/G1900.html]Une Mercedes[/URL]


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ,une classe V????



Une affreuse camionnette censée concurrencer l'Espace, entre autre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est qu'un concept... ne vous enflammez pas... Il y a très peu de chance de rencontrer les prochaines Citroën sous cette forme sur les routes... Seuls quelques éléments seront gardés... et encore...



La forme des phares et le profil sont proches de la future C4 (qui remplace la Xsara), les chevrons prolongés par les barres chromés constituent la future calandre de nombreux modèles a priori, la baguette chromée sur le côté sera sur tous les hauts de gamme, etc. Les proportions ne se retrouveront pas telles quelles bien sûr, mais sinon tout est là. L'arrière de l'Airdrema (le concept car précédent) se retrouvera dans une réinterprétation réaliste à l'arrière de la C4 coupé.



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> d'abord les phare mis au dessus du capot, prèsque contre le parrebrise...
> ensuite, pas de calandre...



Et depuis quand ce que tu décris est synonyme de laid ??

Ça me fera toujours rire les "désolé elle est moche", "les Citroën sont moches" (décidemment leurs errances passées risquent de leur coûter cher assez longtemps). Alors que simplement tu n'aimes pas, ce qui est autre chose... Je rappelle que tout objet à valeur esthétique peut ne pas plaire tout en étant formellement réussi... Et le "beau" n'est pas forcément "joli" ou confortable à regarder...

'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> http://www.webcarcenter.com/guide/mercedes/classe-v/G1900.html]Une Mercedes[/URL]



si c'est çà







et bien l'espace n'a pas de soucis a se faire!
on a du mal a croire que cette horrible camionette viens de chez mercedes!

PS:
Alonso en pole position!!


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Une affreuse camionnette censée concurrencer l'Espace, entre autre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça me fait marrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Concurrencer l'Espace avec cette camionette civilisée


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> PS:
> Alonso en pole position!!



Il est doué cet Alonso et Renault est sur la bonne voie.
M.Webber en troisième position sur la grille avec sa Jaguar. Dingue.
La F1 cette année est à  nouveau beaucoup plus interessante.
Pour une fois, difficile de prédire qui sera champion du mone.
Je pense que M.Shumacher va s'imposer au final mais bon c'est loin d'être fait.


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

désolé, pour moi beau et joli, c'est synonme...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> on peut faire ça dans une classe V... j'ai vu une classe V avec un canapé-lit aux place arrières, la super-classe...



pas du même goût, hélas


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> désolé, pour moi beau et joli, c'est synonme...



C'est une erreur courante, mais c'est une erreur.

'+


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> désolé, pour moi beau et joli, c'est synonme...



Il y a une petite différence entre les deux. Par exemple un paysage, un ciel étoilé, la mer, sont beaux... jamais jolis.

Par contre, un dessin d'enfant est joli... Enfin, on peut en discuter longtemps, mais pour moi il y a nuance.


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> blabla


regarde la position des gens dans ta classe V.... tu peux faire pareil dans une espace???
et puis le classe V va etre remplacé par le viano, qui est plus esthétique...
mais les moteurs seront toujours aussi mauvais...

mias pour une fois je ne vais pas contester : l'espace est une excellente voiture, c'est le meilleur monospace qui existe...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> rmias pour une fois je ne vais pas contester : l'espace est une excellente voiture, c'est le meilleur monospace qui existe...



comme le mac:le premier,toujours copié ,jamais égalé...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2003)

test 

Le nouvel espace est en tete des tests euros ncap...
12 voitures ont eu 5 étoiles,dont Espace,Vel Satis,Laguna 2(qui fut la premiere),Megane 2(la seule dans sa catégorie pour l'instant),Mercedes C et E,BMW X5,Saab 9-3 et 9-5 ,Peugeot 807 et Volvo XC 90 ...
mais l'espace est devant les autres avec 35,11 points sur 37 possibles...
a noter la megane 1 ,4 etoiles et 30 points,qui fait mieux que des modeles récents d'autres marques...
a noter qu'on est autant en securité dans Megane 2 que dans une Mercedes E...
cela montre que Renault est premierr en matiere de crash test...


avant d'etre premier en F1 l'an prochain(avec Schumacher au volant????)


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sont moches les citroen...
> surtout la C3 ,qui ressemble a la 2CV...



Ben MOI ma* mère* elle a eu une deux chevaux *VERT POMME*, qu'elle me laissait conduire sans permis, qu'est-ce qu'on a rigolé, bon, *une femme comme on en fait plus*


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2003)

*EuroNCAP*.

Est-ce qu'ils testent d'autres véhicules? La liste n'est pas très longue. Peut-être qu'ils ne publient pas tout. Ou ne testent-ils que les véhicules situés dans une fourchette de prix et d'entrée et milieu de gamme? Je voudrais bien voir ce que vaut par exemple une SL, une 911 Turbo... Bon ça fait cher à casser.


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, un dessin d'enfant est joli... Enfin, on peut en discuter longtemps, mais pour moi il y a nuance.



alors je veux bien : si la citroen présentée ci-dessus a été dessinée par un bambin ou un apprenti pattissier, alors éventuellement je pourrais admettre qu'elle soit jolie...


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> cela montre que Renault est premierr en matiere de crash test...



ils ont intéret : leurs véhicules sont des vraies savonnettes sur la route, vaut mieux que tous leurs client meurent pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis la mégane 1 est non seulement moche, mais en plus elle est pas jolie!


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ils ont intéret : leurs véhicules sont des vraies savonnettes sur la route, vaut mieux que tous leurs client meurent pas...



Je suis sûr que t'es pas sérieux, mais je le dis quand même : mais quel abruti !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A popos de ce que je disais sur l'esthétique : je n'irai pas plus loin car je ne maîtrise pas le sujet, mais il y a beaucoup beaucoup à dire... Et surtout si on s'éloigne de l'automobile et qu'on évoque les différentes formes d'art. En tout cas ça ne se réduit pas à l'exemple de WebO, même s'il n'est pas idiot (l'exmple, WebO je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Allez un exemple de voiture incroyablement belle mais très choquante à la base. Vue en vrai c'est vraiment époustouflant et troublant...






'+


----------



## Zitoune (24 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *EuroNCAP*.
> 
> Est-ce qu'ils testent d'autres véhicules? La liste n'est pas très longue. Peut-être qu'ils ne publient pas tout. Ou ne testent-ils que les véhicules situés dans une fourchette de prix et d'entrée et milieu de gamme? Je voudrais bien voir ce que vaut par exemple une SL, une 911 Turbo... Bon ça fait cher à casser.



La classe S a bien été testée contre un pilier !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> La classe S a bien été testée contre un pilier !



C'était le modèle précédent... Le model actuel a sûrement été amélioré...


----------



## Zitoune (24 Août 2003)

On cherche une volontaire pour essayer


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *EuroNCAP*.
> 
> Est-ce qu'ils testent d'autres véhicules? La liste n'est pas très longue. Peut-être qu'ils ne publient pas tout. Ou ne testent-ils que les véhicules situés dans une fourchette de prix et d'entrée et milieu de gamme? Je voudrais bien voir ce que vaut par exemple une SL, une 911 Turbo... Bon ça fait cher à casser.



Une association comme l'EuroNCap est autonome et sans sponsort. Elle se doit d'être objective. Ils achètent les voitures en se faisant passer pour des clients anodins afin que ce soit bien des voitures telles qu'elles sortent des chaines qui soient crashées. C'est logique.

Et cette association ne dispose pas de moyens infinis. Un crash de voiture coute très cher à cause de toute la préparation, des mesures, etc.

Evidemment, dans des conditions pareilles, ils vont s'interresser aux voitures qui se vendent le plus...


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ils ont intéret : leurs véhicules sont des vraies savonnettes sur la route, vaut mieux que tous leurs client meurent pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi toi... Ta mauvaise fois est pitoyable...

Les françaises ont toujours eu la réputation d'avoir une bonne tenue de route. Les dernières Renault ont en plus une excellentes réputation sur ce point.

Tu sais qu'une Clio 2.0 RS est plus efficace qu'une M3 en tenue de route ? Elle a une vitesse de passage en courbe bien supérieure à ses concurentes, la M3 en têtes de celles ci.

Il parait aussi qu'au volant d'un nouvel Espace, on a pour la première fois plus l'impression d'être dans un monospace, tellement la prise de roulis est faible et la tenue de route bonne...

Alors tes préjugés stupides et sans intérrêts, tu peux te les garder... Il faut savoir rester objectif. Heureusement que t'as pas fait journaliste auto...


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi toi... Ta mauvaise fois est pitoyable...



T'énerve pas, c'est sûr qu'il l'a dit pour rigoler, pour provoquer... Ça a marché au moins avec toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

Sacré decus !! Toujours le mot pour rire ces Belges !!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben MOI ma* mère* elle a eu une deux chevaux *VERT POMME*, qu'elle me laissait conduire sans permis, qu'est-ce qu'on a rigolé, bon, *une femme comme on en fait plus*



Marrant, ma mère à possédé deux 2CV rouge, et j'ai également commencé à conduire sur ce modèle.
Evidement, quand mon père me laissait tester sa Passat, c'était "la fête".


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) Heureusement que t'as pas fait journaliste auto...



Justement, il aurait été excellent pour l'émission _Turbo_ de M6.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il *parait* aussi qu'au volant d'un nouvel Espace, on a pour la première fois plus *l'impression* d'être dans u..blablabla
> 
> (...) Il faut savoir rester  *objectif* .



Excuse moi je surligne certains passages .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que t'as pas fait journaliste auto...



de toute façon t'aurais pas pu aller à l'école de journalisme avec lui


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

très bon, finn... très très bon...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ils ont intéret : leurs véhicules sont des vraies savonnettes sur la route, vaut mieux que tous leurs client meurent pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ton avis,moi je trouve la mienne très jolie...


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

sans vouloir te vexer, c'est pas une photo de' ta voiture qui va me faire changer d'avis : elle est vraiment pas belle... la 306 était bien mieux que la mégane de ce temps là...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> la 306 était bien mieux que la mégane de ce temps là...



Selon quels critères ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, une chose est sûre : une Renault vient de prendre un tour à Schumacher en formule 1 ! Et ça c'est bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## iMax (25 Août 2003)

Alonso a gagné


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir te vexer, c'est pas une photo de' ta voiture qui va me faire changer d'avis : elle est vraiment pas belle... la 306 était bien mieux que la mégane de ce temps là...



c'est marrant comme les gouts et les couleurs peuvent etre différents:moi j'ai toujours trouvé la 306 particulièrement horrible,ainsi que la 307...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alonso a gagné



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super course d'Alonso, prendre un tour à M.Schumacher, c'est dingue.

Cela faisait 20 ans que Renault n'avait plus gagné en F1 (je parle pas de moteur mais de F1 "complète")
L'année prochaine, j'espère que Renault pourra obtenir le titre de champion du monde des constructeurs.
Chapeau à Michelin qui a des gommes bien plus compétitives que Bridgestone. (Pas bien pour Ferrari ça.)

C'est quand même très sympa des GP comme celui qu'on a vu aujourd'hui.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

il est temps de voir de nouvelles tetes ,Schumacher a mangé son pain blanc,place aux autres...
le podium d'aujoud'hui est tout un symbole de la releve de la formule 1 ...
ces 3 là se battront bientot pour le titre...
meme si deux d'entres eux (et pourquoi pas Alonso,mathématiquement)pourraient le decrocher des cette année...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau à Michelin qui a des gommes bien plus compétitives que Bridgestone. (Pas bien pour Ferrari ça.)



Je vais peut-être revenir à mes premières amours ...


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

la 306 est : 
plus belle, moins bruyante, plus agréable à conduire, et plus belle...
la 307 est moche aussi...


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même très sympa des GP comme celui qu'on a vu aujourd'hui.



bof... heureusement qu'il y avait les arrets aux stand, sinon vraiment aucun suspence...


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

si schumacher est contesté, pouruqoi vouloir son départ??? si le suspence revient, il peut tout à fait être de la partie... 30 points à distribuer et seulement 2 points séparant les 3 premier c'est du tout bon...


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2003)

C'est vrai et j'espère bien que cette année on verra autre chose que Ferrari sur le podium final !


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

je déteste schumacher, mais il faut quand même reconnaitre que c'est un très grand pilote...

moi j'espère sincèrement que kimi sera champion : c'est un gars simple, qui a l'air très sympa;...


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Vue en vrai c'est vraiment époustouflant et troublant...
> '+



tu l'as entendue aussi??? là c'est carrément assomant!


----------



## iMax (25 Août 2003)

J'ai retrouvé  ceci...
Il manque juste quelques bons rétrogradages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A savourer avec le son à fond


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé  ceci...
> Il manque juste quelques bons rétrogradages
> 
> 
> ...



On dirait Rebecca ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> la 306 est :
> plus belle, moins bruyante, plus agréable à conduire, et plus belle...
> la 307 est moche aussi...



quelle 306??diesel??
moi je parle de la mégane essence...
excuse moi ,mais le 1,4 L peugeot est infiniment moins agréable que le 1,4 16 V de ma mégane...
en diesel je ne connais pas ,mais pour ce qui est des moteurs 16 V,les Renault sont tres silencieux ,sobres (si!) et agréables...
alors si tu n'as pas eu l'occasion de conduire une Renault essence 16V,ne parle pas de ce que tu connais pas ...
moi je veux bien croire que les HDi peugeot sont mieux que les DCi Renault (encore que je n'ai jamais essayé de diesel)...
mais pour l'essence ,je sais de quoi je parle ,j'ai essayé avant d'acheter la mégane...


----------



## iMax (25 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> On dirait Rebecca !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est qui ?


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quelle 306??diesel??



ouais, désolé, je ne parle que des moteurs diesel... ma marraine a eu une mégane diesel, c'était une horreur (aussi bien esthétique qu'accoustique)
la megane 2 a l'air d'avoir rattrapé le coche, puisqu'elle est, parait-il, très silencieuse... (par contre toujours pas super-belle, mais au moins moins banale...)


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ...,mais pour ce qui est des moteurs 16 V,les Renault sont tres silencieux ,sobres (si!) et agréables...



Ma Clio 1,6 16v est effectivement très agréable, silencieuse par contre sobre, pas vraiment, car les rapports de boîte sont assez courts donc sur autoroute, elle consomme pas mal (+- 9l / 100km) car elle est toujours assez haut dans les tours. Evidement, je n'ai pas le pied spécialement léger.
La clio 1,2l 16v de ma compagne par contre est plus silencieuse (les dernières Clio depuis leur "lyfting sont très bien insonorisées) consomme peu (entre 5 et 6l / 100km) et est étonnament assez performante pour un 1,2l (75cv)  
Cette Clio 1,2 16v est une excellente première voiture.


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

T'étais pas tenté par la version diesel ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ma Clio 1,6 16v est effectivement très agréable, silencieuse par contre sobre, pas vraiment, car les rapports de boîte sont assez courts donc sur autoroute, elle consomme pas mal (+- 9l / 100km) car elle est toujours assez haut dans les tours. Evidement, je n'ai pas le pied spécialement léger.
> La clio 1,2l 16v de ma compagne par contre est plus silencieuse (les dernières Clio depuis leur "lyfting sont très bien insonorisées) consomme peu (entre 5 et 6l / 100km) et est étonnament assez performante pour un 1,2l (75cv)
> Cette Clio 1,2 16v est une excellente première voiture.



j'ai le 1,4 16V ,pour le 1,6 et le 1,2 ,je ne sais pas ...
avec la clim ,je consomme autour de 7 L/100 ...
quand j'ai fait Thionville /Ostende le 4 aout,soit 720km aller retour ,j'ai consommé 6L/100(que de l'autoroute pratiquement !)...
avec le prix du 95 SP au lux,je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je ferais avec un diesel ...(beurk)


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> un diesel ...(beurk)



Puisque vous avez l'air bien au courant, comment choisir entre une essence et une diesel ?
A partir de quel kilométrage annuel l'achat d'une motorisation diesel est-il recommandé ?


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

ya un an j'ai fait l'aller retour bruxelles barcelone avec l'audi A6 1,9TDI avant familliale : avec airco (et  _très_ bonne moyenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on a consommé entre 5,9 et 6,1l/100 (2200tr/min à 140), soit 1200km d'autonomie, dans une grande voiture, à 3, avec bagages...
et sur l'autoroute, le diesel tu l'entends pas et tu ne le sens pas... (pourtant je trouve notre audi bruyante)


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Moi j'ai fait Strasbourg-Porto à 150 de moyenne en Golf TDI : autour de 10l/100


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> (...) A partir de quel kilométrage annuel l'achat d'une motorisation diesel est-il recommandé ?



Au delà de 40000 kilomètres par année à mon avis... Et encore.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Puisque vous avez l'air bien au courant, comment choisir entre une essence et une diesel ?
> A partir de quel kilométrage annuel l'achat d'une motorisation diesel est-il recommandé ?



Si tu habites en France où en Belgique et que tu roules plus de 20000km par ans. tu as peut-être intérêt à acheter un diesel.
Pour le moment, l'essence au Luxembourg est beaucoup moins cher donc ce n'est pas très important (il va augmenter très fort dans les deux ans qui viennent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Pour une petite voiture, le diesel n'est pas des plus indispensable mais dès que tu as une voiture un peu plus grosse, que ce soit en France où en Belgique, tu dois prendre un diesel car sa consomme moins et surtout, ta voiture ne perd pas trop à la revente.
Il est très difficile de revendre une berline essence à un bon prix.
Exemple d'un collègue qui avait acheté une Audi A4 quattro 2,8l essence (+- 45000 euro) qui l'a revendu 15000 euro après 3 ans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si il avait eu une 2,5 l Tdi, il aurait perdu beaucoup moins.
C'est d'ailleur ce qu'il a racheté mais bon, il aimait mieux sa 2,8l essence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si l'argument plaisir est le plus important pour toi, l'essence est à envisager.  

Pour les petites voitures, c'est différent mais bon, il y a aussi des diesels sympa pour les petites voitures.
J'ai essayé un clio 1,5l Dci et franchement ça va très bien et surtout ça ne consomme presque rien. (- de 5l / 100  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les petites voitures, c'est différent mais bon, il y a aussi des diesels sympa pour les petites voitures.
> J'ai essayé un clio 1,5l Dci et franchement ça va très bien et surtout ça ne consomme presque rien. (- de 5l / 100
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi placer la barre à 20 ou 40000 km si la conso est inférieure d'un à deux litres aux 100 ?

Un diesel est plus cher à l'achat, mais à l'entretien aussi ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

perso,je fais autour de 15000/ans ...
la seule chose que je dirais ,c'est que le jour ou les voitures de sport (F1 ,rallye et autres )seront en diesel ,alors le diesel sera au dessus du moteur essence...
mais c'est loin d'etre le cas...
un moteur diesel,c'est horriblement bruyant,surtout sur les petites voitures...
et puis qu'est ce que çà pue







le moteur diesel ,c'est bien sur les gros camion,et a la limite les camionnettes...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> un moteur diesel,c'est horriblement bruyant,surtout sur les petites voitures...
> et puis qu'est ce que çà pue
> 
> ...



Bizarre, j'ai déjà entendu et lu ça quelque part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi Sydney.

Tiens, j'ai trouvé *un site*: _Convaincre, réunir et mobiliser les citoyens pour réduire vite et fort l'usage du diesel et des autres carburants fossiles. Vous aussi vous en avez raz le bol d'être asphyxier jours après jours, alors écrivez... et agissez! _


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Clio 1.9 dci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait Strasbourg-Porto à 150 de moyenne en Golf TDI : autour de 10l/100



je vois mal comment tu as pu réaliser cet exploit(?) si ce n'est en te mettant dans l'illégalité...
racontes nous!


----------



## gribouille (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait Strasbourg-Porto à 150 de moyenne en Golf TDI : autour de 10l/100



hahem.. tousss, touss ... hum dis donc ? ... sur la partie française c'est normalement 130 en moyenne maxi obligatoire ... non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












mackie... envoies son IP à sarko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vite un chaff pris en flag  ...surtout avec une immatriculation pareille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

<blockquote><font class="small"> Signature en cours de Zitoune:</font><hr />
--------------------
Time not important, only life ! 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je vois mal comment tu as pu réaliser cet exploit(?) si ce n'est en te mettant dans l'illégalité...




Ben tu as trouvé tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais moi, j'ai pas conduit en France !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Clio 1.9 dci



le jour ou toutes les courses auto se feront en diesel,je reconnaitrai la supériorité de celui ci!
mais c'est pas le cas ...
j'ai un voisin fortuné qui a changé sa BMW serié 3 diesel presque neuve pour un cabriolet serié 3 essence 192 ch,et bien lui qui ne jurait que par le diesel ,il n'envisage plus d'y revenir!


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi placer la barre à 20 ou 40000 km si la conso est inférieure d'un à deux litres aux 100 ?
> 
> Un diesel est plus cher à l'achat, mais à l'entretien aussi ?


C'est vrai que c'est bizarre, je suis pro-essence mais bon, ma clio 1,6l essence, je peux toujours courir pour la revendre à un bon prix. Je ne dis pas que c'est bien mais c'est comme ça.
En Belgique et en France, les gens recherchent surtout des diesels.
C'est très différent en Suisse et au Luxembourg. Heureusement.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est très différent en Suisse et au Luxembourg. Heureusement.



Le diesel reste assez cher en Suisse. Mais des *discussions* ont lieu pour qu'il soit plus accessible et que son prix soit diminué. Le Conseil fédéral n'entre pour l'instant pas en matière tant que ses effets pollutants n'auront été réduits de manière significative.

«(...) Le Conseil fédéral est prêt à envisager un soutien limité au diesel, au gaz naturel et au gaz liquéfié, à condition que celui-ci n'entraîne pas une consommation supplémentaire d'énergie, ni une diminution des recettes. L'encouragement du diesel sera possible dès que les effets néfastes de ce carburant sur la santé pourront être éliminés. (...)»


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est bizarre, je suis pro-essence mais bon, ma clio 1,6l essence, je peux toujours courir pour la revendre à un bon prix. Je ne dis pas que c'est bien mais c'est comme ça.
> En Belgique et en France, les gens recherchent surtout des diesels.
> C'est très différent en Suisse et au Luxembourg. Heureusement.



moi les voitures ,je ne les revends pas ,je les garde 10 ans ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'encouragement du diesel sera possible dès que les effets néfastes de ce carburant sur la santé pourront être éliminés. (...)»



C'est vrai que les suisses ils rigolent pas avec la pollution(et c'est tres bien,on ferait bien de s'en inspirer)...
que dis tu de çà Decus?
Moi je dis que le Diesel çà pue ,et on respire des particules ,c'est degueulasse...beurkkkkk!!


----------



## Philito (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi les voitures ,je ne les revends pas ,je les garde 10 ans ...



et après encadré au mur....?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous voulez pas plutot remettre des photos de protos que l'éternelle bagarre essence/diesel/electrique..... hein


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> et après encadré au mur....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne vois pas l'interet de revendre une voiture au bout de 2 ou 3 ans ...
si on en prends soin on peut la garder meme plus que 10 ans ...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas l'interet de revendre une voiture au bout de 2 ou 3 ans ...
> si on en prends soin on peut la garder meme plus que 10 ans ...



Deux stratégies sont courantes. Tu achètes une voiture neuve cash, tu la gardes deux ou trois ans, puis tu la revends pour encore gagner un maximum avant qu'elle ne perde trop de valeur. L'autre stratégie est de la garder et de tirer sa voiture jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Philito (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas l'interet de revendre une voiture au bout de 2 ou 3 ans ...
> si on en prends soin on peut la garder meme plus que 10 ans ...





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi les voitures ,je ne les revends pas ,je les garde 10 ans ...



oui mais tu en fais quoi alors après.... ????


----------



## gribouille (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas l'interet de revendre une voiture au bout de 2 ou 3 ans ...
> si on en prends soin on peut la garder meme plus que 10 ans ...



ça c'est vrai, mon meilleur ami roule encore avec sa traction 11cv de 1948  



			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tu en fais quoi alors après.... ????



 si tu sais t'en servir et l'entretenir normalement, tu l'utilise
 tu la revends à un collectionneur
 tu la transforme en poulailler (simple)
 tu la transforme en remorque ou caravanne (plus compliqué)
 tu te suicide avec comme ça elle te quitteras plus


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est vrai, mon meilleur ami roule encore avec sa traction 11cv de 1948



faut pas exagerer non plus...
perso,je prends soin de ma voiture,elle me dure 10 ans ,je la revends un petit prix et puis c'est tout...
ma R11 je l'ai revendu 1000 euros l'an dernier...elle est partie tout de suite...
elle avait 8 ans de route et 16 ans d'age:1986/1994 ,5000km et 1994/2002, 145 000 km c'est bizarre ,mais c'est ainsi!


----------



## gribouille (25 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> faut pas exagerer non plus...



 c'est pas une question d'éxagération : hormis le confort un brin plus rustique et une conso un poil plus élevée que ta R11, elle est plus solide (bien plus dangereuse aussi du coup), un moteur guère moins puissant mais plus silencieux, une esthétique et un ton de klaxon sans pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, patati et patata etc. etc. ...
 c'est pas une question d'éxagération : il aime bien cette voiture, roule sans blème depuis sa sortie d'usine... 

conclusion.. pourquoi en changer


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le diesel reste assez cher en Suisse. Mais des *discussions* ont lieu pour qu'il soit plus accessible et que son prix soit diminué. Le Conseil fédéral n'entre pour l'instant pas en matière tant que ses effets pollutants n'auront été réduits de manière significative.
> 
> «(...) Le Conseil fédéral est prêt à envisager un soutien limité au diesel, au gaz naturel et au gaz liquéfié, à condition que celui-ci n'entraîne pas une consommation supplémentaire d'énergie, ni une diminution des recettes. L'encouragement du diesel sera possible dès que les effets néfastes de ce carburant sur la santé pourront être éliminés. (...)»



un article qui fait réfléchir !


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Deux stratégies sont courantes. Tu achètes une voiture neuve cash, tu la gardes deux ou trois ans, puis tu la revends pour encore gagner un maximum avant qu'elle ne perde trop de valeur.



C'est pas sur les premières années qu'une voiture "perd" le plus ?
Au bout de 3 ans, elle a perdu presque 50% de sa valeur, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> un article qui fait réfléchir !



_(...) Il est exact que les moteurs diesel présentent un meilleur rendement énergétique et rejettent moins de CO2 que les moteurs à essence. Par contre, ils émettent jusqu'à 1000 fois plus de poussière fine respirable et produisent environ trois fois plus d'oxyde d'azote. Même avec les moteurs de la dernière génération (Euro 4), les gaz d'échappement ont un pouvoir cancérigène quatre fois plus important que les gaz d'échappement rejetés par les moteurs à essence. Globalement, les gaz d'échappement des moteurs diesel sont environ deux fois plus nocifs pour la santé (bronchite, asthme et toux chez les enfants, mortalité, etc.) que ceux des moteurs à essence. L'avantage du diesel du point de vue des émissions CO2 est donc contrebalancé par de sérieux inconvénients dont il s'agit de tenir compte. (...) _ 

Quand je disais que me retrouver derrière un véhicule diesel me provoque des maux de tête... Je ne fais pas de mauvaise foi, Décus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sur les premières années qu'une voiture "perd" le plus?
> Au bout de 3 ans, elle a perdu presque 50% de sa valeur, non?



Oui, sur les deux premières années... mais en même temps tu vas pas la garder seulement 6 mois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc envisager de la vendre au bout de deux ou trois ans est préférables qu'au bout de quatre ou cinq ans.


----------



## gribouille (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sur les premières années qu'une voiture "perd" le plus ?
> Au bout de 3 ans, elle a perdu presque 50% de sa valeur, non ?



si, si... 

mais au bout de 60 ans la valeur de revente prends parfois le double du prix d'achat neuf (air narquois)


----------



## gribouille (25 Août 2003)

tiens un exemple... j'ai eus connus qq1 qui à revendus la De Dion Bouton Torpedo de son grand père achetée en 1912 neuve, dont il se servait encore tout les week-ends, eh ben si elle valais plus rien en 1930, il l'as revendue il y a un an à 52000 . Et il s'en servait pas pour la montrer... juste pour aller faire ses courses au Bricomarché le plus près... le velo était fatiguant et à pied c'étais trop loin


----------



## gribouille (25 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tiens un exemple... j'ai eus connus qq1 qui à revendus la De Dion Bouton Torpedo de son grand père achetée en 1912 neuve, dont il se servait encore tout les week-ends, eh ben si elle valais plus rien en 1930, il l'as revendue il y a un an à 52000 . Et il s'en servait pas pour la montrer... juste pour aller faire ses courses au Bricomarché le plus près... le velo était fatiguant et à pied c'étais trop loin



non mackie... je ne parle pas de pépé aricosec... 

lui est coincé dans sa chaise à porteurs depuis 1632, pire que Tatie Danièle, plus personne ne veut le conduire depuis cette époque


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2003)

A Luxembourg, beaucoup de gens changent de voiture tous les 3 ans car ils n'ont pas envie de passer le contrôle technique (tous les ans après 3 ans au Luxembourg).
C'est tellement dangereux le contrôle technique.


----------



## gribouille (26 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A Luxembourg, beaucoup de gens changent de voiture tous les 3 ans car ils n'ont pas envie de passer le contrôle technique (tous les ans après 3 ans au Luxembourg).
> C'est tellement dangereux le contrôle technique.



tout l'avantage de garder la voiture de son arrière grand-pa,  vus que le controle technique n'est pas appliquable sur les véhicules dont les normes   remontent à la préhistoire... tranquille


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi ,mais le 1,4 L peugeot est infiniment moins agréable que le 1,4 16 V de ma mégane...



Je ne connais pas le moteur Peugeot mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'effectivement le 1.4 16 v Renault est très bon, et ce qui est sûr aussi c'est que la Mégane (équipée de ce moteur et aussi en général) est plutôt plus bruyante que la moyenne... L'insonorisation n'était pas terrible dans cette voiture (et c'était pire dans le Scénic).

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?



C'est elle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et quand elle est en forme elle fait ça (attention téléchargement direct). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## gribouille (26 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et quand elle est en forme elle fait ça (attention téléchargement direct).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est la "petite musique de nuit" c'est interpreté par macinside ?


----------



## gribouille (26 Août 2003)

nan serieux Gognol, c'est un happening sonore, t'es coincé un doigt sous une corde, happé de douleur et de panique t'es tombé en te prenant les pieds dans ta pédalle "ouah-ouah" , le magnéto à continué à enregistrer pendant que tu grillais électrocuté dans des hurlements terrifiants... c'est ce qu'on entends ?


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au delà de 40000 kilomètres par année à mon avis... Et encore.



a partir de 20 000 km si le surcout à l'achat est d'environ 1000 euros... 
pour une voiture de la gamme supérieure (série 5, A6, ou plus haut), c'est immédiatement plus intéressant.


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la seule chose que je dirais ,c'est que le jour ou les voitures de sport (F1 ,rallye et autres )seront en diesel ,alors le diesel sera au dessus du moteur essence...
> mais c'est loin d'etre le cas...



fais attention! a partir de l'année prochaine les diesel seront autorisés aux 24h du mans (ce qui n'était pas le cas, c'est pour ça que tu n'en vois pas gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et ça risque bien de faire la différence...

pour info, au 24h de spa, quand les voitures diesel ont été autorisée, elles ont immédiatement gagné (par rapport aux F1). la gagnante était même une golf 1,9TDI de 237 cv...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les suisses ils rigolent pas avec la pollution(et c'est tres bien,on ferait bien de s'en inspirer)...
> que dis tu de çà Decus?
> Moi je dis que le Diesel çà pue ,et on respire des particules ,c'est degueulasse...beurkkkkk!!



tu parles, avec leur 4x4 qui consomment 20l aux cents, ils feraient bien d'arreter de critiquer les petits diesel qui consomme 4 ou 5 fois moins!


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

concernant encore la polution : 

polution des moteurs diesel comparé aux essence :





le diesel émet moins de gaz mauvais pour l'environement (CO2, HC), mais il émet des particules (bcp moins avec fap).


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) Pour info, au 24h de spa, quand les voitures diesel ont été autorisée, elles ont immédiatement gagné (par rapport aux F1). la gagnante était même une golf 1,9TDI de 237 cv...



Ben ça promet... Sortez vos mouchoirs, ça va puer autour des circuits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concernant les particules et leurs effets cancérigènes, tu devrais lire mon post plus haut, Décus...


----------



## iMax (26 Août 2003)

Et qui c'est qui a inventé le filtre à particule ? Un des constructeurs français que tu critiques tant...


----------



## iMax (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça promet... Sortez vos mouchoirs, ça va puer autour des circuits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pourquoi il n'existe pas encore de motos diesel non plus ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sisi, il y en a eu une, créée par des français avec le moteur diesel de l'AX.
Evidement, ça n'a pas marché.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> fais attention! a partir de l'année prochaine les diesel seront autorisés aux 24h du mans (ce qui n'était pas le cas, c'est pour ça que tu n'en vois pas gagner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attend, c'était une année où le plateau était particulièrement pauvre.
Je ne dis pas qu'un V10 Tdi ne pourait pas à nouveau gagner mais plus un 1,9 tdi.
D'ailleur, j'avais en tête que c'était une BMW diesel qui avait gagné (325 tds) mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## iMax (26 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, il y en a eu une, créée par des français avec le moteur diesel de l'AX.



Ah ouais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Evidement, ça n'a pas marché.



Tu m'étonnes


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



une moto diesel pfffffffffff!!!!!!

non,Decus ,t'es ridicule avec tes demonstrations qui tiennent pas la route...
on va te mettre sous le pot d'echappement d'un diesel,meme neuf,et d'un moteur essence neuf...après une bonne rasade de particules,tu changera d'avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans le parking de mon immeuble ,quand je laisse tourner un peu la Mégane ,çà sent rien du tout...
un voisin a une mazda 323 diesel acheté il y a un an aussi:et bien quand il sort ,çà pue...
je parle meme pas d'un autre voisin ,qui quand il sort sa mercedes break diesel de 1983 ,il faut se sauver vite fait et ouvrir la porte du garage pendant toute la journée!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ta "guitare"(?) fait plus de  BRUIT que la mégane!


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et qui c'est qui a inventé le filtre à particule ? Un des constructeurs français que tu critiques tant...



yen a qui savent pas reconnaitre l'ironie ici... mais bon, t'es français, c'est pas ta faute...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme je l'ai déjà dit il y a deux ou trois page, il n'y a pas de moto diesel car elle n'ont pas besoin de couple puisqu'elle sont très légères.
le diesel n'est intéressant que sur les véhicule "lourds" (plus de 1,2 tonnes).

je ne voudrais pas d'une lotus élise diesel (débile...) mais je ne voudrais pas non plus d'un touareg essence...

maintenant si vous êtes trop bornés (ou crétins) pour comprendre ça...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attend, c'était une année où le plateau était particulièrement pauvre.
> Je ne dis pas qu'un V10 Tdi ne pourait pas à nouveau gagner mais plus un 1,9 tdi.
> D'ailleur, j'avais en tête que c'était une BMW diesel qui avait gagné (325 tds) mais je peux me tromper.



je pense que c'étiat une golf, mais peut être me trompe-je...
sur les courses d'endurance avec des voitures "de série", une diesel n'est pas tellement défavorisée : même vitesse de pointe, accélération un poil moins forte mais reprises bien meilleures... et puis autonomie 2x plus longue, donc arrêts toute les 3h au lieu  de toute les 1h30...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est bizarre, je suis pro-essence



t'inquiète, personne n'est parfait... regarde, yen a plein des bizarres comme toi ici


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) le diesel n'est intéressant que sur les véhicule "lourds" (plus de 1,2 tonnes). (...)



Donc d'après toi, la plupart des véhicules devraient être diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu considères que 1,2 tonnes est lourd...

Je mettrais la barre à 2 tonnes...

Porsche a refusé de mettre un diesel dans le Cayenne: «Chez nous, le plaisir commence à 4000 tours, là où le diesel s'arrête»


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Donc d'après toi, la plupart des véhicules devraient être diesel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 tonnes, c'est trop...

ce que je pense : moins de 1 tonne : 100% essence
entre 1 tonne et 1,5 tonnes : on peut discuter... selon le type de voiture
entre 1,5 tonnes et 2 tonnes : on peut encore discuter, mais moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ok pour une lamborghini ou une bugatti, une RS6, une M5, pas ok pour un pajero, un gros break, voir même (mais là ça dépend des gouts) une A8 ou équivalent...)
au delà de deux tonnes : on ne discute plus!

je n'achèterais JAMAIS une cayenne... vraiment une voiture débile : soit une boxter S, soit une touareg ou un range... mais une cayenne... (ou pire : un X5 : encore moins a l'aise en tout terrain)

à ton avis ou on va les trouver les cayennes? dans les beau quartiers suisse, à paris, a bruxelles (et waterloo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... tu crois qu'on en verra un seul dans le fin fond de la campagne ou dans les alpes?

_non, pas dans les stations de ski..._


----------



## iMax (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> yen a qui savent pas reconnaitre l'ironie ici... mais bon, t'es français, c'est pas ta faute...



Je ne suis pas Français, ni résident en France...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> comme je l'ai déjà dit il y a deux ou trois page, il n'y a pas de moto diesel car elle n'ont pas besoin de couple puisqu'elle sont très légères.
> le diesel n'est intéressant que sur les véhicule "lourds" (plus de 1,2 tonnes).
> 
> je ne voudrais pas d'une lotus élise diesel (débile...) mais je ne voudrais pas non plus d'un touareg essence...
> ...


est ce que tu sais ce que c'est que le couple??

pour les véhicules lourds,ce sont donc bien les camions


----------



## iMax (26 Août 2003)

Je partage ton avis sur les gros 4x4. C'est une mode, c'est comme ça. Ça passera...

Toutefois, je reconnais que Porsche et VW ont fait du beau boulot avec leurs Cayenne et Touareg...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

le diesel ,c'est çà






ou çà 






ou çà ,puisque tu parles  de véhicules lourds:






mais dans une voiture automobile ,ce n'est pas sérieux ,un diesel...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas Français, ni résident en France...



pauvre Decus ,il a tout faux ce soir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez,au lit mon garçon!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> à ton avis ou on va les trouver les cayennes? dans les beau quartiers suisse, à paris, a bruxelles (et waterloo
> 
> 
> ...



Ou trouver les Cayenne? Sur la route... Surtout pas en dehors... on risquerait de l'abîmer et de le salir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, c'est pratique pour monter au chalet à Verbier et amener les enfants et leurs copains à l'école...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

Le  diesel aussi nocif que lamiante

   Depuis plusieurs années, les émanations des moteurs diesel sont accusés de bien des maux, entre autres dentraîner des symptômes respiratoires en pénétrant profondément dans les bronches, de favoriser lapparition de certaines allergies Le risque de cancer pulmonaire avait également été suggéré. Une étude suédoise menée par des médecins du très réputé hôpital Karolinska de Stockholm vient de confirmer ce danger.



Cette étude a été effectuée en comparant les polluants auxquels avaient  été soumis tous les hommes de 40 à 75 ans vivant habituellement  dans lagglomération de Stockholm et ayant été victimes  entre 1985 à 1990 dun cancer bronchique, soit 1 042                    malades.
   Afin de mieux préciser limportance des facteurs de risque                    liés à lenvironnement, les médecins suédois ont interrogé                    2 364 témoins de même sexe et dâge comparable, qui                    ont donc servi en quelque sorte de référence. Bien sûr, les                    enquêteurs nont pas oublié de prendre en considération                    le niveau de tabagisme des malades et des témoins, ainsi que                    dautres paramètres comme le lieu dhabitation car on sait que le radon, un gaz radio-actif à létat naturel, peut aussi contribuer à lapparition dun cancer du poumon. 



Un risque augmenté de 63 %



Les résultats* révèlent que les hommes qui ont été exposés à des                    particules diesel en raison de leur métier, présentent une probabilité                    accrue de 63 % de développer un cancer pulmonaire. Ceci correspond                    à un risque important, qui équivaut par exemple à celui  qui                    est observé après inhalation de fibres damiante (+ 68 %), lesquelles prédisposent également à cette forme de cancer.                    




Parmi les professions à risque dans le cas du diesel : les conducteurs                    de camions et de bus, mais aussi des mécaniciens amenés à travailler                    sur des moteurs diesel, des ouvriers... Un danger du même ordre                    (+ 60 %) a été retrouvé avec certains produits de combustion,                    qui comme les particules de combustion du diesel contiennent                    des hydrocarbures aromatiques polycycliques dont le pouvoir                    cancérigène a été reconnu depuis longtemps. En revanche, aucune                    relation avec le cancer pulmonaire na été mise en évidence                    pour les autres polluants analysés  (poussières de métaux...).                    



10  % des cancers du poumon liés à la pollution



La  probabilité de développer un cancer du poumon à la suite dune                    exposition à des polluants serait non négligeable pour ces auteurs                    scandinaves. 



Au vu des résultats de leur enquête, ces derniers considèrent en                    effet que 2,7 % des malades de Stockholm auraient développé                    cette tumeur à la suite dune exposition aux fumées de                    diesel, tandis que 4 % lauraient fait après avoir inhalé de lamiante et 2,2 % après avoir été en contact avec dautres produits de combustion. Au total, pratiquement un cancer bronchique sur 10 aurait donc pu être évité en éliminant ces diverses sources de pollution. 



Reste que larbre ne saurait cacher la forêt et quen matière                    de cancer du poumon, le plus grand polluant demeure le tabac.                    Un facteur de risque plus facile à écarter que les particules                    diesel, puisque son abandon repose avant tout sur la volonté                    individuelle ! Ensuite, vient le radon. 



Sil paraît important danalyser plus finement les dangers que                    font courir les émanations des moteurs diesel sur la santé,                    il ne semble donc pas raisonnable den accroître exagérément                    limpact tout au moins vis-à-vis du cancer bronchique. Ce dautant que les risques sont probablement beaucoup plus faibles chez le piéton ou lautomobiliste, exposé épisodiquement à des gaz déchappement, que chez les professionnels de cette étude. 



Dr   Corinne Tutin
 * American Journal of Epidemiology, 2000, Jul 1 ; 152, 1 :32-40


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Porsche a refusé de mettre un diesel dans le Cayenne: «Chez nous, le plaisir commence à 4000 tours, là où le diesel s'arrête»



le jour ou une Porsche sera Diesel,les poules auront des dents...
et les Rolls??humm?z'avez deja vu un diesel dans une Rolls??
faut pas dec'...
il y a des choses qui ne trompent pas ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> 2 tonnes, c'est trop...
> 
> ce que je pense : moins de 1 tonne : 100% essence
> entre 1 tonne et 1,5 tonnes : on peut discuter... selon le type de voiture
> ...



il est vraiment curieux ce raisonnement ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)




----------



## Le Gognol (26 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nan serieux Gognol, c'est un happening sonore, t'es coincé un doigt sous une corde, happé de douleur et de panique t'es tombé en te prenant les pieds dans ta pédalle "ouah-ouah" , le magnéto à continué à enregistrer pendant que tu grillais électrocuté dans des hurlements terrifiants... c'est ce qu'on entends ?



Y'a juste un peu de ça, mais ton descriptif est tellement drôle que finalement : tu as tout dit, c'est exactement ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Zitoune (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le jour ou une Porsche sera Diesel,les poules auront des dents...
> et les Rolls??humm?z'avez deja vu un diesel dans une Rolls??
> faut pas dec'...
> il y a des choses qui ne trompent pas ...



Il me semble que Jaguar vient de s'y mettre...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas Français, ni résident en France...



sorry, d'habitude ya que les français pour gober tout ce que je dis...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu sais ce que c'est que le couple??



je te conseille de pas trop la ramener en faisant ton malin, parceque niveau connaissance, t'es plutot bas... à part ta super-mégane-qui-est-géniale, t'as pas grand chose à dire de constructif...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le jour ou une Porsche sera Diesel,les poules auront des dents...
> et les Rolls??humm?z'avez deja vu un diesel dans une Rolls??
> faut pas dec'...
> il y a des choses qui ne trompent pas ...



attention à ce que tu dis... tous les constructeurs s'y mettent...
on en reparlera dans 5 ou 6 ans... 
(un diesel c'est bien dans la philosophie de rolls...)


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il est vraiment curieux ce raisonnement ...



c'est toi qui n'y comprend rien à la mécanique...

au fait, tu sais la différence entre un moteur diesel et un moteur essence?


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le diesel reste assez cher en Suisse. Mais des *discussions* ont lieu pour qu'il soit plus accessible et que son prix soit diminué. Le Conseil fédéral n'entre pour l'instant pas en matière tant que ses effets pollutants n'auront été réduits de manière significative.
> 
> «(...) Le Conseil fédéral est prêt à envisager un soutien limité au diesel, au gaz naturel et au gaz liquéfié, à condition que celui-ci n'entraîne pas une consommation supplémentaire d'énergie, ni une diminution des recettes. L'encouragement du diesel sera possible dès que les effets néfastes de ce carburant sur la santé pourront être éliminés. (...)»



je rajoute une petite citation tirée de ton article : 

_L'introduction du diesel à faible teneur en soufre contribuera à une réduction marquante des rejets de particules et des émissions de NOx; les réserves formulées jusqu'ici et qui sont à l'origine du refus d'accorder un avantage fiscal au diesel n'ont donc plus guère cours aujourd'hui. 
_ 

ce diesel à faible teneur en souffre est devenu obligatoire depuis 2003...
ton article a quand m^me plus d'un an et demi... les choses ont encore changé depuis... 


je rajoute encore de l'eau à mon moulin : 
les constructeurs sont actuellement incapable de rendre un moteur essence conforme aux normes EURO5, applicables en 2008... la VW lupo 3L, qui est une voiture de série depuis 2 ans, y répond déjà...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille de pas trop la ramener en faisant ton malin, parceque niveau connaissance, t'es plutot bas... à part ta super-mégane-qui-est-géniale, t'as pas grand chose à dire de constructif...



j'ai juste pasticher quelqu'un de mon entourage(décédé depuis) qui fut l'auteur de cette phrase...
si mes plaisanteries épistolaires ne te conviennent pas ,j'en suis vraiment désolé...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui n'y comprend rien à la mécanique...
> 
> au fait, tu sais la différence entre un moteur diesel et un moteur essence?



la meme qu'entre Décus et les autres membres de ce sujet de discution...
je suis désolé mon vieux ,mais pour ce qui est de la mécanique,je suis allé jusqu'aux torseurs lorsque j'étais à l'Université...alors je pense tout de même en connaitre quelques notions...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je rajoute une petite citation tirée de ton article :
> 
> _L'introduction du diesel à faible teneur en soufre contribuera à une réduction marquante des rejets de particules et des émissions de NOx; les réserves formulées jusqu'ici et qui sont à l'origine du refus d'accorder un avantage fiscal au diesel n'ont donc plus guère cours aujourd'hui.
> _
> ...



écoutes,arrête de défendre le Diesel...c'est une saleté qui pue et puis c'est tout...
le moteur essence pollue aussi,mais c'est un moindre mal avec le catalyseur...
d'ailleurs ,il faudrait un jour qu'on songe à interdire les moteurs thermiques dans les grandes villes,parce que y en a marre de cette pollution...c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'envisage plus d'aller à Paris,c'est devenu irréspirable...

tiens lis çà :


10 juin 1998



Il y a de cela deux ans j'ai cessé de fumer. Pour ma santé et celle de ceux qui m'entourrent (L'air parisien étant particulièrement pollué). Tous les spécialistes tirent les sonnettes d'alarme: des gens meurent aujourd'hui de la pollution due à l'automobile. A cela quelles causes: trop de voitures et qui polluent trop.



Il est interressant de rappeler que ces quinze ou vingt dernières années, dans le région parisienne, les transports en commun n'ont pas été particulièrement encourragés ni développé. A cela une bonne raison: Les électeurs sont avant tout des automobilistes (et encore plus fortunés en ille de France), et c'est pour cela qu'on a dépensé une fortune en autoroutes, qui sont construites par de grands grouppes financiers du genre Bouygues ou autre, et versant sans doute comme le montrent de nombreuses "affaires" moulte pots de vins aux élus locaux qui votent les dépenses! Et voila pourquoi la France est quadrillée d'autoroutes polluantes. Rappelez vous la pub de la SNCF sur l'autoroute A1: PARIS-LILLE: 50 000 camions par jour!. Et pourtant les trains de la SNCF roulent à l'électricité!



La deuxième chose qui me révolte est le diesel. Il y a quelques années, la lutte anti-pollution était nécessaire. Des lois ont été votées pour imposer un pot catalytique aux voitures. Mais voila, un certain monsieur CALVET, P.D.G de PEUGEOT (une famille puissante...) prétextant que les bureaux d'étude de son entreprise n'avaient eu le temps de développer les moteurs adéquats, réclamat auprès du gouvernement de l'époque de trés faibles taxes sur le gasoil car les constructeurs français y disposaient d'une bonne avance. Et c'est comme ça que, à l'encontre de tous les pays européens, la france se retrouve avec la moitié de son parc automobile qui pollue de manière honteuse avec forces poussières les petits poumons fragiles de nos enfants. Sous prétexte (même fondé) de diminuer le nombre de cancer du poumon on a augmenté jusqu'a prés de 20F le prix du paquet de cigarette. Je réclame que l'Etat applique, au nom de la même santé publique, les même recettes éprouvée au prix du litre de gasoil! Je ne vois pas pourquoi on désaventagerait les automobilistes soucieux de préserver la nature, et qui acceptent de payer l'essence plus chère et le prix d'un pot catalytique maintenant bien ridiculisé!



Le troisième point qui ne va pas faire plaisir: comment diminuer la pollution. Je ne vois qu'un moyen: limiter la vitesse à 90 km/h. Les constructeurs font des voitures qui vont à 150 km/h minimum (à cause des autoroutes). Hors pour passer de 90 à 150 km/h il faut doubler ou presque la puissance des moteurs, même en jouant sur les rapports de boite de vitesse. Des vitesses élevées impliquent des voitures plus lourdes pour le confort et la sécurité. Ainsi c'est l'engrenage, plus il faut aller vite, plus cela coute cher. Hors, justement le porte-monaie du consommateur croit beaucoup moins vite que les prix des constructeurs. En bloquant le vitesse à 90 km/h la voiture peut être plus légère, motorisée plus légèrement, moins dangereuse et moins bruyante et polluante. Bien entendue les constructeurs auront à imaginer une nouvelle génération de véhicule. Mais RENAULT à déja démontré avec l'Espace, la Twingo, la Scénics et la Kangoo, que les voitures faciles à vivre sont les clefs de l'avenir de l'automobile européenne. Je dois avouer que la Citoën Berlingo me fait beaucoup penser dans l'esprit (à part le prix) à la mythique deudeuche. C'est vraiment dommage qu'elle soit si chère!



En Abandonnant la compétition automobile, RENAULT à avoué que la vitesse n'était plus un critère commercial d'avenir. Quand un américain vend sa BMW pour s'acheter la nouvelle Cox, c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas. La vitesse c'est du passé, l'avenir est à la fantaisie et au confort!



Je pense que la vitesse à 90 km/h sera un enjeu écologique et politique pour l'avenir de l'europe et surtout des européens! Les écologistes ont là un défi à relever, bien plus grand que le nucléaire, car il ne s'agira plus de s'opposer à une politique d'indépendance énergétique ou militaire d'un gouvernement, mais à des holdings économico-financiers parmis les plus puissants.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

tiens lis encore çà 

cancer bronchique


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tiens lis encore çà
> 
> cancer bronchique



d'ailleurs ,et sans plaisanter,car c'est un sujet très sérieux et hyper grave,il faudrait qu'un gouvernement soit une fois courageux et prenne les vraies mesures écologique qui s'imposent ,parce que notre pauvre planète n'en a plus pour très longtemps...
il y a de nombreux secteurs ou il faut faire qq chose(les industries polluantes par exemple) et l'automobile en est un .Les mesures courageuses?
-interdiction des moteur Diesel sur les véhicules de moins de 3,5t
-interdiction de tout véhicules particuliers dans les aglomérations de plus de 500 000 habitants
-interdictions des poids lourds sur les autoroutes ,du moins pour des trajets longue distance de plus de 100km:remplacer le transport de marchandises par le transport féroviaire pour les longues distances.
-limitation de la vitesse à 90km/h sur les autoroutes,mesures draconniennes pour ceux qui ne respectent pas ...
-développement sérieux de la voiture éléctrique et de la voiture à hydrogène...
avec çà ,la planète pourra commencer à respirer...
les solutions existent ,mais comme toujours dans notre pourriture de monde capitaliste,l'aspect économique prend le dessus sur l'aspect humain et écologique...
encore un de mes coups de gueule qui va au dela du débat sur le diesel ,mais je vous assure qu'on vivrait dans un monde meilleur si ces mesures étaient prises...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs ,et sans plaisanter,car c'est un sujet très sérieux et hyper grave,il faudrait qu'un gouvernement soit une fois courageux et prenne les vraies mesures écologique qui s'imposent ,parce que notre pauvre planète n'en a plus pour très longtemps...
> il y a de nombreux secteurs ou il faut faire qq chose(les industries polluantes par exemple) et l'automobile en est un .Les mesures courageuses?
> -interdiction des moteur Diesel sur les véhicules de moins de 3,5t
> -interdiction de tout véhicules particuliers dans les aglomérations de plus de 500 000 habitants
> ...



Il est trop tôt pour que de telles mesures puissent être prises : trop contraignant !
Je crois qu'en fait les gens sont sensibles à l'environnement, tant que cela ne leur demande pas d'effort !


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

tu es plus que pitoyable...

un diesel polue moins, est plus respectueux de l'environement.
les particules?? avec le diesel pauvre en souffre et les techno FAP, etc, il ne rejettera plus du tout de particule...
et les hydrocarbures??? les diesel n'en rejettent quasi pas, les essences bcp..

tes arguments (débiles en passant...) sont basés uniquement sur ton impression SUBJECTIVE que le diesel pollue plus, parcequ'il pue...
désolé de te décevoir, mais c'est pas parceque ça pue que ça polue...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> tu es plus que pitoyable...
> 
> un diesel polue moins, est plus respectueux de l'environement.
> les particules?? avec le diesel pauvre en souffre et les techno FAP, etc, il ne rejettera plus du tout de particule...
> ...



moi je suis pitoyable ...
tres bien ...il y a une minute ,j'ai du fermer mes fenetre parce que dehors il y a un con qui fait tourner son diesel ...alors j'en ai marre marre marre et plus que marre de tous ses cons qui nous pollue avec leur saloperie de diesel de merde...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

je sais ce qui ce passe en fait : 

t'avais pas assez de fric pour prendre une mégane DCI, tu t'es donc rabattu sur le modèle entrée de gamme essence, et pour justifier ce que tu appelles ton choix, tu casses les diesels... (belle mentalité de fonctionnaire, soit dit en passant...)

à partir de dorénavant, je ne te répond plus sur ce thread, t'es trop débile...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> pour justifier ce que tu appelles ton choix, tu casses les diesels... (belle mentalité de fonctionnaire, soit dit en passant...)



Là, tu tombes dans les pôv' clichés à 2 sous


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je sais ce qui ce passe en fait :
> 
> t'avais pas assez de fric pour prendre une mégane DCI, tu t'es donc rabattu sur le modèle entrée de gamme essence, et pour justifier ce que tu appelles ton choix, tu casses les diesels... (belle mentalité de fonctionnaire, soit dit en passant...)
> 
> à partir de dorénavant, je ne te répond plus sur ce thread, t'es trop débile...



manque de chance,ils me faisaient la mégane DCi au prix de la 1,6 16V
ou la Dti au prix de la 1,4 16V...
j'en ai tout simplement marre de devoir fermer les fenêtres parce qu'un con laisse tourner son diesel,ou quand le vieux sort sa Mercedes du Garage 




je ne vois pas le rapport avec le fait d'etre fonctionnaire...
je sais pas quel age tu as ,mais tu as la mentalité d'un jeune adolescent boutonneux qui n'aurait pas evolué depuis, et  qui ne suporte pas qu'on le torche un peu ...
je m'étonne d'ailleurs que le modérateur ne te rappelle pas à l'ordre ,parce que cela faait deux fois que tu m'insultes...
j'en resterai la pour ma part,car si moi je suis débile,toi tu as déjà depassé les bornes de la vulgarité mon gars...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quand le vieux sort sa Mercedes du Garage



euh...
on ne dit pas de mal des vieux


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

Bon, *ça suffit* les enfants!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2003)

pour finir ,disons que je préfère çà à une voiture...







allez ,je vais faire mes 50 km à vélo...


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu tombes dans les pôv' clichés à 2 sous



faut bien avouer qu'il m'y pousse.. ya moyen de discuter avece les autres, qui donnent leurs arguments, mais avec cet énergumène...

de toute façon il ne dit rien d'intéressant...


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour finir ,disons que je préfère çà à une voiture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Décathlon, c'est pas terrible. Ça fait cher le kilo de ferraille.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Décathlon, c'est pas terrible. Ça fait cher le kilo de ferraille.



BMW fabrique également un VTT en alu... Hors de prix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai pas trouvé d'image ou de site.


----------



## Zitoune (26 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allez ,je vais faire mes 50 km à vélo...



Fait pas trop chaud ?

Moi je péfèr les faire avec ça :


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Ils ne le donne pas quand tu achètes une de leurs bagnole


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> BMW fabrique également un VTT en alu... Hors de prix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça va plaire à krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la-bas on paye en bières


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne le donne pas quand tu achètes une de leurs bagnole



Non. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ils ont un excellent service après-vente, en tout cas en Suisse: 3 ans de garantie ou 100000 kilomètres. 10 ans de services gratuits ou 100000 kilomètres. En plus ils sont sympas.


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je croyais que quand la caisse tombait en panne, ils te prêtaient gracieusement le vélo. Suis-un peu déçu.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que quand la caisse tombait en panne, ils te prêtaient gracieusement le vélo. Suis-un peu déçu.



Ça tombe jamais en panne une BMW... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et si jamais tu peux toujours faire appel à BMW Assistance.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe jamais en panne une BMW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ils te payent cher


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ils te payent cher



La même chose qu'Apple...


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> BMW Assistance.



Vu que c'est jamais en panne, c'est 3 personnes pour la France entière


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

suffit de demander  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça




et ça




ou encore ça


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

et toute la gamme par

là


----------



## Philito (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> BMW fabrique également un VTT en alu... Hors de prix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ton navigateur qui n'affiche rien, maintenant google qui te trouve plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bon allez c'est vrai qu'il faut chercher un peu, mais une fois que tu as le nom (Q6.S) ça va mieux....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   C'est le plus haut de la gamme, maintenant pour le prix.... autre paire de manches....


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ton navigateur qui n'affiche rien, maintenant google qui te trouve plus rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est comme apple. On te montre toujours des postes complets sans fils, là, le vélo, il tient tout seul.


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme apple. On te montre toujours des postes complets sans fils, là, le vélo, il tient tout seul.



exactement ce que je me demandais.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais bon....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà  la page  d'où vient la photo, comme ça on peut même voir des monsieur qui font tenir les vélos !


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ton navigateur qui n'affiche rien, maintenant google qui te trouve plus rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jétais preums, jétais preums.
Tous les vélos posté ont été trouvé à laide de google et de BMW fahrräder


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

Et pour la nouvelle M3, diesel ou essence ????











non, non, je vous jure c'est la nouvelle M3, regarder  la page web





 bon c'est le modèle lightweight....


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> voilà  la page  d'où vient la photo, comme ça on peut même voir des monsieur qui font tenir les vélos !



Dans le genre pas de chance, voici le premier  lien  que j'ai sélectionné.


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Jétais preums, jétais preums.
> Tous les vélos posté ont été trouvé à laide de google et de BMW fahrräder



Et trois chokotoff pour toi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et ils ont été trouvé grâce à Google tout seul


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre pas de chance, voici le premier  lien  que j'ai sélectionné.



dans le genre pas de chance, ils le sont plus ou moins tous, à part les quatre liens vers les bolides pour jeunes de chez BMW (tout au-dessus de la page).... désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'iras chez Décathlon !!!!


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

merci, ce sont mes préférés


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2003)

ahhh, au moins les vélo ça polue pas et ça maintient en forme... un ptit tour à la campagne tous les we, rien de tel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon je me déplace toute l'année en vélo à l'unif... c'est juste un peu moins cool qd i pleut... mais au moins ça va vite et c'est po cher... 
(sauf BMW, qui comme pour les voitures, triple le prix de ses vélo tout ça parcequ'il ya une élice bleu blanc dessus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) (sauf BMW, qui comme pour les voitures, triple le prix de ses vélo tout ça parcequ'il ya une élice bleu blanc dessus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon faut aussi dire que ce sont des vélos très légers (en alu), et plutôt destinés à une utilisation professionnelle ou à des passionnés. Le design très abouti a été étudié, ça se voit d'ailleurs. Bon, quant est-ce que Chris Bangle s'attaquent aux vélos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien le vélo... mais avec tout ces diesels sur la route, c'est plus possible.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2003)

Bon maintenant que c'est plus calme, on peut parler auto (et continuer à parler vélo, moto, bateau,...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Renault Sport Be Bop








Renault SUV Be Bop






Je le trouve très très sympa le Be Bop Renault sport (le jaune). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus d'info  ici.


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut aussi dire que ce sont des vélos très légers (en alu), et plutôt destinés à une utilisation professionnelle ou à des passionnés.
> 
> C'est bien le vélo... mais avec tout ces diesels sur la route, c'est plus possible.



Bon toutes les grandes marques de voitures font des vélos quasi.....  

ça reste un de mes préférés.....






désolé si c'est un peu grand....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2003)

Woaaaaaaw, je trouve ça génial.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Renault Sport Be Bop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais... bof le capot a pas l'air très confortable...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2003)

Une dernière pour la route.


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière pour la route.



ouawww je trouve l'intérieur incroyable, je viens de passer mon temps à récupérer l'adresse de l'image.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  merci foguenne....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, on revient à la photo de proto et bagnole plutot que Charbon Vs Electrique.....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2003)

La nouvelle S40, belle mais peut-être trop proche de la S60.






L'intérieur est assez réussi.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ouawww je trouve l'intérieur incroyable...



Moi aussi, Renault avait déjà sorti un proto avec des sièges comme ceux-là, je suis sur qu'ils vont le mettre dans une voiture de série un jour. (ça ne marchera jamais...héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)






Allait Renault, sort moi une nouvelle petite berlinette.
-2 places., avec un intérieur de ce type.
-moteur de +- 150 CV  (dci pour ceux qui veulent, 16v pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-900 kg maxi
-5 étoiles au crasch test. 
-1 coffre suffisant pour partir en w-e avec une compagne qui a besoin de 2 valises pour 3 jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On peut rêver.


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Renault Sport Be Bop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi!
j'adore ce design... j'espère qu'il préfigure la prochaine twingo!


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Woaaaaaaw, je trouve ça génial.











 superbe... par contre ça me parait pas très réaliste à mettre en production, mais l'exercice est très beau...


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> superbe... par contre ça me parait pas très réaliste à mettre en production, mais l'exercice est très beau...



faudra bien y venir un de ces jours.... moi quand j'acheterais enfin ma voiture qui flotte, je ne veux rien d'autre que ça comme intérieur....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais pourquoi si dur à mettre en production.... on fait tout de nos jours non ?????


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2003)

comment adapter les contraintes de sécurités énorme actuelles avec des sièges qui sont retenus simplement par le coté????
impossible actuellement... 

sinon la S40 est pas mal, mais elle est fort descendue en gamme, il me semble (vise les bora, megane 4 portes, etc..)


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> faudra bien y venir un de ces jours.... moi quand j'acheterais enfin ma voiture qui flotte, je ne veux rien d'autre que ça comme intérieur....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le problème principal, c'est l'abscence de pied milieu.
Pour obtenir des bon résultats au test choc latéral, il faut renforcer le brancard et montant de baie (dans la zone pavillon, en haut)
Et ça oblige d'avoir des volumes et épaisseurs tole trop importants, et très lourds.
Au début, ils voulaient faire ça sur la J77 (un monospace entre la Twingo et le Scenic) qui sortira fin d'année.
Mais ils ont abandonné.

Infaisable.


----------



## HULK (27 Août 2003)

On peut aussi renforcer avec des barres en chocolat qui fournissent un autonomie de 2 jours en cas d'accident en zone dépeuplée....

Le chocolat belge présente d'excellentes caractéristiques mécaniques, mais est trés cher, alors on pourra lui préferrer du simple milka à 10 balles.

Mais bon, moi j'dis ça j'dis rien...


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

HULK a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi renforcer avec des barres en chocolat qui fournissent un autonomie de 2 jours en cas d'accident en zone dépeuplée....
> 
> Le chocolat belge présente d'excellentes caractéristiques mécaniques, mais est trés cher, alors on pourra lui préferrer du simple milka à 10 balles.
> 
> Mais bon, moi j'dis ça j'dis rien...



Ah ... ben dit rien, alors.
Pour 10 balles ya les noisettes?


----------



## toph (27 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> -1 coffre suffisant pour partir en w-e avec une compagne qui a besoin de 2 valises pour 3 jours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben moi je peux pas y penser , tusais bien que j'ai une femme qui a besoin de 2 valises pour 1/2 journèe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ou demande à renault de faire un miracle , un siège éjectable p-ex


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> ou demande à renault de faire un miracle , un siège éjectable p-ex




RHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le problème principal, c'est l'abscence de pied milieu.
> Pour obtenir des bon résultats au test choc latéral, il faut renforcer le brancard et montant de baie (dans la zone pavillon, en haut)
> Et ça oblige d'avoir des volumes et épaisseurs tole trop importants, et très lourds.
> Au début, ils voulaient faire ça sur la J77 (un monospace entre la Twingo et le Scenic) qui sortira fin d'année.
> ...



ça c'est de l'explication....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et en baissant les normes de sécurité alors.... car je veux un truc comme ça....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ou si on interdit les accidents .... hein.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Décathlon, c'est pas terrible. Ça fait cher le kilo de ferraille.



celui la me plarait bien ,c'est le modele de l'equipe professionnelle AG2R il coute 23 000 F(francais)...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Fait pas trop chaud ?
> 
> Moi je péfèr les faire avec ça :



50 km avec ,çà?sur la route?
un peu dur non?
c'est plutot pour le tout terrain le velo que tu nous montre la...
j'ai monté un petit bout de col ,un jour en montagne avec un VTT pour essayer...j'avais mal au dos apres...
et je me rappelle,on montait le Col de La colombière sur nos velos de route(course) et on a doublé deux VTT,le pere et son fils:le pere qui rale et qui dit a son fils en nous voyant "çà c'est un vélo,voila ce que l'on aurait du prendre! "
le seul avantage du VTT c'est que ca passe partout...


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> celui la me plarait bien ,c'est le modele de l'equipe professionnelle AG2R il coute 23 000 F(francais)...



Le prix fait la qualité du produit ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 50 km avec ,çà?sur la route?
> un peu dur non?
> c'est plutot pour le tout terrain le velo que tu nous montre la...
> j'ai monté un petit bout de col ,un jour en montagne avec un VTT pour essayer...j'avais mal au dos apres...
> ...



Bof, j'aime pas trop le vélo... C'est pénible, pis faut faire plein de piqûres, prendre plein de produits qui donnent la pêche...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le prix fait la qualité du produit ?



non ,mais c'est un vélo pro,donc équipé de tout ce qu'il y a de meilleur(campagnolo etc...)et bien sur cadre alu...


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non ,mais c'est un vélo pro,donc équipé de tout ce qu'il y a de meilleur(campagnolo etc...)et bien sur cadre alu...



Le meilleur, ça reste les jambes. Il avancera pas tout seul le vélo.


----------



## gribouille (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur, ça reste les jambes. Il avancera pas tout seul le vélo.



quoique..... après 3 jours à se bourrer de flageolets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est p't'être possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ça vas remettre le garde boue à la mode, mais dans l'autre sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> quoique..... après 3 jours à se bourrer de flageolets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, tu me parles du carburant. Je parlais du moteur.


----------



## gribouille (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu me parles du carburant. Je parlais du moteur.



ah vi en effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est un carburant qui ne nécéssite juste une chambre de fermentation, une valve, et un assemblage pouvant ressembler à une tuyère souriante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus de moteur


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Ça doit bien être pratique dans un peloton ça.


----------



## gribouille (27 Août 2003)

et pis utilisé avec un allume gaz (en option) t'atteins des vitesses épous(t)ouflantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est comme ça que pépé rico il arrive à gravir les côtes les plus ardues sur son caddie


----------



## Zitoune (28 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le seul avantage du VTT c'est que ca passe partout...




Mais c'est effectivement pas ce qu'il y a de mieux sur la route ; quoiqu'en Crète...


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2003)

le cayenne sort avec un V6 de 250cv, pour un prix (extraordinaire) de 40 900 euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









0 à 100 en 9,1s, 214 en pointe...
le prix est incroyable! vraiment...
à quand une version diesel?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> le cayenne sort avec un V6 de 250cv, pour un prix (extraordinaire) de 40 900 euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi entendu cette version... Pour le prix je suis perplexe... très perplexe... Je n'y crois pas.


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2003)

nouveau look pour la 166 : 






je la trouve mieux que la précédente, mais un peu trop asseptisée peut être...


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi entendu cette version... Pour le prix je suis perplexe... très perplexe... Je n'y crois pas.



moi non plus, ça me parait complètement dingue... 

en tout cas si c'est vraiment le cas (et qu'on peut avoir une cayenne V6 250cv 10000 euros moins cher qu'un XC90T6), ça va faire un malheur....

mais je pense que c'est plutot 49000 euros...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais je pense que c'est plutot 49000 euros...



En fait, j'ai regardé les prix des Cayenne, ça paraît quand même plausible... Je pensais pas que le Cayenne S (environ 60000) avait un prix si bas et que la différence était si grande par rapport au Turbo (environ 97000).

Donc un Cayenne avec un V6 de 250 chevaux concurrencerait directement les X5 3.0 et ML 320.


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai regardé les prix des Cayenne, ça paraît quand même plausible... Je pensais pas que le Cayenne S (environ 60000) avait un prix si bas et que la différence était si grande par rapport au Turbo (environ 97000).
> 
> Donc un Cayenne avec un V6 de 250 chevaux concurrencerait directement les X5 3.0 et ML 320.




aux dernières nouvelles, les prix des concurrents sont : 

X5 3l : 46600
X5 4,4 : 63400
ML 350 : 47900
ML 500 : 64800
Touareg V6 : 46700
Touareg V8 : 63000
XC90 T6 : 47200
Cayenne S : 62700
le cayenne S est légèrement moins cher que ses concurrents, et plus puissante.

par contre je la vois mal être 6000 euros moins chère en version de base...


----------



## iMax (29 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> à quand une version diesel?


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> le cayenne sort avec un V6 de 250cv, pour un prix (extraordinaire) de 40 900 euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu lent pour une Porsche...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis content pour l'Alfa 166 que j'aimais bien mais à laquelle il maquait une vraie gueule : les phares de l'ancienne étaient trop petits, tristes, timides. Là c'est très bien ! Je ne vois pas en quoi elle s'est aseptisée Decus, c'est le contraire !

Voilà l'ancienne pour comparer...











'+


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

j'sais pas, je trouve qu'elle a un look un peu plus banal, on dirait une honda accord sur cet angle...
mais je la préfère comme ça, elle est plus harmonieuse...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2003)

je signale en passant que le piano que l'on entend dans la nouvelle publicité BMW ,c'est bien sur les premières notes du Köln Concert de Keith Jarrett(24 janvier 1975 à Cologne)...


----------



## Philito (29 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je signale en passant que le piano que l'on entend dans la nouvelle publicité BMW ,c'est bien sur les premières notes du Köln Concert de Keith Jarrett



Piano essence ou diesel......?


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

sinon pour en revenir à la 166, elle m'a fait pensé à l'honda accord : 








(j'ai pas trouvé d'image de la berline sous l'angle similaire...)


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> sinon pour en revenir à la 166, elle m'a fait pensé à l'honda accord :








Ok pour la calandre en pointe, mais la ligne est beaucoup moins fluide et "sensuelle", elle est toute en angle. Et puis de profil ça n'a rien à voir (je parle pas du break évidemment).






De toute façon c'est un peu la mode les calandres en pointe.






Mais c'est pas Alfa qui copie les autres, c'est une vielle signature de la marque qu'elle remet en valeur.











'+


----------



## TitaNantes (29 Août 2003)

Hello,

La 156 qui vient d'être légèrement restylée n'est pas mal non plus. L'avant ressemble de plus en plus à la 147, tandis que l'arrière n'a que très peu évolué et est toujours aussi beau que celui de mon antique 156.

La nouvelle 156 a un look de 147 avec coffre. C'est de toute beauté. Même si les alfas possèdent quelques défauts, elles sont très attachantes. Chaque trajet à bord de ma 156 est un vrai plaisir. Je ne peux que regretter le choix de certains plastiques. A ce sujet, la 147 parait plus chic. N'oubliez pas, non plus, la 156 SportWagen. C'est un break bien séduisant, et assez fonctionnel.


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

ya aussi la nervure sur le flanc, la descente de toit à l'arrière... je sais pas, je trouve qu'elles ont un (tout) petit air de famille...
sinon j'adore aussi la mazda 6, c'est vraiment une belle voiture...


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas Alfa qui copie les autres, c'est une vielle signature de la marque qu'elle remet en valeur.'+



j'ai jamais dit ça! je dis juste que même si elle est plus harmonieuse maintenant, la ligne est aussi un peu plus banale, moins originale... mais encore une fois je la préfère comme ça!


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

sinon tant que j'y suis, voici la deuxième voiture du ménage :


----------



## iMax (30 Août 2003)

Dans Le Matin d'aujourd'hui (pour les MacGenerationneurs Suisses), en première page, on voit une Z4 en facheuse posture...

Dans la m.... quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et c'est le cas de le dire)


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dans Le Matin d'aujourd'hui (pour les MacGenerationneurs Suisses), en première page, on voit une Z4 en facheuse posture...
> 
> Dans la m.... quoi
> 
> ...



On peut la voir *ici*.


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Septembre 2003)

'

Et voici le concept car Peugeot 407 Elixir qui annonce à la fois le nom de la remplaçante de la 406 (on pouvait s'y attendre mais en tout cas cette fois c'est sûr) et en une seule voiture les caractéristiques de ses 3 versions : berline, coupé et break ! On en fait le tour, en commençant par la calandre franchement béante !


































































Je garde le moins bon pour la fin : l'intérieur. Il a l'air assez correct mais le traitement spécial concept car est franchement kitsch...






Ce qui m'embête c'est qu'elle s'annonce vraiment très belle et très réussie cette voiture. Ben oui c'est une Peugeot donc ça m'embête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2003)

L'arrière de profil me fait penser à la nouvelle BMW Serie 6.


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Septembre 2003)

'

Les grandes tendances sont incontournables WebO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'a aussi des choses qu'on retrouve chez Renault.

Allez, une dernière série...





















Un bel animal...

'+


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> (...) Un bel animal...
> 
> '+



C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa... Mais si c'est pour y mettre un 2 litres HDi dedans, non merci...


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa... Mais si c'est pour y mettre un 2 litres HDi dedans, non merci...



Elle a l'air belle. Quand est-ce qu'on la voit sur un salon ?

Sinon pour le moteur un 2 litres suffit. Pas la peine de se ruiner en carburant et la vitesse est limité sur les routes (pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant ...)


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Elle a l'air belle. Quand est-ce qu'on la voit sur un salon ?



Ce mois-ci en Allemagne !

'+


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2003)

la même en 4x4 ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps pour baax : c'est vrai qu'il y a des trucs vraiments biens dans le design peugeot actuellement mais tu vois ils font toujours pas de 4x4 et je me dis que...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2003)

Superbe, décidément, les constructeurs français sont en forme pour le moment.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> (...) Sinon pour le moteur un 2 litres suffit. Pas la peine de se ruiner en carburant et la vitesse est limité sur les routes (pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant ...)



Oui ça suffit un 2 litres, mais j'avais ajouté le suffixe _HDi_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (Décus et pas là? Non, c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Mais des versions plus musclées seraient pas de refus, la clientèle existe pour ces versions là.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2003)

Une marque que j'aimerais revoir un peu plus c'est Lancia.
Peut-être avec cette nouvelle Fulvia ?






p.s. pour Alèm et les autres participants à l'AESbelges, mon beauf ne viendra plus nous chercher en Passat Tdi (moteur cassé après 3 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ça ne l'a pas empêché de commander à nouveau chez VAG une Audi A4 Tdi.
(il ne veut pas de Renault car ce n'est pas assez fiable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> p.s. pour Alèm et les autres participants à l'AESbelges, mon beauf ne viendra plus nous chercher en Passat Tdi (moteur cassé après 3 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah le beauf de chez beauf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une marque que j'aimerais revoir un peu plus c'est Lancia.
> Peut-être avec cette nouvelle Fulvia ?
> 
> 
> ...



joli la fulviette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous me direz, je trouve même la mégane break jolie et j'attends, avec impatience, le futur Scenic 4x4 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh... il n'avait pas l'air mécontent de la Laguna Dci120 pourtant !


----------



## toph (3 Septembre 2003)

Encore une voiture qui n'est pas faite pour les gens  petites taille!

Ben si c'est vrai , y'a passepartout dedans eton le voit pas , ça c'est une preuve


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Encore une voiture qui n'est pas faite pour les gens  petites taille!
> 
> Ben si c'est vrai , y'a passepartout dedans eton le voit pas , ça c'est une preuve



tu paries que je monte dedans et qu'on me voit quand même ??


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2003)

Bon c'est bientôt noël... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VW pas mal...











Toyota bizarre mais interessant. (bi-motorisation)


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2003)

bin le VW me fait beaucoup penser à l'opel bidule là qui est CC...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2003)

Un autre cadeau de noël:
Audi S4 cabrio





Avec Toph, on a pu essayer l'Audi A4 cabrio 2,5l tdi automatique   (oui, oui, Tdi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de notre amie Carole.

C'est une super voiture très efficace en mode sport, on ne remarque le diesel qu'à froid, et par le fait qu'elle ne monte pas très haut dans les tours. 
Toph sera d'accord avec moi pour dire qu'on préfère la BMW 330 i de notre amie Nicole. Ce moteur est fantastique. Un plaisir à entendre décapoté.

Bon les commandes du siège de l'A4 sont mal placées.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin le VW me fait beaucoup penser à l'opel bidule là qui est CC...



Tiens ça te fait aussi penser à une Opel Speedster CC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Toph sera d'accord avec moi pour dire qu'on préfère la BMW 330 i de notre amie Nicole. Ce moteur est fantastique. Un plaisir à entendre décapoté. (...)



Je confirme Paul... ce moteur est fantastique et affiche une belle sonorité.


----------



## toph (6 Septembre 2003)

POUAAAAARH!!!


----------



## toph (6 Septembre 2003)

moi aussi j'en ai des bosses sur ma voiture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Demandez au polo


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2003)

Et la *iMove*?...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et la *iMove*?...



Sympa comme initiative.
Ca correspond bien à l'image de Smart.
Je n'ai rien contre un petit roadster Smart avec ce joli porte iPod.


----------



## toph (6 Septembre 2003)

Savent même pas compter , y'en a plus que 500 des CD 2 titres


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je n'ai rien contre un petit roadster Smart avec ce joli porte iPod.



Oui, mais celui qui me botte c'est celui qu'ils ont sorti (pour l'instant à dix ou douze exemplaires) avec un V6 bi-turbo. On en parlait plus haut déjà.


----------



## toph (6 Septembre 2003)

Qui motorise ??


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2003)

Mercedes.
Elle ne sera pas commercialisée je pense, dommage.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Qui motorise ??



C'est le même moteur 3 cylindres qui équipe normalement la Smart Roadster, seulement ils en ont mis deux et les ont accouplé pour en faire un V6-turbo.


----------



## toph (6 Septembre 2003)

Très bonne idée , mais c'est pas malin quand même  car ça donne envie ces petits bolides


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> VW pas mal...



Ils ont réussi à sortir leur balai du cul chez VW finalement ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 En même temps si c'est pour aller vers un style plus racoleur toujours unifié pour toutes leurs marques (Audi, Seat, etc.) on est pas plus avancé...

'+


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2003)

mais Renault, c'est comme certains ici, ils ont encore des problèmes avec le cul !


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, décidément, les constructeurs français sont en forme pour le moment.



effectivement, la 407 risque d'etre superbe...


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça suffit un 2 litres, mais j'avais ajouté le suffixe _HDi_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI JE SUIS LÀ!!!! elle tuera avec le V6 2,7l HDI dévelloppé avec jaguar...


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> vous me direz, je trouve même la mégane break jolie et j'attends, avec impatience, le futur Scenic 4x4 !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

>



T'es lourd... tu peux pas répondre et condenser tes réponses dans un seul post...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu repars quand?


----------



## iMax (8 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez entendu parler de la  Gibbs Aquada ?

J'adore... Espèrons que le principe se démocratise (pour le moment, c'est 250'000$ pièce je crois...)


----------



## sylko (8 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez entendu parler de la  Gibbs Aquada ?
> 
> J'adore... Espèrons que le principe se démocratise (pour le moment, c'est 250'000$ pièce je crois...)



Le père d'un copain avait une Amphicar. C'était une véritable attraction. Mais il ne fallait pas que le lac soit trop agité! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Site perso consacré à l'Amphicar Attention au volume du son!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez entendu parler de la  Gibbs Aquada ?
> 
> J'adore... Espèrons que le principe se démocratise (pour le moment, c'est 250'000$ pièce je crois...)



La voiture amphibie n'est pas une nouveauté... on en parle depuis des dizaines d'années, mais le concept n'a jamais vraiment pris... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, c'est vrai que c'est dommage... Y a-t-il un marché pour ça?

Sinon ça pose quand même des problèmes d'étanchéité et d'humidité (mes sièges en cuir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je pense...


----------



## iMax (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La voiture ampibie n'est pas une nouveauté... on en parle depuis des dizaines d'années, mais le concept n'a jamais vraiment pris...



Nan, mais je sais, va pas croire...

Ce qu'elle a de nouveau cette Gibbs, c'est qu'elle est la plus rapide des voitures amphibies sur l'eau (+ de 50km/h) ainsi que sur la route (160 km/h), d'où l'interêt.


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es lourd... tu peux pas répondre et condenser tes réponses dans un seul post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai toujours fait comme ça, je vois pas en quoi ça te pose un problème... ça me permet d'aller plus vite, et je répond chaque fois à une personne différente, sur un  sujet différent...

où est le problème???? 

et puis comme j'ai été absent une semaine, j'ai plusieurs truc à répondre, c'est normal... pas la peine d'en faire un fromage blanc...


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

avant j'aimais ça : 






je me contenterais de ça plus tard






en noir et sans les trucs plastocs merci !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> avant j'aimais ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si elle est aussi bonne que la Seicento aux tests EuroNCap, je crains pour ta santé...


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si elle est aussi bonne que la Seicento aux tests EuroNCap, je crains pour ta santé...



ça peut pas être pire qu'une super5 five, non ?


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] je me contenterais de ça plus tard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec le petit 1,3 JTD??? j'espère que le prix d'attaque sera canon


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] en noir et sans les trucs plastocs merci !



Comme celle là alors :






Bon désolée elle est pas noire, mais jaune c'est pas mal non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Comme celle là alors :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et en Quatreu-Quatreu (appelation sisteronnaise de 4x4) ??


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et en Quatreu-Quatreu (appelation sisteronnaise de 4x4) ??



Bah j'ai pas ça en magasin, mais elle risque de ressembler au concept car que tu as montré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

J'ai trop croisé de Fiat Panda 4x4 en Garfagnana et à Sisteron moi...


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

l'article du quotidien auto a été modifié : la cayenne V6 coute 40900euros HT, soit environ 48000 euros TTC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 normal en fait...


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Comme celle là alors :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaune??? t'as une forme particulière de daltonisme, mon gognol...


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Septembre 2003)

l'autre jour j'ai croisé dans paname un magnifique exemplaire de cette






vala vala.
bon je la préfère en speedster mais ça fait tout de même plaisir qu'il reste encore quelques personnes qui ont du goût


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> jaune??? t'as une forme particulière de daltonisme, mon gognol...



Il semblerait que le webmaster du site Fiat ait quelque peu changé les liens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que le webmaster du site Fiat ait quelque peu changé les liens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais j'avais vu la bonne avant


----------



## Zitoune (10 Septembre 2003)

Et une page pour ceux qui aiment la sonorité des voiture essence, une


----------



## bibi78 (10 Septembre 2003)

Et ça 170 rue route et 50 sur l'eau


----------



## iMax (10 Septembre 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça 170 rue route et 50 sur l'eau



J'aime beaucoup ce concept de voiture amphibie rapide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère que ça se démocratisera. Mais bon, on en a parlé quelques messages en arrière


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ce concept de voiture amphibie rapide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heu-reu-se-ment qu'il y a 'toshop, 'tooooshooop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pour l'effet de vitesse...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

>



Ça me rapelle quelque chose, mais quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















'+


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2003)

La MX5, voilà une voiture qui reste très sympathique malgré son âge.
Sympa cette voiture amphibie, j'aimerais beaucoup essayer.


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2003)

avant : 






après :






euh... la carosserie a changé... la transmission aussi... mais ça se voit pas ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avant : 






après : 






voire






en version Hdi 90 ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(la question du diesel ne se pose plus au vu de la différence de couple entre les moteurs essence et diesel de même puissance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2003)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> avant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aimais mieux avant


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2003)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> avant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère après (n'est-ce pas maman? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] (la question du diesel ne se pose plus au vu de la différence de couple entre les moteurs essence et diesel de même puissance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, enfin un qui est d'accord avec moi...


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> hehe, enfin un qui est d'accord avec moi...



euh... en ce qui concerne le domaine des 4x4 auquel je m'intéresse depuis peu (n'est-ce pas ficelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) oui...


mais jamais tu ne me feras croire qu'une 740d est aussi bandante que la Béhème de bibi78 à essence !!


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> euh... en ce qui concerne le domaine des 4x4 auquel je m'intéresse depuis peu (n'est-ce pas ficelle !
> 
> ...



Rien à dire, du même avis.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Septembre 2003)

Un peu de rêve...
Alfa













Jaguar diesel !!! (Le R-D6 est équipé du V 6 2.7 l turbo Diesel de 230 ch )


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de rêve...
> Alfa
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup celle-ci... Elle en jette, un petit côté rétro, tout en étant au goût du jour. Elle est motorisée par quoi cette Alfa? 

Par contre, Jaguar... j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont complètement en train de se fourvoyer. Ou comment casser une image de marque.


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



c'est marrant, ça m'a fait penser à ça : 






du même propriétaire !


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est marrant, ça m'a fait penser à ça :
> 
> ...



Mouais... Mais pour ce qui du moulin, c'est pas tout à fait la même chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quand un moteur diesel rotatif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> mais jamais tu ne me feras croire qu'une 740d est aussi bandante que la Béhème de bibi78 à essence !!



tout dépend de ce qu'on entend par bandante...


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2003)

encore des petites nouveautés de frankfurt : 

la mercedes cls : un coupé 4 portes sur base de la classe E





la golf GTI 












l'audi "Le Mans"





la kia KCV : 





enfin, renault passe la mégane sur le mode sport : 




(sisi, c'est une sportive, regardez le logo sport là, à l'arrière...)


----------



## sylko (12 Septembre 2003)

Il y a encore un peu d'espoir pour Spa!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Saison F1 2004* 

7 mars - Grand Prix d'Australie (Melbourne)
21 mars - Grand Prix de Malaisie (Kuala Lumpur)
4 avril *** - Grand Prix de Bahrein (Bahrein)
25 avril - Grand Prix d'Europe (Nürburbring)
9 mai - Grand Prix d'Espagne (Barcelona)
23 mai - Grand Prix de Monaco (Monaco)
6 juin - Grand Prix de Saint Marin (Imola)
20 juin - Grand Prix des USA (Indianapolis)
4 juillet - Grand Prix de Grande-Bretagne (Silverstone)
11 juillet * - Grand Prix de France (Magny-Cours)
25 juillet - Grand Prix d'Allemagne (Hockenheim)
15 août - Grand Prix de Hongrie (Budapest)
29 août ** - Grand Prix de Belgique (Spa-Francorchamps)
12 septembre - Grand Prix d'Italie (Monza)
26 septembre *** - Grand Prix de Chine (Shanghai)
10 octobre - Grand Prix du Japon (Suzuka)
24 octobre - Grand Prix du Brésil (Sao Paulo)

* Provisoire (en attente de la signature d'un contrat)
** Sous réserve de l'application de la loi autorisant la publicité pour le tabac)
*** Sous réserve de l'approbation du circuit


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore un peu d'espoir pour Spa!



c'est sur depuis un bon bout de temps qu'il revient en belgique...

ceux du gouvernement précédent qui aviant interdit ladite loi (les écolos pour ne pas les citer) se sont pris une telle branlée au élections, que le message était clair : les belges veulent le retour du grand-prix!! donc pas de problème de ce coté, la loi sera votée...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

Oui la F1 revient à Francorchamps et comme ce ne sera peut-être pas pour longtemps, j'achèterais de bonne place dès qu'elles seront dispos.


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui la F1 revient à Francorchamps et comme ce ne sera peut-être pas pour longtemps, j'achèterais de bonne place dès qu'elles seront dispos.



le contrat court jusqu'en 2007 (ou 2010???) donc pas de quoi s'inquiéter... et puis comme a partir de 2006 TOUS les grand prix se feront sans tabac, pas de raison que le notre disparaisse! (en plus c'esty le plus beau!!!!)


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> la golf GTI



Bof, bof, bof... Ça ma déplait pas, et ça me plait pas non plus. C'est fade... Bien sur, il faudra la voir en vrai.



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> enfin, renault passe la mégane sur le mode sport :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça ça me plait deja plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela dit, la couleur est discutable...


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, Jaguar... j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont complètement en train de se fourvoyer. Ou comment casser une image de marque.



J'aime bien le style de cette Jag.
Quant au moteur, V6 2.7,  230ch pour un diesel, c'est pas mal sur le papier non ? C'est très comparable à un C30 CDI... Maintenant, on attend un essai.

Mais je reste scéptique. Un moteur diesel ne me parait pas compatible avec une voiture sportive.


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

les jaguar c'est pas sportif, c'est confortable....

si le diesel est bien insonorisé, aucun problème... par contre s'ils nous font une insornorisation à la ford (comme pour la x-type 2,0d), là ça risque de faire unpeu tache...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> les jaguar c'est pas sportif, c'est confortable.... (...)



Et les Jaguar avec le suffixe R... c'est pas des sportives?


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> x-type 2,0d














Ça existe ça ?


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et les Jaguar avec le suffixe R... c'est pas des sportives?



ben les volvos ont aussi leur ligne R, et les mercedes leur AMG... c'est pas pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de mercedes diesel ou de volvo diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et j'ai jamais dit que les versions R de jaguar devaient rouler au diesel... (re 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

a la base jaguar n'a pas une image sportive comme BMW ou bentley, mais une image de confort comme mercedes ou Rolls...




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe ça ?



ouioui, ça existe!!!


ps pour WebO : j'ai droit à un pin's, j'ai fait deux réponses en une???


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça ça me plait deja plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme quoi l'objectivité n'est pas ton fort... enfin, personne n'est parfait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps2 à webO : oui, je sais...


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi l'objectivité n'est pas ton fort... enfin, personne n'est parfait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi donc ? Je suis objectif, cette Mégane à quelque chose de "fun" je trouve. On a le droit d'aimer le style, non ?

Admet au moins que chacun ait son propre avis et l'exprime...


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Admet au moins que chacun ait son propre avis et l'exprime...



j'admets que chacun ait un avis, mais je n'admets pas qu'il soit différent du mien...


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'admets que chacun ait un avis, mais je n'admets pas qu'il soit différent du mien...


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



merci pour ce post constructif! 
afin de recentrer le déba, je voudrais redemander ce que vous pensez de la mercedes CLS. personellement j'aime bcp, je me demande les tarifs et le positionnement que mercedes va lui donner, vu qu'elle crée un segment...

petite photo de ce coupé 4 portes :


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ce post constructif!
> afin de recentrer le déba, je voudrais redemander ce que vous pensez de la mercedes CLS. personellement j'aime bcp, je me demande les tarifs et le positionnement que mercedes va lui donner, vu qu'elle crée un segment...
> 
> petite photo de ce coupé 4 portes :



Ce que j'en pense ?: C'est joli.

Encore une nouvelle bagnole hors de prix qui finira entre les mains de vieux friqués ou pire: dans des clips de rappeurs...

C'est joli, certes, mais je m'interresse plutot à ce qui est abordable, donc quelque chose que je pourrais un jour avoir sur ma place de parc.


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ce post constructif!



C'est peut-être constructif ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'admets que chacun ait un avis, mais je n'admets pas qu'il soit différent du mien...



Au fait, au sujet de ma réponse constructive:

Je t'en prie.


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> donc quelque chose que je pourrais un jour avoir sur ma place de parc.



oh le bourge, il a une place de parking !!


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oh le bourge, il a une place de parking !!



Ouais. Et un garage aussi. Vive les villas.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ce post constructif!
> afin de recentrer le déba, je voudrais redemander ce que vous pensez de la mercedes CLS. personellement j'aime bcp, je me demande les tarifs et le positionnement que mercedes va lui donner, vu qu'elle crée un segment...
> 
> petite photo de ce coupé 4 portes :



J'adore... Vraiment magnifique... ça augure ce que seront les prochaines S et CL... 

Mmm... une petite CLS 55 AMG pour monter à l'AES...


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

et tu aprécies aussi le fait qu'elle soit motorisée par un 6cyl 3,2 de 265cv???

ah oui, au diesel le moteur...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ce post constructif!
> afin de recentrer le déba, je voudrais redemander ce que vous pensez de la mercedes CLS. personellement j'aime bcp, je me demande les tarifs et le positionnement que mercedes va lui donner, vu qu'elle crée un segment...
> 
> petite photo de ce coupé 4 portes :



J'aime assez, classe, lisse.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

L'Audi Le Mans, dont décorisdecu a mit une image à la page précédente me plait beaucoup moins que leur précedent concept "Nuvolari"
Je la trouve un peu trop "torturée".
La bande grise est un peu trop Smart pour Audi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'intérieur est super par contre.









Décidément, c'est la folie pour ce salon.
Voici un proto Opel, Insigna.
La porte coulissante est sympa.






Ford n'est pas en reste, voici la Visos.
C'est plutôt une Volvo je trouve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme la très bien dit Alèm, le nouveau proto Jaguar ressemble à la RX-8 de Mazda.
Celle-ci à une Volvo, également propriété de Ford.
Ils n'ont plus qu'un dessinateur.


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> petite photo de ce coupé 4 portes :



Kitch, vielliot et racoleur. Suivante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ajoute une petite vue de l'avant assez "hirsute" :






'+


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

La semaine prochaine, ce sera semaine salon pour moi.
Lundi je vais à Frankfort au salon de l'auto, jeudi,vendredi et samedi à l'AE à Paris.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine, ce sera semaine salon pour moi.
> Lundi je vais à Frankfort au salon de l'auto, jeudi,vendredi et samedi à l'AE à Paris.



Tu vas nous ramener des photos de tout ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bons salons...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

Oui des tas de photos, L'Ixus va chauffer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon les photos prisent au salon ne seront jamais aussi bien que celle de la presse spécialisée, les photos que je prendrais, c'est juste pour réfléter une ambiance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comprendre les hôtesses...)


----------



## toph (12 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne , fais attention à ton Ixus dans  tes balades , evites les escaliers


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui des tas de photos, L'Ixus va chauffer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'étonnes... et pas que l'Ixus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) les photos que je prendrais, c'est juste pour réfléter une ambiance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'étonnes... bis...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne , fais attention à ton Ixus dans  tes balades , evites les escaliers


Au fait je pense qu'il reste une place dans l'Audi de Gilbert, si ça t'interesse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s.(tu as oublié la réunion aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## toph (12 Septembre 2003)

Peux je fais acte de présence lundi , parcontre ça risque d'être long ton voyage en tracteur Audi/Fendt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(quelle réunion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (comprendre les hôtesses...)



t'inquiètes, c'est les photos qu'on préfère...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2003)

Bon Foguenne, on attend tous tes photos de Francfort...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Je suis en train, ok dans +- 30 minutes.


----------



## iMax (17 Septembre 2003)

30 min à peu près 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allez, je vais voir Steve sur Canal...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Bon, c'est fait.
Alors un petit bilan.
Le plus beau espace est clairement celui de Mercedes.
Incroyable...






Les deux voitures que j'ai trouvé les plus moches sont:

La Maybach et la nouvelle Rolls.

Les plus incroyable sans surprise:

La XLR, 






La Bugatti,






La Carerra GT, et la Ferrari Enzo.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Le plus important, les hôtesses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben les hôtesses allemandes, bof, bof.
Il y a des jolies mais beaucoup moins qu'au salon de Bruxelles où de Paris.
Les plus jolies étaient sur le stand de Lancia.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Voici notre choix.
Silvia veut une Renault Mégane Coupé-Cabrio,






Moi une Nissan Z ou la Lancia Fulvia (avec l'hôtesse si possible) elle est vraiment terrible "en vrai".
La BMW série 6 est très belle mais hors de prix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gilbert, un copain avec qui je suis allé au salon et qui en à marre de son Audi A4 2,5 TDI va lui commander une Audi S4 Avant. (il a beaucoup de sous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Petit commentaire sur mes photos:
Je les trouve réussies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je me jette des fleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je n'ai jamais pu en réussir avec un argentique sur d'autres salons, ici, c'est ok. Vive le numérique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais en poster dans photo numérique pour avoir l'avis de pro.


----------



## iMax (17 Septembre 2003)

Sympa ces photos


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mignonne l'hôtesse... c'est qui? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Elle a l'air cool...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mignonne l'hôtesse... c'est qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'était effectivement la plus jolie.


----------



## iMax (17 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'était effectivement la plus jolie.



Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La petite hotesse du stand Lancia est vraiment mignonne aussi


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'était effectivement la plus jolie.



ah oui ! je confirme et j'ai même son numéro de téléphone si ça t'intéresse !!


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

Alèm, tu connaîtrais pas aussi l'hôtesse de chez Lancia ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah oui ! je confirme et j'ai même son numéro de téléphone si ça t'intéresse !!



C'est sympa... je préfère le demander directement à Paul... il me le donnera...


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa... je préfère le demander directement à Paul... il me le donnera...



autant le demander à Silvia !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




narffff !!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Alèm, tu connaîtrais pas aussi l'hôtesse de chez Lancia ?



La blonde? Il me semble que c'est Emilie Boiron, ex Miss Suisse romande 2002... Elle habite Genève (Onex) et «travaille» effectivement pour Lancia. Voilà voilà...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La blonde? Il me semble que c'est Emilie Boiron, ex Miss Suisse romande 2002... Elle habite Genève (Onex) et «travaille» effectivement pour Lancia. Voilà voilà...



eh ben


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

Si je m'attendais à ce que quelq'un la connaisse


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Si je m'attendais à ce que quelq'un la connaisse



Epaté?

Cela dit je suis pas sûr à 100%... Mais je sais qu'Emilie Boiron a déjà fait le Salon de Genève pour Lancia... Recherchez dans Google _Emilie Boiron_.


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Epaté?



Oui


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

Alors si en plus tu as son numéro de portable, je crois que je m'en remettrai pas


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Alors si en plus tu as son numéro de portable, je crois que je m'en remettrai pas




Pas bien difficile... Tu cherches sur *pagesblanches.ch* une Boiron qui habite Onex... Bon, tu seras sûrement pas le premier...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je sais pas pourquoi mais je doute qu'elle soit dans l'annuaire


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais pas pourquoi mais je doute qu'elle soit dans l'annuaire



Elle habite chez ses parents, dans une belle villa avec piscine et tout...


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

fallait pas te fatiguer à photographier les voitures Paul !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elles sont là !








fallait rester concentré sur les hotesses !!


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

vous m'en mettrez deux !


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

MOUahahahahahahahahahaha !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

chez Ford






Chez mazda






Chez Jaguar


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

à part que chez ford, ce soit tout sur le cul (très tendance même chez les minettes de quartiers...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

je n'aime toujours pas la déco Playmobil !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai arrêté de jouer au Playmobil il ya longtemps !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je veux bien jouer avec la vraie Panda 4x4 (du côté de Sisteron ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

Classssssssssssssse
















en passant, voici la voiture préférée de ma copine...






_ça me déprime..._


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

classsssssse


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] MOUahahahahahahahahahaha !!!



C'est pas possible : c'est un montage, non ?


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible : c'est un montage, non ?



Non non, juste une Lada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon décidemment dans le groupe Volsvagen ils peuvent pas s'empêcher de s'auto-pomper, même quand ils font du nouveau...

Concept car Audi :






Lamborghini Murcielago :






Faudrait peut être qu'ils se décident à ne plus faire dessiner toutes les voitures du groupe par les mêmes designers...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Au fait  Le Gognol, j'ai pris une photo rien que pour toi.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Celle-ci pour Décoris.


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait  Le Gognol, j'ai pris une photo rien que pour toi.



Merci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _ça me déprime..._



change de copine...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait  Le Gognol, j'ai pris une photo rien que pour toi.



et pour moi aussi!!bravo!


----------



## alèm (18 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> change de copine...



elle est con celle-là, j'vous jure !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et pour moi aussi!!bravo!



Cette Mégane RS est très belle mais je n'ai pas eu trop l'occasion de bien la regarder car ma compagne me tirais: "viens, il y a la Mégane cabriolet", elle a demandé au "présentateur" allemand de lui montré le coffre, d'ouvrir et fermer le toit, etc, etc...
Il avait l'air content de faire la démo, il lui a tout expliqué. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le coffre de la mégane cabrio est minuscule décapotée mais très grand une fois le toit en place (495 dm3 si je me rappelle bien).

Il y avait moins de monde chez les constructeurs "non allemand" donc on voyait mieux.
Malheureusement, le copain luxembourgeois avec qui nous y étions est très très Audi et voiture allemande donc "il ne fallait pas trop trainer" chez les autres.
Evidement nous avons fait l'inverse. Moi chez Nissan dans la Z, Silvia chez Renault dans la cabrio.


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le coffre de la mégane cabrio est minuscule décapotée mais très grand une fois le toit en place (495 dm3 si je me rappelle bien).



Esthétiquement un peu trop grand d'ailleurs, mais le toit pliable entraîne cette contrainte... Sinon j'attends de voir la RS en vrai, pour l'instant je ne suis pas convaincu par les jantes. On verra !

'+


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il avait l'air content de faire la démo, il lui a tout expliqué.



Il y avait aussi le type du rayon littérature étrangère ?


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci pour Décoris.




rhoooo, merci... il est vraiment superbe....


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

Les hotesses de l'AE sont effectivement beaucoup plus jolie.
Je poste d'un nouveau 15' alu


----------



## iMax (19 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> rhoooo, merci... il est vraiment superbe....



Bof, c'est nul, c'est tout carréné (je dis pas ça spécialement parce que c'est un diesel, hein...)

Je préfère voir ça en soulevant mon capot:


----------



## iMax (19 Septembre 2003)

Ou alors ça:





Ça on peut dire que c'est beau ! Bien chromé, avec des fils, des durites et un manomètre...
Environ 400cv pour plus de 7l de cylindrée


----------



## iMax (19 Septembre 2003)

A part ça, je vais peut-être avoir ça pour un prix raisonnable (grand oncle de 87 ans qui peut plus conduire):




(D'accord, on a pas de V8 comme plus haut sous le capot, mais ça suffit comme première voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..)

Je crois que c'est une 1.6 de 97-98. Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja eu l'occasion d'en essayer une ?


----------



## decoris (21 Septembre 2003)

on vient de passer commande de ça : 






volvo V70 2,4D (ben oui, faut pas déconner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) full option! (et passage à 163cv après le rodage)...

vivement dans deux mois....


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> 2,4D



C'est le D5 ?


----------



## decoris (21 Septembre 2003)

c'est le D5, mais dégonflé à 130cv (et vendu 2900 euros de moins). comme c'est juste la gestion du moteur qui a changé (via la cartographie) et rien d'autre, le garagiste veut bien la refaire passer à 163cv (soit la puissance du D5) juste après le rodage!


----------



## Zitoune (21 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est le D5, mais dégonflé à 130cv (et vendu 2900 euros de moins). comme c'est juste la gestion du moteur qui a changé (via la cartographie) et rien d'autre, le garagiste veut bien la refaire passer à 163cv (soit la puissance du D5) juste après le rodage!



TU as demandé l'avis des mines ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> TU as demandé l'avis des mines ?



en bon français, ça s'appelle un coup bas


----------



## decoris (22 Septembre 2003)

c'est quoi ces mines???
a part l'assureur, je vois pas a qui je dois demnader d'autre...


----------



## Zitoune (22 Septembre 2003)

En France, toute modification de ta voiture doit être homologuée par le service des mines.
Maintenant si tu résides dans un autre pays...


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> En France, toute modification* de ta voiture doit être homologuée par le service des mines.
> Maintenant si tu résides dans un autre pays...



*structurelle : moteur, carosserie totalement changée, boite de vitesses, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

modification "substantielle" de la puissance: cela doit être vérifié...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

De passage à Paris pour l'AE, je suis passé par "L'Atelier Renault" sur les champs-Elysées où il y avait une expo très sympa de proto Renault.
La musique et l'ambiance nous a plus, nous y avons même mangé.


----------



## iMax (23 Septembre 2003)

Faudra que je passe là bas la prochaine fois que je vais à Paris


----------



## sylko (25 Septembre 2003)

Une bonne solution, si Apple veut trouver un autre usage pour les batteries de ses PowerBook! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










6'800 batteries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un article dans le New York Times 

Petite vidéo sympa 

La doc de la Tzero en PDF


----------



## iMax (25 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Petite vidéo sympa














C'est pas possible, ils ont mis un diesel dans la Porsche ou quoi ?!? (désolé Decoris, je sais où est la sortie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

C'est un peu bizzare tout ça.... Elle pèse combien la fzero ? Ça doit quand même peser pas mal avec les batteries qui vont avec... Et le flat6 de la Porsche doit bien faire plusieurs chevaux de plus que les 200 de la Fzero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La seule explication plausible que je vois est le fait que la Fzero, n'a pas besoin de changer de vitesse donc son acceleration continue serait un avantage. Ajoutons aussi qu'un moteur électrique a une courbe de couple bien plus linéaire que celle d'un moteur thermique ce qui est un autre avantage puisqu'un moteur électrique est très coupleux à tous les régimes.

Faudrait essayer avec une voiture à boite à variation continue et de rapport poid/puissance égal pour voir ce que ça donne


----------



## UltraFloodeur (25 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De passage à Paris pour l'AE, je suis passé par "L'Atelier Renault" sur les champs-Elysées où il y avait une expo très sympa de proto Renault.
> La musique et l'ambiance nous a plus, nous y avons même mangé.


----------



## Alex666 (25 Septembre 2003)

ça marche sur le depart arrété mais après c'est la branlé...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne solution, si Apple veut trouver un autre usage pour les batteries de ses PowerBook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sympa comme véhicule.


----------



## decoris (27 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ajoutons aussi qu'un moteur électrique a une courbe de couple bien plus linéaire que celle d'un moteur thermique ce qui est un autre avantage puisqu'un moteur électrique est très coupleux à tous les régimes.



un  peu comme un diesel, quoi...


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> un  peu comme un diesel, quoi...



Même plus, je pense.


----------



## toph (27 Septembre 2003)

ouai mais c'est pas terrible ça polue aprés utilsation


----------



## decoris (4 Octobre 2003)

mercedes lache dans l'arene le break le plus puissant du monde (détronant la RS6 de 450 cv de chez audi) : 

la E55 AMG (476cv)











personellement j'adore sa discrétion...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mercedes lache dans l'arene le break le plus puissant du monde (détronant la RS6 de 450 cv de chez audi) :
> 
> la E55 AMG (476cv)
> 
> ...



Juste ce qu'il faut pour partir skier... Pour ma part, je trouve quand même la RS6 plus aggressive.


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Juste ce qu'il faut pour partir skier... Pour ma part, je trouve quand même la RS6 plus aggressive.




moi aussi, c'est justement ce qu'il y a de dingue avec cette mercedes... les badaux ne remarquent rien (ils la confondent avec une 200 cdi), mais tu scotche une porsche au feu rouge... (4,9s de 0 à 100) tout en étant avec mémé, la femme et les gosses, et les courses du we dans le coffre!!!
j'adore ce genre de bagnole...


----------



## Zitoune (5 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mercedes lache dans l'arene le break le plus puissant du monde (détronant la RS6 de 450 cv de chez audi) :
> 
> la E55 AMG (476cv)
> 
> ...



Elle carbure au gazole ?
Je pose le question parce que j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a par ici des fanatiques de ce carburant


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Elle carbure au gazole ?
> Je pose le question parce que j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a par ici des fanatiques de ce carburant



Y'en a pas beaucoup... Je dirais même qu'on peut les compter sur les doigts d'une main de lépreu en phase terminale


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas beaucoup... Je dirais même qu'on peut les compter sur les doigts d'une main de lépreu en phase terminale



mais ouais, mais ouais... n'empeche que je parie qu'une grosse proportion des gens qui ont posté sur ce thread roule au gazole...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais ouais, mais ouais... n'empeche que je parie qu'une grosse proportion des gens qui ont posté sur ce thread roule au gazole...



Ça mérite un sondage...

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1065376321WebOliver">


*Vous roulez à quoi?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Essence
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Diesel
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Autre (gaz, hydrogène, eau, etc.)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Vous ne roulez pas<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais ouais, mais ouais... n'empeche que je parie qu'une grosse proportion des gens qui ont posté sur ce thread roule au gazole...



Sans façon. Je roule au 95 ...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de voir Turbo sur M6... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils y présentaient la *Koenigsegg CC*, une suédoise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moteur V8 de 655 chevaux, 0 à 100 en 3,5 secondes, 390 km/h, 1175 kg, tout en carbone...


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça mérite un sondage...



fais attention, je vais voter avec mes 17 pseudos...
en plus c'est nul ce sondage, moi je roule à l'essence... (masi bon, j'ai voté diesel quand même!!!)

pour la koenigsegg machin (c'est possible un nom si débile???), c'est clair que c'est une belle voiture, mais à mon avis rien de comparable avec une carrera GT...
c'est pas en prenant un V8 de pick-up ford et en y ajoutant un compresseur que tu te retrouve avec un moteur de course...
et puis 0à100 en 3,5s ET 390 km/h, je vois aps comment c'est possible avec une boite 5 ou meme 6 vitesses... 

mais bon, c'est dingue de voir à quoi un passionné peut arriver (en ayant pas mal d emoyen je suppose...)


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2003)

A voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (devinez le carburant de mon scooter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Sinon, nos deux voitures roulent au 95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

M.... , j'ai raté Turbo


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (...) et puis 0à100 en 3,5s ET 390 km/h, je vois aps comment c'est possible avec une boite 5 ou meme 6 vitesses... (...)



A ce propos, j'ai eu plusieurs sources différentes qui m'ont confirmé que la M5 débridée passait bien les 300 km/h... Entre 290 et 305 selon les sources. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) M.... , j'ai raté Turbo



T'as rien loupé... Ils excellent toujours dans la médiocrité... Tu n'es jamais tombé sur l'émission TopGear de la BBC World? Eux ils s'y connaissent en voiture, ils disent quand ça leur plaît pas, ils n'y vont pas par quatre chemins, ils ne font pas de chauvinisme, et ils testent vraiment leurs voitures.


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien loupé... Ils excellent toujours dans la médiocrité... Tu n'es jamais tombé sur l'émission TopGear de la BBC World? Eux ils s'y connaissent en voiture, ils disent quand ça leur plaît pas, ils n'y vont pas par quatre chemins, ils ne font pas de chauvinisme, et ils testent vraiment leurs voitures.



Ouais, c'est sur qu'ils sont assez franco-français...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils ont testés quoi aujourd'hui ? Pis TopGear, ça passe quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aimerais regarder pour comparer...


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, j'ai eu plusieurs sources différentes qui m'ont confirmé que la M5 débridée passait bien les 300 km/h... Entre 290 et 305 selon les sources.



quelles sources??? si c'est réellement le cas (ce dont je doute fortement, vu l'aérodynamique de la bête), c'est que chez BMW ils sont vraiment pas malins!
ils limitent leur voiture à 250 alors que la 6ième pourrait tirer jusque 305?? ça fait une plage d'utilisation énorme perdue, qui sert à rien du tout...

enfin, de toute façon j'y crois pas... avec une boite étagement "long", je pourrais admettre 275, 280... mais c'est tout! en plus la M5 n'a aucun "articifice" aérodynmaique pour lui permettre de rester sur la route à ces vitesse...

et puis, en fin de compte, en s'en fout de la vitesse maxi... c'est pas (et de loin) le plus important!


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

Dodge a décidé de produire en petite série le TOMAHAWK : une moto de 500 cv (avec moteur de viper) et donnée pour 640km/h...




















sont complètement fous ces ricains, mais au moins on peut rêver un peu avec eux... (c'est pas peugeot qui produireait ses coupés pique et coeur, alors qu'ils sont qd même plus réalistes!!!)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (...) ils limitent leur voiture à 250 alors que la 6ième pourrait tirer jusque 305?? ça fait une plage d'utilisation énorme perdue, qui sert à rien du tout... (...)



BMW, Mercedes et Audi ont signé un accord qui limite la vitesse maximale de leurs voitures. Porsche n'en fait pas partie.




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est sur qu'ils sont assez franco-français...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais jamais trop quand ça passe. Je tombe souvent sur l'émission dans l'après-midi en semaine ou vers une heure du matin. Je t'invite à visiter *leur site*. Ils ont également un magnifique mensuel auquel je suis abonné.




			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> Dodge a décidé de produire en petite série le TOMAHAWK : une moto de 500 cv (avec moteur de viper) et donnée pour 640km/h...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas très malin le type, sans casque...


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ils limitent leur voiture à 250 alors que la 6ième pourrait tirer jusque 305?? ça fait une plage d'utilisation énorme perdue, qui sert à rien du tout...



C'est tout bêtement du marketing je pense... D'accord, ça ne sert à rien, mais ça fait vendre.



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas très malin le type, sans casque...



Le casque est pas obligatoire aux states... On voit pratiquement que des motards sans casques là bas. Tout ce qui est obligatoire, c'est d'avoir des lunettes (authentique!). 

C'est de l'inconscience. T'es sur la highway, et tu vois des motards qui te doublent à 150km/h sans casque...


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'inconscience. T'es sur la highway, et tu vois des motards qui te doublent à 150km/h sans casque...



ouais, mais 9 motards sur 10 ils sont sur des harley, et ils roulent à du 30 à l'heure!!!!
toutes les sportives que j'ai vu, le gars était chaque fois en combi et avec casque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis concernant le marketing et la limitation de vitesse, ça me parait un peu facile... les gens regardent plus les accélération que la vitesse théorique, surtout quan dellle est bridée...


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2003)

Alors, sur la cote ouest, j'ai vu pas mal de sportives et peu des motards qui étaient dessus avaient des combinaisons... J'en ai vu en en short et tshirt sur une 1000... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis faut pas croire, ils ne roulent pas que cool...

Sinon, pour la M5, en fond de 5ème, t'as de toute façon plus beaucoup d'accelération...


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> moi je roule à l'essence... (masi bon, j'ai voté diesel quand même!!!)



Ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ben pas moi


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2003)

Le résultat du sondage est éloquent... Un seul suffrage pour le diesel pour l'instant, je compte pas celui de Décus... puisque lui-même roule en essence... Allez comprendre...


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> lui-même roule en essence... Allez comprendre...


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le résultat du sondage est éloquent... Un seul suffrage pour le diesel pour l'instant, je compte pas celui de Décus... puisque lui-même roule en essence... Allez comprendre...



ben quoi, tout le monde a pas la chance de pouvoir se payer un diesel...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, tout le monde a pas la chance de pouvoir se payer un diesel...



Ah, je pensais qu'on y gagnait à prendre un diesel du fait des économies de carburant réalisées...


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, tout le monde a pas la chance de pouvoir se payer un diesel...



Ah ? C'est pas un diesel la D5 ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça mérite un sondage...



A voté.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer un joujou de 8 cyl. et 300 CV. (Mooney 231)

Très très sympa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Ce joujou n'est évidement pas à moi mais à notre chirurgien chef.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Dernier Grand Prix demain, ça va être difficile pour Raikkonen.(8 ième sur la grille)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dernier Grand Prix demain, ça va être difficile pour Raikkonen.(8 ième sur la grille)



Allez Khumi...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dernier Grand Prix demain, ça va être difficile pour Raikkonen.(8 ième sur la grille)



Oui pas besoin de se lever. Avec Barichello et Montoya en pole, le championnat est fini ...
Je vais pouvoir dormir tranquille. Heureusement qu'il y a l'IndyCart pour rattraper ça (ah oui vous ne savez peut-être pas, mais lors de la dernière course les trois premiers n'étaient séparé que de moins d'un dizième de secondes. Arrivée frontale !)


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Cette année a quand même été assez interessante en F1.
D'un autre côté si Schumi est champion du monde demain bravo, c'est incroyable.
Mon seul regret c'est la fin de carrière de Villeneuve qui méritait mieux.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cette année a quand même été assez interessante en F1.
> D'un autre côté si Schumi est champion du monde demain bravo, c'est incroyable.
> Mon seul regret c'est la fin de carrière de Villeneuve qui méritait mieux.



C'est ça la formule 1. Des équipes qui n'ont rien à voir en perfs. 2 ou 3 écuries qui se battent. Les autres font le décor. Voilà pourquoi je préfère le CART ...


----------



## minime (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> mais lors de la dernière course les trois premiers n'étaient séparé que de moins d'un dizième de secondes. Arrivée frontale !)



Des arrivées qui se jouent au dixième ou même au centième de seconde, c'est déjà arrivé en F1. L'une des plus célèbres en 1986, lorsque Senna a remporté le GP d'Espagne avec seulement 0,014 seconde d'avance sur Mansell, qui comptait pourtant un retard de 20s à neuf tours de l'arrivée.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Des arrivées qui se jouent au dixième ou même au centième de seconde, c'est déjà arrivé en F1. L'une des plus célèbres en 1986, lorsque Senna a remporté le GP d'Espagne avec seulement 0,014 seconde d'avance sur Mansell, qui comptait pourtant un retard de 20s à neuf tours de l'arrivée.



en Indy, c'est à toutes les saisons !!! Pas tous les quarts de siècles !


----------



## minime (12 Octobre 2003)

Woa, la video de l'arrivée Senna-Mansell ! (.asf, lisible dans MPlayer).

Si en CART ce genre de scénario se déroule vraiment à chaque course, comme lors des GP moto, ça n'a plus rien d'exceptionnel, à force on ne doit même plus y faire attention. Je suis sûr que c'est quand même aussi chiant que la F1.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Woa, la video de l'arrivée Senna-Mansell ! (.asf, lisible dans MPlayer).
> 
> Si en CART ce genre de scénario se déroule vraiment à chaque course, comme lors des GP moto, ça n'a plus rien d'exceptionnel, à force on ne doit même plus y faire attention. Je suis sûr que c'est quand même aussi chiant que la F1.



Je n'ai pas dit à chaque course ... Mais une fois pas saison c'est déjà pas mal !

Et puis on a Sébastien Bourdais !!! 3 victoires, deux deuxièmes place et une troisième place. 4 poles (la pole ca donne un point) et 2 plus grand nombre de tours en tête (un point à chaque fois). Il ne fait pas de la figuration comme le pauvre Panis.

Avec ça il est 4eme du championnat. Il est aussi 4eme sur la grille pour la course de ce soir ...


----------



## minime (12 Octobre 2003)

Qu'il n'y ait pas de français en mesure de gagner ne change pas grand chose (tiens au Japon Panis partira en deuxième ligne), je regrette plutôt le manque de densité du plateau. Damon Hill et Hakkinen sont déjà partis, Villeneuve claque la porte, inévitablement Schumacher va suivre dans pas longtemps ; quand on pense à l'époque où Senna, Prost, Mansell et Piquet se marchaient littéralement sur les pieds pour une place sur le podium... Aujourd'hui la F1 est toujours aussi aseptisée que dans les années 80 et 90, mais en plus c'est devenu une formule "allégée".


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Woa, la video de l'arrivée Senna-Mansell ! (.asf, lisible dans MPlayer).



Merci pour ce lien.
Souvenir, souvenir...génial.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Je propose que l'année prochaine le GP du Japon se fasse de nuit.
Ce n'est pas humain de se lever si tôt un dimanche.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Bon ils sont parti et il n'y a pas vraiment de suspens ... Raikkonen est trop loin.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Melaure, tu aurais du te lever, ce début de GP est fantastique.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Oups tu es là.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Bon ils sont parti et il n'y a pas vraiment de suspens ... Raikkonen est trop loin.



Attend un peu...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Melaure, tu aurais du te lever, ce début de GP est fantastique.



Il ne faut pas exagérer quand même ...



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oups tu es là.



Eh oui quand même ! Soyons fou !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Schumi est dernier, rien n'est fait.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Schum à cassé son aileron. Mais ça ne l'a pas arrêté longtemps ...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Et voilà Montoya en rade ... Grrr ... ils veulent vraiment aider Ferrari !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

C'est bon pour Raikkonen aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ferrari champion du monde une fois de plus. 
Alonso à nouveau impec.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

C'est le seul baume au coeur du jour : les pilotes renault font une belle course. Vivement que Fiat crève pour que Ferrari n'ai plus de sous !

Par contre je trouve que ça ravitaille un peu vite ... Les pneus ne doivent pas trop s'user sur un sol mouillé.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Vivement que Fiat crève pour que Ferrari n'ai plus de sous !



Je mets cette phrase très très choquante sur le compte de l'émotion due au direct... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ferrari s'auto finance depuis quelques années déjà.
Ferrari gagne beaucoup d'argent, c'est avec Alfa, la seul branche rentable du groupe Fiat Auto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fiat à encore beaucoup d'ouvrier...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je mets cette phrase très très choquante sur le compte de l'émotion due au direct...



Ca ira mieux avec le grand prix Cart de Mexico, ce soir


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Sacré Melaure et le Cart.
Alonso out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Raikkonen 3 ième derrière Coultart donc, 2 ième...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Ah ces pages de pub !

Et zut Alonzo s'est planté ! M.... !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas possible. Le sort est encore avec Ferrari ! Je les maudits !!!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Raikkonen n'avance plus trop.
Un éclair,
Il va pleuvoir...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Raikkonen n'avance plus trop.
> Un éclair,
> Il va pleuvoir...



Ca ne changeras pas grand chose pour Raikkonen. Dommage qu'il ne puisse défendre ses chances. Pour cela il avait besoin que les renault et les bmw se debrouillent pas trop mal ...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Raikkonen n'a besoin que de gagner donc sans Renault et Williams devant lui, c'est déjà plus facile.
Mais bon, çà me semble cuit...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Raikkonen n'a besoin que de gagner donc sans Renault et Williams devant lui, c'est déjà plus facile.
> Mais bon, çà me semble cuit...



Il a besoin de gagner avec plein de voitures entre lui et schumacher ...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Barrichello a creusé l'écart et Raikkonen a un ravitaillement de moins. Schumacher remonte petit à petit ...


----------



## minime (12 Octobre 2003)

Surtout que Raikkonen ne refait pas son retard sur Barrichello, qui lui a déjà effectué deux arrêts.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Raikkonen a ravitaillé et est 4eme. Adieu le titre !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que Raikkonen ne refait pas son retard sur Barrichello, qui lui a déjà effectué deux arrêts.



Et M Schumacher est 6eme ...


----------



## minime (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible. Le sort est encore avec Ferrari ! Je les maudits !!!



Ça fait seulement cinq titres de suite pour Schmi (c'est bien ça ?). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit]

Ah non, ça ferait quatre de suite. Il domine pas du tout en fait.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait seulement cinq titres de suite pour Schmi (c'est bien ça ?).



C"est plus Ferrari qui me dérange que schumacher ...


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2003)

'tain ça rigole pas entre frangins !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ralf ruleezzz !!_ 






'+


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Raikkonen 2ième, accrochage entre les deux Schum...
rien n'est fini.
Ferrari champion du monde des constructeurs.


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2003)

Ah ben ça y est, 'a cassé le Shumi.  _Mais pas le bon, hélas..._








'+


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Il y avait un beau duel entre les deux schumacher et qui casse sa voiture ? C'est Ralph. Trop de chance ce Michael ...


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2003)

"Alors papy Alain, ton nanalyse..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Allez un peu de pub, ca manquait !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Alors Melaure, c'est quand même pas si mal la F1.


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors Melaure, c'est quand même pas si mal la F1.



Exclusif : le vrai visage de Melaure !






'+


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors Melaure, c'est quand même pas si mal la F1.



C'est complêtement pipé tu veux dire !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Exclusif : le vrai visage de Melaure !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, Melaure j'étais un grand fan.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Exclusif : le vrai visage de Melaure !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que je déteste Ferrari depuis ce qu'ils ont fait à Prost !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est complêtement pipé tu veux dire !



Parce que ce n'est pas l'équipe que tu aimes qui gagne...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ce n'est pas l'équipe que tu aimes qui gagne...



C'est la seule équipe que je n'aime pas


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est la seule équipe que je n'aime pas



Pas de chance pour toi, 

Bravo Schumi, bravo Ferrari.

6 titres pour Schumi, on peut ne pas l'aimer mais il faut reconnaître qu'il est très fort.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Allez hop, extinction de télé !


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 6 titres pour Schumi, on peut ne pas l'aimer mais il faut reconnaître qu'il est très fort.



Mouais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ET SURTOUT QU'IL A DÉFINITIVEMENT LE CUL BORDÉ DE NOUILLES !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## minime (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est la seule équipe que je n'aime pas



T'aimes pas le rouge et les belles italiennes ?


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas le rouge et les belles italiennes ?



Je croyais que le mur était tombé !


----------



## minime (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je déteste Ferrari depuis ce qu'ils ont fait à Prost !



J'avais raté ta réponse, mais je ne vois toujours pas. Ferrari lui a fait conduire un camion avec un n°1 peint sur le capot en lui faisant croire qu'il s'agissait d'une formule 1, d'accord, mais c'était plutôt marrant comme blague.


_Piti Jesus, je promets de ne pas casser la ouature d'Ayrton dans le dernier Grand-Prix, mais libérez-moi de Ferrari !_


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

En tous cas, c'est très sympa de suivre un GP avec commentaires en direct sur Macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci l'airport.


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, c'est très sympa de suivre un GP avec commentaires en direct sur Macgé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frimeur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Hé j'me vois d'dans !!_








'+


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Melaure console toi, le français Jean todt est pour une bonne part dans le succès de ferrari.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Frimeur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, bon aller trois mille post sur Macgé.
Je passe le cap dans beurk vu que c'est ici que je dois avoir le plus posté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans un instant, auto-moto, sympa cet horaire tout compte fait.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Melaure console toi, le français Jean todt est pour une bonne part dans le succès de ferrari.



Jean Todt français ? On dirais bien un Italien : menteur, prêt à tordre le règlement pour favoriser Ferrari (disons que seul Ferrari a le droit de tricher sur l'électronique). Ce personnage est détestable. En fait le seul que je respecte c'est Schumi sauf qu'il ne roule pas avec un moteur allemand ...

Bon allez concentrons-nous sur des sports ou tout n'est pas règlé à l'avance : le Rugby et l'IndyCart !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Bon on poursuit avec un petit Pays de Galles - Canada. Je me demande bien quel est le niveau du Canada


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

D'après le commentateur l'avenir du rugby canadien se joue dans ce mondial. Eh ben ils risquent de devoir apprendre un autre sport


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Ca y est ca chauffe ! Le Canada pousse fort !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Le Canada ouvre le score par un drop. Etonnant !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

colin Charvis expulsé ! Plus que 14 gallois ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ca chauffe ! Le Canada pousse fort !



Y a pas que le Canada qui pousse fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, tant que j'y pense, à force de pousser, on sait jamais : si tu _pousses_ trop fort,  y a les chiottes au bar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le Canada ouvre le score par un drop. Etonnant !



Dis tu comptes faire un post à chaque action Eugène Sccatomelauro ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> colin Charvis expulsé ! Plus que 14 gallois ...



Tu veux aller le rejoindre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hé Melaure, d'une y a un sujet pour çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de deux tu serais pas mieux dans ton canapé à le regarder comme un grand ? je veux dire tout seul ... et pis tu reviens a la mitemps si tu veux... on s'ra p'têtre ouvert


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu comptes faire un post à chaque action Eugène Sccatomelauro ?



Il y a un peu plus de suspens qu'en F1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. : délicieuses ces crêpes au petit-dèj. Merci Barbarella pour l'idée ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Juste au moment ou les gallois posent leur essai !_


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux aller le rejoindre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Ah làlà on était plus tranquille pendant la F1 ...


----------



## Blob (12 Octobre 2003)

Bouh qu'il est vilain le finn ! Les temps ont bien changés ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en 3 semaines ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Bien un point mi-temps. Les gallois ont vite récupéré et mènent 20 à 3 avec deux essais.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Bien un point mi-temps. Les gallois ont vite récupéré et mènent 20 à 3 avec deux essais.



Y a ça dans Turbo?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Jean Todt français ? On dirais bien un Italien : menteur, prêt à tordre le règlement pour favoriser Ferrari (disons que seul Ferrari a le droit de tricher sur l'électronique). Ce personnage est détestable. En fait le seul que je respecte c'est Schumi sauf qu'il ne roule pas avec un moteur allemand ...























Sans commentaire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Bouh qu'il est vilain le finn ! Les temps ont bien changés ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu te faisais rare Blobinou


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Bien un point mi-temps. Les gallois ont vite récupéré et mènent 20 à 3 avec deux essais.



Il me semble qu'il y a un sujet pour parler de ça.
Vu ta manière de parler  du sport, je te conseille quand même de t'abstenir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

(mode mauvaise langue) mais dis moi Melaure ils ont une équipe à Lyon ? je veux dire pas ce sport gnian gnian qu'est le foot je parle du rugby


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Tiens une info intéressante : le fijéen (Sao Sao je crois) qui a bugné Fabien Galthié passe en devant un conseil de surveillance. Il risque 12 semaines de suspension.

C'est vraiment une bonne chose ces decorticages de vidéo et ces punitions d'après-match. Ca devrait vite calmer les violents. Ce serait pas mal de faire la même chose en foot. Un certain Toni Schumacher dans les années 80 aurait eu des comptes à rendre ...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (mode mauvaise langue) mais dis moi Melaure ils ont une équipe à Lyon ? je veux dire pas ce sport gnian gnian qu'est le foot je parle du rugby



Je ne sais pas. Je suis pour Bourgoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quand au foot, je m'en moque d'une force ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je préfère le Basket (avec l'Elan Chalonnais et l'ASVEL)


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Jean Todt français ? On dirais bien un Italien : menteur, prêt à tordre le règlement pour favoriser Ferrari (disons que seul Ferrari a le droit de tricher sur l'électronique). Ce personnage est détestable. En fait le seul que je respecte c'est Schumi sauf qu'il ne roule pas avec un moteur allemand ...



Vraiment, j'ai du mal avec ce message. 
Evite ce genre de phrase limite, limite.
Relis la calmement, à froid et n'hésite pas à l'éditer.
C'est toi qui choisis.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment, j'ai du mal avec ce message.
> Evite ce genre de phrase limite, limite.
> Relis la calmement, à froid et n'hésite pas à l'éditer.
> C'est toi qui choisis.



J'ai déjà censuré le plus gros ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin belle victoire des Gallois 41-10. A suivre : Ecosse-Japon. On va voir si les japonais sont aussi physiques qu'au mondial de foot ...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà censuré le plus gros ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les bêtises ont été dites...


----------



## decoris (12 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? C'est pas un diesel la D5 ?



sisi, mais ça c'est la voiture de mon pôpa....

moi j'ai une splendide Toyota Carina II 1,6l automatique, millésime 1984...
ben ouais... mais bon je me plains pas, c'est déjà le pied d'avoir une bagnole à 20 ans!


----------



## decoris (12 Octobre 2003)

schumacher est un pilote incroyable... il mérite ses 6 titres, mais il est temps qu'il s'en aille...
il ne sera probablement jamais battu...

place aux d'jeunes!!!


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sisi, mais ça c'est la voiture de mon pôpa....
> 
> moi j'ai une splendide Toyota Carina II 1,6l automatique, millésime 1984...
> ben ouais... mais bon je me plains pas, c'est déjà le pied d'avoir une bagnole à 20 ans!



Pas mal ! Moi je n'ai qu'une modeste Audi 100 modèle 87. Elle roule encore bien, mais c'est une vieille dame


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Victoire des écossais 32-11 sur les japonais. Le Japon s'est bien battu pour un pays non-européen de tradition (comme l'Australie et voisins, ex-colonies).

La France devra se méfier du Japon.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Victoire des écossais 32-11 sur les japonais. Le Japon s'est bien battu pour un pays non-européen de tradition (comme l'Australie et voisins, ex-colonies).



sont en TDI les Gallois


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

Tiens c'est la finale du tournoi de Lyon. Schuster contre Clément.

Quelle journée sportive ! J'en avais jamais fait autant !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est la finale du tournoi de Lyon. Schuster contre Clément.
> 
> Quelle journée sportive ! J'en avais jamais fait autant !



fais comme moi plutot : sors un peu va prendre l'air va faire 3 heures de sport ... (je suis éreinté et puréeee qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la gueule c't'après-m' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tape fort la p'tite périnée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


 <blockquote><font class="small"> Melaure:</font><hr /> Audi 100 modèle 87 

[/QUOTE] 

çà se voit que tu l'aimes ton audi : j'ai bien du lire trois ou quatre fois ceci depuis que je suis inscrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (quoi ? moi aussi je me répète ? ah ok .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> fais comme moi plutot : sors un peu va prendre l'air va faire 3 heures de sport ... (je suis éreinté et puréeee qu'est-ce que j'ai pris dans la gueule c't'après-m' !   Tape fort la p'tite périnée !!!   )



Demain j'irais faire 3 heures de VTT. En plus c'est plus tranquille en semaine. Le dimanche la campagne est bondée ...



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> çà se voit que tu l'aimes ton audi : j'ai bien du lire trois ou quatre fois ceci depuis que je suis inscrit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas un ordinateur ! Je sais que j'en ai parlé mais c'était il y a un moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis je suis bien content de l'avoir. Vu le prix des audis maintenant je ne risque pas d'en avoir une autre ...

Sur quelle chaine il y a du Wu Shu ? (enfin bientôt Cart Live !)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Sur quelle chaine il y a du Wu Shu ? (enfin bientôt Cart Live !)



sur celle-ci


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2003)

Si comme moi vous avez envie de voir des F1 en live à Francorchamps, vous pouvez déjà acheter des places  ici pour le grand prix du 29 août 2004. 

Je sais, c'est cher mais bon on voit mieux à la télé donc ce n'est pas une obligation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inutile de lancer une polémique sur les tarifs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En Belgique, polémique=politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait quelques années que j'ai envie d'y aller, je vais donc me laisser tenter si mon emploi du temps me le permet.


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2003)

Je ne vois aucun tarif sur la page, mis à part le charmant fessier de cette demoiselle!

Sacré Paul...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2003)

Sisi, tu clics sur "achats tickets 2004" en haut à gauche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la tribune que j'aime bien c'est, heu,... 345 euros pour le weekend.
J'ai pas trouvé le prix pour le dimanche uniquement.


----------



## decoris (13 Octobre 2003)

ben alors foguenne, t'es devenu riche??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, sérieusement, de 150 à 400 euros, je m'attendais à beaucoup, beaucoup plus...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2003)

En fait j'aimerais aller dans la tribune que l'on voit à gauche, couverte.
De là, on a une vue magnifique sur la source et sur le raidillon.


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

Belle course pour Sébastien Bourdais qui est 2eme à la mi-course ...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

En plus la fenêtre de suivi des temps et des actions sur le net est extrêmement bien faite. Rien à voir avec le truc ridicule de f1-live.com.

On a toutes les infos sur une seule fenêtre. Les écarts sont mis à jour plusieurs fois par tour, on a toutes les stats. Quand deux voitures on un contact, il y a une couleur pour les deux. Les commentaires sont en bas.

C'est super bien fait !

http://leaderboard.vfx.com/ChampCar/LiveTiming_800.asp (choisir ensuite 1024x768 en bas pour la vue complête)

En complément de la télé, c'est l'idéal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ah ces américains ils on tout compris pour le sport auto et la façon de diffuser l'info !


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

2eme place à l'arrivée aussi. Paul Tracy était trop rapide ...

Enfin ce n'est pas mal pour Sébastien qui fait sa première saison.


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2003)

C'est vrai que c'est pas mal aussi, le championnat CART! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















La PaceCar doit également plaire à iMax...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est pas mal aussi, le championnat CART!



Héhé


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est pas mal aussi, le championnat CART!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour Mesdames... pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît descendre de ma voiture... ça abîme la carrosserie, et tout... merci bien...


----------



## iMax (13 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La PaceCar doit également plaire à iMax...



En effet, thanks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sympa aussi les p'tites pilotes


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2003)

Dans un autre style. Avec un superbe travail, dont on peut voir tout le déroulement sur ce site.
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas trop mon truc mais il faut reconnaître que c'est du beau travail.


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop mon truc mais il faut reconnaître que c'est du beau travail.



C'est pas trop le mien, non plus.
Ca ne doit pas être top, dans la neige, en montagne.


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est joli... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je comprend qu'on puisse aimer, mais c'est pas trop mon truc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je préfères les américaines plus récentes (fin des années soixantes par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2003)

J'admire le travail des flammes à l'aérographe!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

C'est dingue effectivement. Je n'aime pas le tunnig mais ici, c'est autre chose, c'est plus sympa.
Par contre pour être incognito, c'est plus difficile.


----------



## iMax (15 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue effectivement. Je n'aime pas le tunnig mais ici, c'est autre chose, c'est plus sympa.
> Par contre pour être incognito, c'est plus difficile.



Ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec le tuning à deux balles qu'on a chez nous


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

Je change de sujet mais reste dans l'automobile.
Avez-vous vu la nouvelle pub Opel pour la Meriva et Zafira.
(L'histoire d'une blonde, de son mari, de ses voisins)
Elle est hyper drôle mais ne doit pas trop plaire aux "chiennes de garde"


----------



## tornade13 (15 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je change de sujet mais reste dans l'automobile.
> Avez-vous vu la nouvelle pub Opel pour la Meriva et Zafira.
> (L'histoire d'une blonde, de son mari, de ses voisins)
> Elle est hyper drôle mais ne doit pas trop plaire aux "chiennes de garde"


Daccord avec toi je me bidonne a chaque fois et je trouve que cela reflete bien...........


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

Le sommet c'est quand elle dit des chiffres et les montres avec ses doigts.


----------



## tornade13 (15 Octobre 2003)

Je plain son Mari, il s'exaspere a lui expliquer (Ah le pauvre)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le sommet c'est quand elle dit des chiffres et les montres avec ses doigts.



moi ce qui me plait chez elle, ce sont ses poumons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













belle cylindrée, à dire vrai


----------



## tornade13 (15 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> belle cylindrée, à dire vrai


Ouaip!! et ta vu multiposition en plus


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre style. Avec un superbe travail, dont on peut voir tout le déroulement sur ce site.
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;



Cool, on peut assortir le PowerBook avec la voiture...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

Du meilleur goût pour un exposé.


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Du meilleur goût pour un exposé.



Tu peux certainement l'avoir avec des sangsues!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

New PowerBook 15' avec sangsues intégrées...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est hyper drôle mais ne doit pas trop plaire aux "chiennes de garde"



Il n'y a pas que les "chiennes de garde" ou autre féministes à qui cette pub ne plait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je n'ose pas imaginer le scandale si on faisait la même chose avec des personnes noires (sachant qu'il existe un gros préjugé sur leur "moindre intelligence" --&gt; cf. la Bell Curve). Celà semble moins politiquement correct mais le processus reste le même. Je ne remet pas en cause votre humour, messieurs, mais simplement le fait que la pub surfe sur a vague cliché pour vous vendre tout et n'importe quoi. Celà n'a rien à voir avec la morale, juste avec le bon sens et la raison elle-même.

Désolé pour cette petite parenthèse mais il y a des choses qui ne peuvent être tues et passées sous silence sous prétexte que la "masse" se gausse... Aussi une petite précision s'imposait mais je vous laisse messieurs reparler volontiers de vos gros cubes et des belles cylindrées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_je ne cherche pas à créer de polémique et il serait plus profitable et louable que vous ne répondiez pas à ce post. Voire même de ne pas le lire histoire de ne pas mettre vos consciences en douloureuse situation d'inconfort et de dissonance._


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2003)

D'un autre coté si on banni tout humour de la pub, on va s'embêter. Déjà qu'on se passerait bien de la pub ... Si on commence à tomber dans le communautarisme comme aux US, on va censurer 80 % des pubs.

Après tout dans une dernière pun de cisco, les informaticiens avaient l'air de gros glandouilleurs. On devrait aussi porter plainte pour atteinte à l'honorabilité de notre profession !

Et ainsi de suite ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté si on banni tout humour de la pub, on va s'embêter. Déjà qu'on se passerait bien de la pub ... Si on commence à tomber dans le communautarisme comme aux US, on va censurer 80 % des pubs.



J'étais persuadé qu'un  comme toi allait survenir immédiatement.
Melaure je ne parle pas de "bannir " la pub (quoique ca peut faire un bon boulot pour Mackie çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) Simplement de faire fonctionner de temps en temps le truc gris ui se trouve entre vos deux oreilles dont l'utilisation semble de plus en plus réduite du simple fait que l'on dit les ordinateurs sont "intelligents" (genre ils réfléchissent à notre place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
SI tu n'es même pas capable de comprendre pourquoi tu ris et voir le "mal" (avec çà si je passe pas pour un manichéen prêcheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) là où il se trouve. Il faut savoir être de bonne foi de temps à autre et savoir reconnaitre le coté misérable de l'homme lorsqu'on le voit (je parle des lieux communs). Seulement si on préfère rester un gros beauf' qui rotent devant la télé et à penser comme une machine ...

Bref inutile d'aller plus loin je risquerais d'être méchant envers les bêtes (dans tous les sens du terme)..

 [mode automodération on]


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2003)

C'est bien dommage que tu penses que l'on confonde réalité et fiction (pub). Je ne connais pas de blondes bêtes, et ça ne m'empêche pas de bien rire de cette pub. On sait bien que c'est faux ! C'est comme pour Désproges, tout ses sketchs me font rire, mais je ne les prends pas pour autant au sérieux ...


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2003)

Pour le plaisir je l'ai numérisée avec celle de la mégane coupé cabriolet. J'ai aussi retrouvé la pub Canal + avec la scène de bataille : comment les acteurs font-ils si bien les morts ?


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2003)

Tu peux les mettre en ligne ?


----------



## Laurent_G (17 Octobre 2003)

Les spots sont dispos sur  Factor11.net .


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2003)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> Les spots sont dispos sur  Factor11.net .



Laurent a une machine en serveur, c'est plus simple. Mon espace wanadoo est limité


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2003)

Voici quelques protos japonais très sympas.

Honda HSC












Mazda Ibuki qui annonce la nouvelle MX5, j'adore ce proto.














L'intérieur est assorti à mon AluBook.


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mazda Ibuki qui annonce la nouvelle MX5, j'adore ce proto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et l'iPod tu le mets où?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa, cette petite cabrio.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

C'est vrai qu'avec un adaptateur pour iPod bien fait, elle serait parfaite.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2003)

Bien c'est reparti. Ca commence dur pour les roumains car les australiens leur ont déjà mis 3 essais. Mais les roumains en ont aussi marqué un ...

A 11 heures c'est France-Japon


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Melaure, tu connais la direction du sujet sur le rugby.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques protos japonais très sympas.
> 
> Honda HSC
> 
> ...


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Melaure, tu connais la direction du sujet sur le rugby.



Tu as du oublier de mettre le lien


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)

Do-it yourself....


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Je croyais que tu connaissais le chemin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, je te le donne vu que tu l'as perdu.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Do-it yourself....



Même pas peur.


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)

Quel massacre!

Ferrari Concisco


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Bien c'est reparti. Ca commence dur pour les roumains car les australiens leur ont déjà mis 3 essais. Mais les roumains en ont aussi marqué un ...
> 
> A 11 heures c'est France-Japon



T'es gonflant à la fin... Tu veux pas créer un sujet pour ça?...


----------



## cham (18 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Do-it yourself....



J'aurais pas dû me faire chier toute ces années pour être ingénieur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yavait qu'à lire une FAQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon j'aime bien le proto gris, mais alors le bleu : beuaaark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Que pensez vous du Nissan 350 Z (280 ch et le tiers du prix d'une 911) :









Sinon, une très belle réalisation de Monsieur Pininfarina je trouve, la Rossa : 










Un peu grande les images, désolé


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous du Nissan 350 Z (280 ch et le tiers du prix d'une 911) :



C'est une des voitures actuelles que je préfère.
Je suis resté longtemps chez Nissan au salon de Francfort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est beaucoup plus impressionnante en vrai que sur les photos.
Elles est très large, rablée. 






La Rossa est sublime.


----------



## cham (18 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est une des voitures actuelles que je préfère.
> Je suis resté longtemps chez Nissan au salon de Francfort.
> 
> 
> ...



Niveau design, on sent l'inspiration 911 (mais moteur avant :\)... c clair.
Mais je trouve qu'elle fait évoluer ce design, c'est la direction qu'aurait dû prendre Porsche, qui tourne en rond ; yaka voir la dernière fournée de 911 pour s'en convaincre. Ils avaient bien avancé dans les années 90, pour les années 2000 ça commence mal. Mais c pas grave, j'ai pas les thunes


----------



## iMax (18 Octobre 2003)

Très très bien la 350Z ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'avais 15 ans de plus (et les thunes), j'achèterais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...ou alors une Clio 2.0 qui a aussi une excellente réputation


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Très bon choix iMax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est deux de mes sportives "abordables" préférées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La C2 VTR 1,6 l est sympa comme petite voiture "sportive" abordable.
Un peu au-dessus la Cooper S qui me tente bien aussi.
En fait beaucoup de voiture me tente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. quand je dis abordable pour la Nissan Z c'est par rapport à ce qu'elle offre.


----------



## decoris (19 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il serait plus profitable et louable que vous ne répondiez pas à ce post. Voire même de ne pas le lire histoire de ne pas mettre vos consciences en douloureuse situation d'inconfort et de dissonance.[/i]



si tu veux qu'on ne lise pas ton post, ne le dis pas à la fin!!!



sinon avez vous vu l'article du moniteur sur le proto volvo : ils ont créé une limousine "zero emission" avec un 6cyl de 260cv.
comment? grace à un puissant système de dépollution de l'air (qui fonctionne aussi bien en route qu'a l'arret, grace à des panneaux solaires dans le toit) qui fait que la voiture dépollue plus qu'elle ne pollue!!!
fallait y penser, mais c'est vraiment cool comme idée!


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2003)

la fiche technique et par ici  des photos de la bete


----------



## iMax (19 Octobre 2003)

Superbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2003)

il y avait 40 grosses américaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dons un gros break ... diesel ! (mais bon moteur de 6 L de cylindrée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iMax (19 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y avait 40 grosses américaines



Des photos , des photos, des photos, des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...doit bien avoir quelques Mustangs dans le tas


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pour le plaisir je l'ai numérisée avec celle de la mégane coupé cabriolet. J'ai aussi retrouvé la pub Canal + avec la scène de bataille : comment les acteurs font-ils si bien les morts ?



Je trouve que la pub Opel est nulle. Mais au delà de la polémique qu'elle génère, c'est un coup médiatique réussi. En effet, le but des publicitaires et de l'annonceur est de faire connaître la marque est le modèle au plus grand nombre en utilisant un message provocateur. Rappelez-vous des pubs de Beneton !

Quant à la pub de Renault Mégane CC ! Ouaouh, j'adore !!!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la pub de Renault Mégane CC ! Ouaouh, j'adore !!!



Moi aussi mais la pub Opel me fait bien rire aussi. 
Je suis très primaire comme garçon.


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Des photos , des photos, des photos, des photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elles sont dans l'ibook a ma mêre :d


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2003)

Chouette un comparartif BMW M3 CSL - Ferrari 360 Modena Challenge Stradale... On doit malheureusement vite déchanter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A nouveau donc un test à la _Turbo_. Un travelling à n'en plus finir sur les deux voitures arrêtées, des bla-bla, des bla-bla... On se demande ce que le Concorde vient faire là-dedans, d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool, ils vont enfin les esssayer... un rapide tour de piste... reportage fini... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quand est-ce que tu testes les deux bêtes, Etienne Bruet?...

On reste à nouveau sur notre fin.


----------



## iMax (19 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chouette un comparartif BMW M3 CSL - Ferrari 360 Modena Challenge Stradale... On doit malheureusement vite déchanter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...comme souvent avec Turbo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je regarde chaque semaine le programme TV à la recherche de TopGear et jusqu'à maintenant, je l'ai pas vu...

Ça passe quand ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) Sinon, je regarde chaque semaine le programme TV à la recherche de TopGear et jusqu'à maintenant, je l'ai pas vu...
> 
> Ça passe quand ?



Je sais pas moi-même... chaque fois que je la vois c'est par hasard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai cherché sur leur *site*, mais je suis incapable de trouver les dates de diffusion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tiens, la prochaine que j'ai trouvé c'est mercredi 29 octobre à 21h30 sur BBC World.


----------



## iMax (20 Octobre 2003)

Ok, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'essaierai de regarder. Je note de suite dans mon Palm


----------



## Foguenne (24 Octobre 2003)

Salon de Tokyo, salon de proto.

Nissan en a quelques un sympa.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Octobre 2003)

Par contre ce "proto" ne vous fait penser à rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle annonce la nouvelle Nissan Almera.









C'est vraiment limite limite.
Presque trop pour être voulu.


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment limite limite.
> Presque trop pour être voulu.



c'est vrai : elles ont presque la même couleur


----------



## Philito (24 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai : elles ont presque la même couleur














 MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais on remarque que la 307 a trois roues visibles alors que le prototype on n'en voit que deux.... ça reste une différence fondamentale..... !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Coucou Paul !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Sont nuls !!!

Ils ont mal copié; le volant est du mauvais coté !! pffff


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2003)

Au fait, qu'est-ce que vous me conseiller pour décoller un autocollant d'une carosserie de voiture sans laisser de traces ?


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Pour les traces de colle, l'acéthone est efficace, mais je pense que ça doit ternir le verni.
Tu peu peut-être y appliquer une ch'tite couche de polish.
Sinon, je n'ai pas d'astuce.

De l'essence, sinon.


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

De l'alcool je diras, mais bon moi j'ai pas de voiture


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Avant d'utiliser un produit, tu fais un essai sur une partie cachée (dans le coffre (sous le tapis), bloc moteur, sous le capot, etc ...)

Ca évite les mauvaises surprises.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> De l'alcool je diras, mais bon moi j'ai pas de voiture



Mais de l'alcool, alors, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pfuuuu !


----------



## cham (25 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ce "proto" ne vous fait penser à rien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Et ben, j'espère qu'elle sera plus sûre que le Tupolev... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai qd même du mal à comprendre. Nissan est un des rares constructeurs asiatiques à vouloir se donner une image ou un style propre pour faire reconnaître son identité. Alors la 307 Nissan... mouais.

Un peu plus que limite-limite en tout cas à mon avis !  

(Paul, bien vu la couleur identique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça renforce le sentiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2003)

Merci PetIrix &amp; Dude, j'essaierai ça


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, qu'est-ce que vous me conseiller pour décoller un autocollant d'une carosserie de voiture sans laisser de traces ?



Utilise un foehn pour "ramolir" l'autocollant. Il se décollera très facilement après ce traitement.


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2003)

Elle est bonne celle-là... 

Les corps de police ont besoin de plus de temps pour se former sur les nouveaux appareils de mesure. Hic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* Taux d'alcool au volant: la baisse à 0,5 pour mille repoussée* 

La baisse de 0,8 à 0,5 pour mille du taux d'alcool autorisé au volant n'entrera pas en vigueur au 1er janvier 2004. Les corps de police ont besoin de plus de temps pour se former sur les nouveaux appareils de mesure. Une nouvelle date sera choisie.
 Les différents corps de police ont besoin d'encore un peu de temps pour se former et se familiariser avec les nouveaux appareils de mesure, a indiqué Philippe Vuichard de l'Office fédéral des routes. La date d'entrée en vigueur du 0,5 pour mille n'est pas définie.
 Les résultats de la procédure de consultation doivent encore être analysés. Le Parlement a accepté en mars l'abaissement du taux d'alcool au volant.
 Entre 0,5 et 0,79 pour mille, les contrevenants ne risqueront qu'un avertissement, sauf s'ils ont déjà commis une faute. Dans ce cas, ils risquent un retrait de permis d'un mois au moins et pourront écoper d'arrêts ou d'amendes.
 A partir de 0,8 pour mille, les contrevenants pourront subir un retrait de permis de trois mois au moins. Ils risquent de plus l'emprisonnement ou l'amende. 
© ATS


----------



## decoris (25 Octobre 2003)

l'avant de la nissan est très personnel, rien a voir avec l'arrière...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'avant de la nissan est très personnel, rien a voir avec l'arrière...



chez moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ok, je sors..._


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'avant de la nissan est très personnel, rien a voir avec l'arrière...



Encore bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Honda fait très fort sur les modes de propultions alternatifs.

Pile à combustible pour celle-ci.
Je la trouve "jolie" elle me fait penser aux voiture du "Leader" dans Michel Vaillant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Celle-ci, sportive écolo de moins de 700 Kg, est également interessante même si son look ne me plait pas trop.
Cx O,20  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Cette Suzuki est sympa même si j'ai déjà vu une cellule alu du même type quelque part...


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cette Suzuki est sympa même si j'ai déjà vu une cellule alu du même type quelque part...



C'est un mélange de Smart City Coupé, de Smart Roadster et d'avion (pour les deux places l'une derrière l'autre) !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pile à combustible pour celle-ci.
> Je la trouve "jolie" elle me fait penser aux voiture du "Leader" dans Michel Vaillant.



puis au dernier modele de lamborgini.... 
c'est vrai qu'elle est sympatoche...


----------



## minime (26 Octobre 2003)

L'avant rappelle les Renault Mégane 2 et Clio. Au total c'est une Rengeot ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> L'avant rappelle les Renault Mégane 2 et Clio. Au total c'est une Rengeot ?


Achetez une Rengeot, le charme et la grâce d'une française,
la fiabilité Japonaise...


----------



## sylko (30 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas vraiment la saison, mais ça permet d'économiser pour l'année prochaine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis certain que notre ami Paul n'y sera pas indifférent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ultima Sports CanAm


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2003)

Elle peut même avoir une capote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je la préfère en rouge.






Ca doit-être le pied pour aller s'éclater à Francorchamps où au  Nurburgring





A la place de faire le con sur la route que ce soit en moto ou en auto, on peut se défouler la-bas pour pas très cher. 

Bon, je télépone au boulot pour dire que j'accepte de faire 40 heures sup en novembre...


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> L'avant rappelle les Renault Mégane 2 et Clio. Au total c'est une Rengeot ?



je dirais même que c'est une Mégane rhabillée... enfin si c'est pour remplacer une Almera qui n'a jamais été très inventive...


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je dirais même que c'est une Mégane rhabillée... enfin si c'est pour remplacer une Almera qui n'a jamais été très inventive...



D'après l'Auto-Journal, cette voiture élaborée à partir de la plateforme rallongée de la Micra ne sera commercialisée qu'au Japon, et ne remplace pas l'Almera qui sera très différente de l'actuelle.

'+


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

c'est d'après l'auto-journal qui nous a soigneusement rhabillée un C-Air Lounge pour en faire un futur Picasso... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pis la photo de la C4 : oui mais on l'a vu partout ailleurs avant aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] c'est d'après l'auto-journal qui nous a soigneusement rhabillée un C-Air Lounge pour en faire un futur Picasso...



Non c'est Action Auto Moto qui a fait ce dossier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceci dit c'est pas idiot, le futur Picasso lui ressemblera certainement beaucoup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Novembre 2003)

'

_Coucou Alèm !_








'+


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pu voir l'émission mercredi passé?


----------



## iMax (2 Novembre 2003)

Malheureusement non, j'étais pas à la maison et j'ai pas pensé à enregistrer...


----------



## sylko (3 Novembre 2003)

*Les dix premiers radars automatiques entrés en service en France vendredi pour le week-end de la Toussaint ont relevé plus de 2000 excès de vitesse en deux jours, ont annoncé dimanche les autorités. Ce week-end est généralement le plus meurtrier de l´année. 

447 chauffards ont été repérés vendredi et 1700 samedi. Ils recevront leur contravention lundi ou mardi. - © AFP*


----------



## iMax (3 Novembre 2003)

Opel Astra... Beurk !


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Opel Astra... Beurk !



là on est d'accord!!! vraiment beurk!!

au fait : 

Audi A6 avant 1,9TDi à vendre, qq intéressé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben oui, la volvo arrive dans 3 semaines!!!!


----------



## iMax (8 Novembre 2003)

Y'avait combien de délai pour la commande de ta Volvo ? Parce qu'il me semble que ça fait quand même un sacré moment que tu nous as dit que tu l'avais commandée


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

deux mois et demi... c'est parceque il ya "un nouveau modèle" (en fait juste mieux équipé et avec le dessus du tableau de bord sombre, d'où moins de reflets) qui arrive après novembre...
et puis on a changé la couleur après la commande, la verte était pas belle!!!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2003)

Et vous avez changé pour quel couleur ?


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et vous avez changé pour quel couleur ?



la bleue!!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

Ayant lu tous les Michel Vaillant durant ma jeunesse (avec plus où moins de plaisir, certains sont particulièrement neuneu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'acheter chaque nouvel album de ce héros. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon album préféré: "Le pilote sans visage" 
Je vais donc aller voir ce film avec beaucoup de plaisir. Je ne m'attend pas à grand chose, je ne serais donc pas déçu.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

Voici une photo que j'ai pris chez mon grand-père.
(j'ai photographié une photo encadrée qu'il a accroché au mur.)
Il s'agit du circuit de Francorchamps avant que le raidillon ne soit construit.
La ferme que l'on voit le long du circuit est la "première" ferme Foguenne.
Dommage qu'elle n'existe plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mon grand-père ma donné plusieurs photos très sympa dont une lors d'une réunion de famille "au circuit".
J'attend mon scanner pour les montrers.


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit du circuit de Francorchamps avant que le raidillon ne soit construit.
> La ferme que l'on voit le long du circuit est la "première" ferme Foguenne.
> Dommage qu'elle n'existe plus.



Wouawww. Tu imagines le nombre de G5 que tu pourrais t'acheter en vendant des billets sur ta terrasse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu pourrais avoir un super cluster à Francorchamps. Une ferme de G5


----------



## minime (15 Novembre 2003)

Je ne sais pas où passait l'ancien tracé par rapport au nouveau,






mais il y a comme un air de famille.


----------



## decoris (16 Novembre 2003)

ahhhhhhh, le raidillon...; 

au fait, t'as été voir la course cette année foguenne, non? c'était bien au moins?


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc aller voir ce film avec beaucoup de plaisir. Je ne m'attend pas à grand chose, je ne serais donc pas déçu.



Apparemment il ne faut effectivement pas s'attendre à grand chose, mais j'irai aussi. La BO de Archive est de toute façon de qualité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas où passait l'ancien tracé par rapport au nouveau,


En fait la pente était moins "brusque" et le virage moins serré si j'ai bien compris les expliquations de mon grand-père.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhhh, le raidillon...;
> 
> au fait, t'as été voir la course cette année foguenne, non? c'était bien au moins?


Oui, je suis allé voir 2 courses, une d'ancêtre, et une journée avec plusieurs courses. (Clio, Mini,...) 
C'était comme toujours très bien et conviviale.
En 2004, je vais essayé d'allé voir la F1 (le 29 août), avant de venir à Paris pour L'AE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici une photo lors d'une fête de famille au circuit il y a bien longtemps.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2003)

Je suis allé voir le film Michel Vaillant.

Bon ben c'est du niveau de la BD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Miss Leader est woauwwwwwwww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En résumé, une pub TOTAL...


----------



## decoris (23 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé voir le film Michel Vaillant.
> 
> Bon ben c'est du niveau de la BD.
> 
> ...



et le sénario? très profond je suppose... j'ai lu une interview qqpart  du père de MV, il disait qu'il trouvait le film vraiment super...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2003)

Le scénario, quel scénario ?


----------



## decoris (23 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le scénario, quel scénario ?



bah, j'aurais bien été le voir si j'avais un abonnement UGC unlimited et si les exam n'approchaient pas...

enfin, je regarderai l'oeurvre qd elle sera sortie en DVD!


----------



## decoris (24 Novembre 2003)

et un touareg Tuné, un!

















c'est le V10 TDI, qui passe à 378cv!


----------



## decoris (24 Novembre 2003)

et les permières photos officielles de la 407!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et un touareg Tuné, un!



Gasp !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fuyons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que la calandre de la 407 n'a pas fini d'en perturber plus d'un !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Gasp !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La calandre passe encore... mais l'arrière...


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que la calandre de la 407 n'a pas fini d'en perturber plus d'un !




Moi je la trouve pas si mal cette calandre, elle me fait penser à une Ferrari...

L'arrière est moins réussi mais mieux que celui de la Vel Satis


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2003)

Pour la Touabeurk rien à dire...
La 407 me plait beaucoup, la version break dévoilée dans l'Auto-journal est superbe.
Aujourd'hui, je suis passé dire bonjour à mon grand-père, j'en ai profité pour passer à la journée "champions" du nom d'une émission belge sur le rallye. C'était sympa.


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> _Coucou Alèm !_
> 
> ...



pas bien de corriger derrière mon dos !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lunid, je recommence : nouvelle Black Session à ton taf, tu viendras nous dire bjour a timousse et oim ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, fade le cul de la 407...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je retourne me coucher. demain, faut que je m'occupe de la pochette d'une cliente. Particularité : elle est mannequin a l'agence Ford (coucou foguenne !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Moi je la trouve pas si mal cette calandre, elle me fait penser à une Ferrari...




Un peu comme celle-ci :







C'est le même genre de grille.


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Moi je la trouve pas si mal cette calandre, elle me fait penser à une Ferrari...



Mon propos n'était pas du tout péjoratif. Quant aux "allusions Ferrari", elles sont courantes chez Peugeot.



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Lunid, je recommence : nouvelle Black Session à ton taf, tu viendras nous dire bjour a timousse et oim ?



Pourquoi pas, z'allez voir qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## maousse (24 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas, z'allez voir qui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black rebel motorcycle club, ilé gentil l'alèm de me sortir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chouette cette 407, sinon


----------



## iMax (24 Novembre 2003)

Jolie c'te 407 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je préfère la 307, bien que ce ne soit pas la même catégorie


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

Le magazine TopGear vient de publier son TopGear Motoring Survey 2003. Il s'agit d'un classement (britannique) des voitures selon la satisfaction de leur conducteur, toutes catégories confondues de véhicules confondues, selon divers critères: fiabilité, plaisir de conduire et service clientèle de la marque en question. 

Voici le top ten.
<ul type="square">[*]1. Jaguar XJ Series. Score: 90,9.
[*]2. Toyota Yaris. Score 90,5.
[*]3. Skoda Octavia. Score 90,4.
[*]4. Lexus IS200. Score 90,2.
[*]5. Honda S2000. Score 89,8.
[*]6. Mazda MX-5. Score 88,9.
[*]7. Toyota Celica (nouvelle). Score 88,4.
[*]8. BMW Z3. Score 88,3.
[*]9. Mazda 323. 88,1.
[*]10. Subaru Legacy. 88,1 [/list] 

Il y a 137 véhicules classés. Pour le classement complet et plus d'infos, c'est par *ici*.


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas, z'allez voir qui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Rebel Motorcycle Club (on reste dans le sujet, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

rencart à 20h15 dans le hall de la Maison !


----------



## iMax (25 Novembre 2003)

Au fait, decoris, elle arrive c'te Volvo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## decoris (28 Novembre 2003)

vivi, elle est arrivée!!! mais on ne va la chercher que le 5/12, pas le temps avant...

sinon je viens de voir dans le moniteur automobile (mais aucune trace sur internet) une photo de la nouvelle audio A8 6l 450cv AVEC UNE NOUVELLE FACE AVANT!!!!!

elle est super impressionnante... moins discrète, c'est clair!!! 

pourtant l'A8 n'est sortie qu'il y a 1 an...

si qqn trouve des photos...


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> elle est super impressionnante... moins discrète, c'est clair!!!
> 
> pourtant l'A8 n'est sortie qu'il y a 1 an...
> 
> si qqn trouve des photos...








'+


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Novembre 2003)

Future Passat :






Oh, une calandre verticale aussi ! Quel hasard !

'+


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

Décidément, ça ne s'arrange pas chez VW question originalité.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '+



C'est franchement bofbof cette calandre sur l'A8. Passe encore sur la nouvelle A6 mais là...


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

je la trouve pas si mal que ça...

par contre le site de l'auto journal est de la merde totale, il passe pas avec safari...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

C'est les photos qui ne passent pas, j'ai gardé IE juste pour ce site et celui de motorlegend qui va déjà mieux qu'avant avec Safari.

C'est vrai que l'A8 sur la photo que tu as mis est pas mal mais à la place de premier acheteur de l'A8 2, j'aurais les boules. Un changement si rapide sur une voiture de ce prix.


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

c'est uniquement la version W12 qui aura ce nouveau visage, si j'ai bien compris... et elle ne sort qu'en mai 2004!

je préfèrais qd même l'ancien avant, il était bcp plus sobre...  


en tous cas c'est dingue comme un simple changement du chrome peut changer la physionomie de la voiture!!! la seule différence entre les deux, c'est le chrome qui descent jusqu'en bas!


----------



## iMax (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je préfèrais qd même l'ancien avant, il était bcp plus sobre...



Peut-être que les acheteurs de la W12 ne recherchent pas la sobriété... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Faut bien montrer qu'on a la W12 et pas une vulgaire V8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que les acheteurs de la W12 ne recherchent pas la sobriété...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas bête ce que tu dis... Quels sont les motivations de ceux qui choississent un V12 plutôt qu'un V8? A mon avis, c'est surtout d'avoir le top de la gamme, que ça se voit et que ça se sache.


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bête ce que tu dis... Quels sont les motivations de ceux qui choississent un V12 plutôt qu'un V8? A mon avis, c'est surtout d'avoir le top de la gamme, que ça se voit et que ça se sache.



c'est toi qui dit ça? celui qui dit qu'un 2,5l est tellement moins bon qu'un 3l?
noooooooooooooon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le W12 c'est pas nécéssairement pour que ça se voie... c'est à mon avis pour se faire plaisir avant tout!

en tout cas c'set pas avec le discour d'olivier et d'arlette que je viens d'entendre à Fr2 qu'on pourrait en voir, des bagnoles comme ça...


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Future Passat :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et puis je trouve cette nouvelle passat superbe! expliquez moi paul et Gognol ou est le manque d'originalité dans cette face avant par rapport à l'audi?elles n'ont vraiment rien à voir...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ...en tout cas c'set pas avec le discour d'olivier et d'arlette que je viens d'entendre à Fr2 qu'on pourrait en voir, des bagnoles comme ça...



Pas de politique, pas de politique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Je serais curieux d'entendre le son du V8 et du W12.
J'ai l'impression que le V8 doit-être plus sympa.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui dit ça? celui qui dit qu'un 2,5l est tellement moins bon qu'un 3l?
> noooooooooooooon!
> 
> 
> ...



On ne peut pas comparer un 2,5 ou un 3 litres, avec un V8 un V12, on est plus dans la même catégorie (en plus on compare des litres à des cylindres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Un V12 sur une voiture de sport, c'est pour le plaisir et les performances... sur une berline de luxe, je suis pas sûr...

Par exemple on trouve un V12 sur la S600, mais «seulement» un V8 sur la plus sportive S55 AMG.


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> expliquez moi paul et Gognol ou est le manque d'originalité dans cette face avant par rapport à l'audi?elles n'ont vraiment rien à voir...



Dans les 2 cas la calandre est très "verticale", en 2 parties superposées, les baguettes des pare choc semblent quasiment identiques, etc.

'+


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis je trouve cette nouvelle passat superbe! expliquez moi paul et Gognol ou est le manque d'originalité dans cette face avant par rapport à l'audi?elles n'ont vraiment rien à voir...












C'est plus visible comme ça.
Attention, je n'ai pas dit que je n'aime pas l'A8 et la nouvelle Passat (aux yeux de série 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), le seul truc c'est qu'il devrait beucoup plus différencier Audi de VW.
Qu'il y ai une "ligne stylistique" commune aux différent modèles  VW  d'accord mais pas entre les différentes marques de VAG (Audi et VW). (Audi Lambo  et Bugat), ...

En fait il devrait s'inspirer de la nouvelle politique de PSA c-à-d une base commune mais une esthétique différente entre Peugeot et Citroen.
Ce qui est escusable sur une voiture à 10000 euros l'est moins sur une à + de 25000.


----------



## minime (30 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Moi je la trouve pas si mal cette calandre, elle me fait penser à une Ferrari...



Peugeot a fait appel à Pininfarina pendant des années, il en reste des traces.

Mais je préfère les faces avant et arrière de la 407 postées par decoris (vue en 2D quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) aux vues de trois quarts.






Surtout celle-ci. Beurk !


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2003)

ça fait tres fake commes images

j'ai trouvé ça en fake


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

en effet!!! vue de 3/4, on dirait qu'il y a de l'inspiration renault (voir même fiat multipla)! c'est vraiment pas top!




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas comparer un 2,5 ou un 3 litres, avec un V8 un V12, on est plus dans la même catégorie (en plus on compare des litres à des cylindres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entre 2,5l et 3l, on a + 20%
entre le V8 4,2l et le W12 6l, on a + 30%!
sur une berline de grand luxe (mercedes S, BMW 7, Audi A8, VW phaeton), peut fiare la différence niveau performances ... et puis un V8 étant plus léger, plus encleint à monter dans les tours, il s'adaptent mieux aux sportives..

puir je te signale que dans le gamme mercedes, il y a une 65AMG avec un V12 biturbo de 612cv...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> (...)



C'est une Audi A6 ou A4?


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est une Audi A6 ou A4?



pffff, quel manque d'inspiration chez ces français! soit ils copient, soit ils laisse des gosses de 3 ans dessiner leur bagnoles.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah oui : c'est pas le meme designer chez VW et chez AUDI, c'est pas le mê^me centre de design non plus.. je vois donc vraiment pas pq ils s'amuseraient à se recopier...


----------



## minime (30 Novembre 2003)

(MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça fait tres fake commes images



C'est pas le forum Rumeurs ici. Quoique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle ressemble bien aux photos publiées dans L'Auto Journal.


----------



## iMax (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pffff, quel manque d'inspiration chez ces français! soit ils copient, soit ils laisse des gosses de 3 ans dessiner leur bagnoles....



Tu exagères là... Si c'est vrai que l'arrière de cette 407 est discutable, l'avant est plutot réussi.


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu exagères là... Si c'est vrai que l'arrière de cette 407 est discutable, l'avant est plutot réussi.



l'attache du parre-brise sur le capot est vraiment immonde... un croisement de vel-satis et de multipla, le tout rapplati...


----------



## iMax (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'attache du parre-brise sur le capot est vraiment immonde... un croisement de vel-satis et de multipla, le tout rapplati...



Mouais, bof, c'est un argument bas ça... C'est un peu râler pour râler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'où vient cet acharnement pour les voitures françaises ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) D'où vient cet acharnement pour les voitures françaises ?



De son pseudo... il est Décus par les voitures françaises...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De son pseudo... il est Décus par les voitures françaises...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Décembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Peugeot a fait appel à Pininfarina pendant des années, il en reste des traces.
> 
> Mais je préfère les faces avant et arrière de la 407 postées par decoris (vue en 2D quoi
> 
> ...



Voici la face avant, ton image Minime est heu, je ne sais pas, pas comme tu nous as habitué. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Décoriste, ton problème c'est que tu ne sais pas prendre un peu de distance. Tu es fan de VAG, de Volvo, et dès qu'on ose la moindres critiques op tu t'exites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis pas fan de Peugeot mais sur les photos que j'ai vu, la 407 est très réussie.
La nouvelle Passat est belle mais je trouve le style trop vu chez VW, c'est tout.

Sur le coup de la comparaison avec un Multipla, c'est aussi valable que si je comparais une V70 à une Trabant Break...


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ah oui : c'est pas le meme designer chez VW et chez AUDI, c'est pas le mê^me centre de design non plus.. je vois donc vraiment pas pq ils s'amuseraient à se recopier...



parce que les ingéneunieurs leur ont demandé, 'bécile...


----------



## decoris (1 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, bof, c'est un argument bas ça... C'est un peu râler pour râler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De son pseudo... il est Décus par les voitures françaises...



disons que je contreballance l'acharnement chauviniste des pro-français ici présents...

et je ne suis pas un fan du groupe VAG ou de volvo! certes, ma marque préférée est audi, ça ne m'empeche pas d'acheter d'autres voitures, et de pouvoir les critiquer de temps en temps. VW, je n'aime pas trop la nouvelle golf, par contre le touareg et la nouvelle passat, je les trouves très réussis.

volvo je trouve la S40 vraiment stupide dans sa conception : a part faire de l'ombre à la S60, plus réussi esthétiquement, je vois pas à quoi elle va servir...

et puis je n'en démors pas, l'attache du parre-brise n'est variment pas belle du tout!
par contre la face avant est bien plus belle sur la vraie photo que sur le fake de minime (bizarre cette phrase... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

et au moins ils n'ont pas gonflé la 407 de tous cotés, comme ils l'ont fait avec la 307, ou renault avec la vel-satis.

donc je trouve cette 407 pas mal, sauf qq détails (attache par-brise, face arrière copiée chez audi)


----------



## minime (1 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici la face avant, ton image Minime est heu, je ne sais pas, pas comme tu nous as habitué.



Quel est le salopiaud qui a passé son week-end dans Photoshop pour défaker sur la 407 ?


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)




----------



## decoris (4 Décembre 2003)

la 407 sur un autre angle...








et la V50 :


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la 407 sur un autre angle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit air de Serie 6...


----------



## iMax (5 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la 407 sur un autre angle...



Elle a quand même de la gueule cette Peug' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'arrière n'est pas si mal


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

La 407 me plait beaucoup, la V50 aussi.

Pour moi une Volvo, c'est en break.
Les berlines Volvo me plaisent sans plus mais les breaks j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Décembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Surtout celle-ci. Beurk !



Ces photos ne sont je crois pas des fakes mais les premières maquettes d'étude de style de la 407. Il y a toujours plusieurs tentatives avant de faire des choix définitifs.

Quant aux photos de la vraie 407, perso j'attends toujours avant de juger définitivement le design d'une voiture de la voir en vrai. La perception n'est très souvent pas la même, des qualités ou des défauts apparaissent alors.

Pour Decoris : je ne suis *pas* chauvin, je l'ai déjà dit et démontré ici.

'+


----------



## decoris (6 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La 407 me plait beaucoup, la V50 aussi.
> 
> Pour moi une Volvo, c'est en break.
> Les berlines Volvo me plaisent sans plus mais les breaks j'aime beaucoup.



*Ça y est, notre V70 flambant neuve est devant la porte!!!!* elle est vraiment géniale... super confortable, silencieuse, et puis super belle aussi!


----------



## decoris (6 Décembre 2003)

nouvelle DB9 volante...

ya pas à dire, chez aston ils savent dessiner des bagnoles...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> *Ça y est, notre V70 flambant neuve est devant la porte!!!!* elle est vraiment géniale... super confortable, silencieuse, et puis super belle aussi!



Félicitations.

Tes parents te la passent de temps en temps?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> nouvelle DB9 volante...
> 
> ya pas à dire, chez aston ils savent dessiner des bagnoles...



Les voitures de cette catégorie suscitent rarement le rejet, notamment sur le design... Et pourtant qu'est-ce qu'elles sont inabordables pour la plupart d'entre nous.


----------



## decoris (6 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations.
> 
> Tes parents te la passent de temps en temps?



ben pas trop, j'ai ma super-toyota à moi... mais bon, j'ai déjà pu aller faire un petit tour au volant hier (15km), et c'est vraiment chouette... bon elle est en rodage, mais elle est bcp plus souple que l'audi, la boite et l'embrayage sont un régal (embrayage doux, boite avec des débatterment très courts, ...), bref, super!
puis le cout de pouvoir allumer les phares pendant 30 secondes depuis la télécommande, c'est génial!
et enfin, les sièges volvo... le top du top absolu!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ben pas trop, j'ai ma super-toyota à moi... mais bon, j'ai déjà pu aller faire un petit tour au volant hier (15km), et c'est vraiment chouette... bon elle est en rodage, mais elle est bcp plus souple que l'audi, la boite et l'embrayage sont un régal (embrayage doux, boite avec des débatterment très courts, ...), bref, super!
> puis le cout de pouvoir allumer les phares pendant 30 secondes depuis la télécommande, c'est génial!
> et enfin, les sièges volvo... le top du top absolu!



Pas trop bruit de camion le moteur?


----------



## decoris (6 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop bruit de camion le moteur?



très bonne insonorisation, et aucune vibration dans l'habitacle! la la diff avec l'audi est énorme... qd on roule, impossible de voir qu'on est dnas un diesel...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> très bonne insonorisation, et aucune vibration dans l'habitacle! la la diff avec l'audi est énorme... qd on roule, impossible de voir qu'on est dnas un diesel...



Celui derrière toi par contre, il ramasse, à moi qu'il éteigne sa ventilation...


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Celui derrière toi par contre, il ramasse, à moi qu'il éteigne sa ventilation...



toujours aussi primitif, ce webo... elle sent pas du tout! avec les rampes commune de 2nd génération et les pots catalytiques, ça ne sent plus, une diesel... et ça ne rejette plus de particules visibles (donc pas du fumées noires)
franchement, 100 volvos puent moins qu'un camion...

et puis je suis sur qu'en fait t'es super jaloux!!! depuis que tu me connais, tu r^ves de diesel, avoue!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (...) et puis je suis sur qu'en fait t'es super jaloux!!! depuis que tu me connais, tu r^ves de diesel, avoue!!!!



Merci, mais ça ira...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ici à ce que je rêve d'avoir un diesel... j'aurai un PC sous Windows à la maison...


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais ça ira...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ce qu'on dit... je parie que ton fils utilise un PC sous XP!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'on dit... je parie que ton fils utilise un PC sous XP!!



J'ai 28 ans... et je me suis pas encore démultiplié...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 28 ans... et je me suis pas encore démultiplié...








 va falloir y songer pt'être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors comme ça on fait partie des Xmillion de célibataires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ce que ça fait pas faire MacG quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> va falloir y songer pt'être
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et puis après faudra songer à acheter un van pour les promener


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis après faudra songer à acheter un van pour les promener


qu'est ce que tu pense du design de celui-là


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que tu pense du design de celui-là



On dirait une Smart... J'ai bon?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

ouai un peu c'est pour les pas démultipliés sinon après il y a le palais des courants d'air


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

ou carrément famille nombreuse enfin c'est toi qui vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et en plus ça pollue pas... c'est électrique


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 28 ans... et je me suis pas encore démultiplié...




et déjà une Z3 3l et une golf (ou une A3, je sais plus...)????

t'as gagné au loto ou....


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et déjà une Z3 3l et une golf (ou une A3, je sais plus...)????
> 
> t'as gagné au loto ou....


T'as raison ya un truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu veux pas nous en faire profiter en tant que membres de MacG...à  défaut je ferais bien un petit tour dans la Z3


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et déjà une Z3 3l et une golf (ou une A3, je sais plus...)????
> 
> t'as gagné au loto ou....



Qui t'as dit ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'as dit ça...


ha bon parce que c'est pas vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pourtant ça paraissait plausible ... en Suisse près du Lac tout ça


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon papa a pas de voiture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je m'étais pas trompé!  (page 20 en 50/pg)...

alors? qu'est ce que t'as à dire pour ta défence?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je m'étais pas trompé!  (page 20 en 50/pg)...
> 
> alors? qu'est ce que t'as à dire pour ta défence?



Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit...


qu'est ce t'as sur la tête et puis qu'est ce que c'est que tu tiens exactement je vois pas bien


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

Maintenant, il faut même se méfier de ce que disent les modos...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, il faut même se méfier de ce que disent les modos...


c'est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis les "gentils modérateurs" sont aussi là pour mettre l'ambiance bienvenue à ....


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit...




mouais, moyennement convaincu là... Alors c'est quoi ta caisse, ta bagnole, ton tacot, ton char, ta voiture quoi?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mouais, moyennement convaincu là... Alors c'est quoi ta caisse, ta bagnole, ton tacot, ton char, ta voiture quoi?



Je vais à pied, avec mon iPod...


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

...mais où va-t-on ma pauvre petite dame ?


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais à pied, avec mon iPod...


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

Et moi je brave la loi: en scooter avec l'iPod


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je brave la loi: en scooter avec l'iPod



Et t'en es fier...


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> WebOlivier a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[mode brice2nice] ...et tu casses, et tu casses, et tu casses,... [/mode brice2nice]


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et t'en es fier...



Je ne suis pas à pied moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais à pied, avec mon iPod...


et tu danses avec aussi?


----------



## decoris (8 Décembre 2003)

rapide petite question totalement hors propos : 

comment traduisez vous de l'anglais "real product wage" ???

merci!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et t'en es fier...



c'est toujours mieux qu'une bm ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quoique l'iPod en plus du scooter ca fait un peu trop gosse de riche à mon gout


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours mieux qu'une bm ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas le fait qu'il roule en scooter... c'est qu'il roule en scooter, tout en écoutant son iPod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enfin, moi j'dis ça...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le fait qu'il roule en scooter... c'est qu'il roule en scooter, tout en écoutant son iPod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah il est où le problème ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... bon débarras non


----------



## Zitoune (8 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> très bonne insonorisation, et aucune vibration dans l'habitacle! la la diff avec l'audi est énorme... qd on roule, impossible de voir qu'on est dnas un diesel...





J'ai un copain qui avait une Golf TDi super silencieuse au début, mais passé 100 ou 120 000 kms, on profitait pleinement de la belle sonorité du moteur à gazole


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah il est où le problème ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu vois ça comme ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> rapide petite question totalement hors propos :
> 
> comment traduisez vous de l'anglais "real product wage" ???
> 
> merci!


salaire basé sur la productivité, sur la performance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'avoue pas évident  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faudrait peut être d'autres avis


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah il est où le problème ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est-à-dire à plus ou moins long terme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce sera un membre délité


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vois ça comme ça.


en fait il rêve d'une Ferrari mais pour l'instant il n'a que le cheval  et la sirène deux tons de l'ipod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( cf: les nouvelles enceintes ridicules)


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours mieux qu'une bm ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour info, je me suis payé moi même mon iPod, mon scooter et mon powerbook et ce, en travaillant dans la grande distribution les fins de semaine


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, je me suis payé moi même mon iPod, mon scooter et mon powerbook et ce, en travaillant dans la grande distribution les fins de semaine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, je me suis payé moi même mon iPod, mon scooter et mon powerbook et ce, en travaillant dans la grande distribution les fins de semaine



Oh !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 un collègue ?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toi aussi tu bosses pour Brita !!! Dans mes bras mon p'tit suisse


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oh !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça y est tu as trouvé la source


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <blockquote><font class="small"> posté à l'origine par Manon:</font><hr /> 

non, non et non ! 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>


c'est pas gentil ça elle aurait pu te donner un coup de main maintenant te v'la tout seul avec ton Brita


----------



## sylko (9 Décembre 2003)

Une caméra cachée le prouve. Il a effectué des essais sur piste... 

La vidéo


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (9 Décembre 2003)

Excellent ! Voila qui me reconcilie avec la Formule 1 !


----------



## iMax (9 Décembre 2003)

lol, excellent


----------



## sylko (9 Décembre 2003)

Vous avez aimé la vidéo?

Vous apprécierez le son!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez aimé la vidéo?
> 
> Vous apprécierez le son!



[mode private joke ON]

Malin... Ils n'apprécient pas tous à l'édition... Ça râle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode private joke OFF


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez aimé la vidéo?
> 
> Vous apprécierez le son!




















 un tantinet bruyant mais


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une caméra cachée le prouve. Il a effectué des essais sur piste...
> 
> La vidéo





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez aimé la vidéo?
> 
> Vous apprécierez le son!



EXCELLENT.


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2004)

Une petite remontée Mao Style


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

Des 4x4 italiens... bientôt sur nos routes...
Maserati





Alfa


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2004)

Après Porsche avec son Cayenne, Maserati se met aussi au 4x4, tout comme Alfa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...les temps changent


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2004)

Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais de quoi faire rejaillir ce thread des profondeurs du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, la JackyMobile de janvier vient d'arriver


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des 4x4 italiens... bientôt sur nos routes...
> Maserati
> 
> 
> ...



c'est chouette, avec le groupe fiat, à chaque fois, on peut jouer au jeu des 7 erreurs !


----------



## semac (5 Janvier 2004)

Pour ceux qui veulent de l'automobile, de la vraie, de la fait maison !!

Cliquez ici !! 

Mais attention, âmes sensibles ou amoureux de belles voitures s'abstenir !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui veulent de l'automobile, de la vraie, de la fait maison !!
> 
> Cliquez ici !!
> 
> Mais attention, âmes sensibles ou amoureux de belles voitures s'abstenir !



Ouarf... Encore du réchauffé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais le site a été refait.


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

Oui il est bien bo, mais le contenu est toujours pas bo


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2004)

Sympa, l'avant de la nouvelle Williams-BMW FW26.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Héhé Sylko, j'allais poster cette photo mais bon le forum macgé est assez récalcitrant depuis quelques jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère qu'elle sera aussi efficace qu'ils l'annonce cette nouvelle Williams.

Voici la nouvelle Corvette, pas de gros changement mais elle est sympa. Moi j'aime bien.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Tiens une Smar..pardon une Dodge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Une trois cylindres au USA... c'est cool.


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2004)

Galerie photos du Salon de Détroit. 

Et pour rester dans le 4x4...

La Land Rover Range Stormer


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Galerie photos du Salon de Détroit.
> 
> Et pour rester dans le 4x4...
> 
> La Land Rover Range Stormer



il a vachement marqué les esprits le concept Car Saab d'il y a deux ans...


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

en parlant de Saab

http://www.carenthusiast.com/saab/saab_92x2003_12_thumb.jpg[/img]

c'est sur que vu comme ça, on croirait une saab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_image à cliquer_


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

déja que la mondeo avait de vrais-faux airs de Passat mais alors là






heureusement qu'ils ne copient pas la tenue de route (pour Ford allemagne je précise)...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Galerie photos du Salon de Détroit.



Merci pour le lien, il y a quelques voitures sympa.






Celle-ci déjà vue mais jolie.


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

Ouuuaaouu, on dirait la fiat Barchetta que j'ai eu euuh enfin presque


----------



## iMax (6 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien, il y a quelques voitures sympa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jolie cette Pontiac, en effet


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuaaouu, on dirait la fiat Barchetta que j'ai eu euuh enfin presque



comme ton ixus 400... 

un conseil : rends les clés à ton papa !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2004)

Voici la nouvelle SLK.
Je la trouve très réussie, elle semble bien compact qu'une Z4.
La compacité est très importante, je trouve, pour un roadster.






Ô, la future voiture d'iMax, la nouvelle Mustang, annoncée à un prix raisonnable aux USA.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

> Voici la nouvelle SLK.
> Je la trouve très réussie, elle semble bien compact qu'une Z4.
> La compacité est très importante, je trouve, pour un roadster.
> 
> ...



C'est la nouvelle Mégane?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2004)

> C'est la nouvelle Mégane?



C'est pour ça qu'elle est si belle.


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2004)

Très jolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci d'avoir pensé à moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Très sympa cette Mustang, on y trouve à plusieurs endroits les lignes de la Mustang originelle


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2004)

> > C'est la nouvelle Mégane?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pour ça qu'elle est si belle.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

Moi, elle me botte pas cette nouvelle SLK... L'actuelle non plus d'ailleurs. Je trouve que c'est le modèle le moins réussi que Mercedes produit, avec le Coupé Classe C.

Autant la SL est magistrale, autant la SLK n'est pas digne du constructeur allemand.


----------



## iMax (11 Janvier 2004)

> Moi, elle me botte pas cette nouvelle SLK... L'actuelle non plus d'ailleurs. Je trouve que c'est le modèle le moins réussi que Mercedes produit, avec le Coupé Classe C.
> 
> Autant la SL est magistrale, autant la SLK n'est pas digne du constructeur allemand.



Pour le coupé C, on peut discuter, c'est vrai...

Mais sinon, qu'est-ce que tu lui reproches à cette SLK ? Elle est trop peu chère pour toi ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2004)

> (...) Mais sinon, qu'est-ce que tu lui reproches à cette SLK ? Elle est trop peu chère pour toi ?



Je parlais de la SLK en général, pas de la nouvelle ou de l'ancienne.

Ce que je lui reproche? Ben, c'est une remarque personnelle, je n'accroche pas, je trouve qu'elle manque de caractère, qu'elle est un peu trop «gentille».

Je verrais plutôt une SLK qui ressemble à une petite SL.


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2004)

> Ce que je lui reproche? Ben, c'est une remarque personnelle, je n'accroche pas, je trouve qu'elle manque de caractère, qu'elle est un peu trop «gentille».



tu me l'offres, je te dirais ce que j'en pense !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2004)

> (...) tu me l'offres, je te dirais ce que j'en pense !



Ah ben si on me l'offre, je veux bien aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais, après je la vends.


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2004)

C'est la voiture de JeanBa ?

Elle est terrible.


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est la voiture de JeanBa ?
> 
> Elle est terrible.



non mais il rêve surement d'en avoir une !! (cf le début du sujet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

nota : elle est du 14eme la dame car elle passe souvent... tout comme le type avec un gros cayenne noir avec entourage de fenetres en chromé (gros naze ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]



jeanba c'est sur 3 roues


----------



## gribouille (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





z'avez vraiment des goûts communs.... z'êtes d'une originalité dans vos choix.... heureusement qu'il y a Jeanba pour relever le niveau


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

j'essais un coup gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je roule avec ça 






et alors ?


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]



son ancêtre est quand même plus beau


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

C'est très bien ça comme première voiture... Esthétique discutable et moteur atrophié, mais y'a de la place pour mettre du bordel derrière ainsi qu'un matelas pour les fins de samedi soir agitées


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Rhaaaaaaa, je veux çaaaaaaaaaa !!

[image]http://www.carenthusiast.com/imagewindow.html?idalt=4526&amp;size=0[/image] 

Elle est pas importée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça me fera encore 3000 de transports et de paperasses pour la faire venir en Suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais au moins, je serai sur de pas en croiser en ville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien sur, ce sera quand je gagnerais 10'000 par mois...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> son ancêtre est quand même plus beau



je crois que tu confonds Messerchmidt (qui fait des cuisines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) avec Fiat (qui fait des tracto-pelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

c'est pas une messerschmidt au dessus... pas la peine de frimer avec ton EOS si tu ne sais pas regarder !


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est très bien ça comme première voiture... Esthétique discutable et moteur atrophié, mais y'a de la place pour mettre du bordel derrière ainsi qu'un matelas pour les fins de samedi soir agitées



-ça bloque a 160 en descente (après on s'envole !)
-ça prend au vent 
-ça tangue et ça décroche dans les virages
-c'est plein d'angles morts
-ça freine fort (uniquement sur sec mais ça te faille les cotes !)
-ça a pas de direction assisté 

que du bonheurs quoi !


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaaaa, je veux çaaaaaaaaaa !!
> 
> [image]http://www.carenthusiast.com/imagewindow.html?idalt=4526&amp;size=0[/image]
> 
> ...



heureusement que tu ne connais pas le code UBB... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ELLE EST TROP GROSSE CETTE IMAGE, didjiouuuuu...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je crois que tu confonds Messerchmidt (qui fait des cuisines
> 
> ...



ça y ressemble pourtant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis fiat a aussi fait des moteurs de Messerchmidt


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaaaa, je veux çaaaaaaaaaa !!
> 
> [image]http://www.carenthusiast.com/imagewindow.html?idalt=4526&amp;size=0[/image]
> 
> ...



depuis quand on parle en euros en suisse ?


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> -ça bloque a 160 en descente (après on s'envole !)
> -ça prend au vent
> -ça tangue et ça décroche dans les virages
> -c'est plein d'angles morts
> ...


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> heureusement que tu ne connais pas le code UBB...
> 
> ...



Elle fait 80 malheureux Ko...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



et encore j'ai pas tout listé


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait 80 malheureux Ko...



c'est une question de taille, pas de poids...


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est une question de taille, pas de poids...



Ah ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quoi la limite ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça m'avait aussi fait le coup avec une image en 300 x 198


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est une question de taille, pas de poids...



mieux vaut une petite travailleuse qu'une grosse feignante  !


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mais je te dis que là c'est parce que t'es un naze du code UBB... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*faut lui mettre des images entre les balises images*...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut une petite travailleuse qu'une grosse feignante  !



tu dis ça parce que tu en as une petite feignante ?


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des 4x4 italiens... bientôt sur nos routes...
> Maserati
> 
> 
> ...



Ces liens ne marchent plus... C'était ces photos là ?











'+


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu dis ça parce que tu en as une petite feignante ?



je suis entre les deux


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> *faut lui mettre des images entre les balises images*...



C'est bien ce que j'ai fait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais des fois, ça veut pas, va savoir pourquoi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu dis ça parce que tu en as une petite feignante ?



il m'a semblé avoir lu ça quelque part ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est de notoriété publique


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2004)

Et celle-ci kéke vous en pensez?


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-ci kéke vous en pensez?



bof


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> bof



Pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 venant d'un truc qui se promène à trottinette forcément


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pfff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle résistera pas un coup de queue ta caisse


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-ci kéke vous en pensez?



Très sympa... Mais faut un budget solide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je préfère une vieille Mustang pour moins cher...


----------



## gribouille (12 Janvier 2004)

ça c'est le must...; voiture du 20e siecle

toutes les autres sont de guimbardes de prolos à côté.... TOUTES les autres.... surtout les chères


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Bugatti Royale je dirais... 

J'ai juste ?


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bugatti Royale je dirais...
> 
> J'ai juste ?



napoleon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://perso.wanadoo.fr/le-tchouk/Images%20galerie%20Bugatti/41100%20Napoleon2.jpg


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2004)

Style et raffinement


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est le must...; voiture du 20e siecle
> 
> toutes les autres sont de guimbardes de prolos à côté.... TOUTES les autres.... surtout les chères



J'aime beaucoup l'idée de la place du chauffeur non couverte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les constructeurs devraient ressortir cette idée.

Une Mayback avec le chauffeur sous la flotte, un must.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ces liens ne marchent plus... C'était ces photos là ?



Oui, c'était celles-là


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup l'idée de la place du chauffeur non couverte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais Gribouille aime bien la sensation du vent et de la pluie dans les cheveux juste shampooinés


----------



## gribouille (13 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais Gribouille aime bien la sensation du vent et de la pluie dans les cheveux juste shampooinés


 et quel vent sur cette voiture : 

Caractéristiques techniques de la Bugatti Royale Type 41:



Nombre de cylindres 


8 



Alésage x course 


125 x 130 mm 



Cylindrée 


12763 cc (14726 cc pour le prototype) 



Rapport volumétrique 


6,5 



Nombre de paliers 


9 



Soupapes 


3 par cylindre 



Distribution 


1 ACT 



Puissance estimée 


Entre 200 et 300 cv à 1700 tr/min 



Régime maxi 


3000 tr/min 



Couple maxi estimé 


Entre 70 et 100 mdaN 



Puissance administrative 


73 CV 



Empattement 


4,27 m (4,57 m pour le prototype) 



Masse 


Entre 3 et 4,5 tonnes selon les modèles 



Vitesse maximale 


Plus de 200 km/h 



Consommation 


40 à 50 l/100km


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2004)

puisque le 4eme arrondissement de Paris est considéré comme Chic, je tenais à vous faire part des sublimes voitures que l'on y croise !






Ctte sublime Volvo a servi de maison à un pauvre hère pendant 8 mois, malheureusement pour lui, elle a commencé à cramer il y a 2 jours et les pompiers lui ont tout pourri avec les lance-flammes et en brisant les vitres... 






Ce Ma-Gni-Fi-Que Exemplaire de la luxueuse Berline de Macinside a fini ses jours le 14décembre suite a un faux contact. c'était un chouete spectacle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puisqu'elle était au milieu du boulevard... 






il parait qu'il y avait un chouette spectacle à l'Opéra Bastille (juste derrière) le soir où cette magnificence de l'art italien a pris feu (criminel ou du genre)


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ... et les pompiers lui ont tout pourri avec les lance-flammes ...



Euh, tu es sûr, Alem, des lance-flammes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ils sont vraiment curieux les pompiers parisiens. Je crois que je vais rester dans le sud.


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Euh, tu es sûr, Alem, des lance-flammes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



désolé, je me remets pas encore que cette chère volvo (que je vois plusieurs fois par jour par la fenêtre depuis 9 mois) est cramé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ils ont mis une heure à défoncer la coffre de la volvo... j'vous dis pas les rayures sur le capot de la ford derrière... ça raye la barre à mine...


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et quel vent sur cette voiture :
> 
> Caractéristiques techniques de la Bugatti Royale Type 41:
> 
> ...



Impressionnant...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi qui pensais que la version SLK 350 serait en fait la version AMG... Je me trompais, puisqu'il y aura une SLK55 AMG! Moteur V8 de 5,5 litres, 360 chevaux, boîte automatique à... 7 vitesses, 0-100 en 4,9 secondes... 

Et son prix?


----------



## toph (15 Janvier 2004)

Seulement le prix d'une voiture neuve de sa categorie que peu de monde peut acheter


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2004)

Je vous fais le plein? Ah... merde je peux pas, c'est planté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*Mac4Ever*


----------



## iMax (16 Janvier 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Seulement le prix d'une voiture neuve de sa categorie que peu de monde peut acheter



*Liste de prix nouvelle SLK*. 63000 euros pour la version AMG, ça reste «raisonnable»... bon faut encore ajouter les options, on est chez Mercedes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette nouvelle SLK 55 AMG n'a pour l'instant aucune concurrente dans sa catégorie. Ni Porsche, BMW ou Audi ne proposent pour l'instant de modèle semblables.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2004)

Sympa ces petites Smart Brabus.
Tricylindre poussé à 101 CV






Mais 26.040 euro pour le roadster et 27.740 euro pour le coupé quand même.


----------



## decoris (25 Janvier 2004)

moi je reviens du salon de bruxelles...

je tiens à dire que peugeot m'a super déçu... même pas foutu d'amener la 407, qui pourtant sera dans la rue dans 1 mois.... vraiment pitoyable...

par contre bravo à renault, qui à réalisé un (laid) prototype rien que pour nous!

sinon la nouvelle S40 est vraiment étriquée... en plus je vois vraiment pas dans quelle catégorie elle joue...
la nouvelle BMW série 6 est pas trop mal, mais elle est très nettement en dessous des mercedes CL et SL niveau rafinement (tout en étant plus haut placée que les CLK)
l'audi Nuvolaris est splendide, vraiment... vivement fin 2005!
la maserati quattroporte est pour moi la plus belle voiture du salon. elle est réellement superbe, bien plus que les concurrentes teutonnes... 
et la jaguar S-Type est toujours, malgré son face-lift, si "peu" jaguar à l'intérieur...
et puis enfin coup de chapeu à BMW pour l'INTÉRIEUR de la nouvelle série 5... très confortable, très habitable...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> moi je reviens du salon de bruxelles...
> 
> je tiens à dire que peugeot m'a super déçu... même pas foutu d'amener la 407, qui pourtant sera dans la rue dans 1 mois.... vraiment pitoyable...



Pas si pitoyable que ça...

Ils sont de toute façon assurés de vendre plein de voitures trés chères, à tous les ahuris qui courent les salons pour apercevoir leur dernière créations.


----------



## decoris (25 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas si pitoyable que ça...
> 
> Ils sont de toute façon assurés de vendre plein de voitures trés chères, à tous les ahuris qui courent les salons pour apercevoir leur dernière créations.








c'est moi qui suit un peu déboussolé (sorry, je reviens de haut...) ou alors cette réflexion est non seulement peu sympathique mais en plus totalement débile?


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui suit un peu déboussolé (sorry, je reviens de haut...) ou alors cette réflexion est non seulement peu sympathique mais en plus totalement débile?



C'est du SonnyBoy


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

Au fait, le salon de Genève commence dans un mois et demi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce sera du 4 au 14 mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Manque de pôt, ça tombe pas loin de la SAES à venir...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui suit un peu déboussolé (sorry, je reviens de haut...) ou alors cette réflexion est non seulement peu sympathique mais en plus totalement débile?



Je confirme qu'elle est peu sympathique


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui suit un peu déboussolé (sorry, je reviens de haut...) ou alors cette réflexion est non seulement peu sympathique mais en plus totalement débile?



je crois que tu ne comprends pas tout, c'est tout. cette réflexion n'était pas débile.

c'était même assez intéressant.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas si pitoyable que ça...
> 
> Ils sont de toute façon assurés de vendre plein de voitures trés chères, à tous les ahuris qui courent les salons pour apercevoir leur dernière créations.



Il est souvent fort agréable de faire partie des ahuris.


----------



## decoris (25 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> c'était même assez intéressant.



en effet...


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est souvent fort agréable de faire partie des ahuris.



Hihi, je me souviens tout particulièrement de cette photo (c'était pas pour la bagnole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihi, je me souviens tout particulièrement de cette photo (c'était pas pour la bagnole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore Emilie?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Finn est pas dans le coin? Non, c'est bon...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2004)

Le pire c'est que je connais une infirmière du CHL qui a acheté cette Lancia et qui lui ressemble très fort. J'adore les grands parkings.


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> en effet...



faut assumer mon petit père. Prends exemple sur Foguenne !


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2004)

Voici la nouvelle Tigra.
Elle est sympa.


----------



## iMax (30 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici la nouvelle Tigra.
> Elle est sympa.



En effet


----------



## decoris (30 Janvier 2004)

pas mal du tout! 

et le prix?


----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2004)

Bon, elle est jolie, mais je dois dire que je prendrais plutot ça pour environ le même prix:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je trouve qu'elle a une plus belle ligne et des formes moins torturées que cette Opel. Je trouve le nouveau style Opel (par exemple la nouvelle Astra) trop lourd, trop chargé...


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

_scène fictive chez Renault :

- vazi, j't'découp' un Trafic et j't'en fais un truc genre djeunz' !
- han, c'boufoon ! t'es même pas cap' d'abord' pauv' naz' *
- ma parole, j'te fait bouffer tes convers' batard ! vazi qu'j'l'fais d'aboor' !
- t'es ouf, Carlos i'va't'cafter à Louis, t'vas t'faire virer crevur' !_






*_doit être d'origine belge..._


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

_Scène Fictive chez Nissan :

- Quel est le gosse qui a dessiné ce traffic découpé ?
- C'est un des designers du centre Pablo Neruda De Bobigny, Monsieur Goshnshshnshsn. Mais rassurez-vous, nous avons beaucoup mieux !
- Ah bon et qu'est-ce ?
- Une micra sur laquelle un couturier a dessiné.
- un Styliste ?
- oui, d'Amsterdam.
- Encore un de ces drogués ?
-euh... oui._


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _scène fictive chez Renault :
> 
> - vazi, j't'découp' un Trafic et j't'en fais un truc genre djeunz' !
> - han, c'boufoon ! t'es même pas cap' d'abord' pauv' naz' *
> ...



C'est la nouvelle *Touinego* ?!


----------



## decoris (31 Janvier 2004)

c'est un renault traffic torturé qui sert pas a grand chose...


----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au contraire, ça doit être sympa ce truc pour partir en vadrouille


----------



## Foguenne (31 Janvier 2004)

Héhé, bien vu Alèm.


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est la nouvelle *Touinego* ?!



bah non ! Sur la touinego, l'entrée d'air du capot est à gauche !!


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah non ! Sur la touinego, l'entrée d'air du capot est à gauche !!



Mince... Je me disais aussi, une touinego pick-up...


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

ah mais y roule toujours avec son saladier-tupperware Alèm ?


----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah non ! Sur la touinego, l'entrée d'air du capot est à gauche !!



Nan, à droite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (coté passager 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## decoris (31 Janvier 2004)

la nouvellle octavia : 






pas très originale, mais surement beaucoup moins chère qu'une golf...


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Nan, à droite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Chuuuuuuuuuuuuut...!! C'est parce qu'il passe plus de temps vautré sur le capot que dedans... Aaaaaaaah l'*AMOUR* !!_


----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la nouvellle octavia :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... *Beurk!*...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Chuuuuuuuuuuuuut...!! C'est parce qu'il passe plus de temps vautré sur le capot que dedans... Aaaaaaaah l'*AMOUR* !!_



Qui est-ce qui fait le coussin


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

je prends la jaune...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2004)

Elle est vraiment très sympa cette nouvelle Fiat.
L'Idéa est pas mal non plus, j'espère pour Fiat qu'ils vont bien les vendre.

Je préfère la Panda rouge et "non 4x4" mais le jaune et les blondes lui vont bien.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pas très originale



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON t'es sûr ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














'+


----------



## Xav' (3 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la nouvellle octavia :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ça roule ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

Ils ont mis une trentaine de hamsters bulgares sous le capôt (paraît qu'ils résistent bien aux différences de températures...) pour pédaler !!


----------



## minime (3 Février 2004)

MGZalèm a dit:
			
		

>



Elle sort des usines Photoshop ?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Qui a laissez casimir jouer avec photoshop !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

tiens j'ai trouvé la voiture de Macinside.... y'a même le gros truc au milieu pour s'extraire les crottes de nez, et un clavier pour flooder sur le tableau de bord


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Thebig


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai trouvé la voiture de Macinside.... y'a même le gros truc au milieu pour s'extraire les crottes de nez, et un clavier pour flooder sur le tableau de bord



Il a utilisé une façade de G5?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2004)

Voici un petit roadster bien sympa.
Pas trop puissant pour les radars (quoi que 136 CV c'est déjà pas mal pour 850 Kg) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une ligne hyper sympa. Trois places, largement suffisant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















A oui, c'est une Renault. Merci Sylko.


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici un petit roadster bien sympa.
> Pas trop puissant pour les radars (quoi que 136 CV c'est déjà pas mal pour 850 Kg)
> 
> 
> ...



Wha...Très joli... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle serait encore mieux avec le 2 litres turbo de la Mégane RS...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Wha...Très joli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait une version avec un V6 pour moi... et une TurboDiesel pour Décus.


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait une version avec un V6 pour moi... et une TurboDiesel pour Décus.



Oui, oui, le V6 3.5 280ch de la 350Z


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici un petit roadster bien sympa.
> Pas trop puissant pour les radars (quoi que 136 CV c'est déjà pas mal pour 850 Kg)
> 
> 
> ...



BÔoooooooOOooooooooOOOoooOOO00000OOOOOooooo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'aime beaucoup le petit effet sur les ouïes avant des spoilers. jolie vaguelette.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2004)

Une version 1.6l 115 CV et une 2.0L 136 CV bien dépollué me semble plus logique par les temps qui cour. (Elle ne pèse que 850 Kg donc c'est déjà très bien)

Pourquoi pas une version 1.5 Dci 100 cv bien insonorisé et avec une conso de maximum 5l/100 Km.

Je reste fana de bagnole mais de plus en plus en voyant la puissance des voitures je me dis:"à quoi bon."


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2004)

Bon, allez, le 2 litres 180 ch de la nouvelle Clio RS et on en parle plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa dans les petits cols ça


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2004)

C'est vrai qu'en Suisse c'est déjà plus justifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur nos route plate...


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sur nos route plate...



le pire en belgique c'est qu'il y a très peu de route entre les villages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez 'en veux bien une en 115cv quand j'aurais gagné au loto...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dis M. Renault, tu nous la fais vraiment ?


----------



## decoris (13 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A oui, c'est une Renault. Merci Sylko.



tiens, ils ont engagé des designer chez renault??? incroyable...




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait une version avec un V6 pour moi... et une TurboDiesel pour Décus.



mouais, bof...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








c'est trop gros, un V6, et puis ça consomme trop!


----------



## iMax (13 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ils ont engagé des designer chez renault??? incroyable...



Ouais, et depuis longtemps, contrairment au groupe VAG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cette remarque est aussi en partie valable pour Volvo..


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et depuis longtemps, contrairment au groupe VAG...



oui, ça fait longtemps que VAG a oublié le concept d' "originalité" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Cette remarque est aussi en partie valable pour Volvo..



et une bonne partie du groupe ford si l'on en juge sur la RX-8/Jaguar/Capri qui a reçu les honneurs du même névropathe !


----------



## decoris (14 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et depuis longtemps, contrairment au groupe VAG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais bien sur... faut vraiment avoir du caca dans les yeux (  Ce genre de remarque (celle que je viens d'effacer), tu vas les faire ailleurs stp. Paul Foguenne, en arriver à de tel propos pour des bagnoles, c'est affligeant ) pour trouver les renault jolies...
manque d'originalité ne veut pas dire qu'on fait des voitures laide (suffit de voir peugeot : on peut vraiment pas dire qu'ils soient originaux, mais leurs voitures sont esthétiques...)

enfin bref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















mais qu'elle est belle, la renault!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





REMARQUE EN VERT DE FOGUENNE


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

ah ouais super... 

ils font preuve d'une grande originalité chez Volovo : c'est toutes les mêmes, ça doit pas couter cher en design ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un peu comme VAG quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et faut vraiment être un pseudo-bourgeois pour trouver belle une Volvo ou alors être routier (ou tenir un frittkott-kott-kodeeeeeekkk sur une autoroute belge), parce que les Volvo elles sont belles commes des camions

iMax est français ? merde j'aurais cru qu'il était suisse en passant...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2004)

Moi j'aimais celles d'avant de volvo...

Celles qui étaient dessinées au fil à plomb et à la hache...

La classe...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimais celles d'avant de volvo...
> 
> Celles qui étaient dessinées au fil à plomb et à la hache...
> 
> La classe...



Moi aussi, j'ai toujours trouvé la Volvo 240 break sympa.
On en voit encore quelques une en circulation.


----------



## decoris (14 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ah ouais super...
> ils font preuve d'une grande originalité chez Volovo : c'est toutes les mêmes, ça doit pas couter cher en design ça
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai pas dit qu'il était français, j'ai dit qu'il avait du caca dans les yeux... mais toi aussi visiblement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya pas à dire : chez renault, ils sont originaux... ou comment dessiner une voiture absolument horrible, et, pire de tout, la mettre en vente!
c'est vrai, c'est vraiment des originaux chez renault...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit qu'il était français, j'ai dit qu'il avait du caca dans les yeux... mais toi aussi visiblement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, tu vas te calmer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu remarqueras que j'ai édité un de tes derniers messages.
Pas de ça ici. Je te rappelle que dans ce thread on ne parle que de bagnoles. Faire un tel "caca nerveux" parce que les gens n'ont pas les mêmes goûts que toi, ça fait peur.
Tu as le droit comme chacun de donner ton avis mais certainement pas d'insulter les gens.
Donc, STOP !!!


----------



## decoris (14 Février 2004)

ouais, bon, sorry... 
je l'ferai plus, promis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon allez, pour repartir sur de bonnes bases : 

le nouveau V6 TDI d'audi fait la nique aux V6 essences! plus puissant que les 3l de BMW, Mercedes, et... audi! plus coupleux et bcp plus sobre aussi...
(233cv et 450Nm...)
par contre le prix de l'A8 fait un bon : 68000 euros avec ce moteur! (contre 46 000 pour la précédente version avec le 2.5 V6 de 180cv)... ça fait quand même près de 50% d'augmentation d'une version à l'autre!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (14 Février 2004)

T'es un véritable taliban du diesel et tu mets une photo de la S60R ? Un peu contradictoire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un peu facile de mettre une belle photo travaillée d'une Volvo à 50'000 et une photo pourrave d'une Laguna basique prise par un beauf...

Sinon, comme le disait Alèm, c'est toutes les mêmes ces Volvos... Regarde les S40, S60 et SS80. Ils doivent avoir la même politique quant au design que le groupe VAG: un modèle et on adapte


----------



## iMax (14 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimais celles d'avant de volvo...
> 
> Celles qui étaient dessinées au fil à plomb et à la hache...
> 
> La classe...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2004)

Si c'est pas malheureux, y a plus que dans les threads de bagnolle que ça abrase...


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai toujours trouvé la Volvo 240 break sympa.
> On en voit encore quelques une en circulation.



c'est surtout un beau char d'assaut, bien qu'un collègue en ai plier une (c'est solide un autocar Setra )


----------



## iMax (14 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas malheureux, y a plus que dans les threads de bagnolle que ça abrase...



Tu peux t'en prendre qu'à toi-même


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2004)

j'peux pas être partout merde !!


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2004)

c'est facile, il faut 2 mac


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2004)

j'en ai même pas un !!


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai même pas un !!



tu connaît la sortie ....


----------



## minime (14 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimais celles d'avant de volvo... Celles qui étaient dessinées au fil à plomb et à la hache... La classe...



Pourtant à l'origine ils utilisaient parfois un compas. Mais ils ont du le prêter au voisin, ou le perdre.


----------



## decoris (14 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'es un véritable taliban du diesel et tu mets une photo de la S60R ? Un peu contradictoire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah, ya que la taille des roues qui change entre une S60R et une S60 2.4D...
et puis les volvo ne sont peut-etre pas très différentes entre elles, mais par rapport aux autres marques, elles ont une forte identité propre...


----------



## iMax (15 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis les volvo ne sont peut-etre pas très différentes entre elles, mais par rapport aux autres marques, elles ont une forte identité propre...



Les Renault pas, peut-être...


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis les volvo ne sont peut-etre pas très différentes entre elles, mais par rapport aux autres marques, elles ont une forte identité propre...



tellement forte qu'il n'y aucune différence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es trop fort toi... tu mériterais un bon coup de ZIP...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2004)

On m'appelle ?


----------



## decoris (15 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Les Renault pas, peut-être...



j'ai pas dit qu'elles étaient pas originales, j'ai dit qu'elles étaient laides!!!!!!!



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> tellement forte qu'il n'y aucune différence...



aucune différence avec quoi???


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ?



tu peux t'occuper du pingouin belge ?


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> aucune différence avec quoi???



entre elles imbécile

en passant, les volovo aussi sont moches... c'est ça aussi la relativité banane...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2004)

ça dépend, est ce qu'il aime les teckels ???

Pour en revenir au bagnolles...

Je trouve que peut de constructeurs européens peuvent se targuer d'être aussi innovant que renault, et aussi doués que peugeot.

Renault fait des bagnolles de mieux en mieux finies, aux designs inhabituels, et peugeot se met à faire des bagnolles superbes, qui restent beaucoup trop chères au regard de la concurrence allemande pour le haut de gamme en tout cas (607).

Volvo, a fait un effort ces derniers temps pour adoucir ces lignes, mais bon, pas de magie à mon gout.

Enfin, bon, apellez moi dieu et c'est tout !


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, bon, apellez moi dieu et c'est tout !



on a déjà un dieu


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, bon, apellez moi dieu et c'est tout !



je l'ai appelé mais il était déja en ligne... désolé.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Février 2004)

SonnyBoy, C'est toi ? 
Qui a piqué l'avatar de SonnyBoy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'en reviens pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est pas tout ça, j'ai le diner dominical qui m'attend.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2004)

QU'est ce qu'il y a qu'est ce que j'ai fait ?


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici un petit roadster bien sympa.
> Pas trop puissant pour les radars (quoi que 136 CV c'est déjà pas mal pour 850 Kg)
> 
> 
> ...



À noter pour les parisiens qu'elle est déjà visible à l'Atelier Renault sur les Champs Elysées. Elle est très convaincante en vrai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On note quelques réminiscences du nouveau style BMW dans le traitement des volumes. Sinon la vue la plus étonnante est de plein face, elle parait extrêmement large, le capot encadré par les phares étant beaucoup plus étroit, ça laisse beaucoup de place pour les ailes !


----------



## decoris (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> tellement forte qu'il n'y aucune différence...
> 
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> entre elles imbécile
> en passant, les volovo aussi sont moches... c'est ça aussi la relativité banane...



si tu lisais les post au lieu d'y répondre, je disais qu'elles avaient une identité propre par rapport aux autres marques! on ne confond pas une volvo avec une vw, une peugeot ou une toyota...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si tu lisais les post au lieu d'y répondre, je disais qu'elles avaient une identité propre par rapport aux autres marques! on ne confond pas une volvo avec une vw, une peugeot ou une toyota...



Mais avec un AMX 30 oui


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si tu lisais les post au lieu d'y répondre, je disais qu'elles avaient une identité propre par rapport aux autres marques! on ne confond pas une volvo avec une vw, une peugeot ou une toyota...



Et à part ça, tu aimes les chiens ??


----------



## iMax (16 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si tu lisais les post au lieu d'y répondre, je disais qu'elles avaient une identité propre par rapport aux autres marques! on ne confond pas une volvo avec une vw, une peugeot ou une toyota...



T'es fort toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'arrives à confondre une Peugeot avec une VW ou une Toyota...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Je crois que le monsieur va plus vouloir poster si ça continue...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si tu lisais les post au lieu d'y répondre, je disais qu'elles avaient une identité propre par rapport aux autres marques! on ne confond pas une volvo avec une vw, une peugeot ou une toyota...



on risque pas de les confondre c'est toutes les mêmes...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le monsieur va plus vouloir poster si ça continue...



en même temps, on s'en fout... il aime pas les chiens, juste les Vol-veau...


----------



## iMax (17 Février 2004)

Que pensez vous de la nouvelle Alfa GT ?










Trois moteurs : V6 3.2 de 240ch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 2.0 JTS 166ch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 2.0 D de 150ch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi, elle me plait bien... Je prendrais la V6, ou alors une ch'tite 350Z


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2004)

Superbe comme toutes les dernières alfa...

Je suis fan.

La mécanique, c'est italien ou anglais, en dehors, rien d'autre.


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous de la nouvelle Alfa GT ?



J'achète ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La preuve qu'on peut faire du classique qui ne donne pas envie de bailler, bien au contraire !











'+


----------



## Foguenne (18 Février 2004)

Je suis du même avis, cette Alfa est superbe.
Le lifting de la 156 est également très réussi. En noir, elle est encore plus belle.


----------



## TitaNantes (18 Février 2004)

Cette GT s'inspire énormément de la 156. C'est vrai qu'elle a une belle ligne.
Elle va peut-être attirer les propriétaires de Coupé 406.

Par contre je ne sais pas si elle est plus "logeable" que la 156. Sur cette dernière, la banquette est fixe... Il y a seulement une trappe à Skis.

C'est, entre autre, pour cette raison que depuis décembre 2003, je suis passé de la 156 à la 156 SportWagon. Je trouve que, elle aussi elle a une belle ligne pour un petit 'break".

Voilà 2 ans que je roule en Alfa et c'est vraiment pas une corvée. Certes elles décotent rapidement, mais autrement c'est que du bonheur.

Et lorsque je vais au garage pour la révision, j'ai la joie d'apercevoir des Maserati et des Ferrari... Encore du plaisir...


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Février 2004)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> C'est, entre autre, pour cette raison que depuis décembre 2003, je suis passé de la 156 à la 156 SportWagon. Je trouve que, elle aussi elle a une belle ligne pour un petit 'break".



Ah oui ça on a déjà vu pire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












'+


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

Sur la photo que tu montres le lifting est bof mais l'auto "dans la rue" est vraiment très belle.

Le groupe Fiat est à la fête et c'est très bien, j'espère que les ventes suivront.

Voici le nouveau "proto" de petite Fiat, La Trepiùno dont l'inspiratrice n'est autre que la mythique 500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je la trouve vraiment terrible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sur la photo ci-dessus, elle est même "sportive" cette petite Fiat. 



p.s. pour décoris qui semble très "anti voiture française" et très VW et Volvo.
Que penses-tu du moteur 2 l D de la nouvelle Volvo V50 ? 
Il tourne pas mal le 2L HDI de Peugeot non ?


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sur la photo que tu montres le lifting est bof mais l'auto "dans la rue" est vraiment très belle.



Ben je trouvais la photo plutôt sympa en fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon en tout cas la Fiat est chouette, s'ils la sortent c'est cool.

'+


----------



## woulf (19 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> p.s. pour décoris qui semble très "anti voiture française" et très VW et Volvo.
> Que penses-tu du moteur 2 l D de la nouvelle Volvo V50 ?
> Il tourne pas mal le 2L HDI de Peugeot non ?



Roohhh dis moi, tu n'aurais pas lu ça dans auto plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans être excessivement fan de volvo, j'avoue que j'étais intéressé par la V50 qui doit arriver en concession sous peu, et que la prise en main effectuée par autoplus me semble décevante, en tous cas en ce qui concerne (non, non, pas le moteur, je le dirai pas, Peugeot est un très bon dieseliste depuis, pfffff), l'habitabilité et le coffre, ce qui est un comble pour un break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Visiblement, sur les renouvellements de gamme,  les coffres ne semblent pas leur souci premier chez volvo: la S40 a un entrebaillement de coffre tout petit, c'en est presque ridicule; ceci dit l'habitacle est très très sympa.

Allez, c'est bon, j'achète un pick up ford F150, ça au moins c'est commode à garer, c'est designé à la tronçonneuse et puis tellement économique en V8 (ça doit bien faire 5 ou 7 litres de cylindrée hihi), en tous cas, autoplus ne pourra pas dire que la poussette du petit ne rentre pas dans la benne !!!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

Oui, je lis Auto-Plus, l'Auto-Journal et le moniteur de l'automobile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime aussi la Volvo V50 mais les anti-voiture X ou Y par principe m'énerve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu veux un break joli, au prix raisonnable  avec une bonne capacité de chargement, la Mégane break est idéale, son coffre est plus grand que celui de la Laguna. Evidement, ce n'est pas vraiment le même "standing" mais bon.

Ma compagne qui est assez Renault m'a déjà prévenu que ça serait sa prochaine voiture, à chaque fois que l'on va pour un entretien où autre dans le garage Renault du coin, elle m'oblige à m'installer dedans et à constater comme le coffre est grand et pratique, "et en plus, elle a 5 étoiles au crash test"


----------



## woulf (19 Février 2004)

ahhh oui, le Moniteur automobile, excellente revue, et surtout les référendums des propriétaires sont hyper instructifs, c'est le chasseur d'images de la bagnole (patapayyyy !).

Le break mégane, ah oui, c'est pas le même "standingue" que la volvo ou la béhème ou la mercados. Hein ? quoi ? On me dit que c'est pas le même prix, non plus, ah vi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai jamais particulièrement été attiré par Renault, mais j'avoue que le scénic nouvelle version n'est pas mal du tout (et le site renault.fr est très bien fait, et fonctionne sous safari), le seul hic de ce que j'ai vu c'est la difficulté d'avoir une boite automatique (modèle haut de gamme only ou presque, motorisation idem, etc), ce qui arrive en tête de mon cahier des charges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pi madame woulf est complétement anti monospace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui est stupéfiant chez Renault, c'est la quantité invraisemblable de versions existantes: dans les 40 rien que pour le scénic... franchement, est ce bien raisonnable ?

Bah finalement je vais surement m'orienter sur un joli ptit rav4 4 portes, automatique, en occasion repéré il y a peu.... Voilà, ça c'est du break modulaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, la Ford Mondeo offre je crois une capacité de chargement hallucinante, se trouve être à un tarif abordable et bien équipée et surtout, peu onéreuse sur le marché de l'occasion.

Et puis le break jaguar arrive...


----------



## decoris (19 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous de la nouvelle Alfa GT ?



c'est trop un réchauffé de la 156 à mon gout... je préfère le prototype C8 compétizionne...



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> p.s. pour décoris qui semble très "anti voiture française" et très VW et Volvo.
> Que penses-tu du moteur 2 l D de la nouvelle Volvo V50 ?
> Il tourne pas mal le 2L HDI de Peugeot non ?



sauf que peugeot s'est fourni chez ford

et puis j'ai rien en sois contre les française, je desteste juste le look des renault, que je trouve objectivement laid...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sauf que peugeot s'est fourni chez ford



Pardon ? Le 2l qui est dans la V50 est le 2 HDI de Peugeot. 
Ford (à qui Volvo appartient) et Peugeot collabore pour les moteurs diesels, notament pour la conception et fabrication du nouveau 6 cylindres.
Le 2l 4 cylindre est belle et bien un moteur d'origine Peugeot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as tout à fait le droit de ne pas aimer le look des Renault,


----------



## decoris (20 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le 2l 4 cylindre est belle et bien un moteur d'origine Peugeot.



le communiqué officiel fait était " _d'un nouveau moteur diesel développé conjointement par ford et PSA"_ 

enfin bon, on chicane la...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout à fait le droit de ne pas aimer le look des Renault,



mais ce n'est toujours pas objectif...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2004)

Je les trouve belles les renaults moi...

Mais vu que j'aime bien le fiat multipla, on peut penser que j'ai des gouts de chiottes...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je les trouve belles les renaults moi...
> 
> Mais vu que j'aime bien le fiat multipla, on peut penser que j'ai des gouts de chiottes...



ça peut être beau un lave-vaisselle après tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai bon ? _

nota : une pissotière peut être *belle* si tu ne sors pas Duchamp visé...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je les trouve belles les renaults moi...
> 
> Mais vu que j'aime bien le fiat multipla, on peut penser que j'ai des gouts de chiottes...



Le Fiat Multipla vient d'être lifté, la nouvelle version est beaucoup plus classique.
J'aime le concept des trois places devant. Pour le look, rien que pour le côté extraterrestre, c'était sympa.






Autre nouveauté, la Mercedes CLS
Baroque, pas mon style d'auto, mais pas mal de classe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et enfin une déception, la nouvelle A6. Je trouve son look trop proche de la précédente. L'intérieur me plaît bien.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2004)

On verra tout ça au Salon de l'auto de Genève en mars prochain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait, Paul, t'as oublié l'Audi A8 W12.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

ça va finir par être difficile de reconnaitre les audi entre elles... un peu comme les Veaulveau....


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

la page de voitures préférée de Jeanba3000


----------



## decoris (21 Février 2004)

je la trouve très belle, cette audi! j'avais peur qu'il aille un peu trop loin (comme BMW), mais ça n'est pas le cas!
et puis elle est quand même fort différente de l'actuelle : 













l'ancienne : 










la nouvezlle série 5 touring :


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (...) la nouvelle série 5 touring :



Tiens... On dirait un break Mercedes.


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2004)

*P... !!!*
C'est pas demain la veille que j'aurai les moyens de causer bagnole avec vous !


----------



## iMax (22 Février 2004)

On a un ou deux snobs elitistes qui ne jurent que par BMW, Mercedes et VAG mais qui sont soit a pied soit en poubelle japonaise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (il se reconnaitront 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mais on est aussi plusieurs à être plus raisonnables et à ne pas raisonner en "plus c'est cher, mieux c'est"


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *P... !!!*
> C'est pas demain la veille que j'aurai les moyens de causer bagnole avec vous !



Ah bon pourquoi? C'est justement parce qu'on peut pas se payer ces engins qu'on en cause.


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On a un ou deux snobs elitistes qui ne jurent que par BMW, Mercedes et VAG mais qui sont soit a pied soit en poubelle japonaise
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pour l'instant(et pour un moment, je pense...) je suis à pieds ou en métro !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2004)

ça pue encore le parisien...


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  la page de voitures préférée de Jeanba3000



si j'en trouve une je l'appel


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pue encore le parisien...



&lt;--------- Tu sais lire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































PS : _Y a pas qu'à Paris qu'il y a un métro..._


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2004)

J'fais c'que j'veux, si j'ai envie de dire que ça pue le parisien, je le dis...

Et je répète ça pue le parisien.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2004)

Et puis y a pas qu'à Paris qu'il y a des parisiens.


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2004)

Crétin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as pas l'air con ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouarf !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2004)

ça c'est secondaire, ça n'enlève rien au fait que ça pue le parisien de mes burnes.


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est secondaire, ça n'enlève rien au fait que ça pue le parisien de mes burnes.



Je vois...
Au nord de la Loire, tous des parisiens !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2004)

ké la loire !!!

Aprés Avignon !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2004)

Aprés avignon c'est des parisiens, et au delà de paris y a que des pinguoins.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)




----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés avignon c'est des parisiens, et au delà de paris y a que des pinguoins.



je me disais aussi que j'avais des plumes qui poussaient !


----------



## bouilla (22 Février 2004)

c'est vrai qu'il a l'air con !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et je dis pas spécialement ça parce que je me sens visé, je suis pas né a paris


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je me disais aussi que j'avais des plumes qui poussaient !



Ha! ça y est!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai compris pourquoi les filles te courent après avec un râteau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour jouer à "Smach the penguin"


----------



## Foguenne (22 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *P... !!!*
> C'est pas demain la veille que j'aurai les moyens de causer bagnole avec vous !


Mon dernier coup de coeur est assez raisonnable.


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier coup de coeur est assez raisonnable.



T'en a pris juste une part ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier coup de coeur est assez raisonnable.



Cool... en plus elle est assortie à l'iPod Mini de Silvia...


----------



## minime (23 Février 2004)

On peut les acheter par lot ?


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2004)

WebOliver et MiniMe, bravo, c'est génial.
Il faut envoyer ça à Fiat, si ils la commercialisent, elle fera un malheur avec des affiches pareils.


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2004)

Elle est sympa cette petite Fiat


----------



## decoris (23 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On a un ou deux snobs elitistes qui ne jurent que par BMW, Mercedes et VAG mais qui sont soit a pied soit en poubelle japonaise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ceux qui sont en vélo ou en poubelle japonaise??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan, la je suis étuidant et je suis super content d'avoir une caisse, même si elle a 18 ans et qu'elle se traine... dans 10 (non, allez, 15)ans on en reparlera...


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et ceux qui sont en vélo ou en poubelle japonaise???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah

bah je comprends mieux pourquoi tu fais ta frimeuse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi j'ai une poubelle renault ! et je l'aime bien : je lui ai tout fait vivre, je vais bientot l'enterrer !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> moi j'ai une poubelle renault ! et je l'aime bien : je lui ai tout fait vivre, je vais bientot l'enterrer !



et en plus il y a pas d'électronique ! on est pas emmerdé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf si les diesels a cause de ce p'tain de relaie de préchauffage (j'en suis a mon 3em !!)


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cool... en plus elle est assortie à l'iPod Mini de Silvia...



elle va tomber dans le premier qui passe vu l'état des routes belges


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On peut les acheter par lot ?



ya un ipod mini livré avec ?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en plus il y a pas d'électronique ! on est pas emmerdé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais mais faut pas tomber sur des mécanons ford qui te montent les vis platinés à l'envers !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais mais faut pas tomber sur des mécanons ford qui te montent les vis platinés à l'envers !



le mécano avait-il une tête de vainqueur ?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le mécano avait-il une tête de vainqueur ?



je sais pas, quand on leur amené la facture renault, j'ai juste vu la gueule du patron...


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> moi j'ai une poubelle renault ! et je l'aime bien : je lui ai tout fait vivre, je vais bientot l'enterrer !



La R5 des photos d'une des AES ?


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et ceux qui sont en vélo ou en poubelle japonaise???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien moi, j'ai une 306 1.6 XT de 97 qui m'attend dans son garage... Elle a même pas 80'000 km, tout les services faits, elle est en excellent état... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai plus qu'à passer le permis et c'est bon


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en plus il y a pas d'électronique ! on est pas emmerdé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a combien de bornes ton puissant engin ?


----------



## minime (24 Février 2004)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya un ipod mini livré avec ?



Il faudrait souffler l'idée à Apple et Fiat, Volkswagen a bien offert un iPod avec sa new Beetle l'an dernier.


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait souffler l'idée à Apple et Fiat, Volkswagen a bien offert un iPod avec sa new Beetle l'an dernier.



autant l'iPod livré avec les Smart, je connais le gars qui a (beaucoup plus que) soufflé l'idée* autant là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous croyez que MulattaBianca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*_un posteur quasi-anonyme de MacGé_


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il a combien de bornes ton puissant engin ?




Chassie 162 000, moteur 45 000


----------



## Alex666 (24 Février 2004)

a propos de petites voitures j'aime bien la Lancia Epsylon

&gt;&gt;&gt;ici&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> a propos de petites voitures j'aime bien la Lancia Epsylon
> 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;ici&lt;&lt;&lt;



C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa, je l'aime bien cette petite auto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode WebOliver on] «Z'aurait pu mettre au moins un V6 là-dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




» [mode WebOliver off]

[mode Decoris on] «Z'ont mis un diesel là-dedans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




» [mode Decoris off]


----------



## decoris (24 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa, je l'aime bien cette petite auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un V6 dans une ypsilon, franchement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre j'ai vu que la lotus elise reçoit ENFIN  un nouveau moteur, et pas des moindre : celui de la toyota corrola "sportive" (un 1,8l de 190cv)!! ça promet enfin une fiabilité totale, et surtout un plaisir décuplé!!!

et puis voici la voiture parfait à tout points de vues : 






V6 3l de 230cv, 0 à 100 en 7,8s, 250km/h, 8l/100Km, 1100 km d'autonomie...

haaaaaaaaaaa, quand je serai riche....


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> a propos de petites voitures j'aime bien la Lancia Epsylon
> 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;ici&lt;&lt;&lt;



Moi aussi, le retour des petites italiennes est génial.
Il vise clairement le publique féminin avec cette Ypsilon, Je vois des pubs pour elle dans toutes les revues féminine. 
Ici, c'est moi qui l'aime bien, ma compagne préférant les "breaks"


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> un V6 dans une ypsilon, franchement....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'Elise était déja excellente dans la catégorie: chassis hyper-rigide, moteur volontaire,... Mais c'est vrai que pour le prix, ça faisait un peu mal, surtout qu'on pouvait avoir un Speedster Turbo (200cv) (même chassis, mêmes trains roulants) pour à peu près le même prix...

Maintenant, c'est sur, ce doit être bien sympa 200cv dans moins de 1000kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis voici la voiture parfait à tout points de vues :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'elle est géniale...

Prix exorbitant, ligne banale, moteur agricole ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )...

Bref, la voiture de beauf friqué... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, passons...


----------



## Alex666 (24 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle est géniale...
> 
> Prix exorbitant, ligne banale, moteur agricole (
> 
> ...














 c'est marrant mais ces voitures que j'appelle bateau ou tank ne me font aucun effet

aucune personnalité, juste un truc genre salon roulant meme pas classieux


----------



## decoris (24 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Prix exorbitant, ligne banale, moteur agricole (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prix exorbitant, ok.
ligne banale non! ligne classieuse et discrète...
moteur agricole :


----------



## minime (25 Février 2004)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> vous croyez que MulattaBianca ?



Signorina Bianca, tu sai gli eredi della famiglia Agnelli ? Vorrei organizzare un appuntamento con Stevie concernere il iPod.


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Signorina Bianca, tu sai gli eredi della famiglia Agnelli ? Vorrei organizzare un appuntamento con Stevie concernere il iPod.



attends qu'elle débarque ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mail envoyé !_


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2004)

Les aides à la conduite, esp, abs,...c'est bien beau mais quand ça part, ça part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















La femme de Toph ne lui prêtera plus sa voiture de sitôt.
Si cela s'était passé après la soirée d'hier, je comprendrais mais c'était un peu avant. 
	
 (nous avions prévu une personne sobre pour le retour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Pas de blessé, la grosse pierre a gagné, comme souvent...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les aides à la conduite, esp, abs,...c'est bien beau mais quand ça part, ça part...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il en rit, c'est l'essentiel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon ça doit faire ch... quand même. Enfin y a pas de blessés c'est déjà ça... Mais, tout de même: pauvre BM.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il en rit, c'est l'essentiel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non il n'en rit pas. Il appelle une dépanneuse (il est dans l'auto). Celui qui rit c'est Mini,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On en rit par après mais bon, il y a de gros dégât au bas moteur.
Heureusement, sa femme est bien assurée.


----------



## decoris (27 Février 2004)

peut être un aperçu  du prochain coupé 407?

Il a l'air assez bestial (même si on lui ôte ses appendices...)

l'alfa 156 sw, je la trouve un peu trop;... plus assez alfa, quoi





la nouvelle bentley arnage : 









la nouvelle murcielago roadster : je ne vois pas l'intérê^t^, mais bon...








la mercedes SL65AMG, de 612 cv...





voilà pour les nouvelles du jour!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> peut être un aperçu  du prochain coupé 407?
> 
> Il a l'air assez bestial (même si on lui ôte ses appendices...)
> 
> ...



Bien joli tout ça... J'aimais bien l'ancien Coupé 406. Espérons que la prochaine version ne soit pas sous-motorisée cette fois. Une version plus sportive serait sympa.

Qui loue la Bentley pour venir à l'AES? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Murciélago Roadster? Ça doit être sympa quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et je parle pas de ma préférée la SL... arg... 65AMG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, sur l'image c'est marqué 55AMG.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

Beurk !


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Beurk !



Certes...


----------



## decoris (29 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et je parle pas de ma préférée la SL... arg... 65AMG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'avais pas vu... pourtant j'ai bien pris l'image d'une news de l'autojournal, datant du 4 juin, annonçant la sortie de la SL65AMG pour début 2004, alors qu'elle n'est finalement sortie que tout récemment!

la news en question


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

_HONG KONG (AFP) - Le petit cheval cabré a remplacé les vrais chevaux sur un champ de course de Hong Kong dimanche pour le record du plus grand rassemblement de Ferrari du monde.
Quelque 125 voitures de la célèbre marque italienne ont été réunies sur l'hippodrome de Shatin pour un record du Guinness Book à des fins caritatives au profit de l'enfance défavorisée.

On a pu y voir des modèles rares, comme deux Enzos, dont il n'existe que 349 exemplaires dans le monde. Elles valent 5 millions de dollars de Hong Kong pièce (640.000 US dollars).

Un million de dollars de Hong Kong ont été réunis à cette occasion.
_


----------



## decoris (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



tiens, on me voit, la, à coté de ma maranello...


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Mon Dieu, Ferrari s'est mis au diesel !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Vade Retro Satanas


----------



## minime (1 Mars 2004)

Sapristi, saprista !


----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2004)

Souvenirs, souvenirs


----------



## sylko (2 Mars 2004)

Keynote Renault pour la présentation d'un nouveau modèle, aujourd'hui, à 13h15.









Bon, ça sera certainement moins sexy, que ceux que nous avons l'occasion de suivre avec Steve.


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2004)

Une iTwingo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La vidéo est dispo à partir de 18h...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

Peut-être la Clio monospace ?
Il me semble que c'est la  "grosse" nouveauté à venir.


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2004)

Renault ce constructeur n'avait-il pas dans ses carton une voiture pas chère du tout ?


----------



## sylko (2 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être la Clio monospace ?
> Il me semble que c'est la  "grosse" nouveauté à venir.



Oui c'est ça. La Renault Modus.  
C'est une copie en miniature de la nouvelle Scenic.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

Je viens de trouver des photos.
Il semble sympa ce petit engin.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

Ô une Chrysler, pardon une Golf cabrio...


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2004)

Sympatique tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je la verrai certainement jeudi au Salon de l'auto de Genève  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'a juste un truc horrible, c'est les jantes...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Y'a juste un truc horrible, c'est les jantes...



Effectivement.


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

pas de doute c'est bien une toyo.. euh mazd... yam... nissa... euh une  rono


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


c'est un fake


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2004)

La vidéo est dispo...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

Et d'autres photos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur cette image, le devant ressemble un peu à la C2.





J'aime bien le compteur.


----------



## sylko (2 Mars 2004)

Opel Trixx. Bonne bouille!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Chevrolet Corvette






Maserati MCS. 






Bertone.






Mon ancienne élève à côté d'une Lancia. Emilie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Très bel intérieur...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2004)

Décidément, Lancia revient en beauté sur tous les salons.
Il est joli ce petit monospace.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2004)

Décidément trop bien cette 500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jolie la Mini cabrio





Wouawww.





Même pas peur...


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2004)

C'est joli tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je les vois toutes demain en vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vous ramènerai peut-être quelques photo


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur...




















vavaoum


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2004)

vous avez des photos de la 407 ?


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2004)

T'es intéressé par la 407, Mackie ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2004)

je parle de celle avec le gros ailerons qui est présenté a geneve


----------



## purestyle (3 Mars 2004)

Mouais j'ai vu un sujet dessus à la télé, il font des caisses qui ressemblent à des bolides, surpuissantes, genre t'as pas passé la troisième, t'es déjà à 130...
C'est super sur nos routes ultra fliquées avec des radars partout, et le permis en pointilé.
Ca me fait penser à Berverly Hills, j'avais jamais vu autant de Porsche et de Ferrari, et les gens au volant ils roulaient comme avec une 2cv, c'était surréaliste...


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2004)

Ah, la 407 silhouette, fallait dire... 





















V6 2.9 de 308ch, chassis fibre de carbone/tubulaire, ça doit bien marcher, ça, 
on doit s'amuser sur un p'tit circuit...


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2004)

J'ai trouvé celle-ci sur un autre site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Miam...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ Hihihi, c'est pas demain la veille qu'on aura un diesel dans une caisse pareille _


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2004)

elle courra en GT ou en WRC  ?


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2004)

Hmm...

Tu vois courrir une voiture pareille un WRC ? Non, c'est clairement une voiture de circuit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la prochaine saison de WRC, plus de 206.... Ce sera la 307


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Tu vois courrir une voiture pareille un WRC ? Non, c'est clairement une voiture de circuit...



ça grande soeur la 405 la bien fait, pourquoi pas elle


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> peut être un aperçu  du prochain coupé 407?
> 
> Il a l'air assez bestial (même si on lui ôte ses appendices...)



Heureusement non, le coupé sera différent de ce machin. Je trouve dommage que Peugeot n'ait rien trouvé d'autre à faire pour présenter sa 407 (qui est plutôt jolie, je l'ai croisé en vrai hier à Paris) qu'un mauvais tuning...






'+


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> .... qu'un mauvais tuning...



je cherchais le mot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la bande blanche et le lion aident un peu aussi.


----------



## maousse (4 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Tu vois courrir une voiture pareille un WRC ? Non, c'est clairement une voiture de circuit...
> 
> ...


c'est la 307...la saison est déjà commencée, non ?


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mars 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est la 307...la saison est déjà commencée, non ?



Carrément oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et bientôt, la C4 !






'+


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement non, le coupé sera différent de ce machin. Je trouve dommage que Peugeot n'ait rien trouvé d'autre à faire pour présenter sa 407 (qui est plutôt jolie, je l'ai croisé en vrai hier à Paris) qu'un mauvais tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[mode mauvaise langue on]

Effectivement... D'autant plus que le tuning est par définition, mauvais et laid... et s'il devient beau ça n'est alors plus du tuning mais de la préparation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode mauvaise langue off]


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et bientôt, la C4 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La C4 semble vraiment belle  dans cette version 3 portes.
Elle "fait plus Citroën" que la Xara.
Attendons  la version civile pour ce faire une idée plus précise.


----------



## woulf (4 Mars 2004)

Hmmm y'a un ptit air de ford focus dans les vitres latérales... m'enfin, dur de faire aujourd'hui quelquechose qui ne ressemble pas d'une façon ou d'une autre à la chiotte du voisin. Quoique de ce côté là, Rono est tranquille


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

>



Au fait, je me demandais, pourquoi ils prennent des 307CC et non pas des 307 normales pour le rallye ? Meilleure répartition des masses ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je me demandais, pourquoi ils prennent des 307CC et non pas des 307 normales pour le rallye ? Meilleure répartition des masses ?



Bah l'été quand y fait chaud, c'est mieux avec le toit ouvert non?


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je me demandais, pourquoi ils prennent des 307CC et non pas des 307 normales pour le rallye ? Meilleure répartition des masses ?



Non ce sont les gens du marketing qui décident du modèle à mettre en avant. Vu que pour des raisons d'homologation le toit repliable a été conservé (débarassé de son mécanisme évidemment) c'est clair que c'était pas le plus simple techniquement, la rigidité de la voiture ayant été du coup complexe à rendre satisfaisante.

'+


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Une petite sélection des photos de ma visite du salon de l'auto de Genève, qui ouvrait aujourd hui...

C'est par ici


----------



## decoris (4 Mars 2004)

pff, dire que je serai à genève mardi et que je ne passerai même pas au salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sinon, elle sort quand cette fameuse Bugatti : 




ça va faire 4 ans qu'on nous la ballade partout, et personne n'a encore pu la conduire...

en tout cas on risque pas d'en croiser souvent, avec une production annoncée de 50 modèles par an...


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Bonne question... A vrai dire, j'en sais rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, mon père a eu une Megane II (1.6 16v) aujourd' hui (voiture de remplacement). J'ai essayé le système de démarrage mains-libre, c'est marrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, on a été faire un tour avec, elle est pas mal du tout...


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça va faire 4 ans qu'on nous la ballade partout, et personne n'a encore pu la conduire...



Ça s'appelle du marketing...

'+


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Décidément trop bien cette 500.



dommage que tu n'as pas une photo de l'habitacle car ca asure vraiment, la classe cette petite caisse


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> dommage que tu n'as pas une photo de l'*habitacle* car ca asure vraiment, la classe cette petite caisse



Oh... là c'est carrément limite...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Une petite sélection des photos de ma visite du salon de l'auto de Genève, qui ouvrait aujourd hui...
> 
> C'est par ici



Merci pour les photos, c'est cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca me fait rire la "cote" de consommation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est sur chaque voiture ?
Pour la SLR, ils auraient du s'abstenir.


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les photos, c'est cool.










			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait rire la "cote" de consommation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est obligatoire... A partir de 2003, tout les constructeurs doivent afficher ça sur tout les modèles exposés commercialisés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me suis fait la même réflexion que toi...


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour la SLR, ils auraient du s'abstenir.



Surtout pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ça peut faire prendre conscience au gens que cette voiture (comme tant d'autres) est beaucoup plus polluante qu'elle ne devrait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne connaissait pas ce truc, c'est excellent: classer les bagnoles comme les congélateurs


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2004)

C'est une bonne chose, c'est vrai, si ça peut faire prendre conscience aux gens...

Mais je ne suis pas sûr que les personnes qui achètent ce genre de bagnoles y fassent très attention...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est obligatoire... A partir de 2003, tout les constructeurs doivent afficher ça sur tout les modèles exposés commercialisés...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais finalement ça ne change pas vraiment les habitudes d'achat. Celui qui veut s'acheter une 911 Turbo ou une SL55 ne va pas vraiment tenir compte du facteur consommation. De l'autre côté de l'échelle, on remarque aussi qu'il y a parfois des surprises et que les petites voitures ne sont pas toujours les plus écologiques, ce d'autant plus que le poids de la voiture est pris en compte.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une chouette idée en effet mais sur la SLR ça fait bizarre quand même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle est indécente jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, il devrait imposer d'afficher ce classement sur la vitre arrière des autos, on verrait peut-être moins de 4x4 certes sympas et agréables à conduire mais tout à fait "déplacés" "incongrus" "indécents" dans nos contrée.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> dommage que tu n'as pas une photo de l'habitacle car ca asure vraiment, la classe cette petite caisse



Il suffit de demander.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Si je devais changer de voiture maintenant et qu'elle était commercialisée comme elle est là (sauf l'habitacle blanc) je crois que je craquerais. (mon précédent coup de coeur était la Nissan Z... comme quoi, je ne ferme aucune porte... )
La Renault Wind me ferait quand même hésiter.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Ah Audi, c'est plus ce que c'était !


----------



## sylko (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah Audi, c'est plus ce que c'était !



Je m'étais enroulé autour d'un arbre, avec une Talbot Sunbeam Lotus.
Il y a pas mal de temps déjà...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais eu, heureusement, beaucoup plus de chance que les occupants de l'Audi.

http://www.webcarcenter.com/guide/toyota/prius/2/G475.html]Je suis allé essayé ça, samedi dernier. Ca change.[/URL]


----------



## sylko (8 Mars 2004)

Mon choix est fait. Je vais acheter une Toyota Prius à moteur hybride.

Ce qui me gonfle, c'est qu'il n'y a aucune aide ou réduction de taxes dans le canton de Vaud.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autres cantons suisses n'ont pas de ministres écolo, mais eux encouragent l'achat de ce genre de véhicules.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2004)

Elle est non seulement écologique mais également jolie, très "high tech".
J'en parlais hier avec une connaissance qui est très porté sur l'écologie et qui pense s'en acheter une également.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il devrait y avoir partout des réductions de taxes sur ce type de voiture.

J'aime beaucoup son tableau de bord.


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah Audi, c'est plus ce que c'était !














T'en as d'autres des comme ça ?


----------



## Alex666 (9 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de demander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



malheureusement cette petite fiat 500 (tre piu uno je crois que c'est son nom) ne sera pas commercialisée, elle reste juste à l'etat de prototype  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






avec l'engouement du public ils vont bien changer d'avis chez fiat !


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est non seulement écologique mais également jolie, très "high tech".
> J'en parlais hier avec une connaissance qui est très porté sur l'écologie et qui pense s'en acheter une également.
> 
> 
> ...



je trouve dommage l'aspect "monospace" qu'ils lui ont donné, j'aime pas trop moi...

par contre niveau réduction de taxe c'est le cas en belgique (pas de TMC ni de taxe de roulage) mais vu la cylindrée de la voiture, ça représente moins de 300 euros d'avantages par an...
c'est des vrais incitants qu'il faudrait, genre une prime de 2000 comme en france, ou alors la possiblité de déduire à 100% la voiture, de récupérer une partie de la TVA, etC...

mais bon, des voitures écologique ça n'arrange pas l'état : ça rapporte moins en carburants et en taxes... alors les favoriser en plus, faut pas réver...


----------



## sylko (10 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est non seulement écologique mais également jolie, très "high tech".
> J'en parlais hier avec une connaissance qui est très porté sur l'écologie et qui pense s'en acheter une également.
> 
> 
> ...



Elle a une connectique Bluetooth. Je me demande si iSync est compatible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arghhh! 6 mois de délai pour l'avoir. Moi qui voulait l'avoir pour l'AES de Leysin.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mars 2004)

Tu l'as quand même commandée ?
On le verra à l'aes Suisse suivante.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as quand même commandée ?
> On le verra à l'aes Suisse suivante.



Faut en prévoir une pour cet été: AES à la plage au bord du lac...


----------



## iMax (10 Mars 2004)

...ouais, bonne idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On pourrait même se faire des grillades au milieu du lac sur un bateau...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...ouais, bonne idée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grillades sur un bateau?... Pas trop recommandé ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A moins de louer le bateau du Mirador.


----------



## iMax (10 Mars 2004)

Mouais par exemple...

Mais c'est parfaitement faisable... J'ai un ami qui s'est fabriqué un grill spécial bateau: de la tôle, quelques soudures et zou, un grill qu'on accorche à la coque et qui est au dessus de l'eau...

Technique éprouvée


----------



## sylko (10 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je trouve dommage l'aspect "monospace" qu'ils lui ont donné, j'aime pas trop moi...



Monospace????


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2004)

et vous l'avez vu la bugatti ?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2004)

et l'intérieur 






sylko, fait gaffe a toi, il en faut des vaches


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Monospace????



Disons que ça fait un peu monospace aplati... Mais perso ça ne me dérange pas.

Allez pour faire plaisir à Decus je vais dire (un peu) du mal de Renault : la ligne du Grand Scenic est ma foi bien lourde de l'arrière, dommage...






Ça fait bizarre par rapport à la version normale, plutôt dynamique...

'+


----------



## iMax (11 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et vous l'avez vu la bugatti ?



Oui:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'autres photos de ma visite  ici


----------



## molgow (12 Mars 2004)

J'ai passé la journée au Salon de l'Auto de Genève aujourd'hui. J'ai pris quelques photos (pour la plupart assez moche... la lumière n'était pas très bonne, et il y avait du monde alors je pouvais rarement prendre le recul nécessaire).

C'est par ici...

Evidemment je vous conseille d'y aller! Mais prenez plutôt le train pour y aller, le parking coûte 20 CHF d'après ce qu'on m'a dit!


Une des voitures qui m'a séduite c'est la Renault Mégane version sport :





Cette Ferrari était vraiment impressionante! (et son prix aussi!!! 250'000 CHF !!!) :


----------



## iMax (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2004)

Merci pour ces photos Molgow, elles sont très bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois que tu as, comme moi à Francfort, apprécié le stand Lancia.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

J'ai décidé cette année de faire l'impasse sur le Salon de l'Auto... j'avais pourtant 6 billets d'entrée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'y allait depuis plusieurs années et ça devenait un peu répétitif.

Sinon, une qui me botte de plus en plus (mais c'est hors de prix), c'est la nouvelle SLK... Autant je n'apprécié pas l'ancienne, autant je trouve celle-ci tellement aboutie... En plus Mercedes m'envoie pleins de beaux catalogues. Hélas les prix sont inabordables... sans parler des listes d'options monstrueuses.


----------



## molgow (13 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as, comme moi à Francfort, apprécié le stand Lancia.



Je suis bien faible, je l'avoue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







N'empêche, j'y suis passé 2 fois au stand Lancia... et ce n'est qe la 2e fois que je me suis rendu compte que les voitures n'ont absolument rien d'exceptionnel là bas


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

_*L'A1 confondue avec un circuit automobile: bolides à 200km/h*
SAFENWIL - En Argovie, deux automobilistes ont confondu l'autoroute A1 avec un circuit de formule 1 durant la nuit. Hélas pour eux, la police a enregistré leur course privée sur vidéo. Les bolides roulaient à plus de 200 km/h. L'un des chauffards a été arrêté.
«Pas de chance pour les chauffards, la police veille aussi la nuit», a indiqué la police cantonale argovienne. Les deux automobilistes de Serbie-Monténégro se sont mesurés vers 03h45 sur toute la largeur de l'autoroute près de Safenwil (AG), y compris sur les zones interdites.
Les forces de l'ordre ont arrêté l'un d'entre eux, âgé de 28 ans, et lui ont immédiatement retiré son permis de conduire. Il doit s'attendre à une forte amende. L'enquête pour retrouver l'autre est en cours. _ 

Ils s'entraînaient pour le Gumball?


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2004)

Entre nous, ça m'étonnerais que des Serbes roulent en supercar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au mieux une vieille Mercedes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, je m'arrête là, je pourrais dérailler _


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Entre nous, ça m'étonnerais que de Serbes roulent en supercar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aïe... tu glisses iMax, tu glisses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il n'est pas spécifié qu'ils utilisaient une «supercar». Aujourd'hui, on monte aisément à 200 avec à peu près n'importe quelle voiture.


----------



## decoris (14 Mars 2004)

même des diesel!!!

parlant de diesel : 
le nouveau 6 cylindres 3l de chez BMW développe.... 272cv!!!! 40 de plus que l'essence...

et puis parlant de supercar : la bugatti veyron est repoussée au deuxième trimestre 2005, a cause du manque de fiabilité de son W16 8l de 1001cv... (ça va faire 4 ans de retard;..)


----------



## iMax (14 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> même des diesel!!!
> 
> parlant de diesel :
> le nouveau 6 cylindres 3l de chez BMW développe.... 272cv!!!! 40 de plus que l'essence...



Quand est-ce que tu auras fini de nous casser les couilles avec tes moteurs agricoles ?


----------



## decoris (14 Mars 2004)

quand vous en aurez tous acheté un!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> quand vous en aurez tous acheté un!



J'aurai acheté un PC avant...


----------



## iMax (14 Mars 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

On en avait parlé il y a quelques mois lors du Salon de Francfort, _Le Matin_ consacre un article à Emilie Boiron (ex miss Suisse romande) et sur l'attraction qu'elle génère sur le stand Lancia au Salon de l'auto de Genève.


----------



## dude (14 Mars 2004)

moi je prends le bus bah


----------



## Nephou (18 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


Cest à la soirée de lancement de  cette voiture à laquelle jai été hier.


----------



## decoris (20 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cest à la soirée de lancement de  cette voiture à laquelle jai été hier.



j'avias reçu une invitation aussi pour y aller, à Anvers (je sais plus quand)


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

Un peu hors sujet mais bon,

Vous connaissez l'iPodRace ? 
	
 

Killer Seicento


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un peu hors sujet mais bon,
> 
> Vous connaissez l'iPodRace ?
> 
> ...



J'ai donné le lien de l'iPodRace il y a quelques jours, mais j'ai pas retrouvé.


----------



## decoris (21 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Décidément trop bien cette 500.




la décision est tombée : projet sans suite, cause économie de plateforme...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2004)

Dommage.


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Mars 2004)

'

Bon en tout cas celle ci va bien sortir. Pour l'instant je sais pas trop quoi en penser...






















'+


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Elle semble pas mal. L'intérieur me plaît assez.
Elle a de toute manière beaucoup plus de "caractère" que la Compact.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2004)

Je suis assez déçu de cette Serie 1. L'arrière me dérange un peu... enfin faudra voir tout ça en vrai, ainsi que les motorisations. Pour l'intérieur par contre, pas grand chose à ajouter.


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

Bof... Rien à dire du côté de l'intérieur, mais sinon, elle me fait pas envie... Ça m'inspire rien, c'est fade... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage...


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2004)

Ca y est! 
Je vais avoir mon nouveau périphérique Bluetooth, la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

A une semaine près on aurait pu la voir.


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A une semaine près on aurait pu la voir.



Dommage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurais bien voulu en voir une de près...


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A une semaine près on aurait pu la voir.



Oui, dommage, j'ai vraiment fait le forcing pour l'avoir cette semaine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai tellement la trouille que ma Scenic rende l'ame, avant ce week-end. Depuis que j'ai pris la décision de changer, j'entends des bruits partout. Tout lâche! Elle le sent, j'en suis sûr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vendredi, j'y croyais pas lorsque le vendeur m'a appelé, pour me dire qu'il pouvait m'en trouver une rapidement.

Au Salon de l'Auto, on m'avait parlé d'un délai de 6 à 8 mois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vue intérieure en 360 degrés


----------



## woulf (25 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tellement la trouille que ma Scenic rende l'ame, avant ce week-end. Depuis que j'ai pris la décision de changer, j'entends des bruits partout. Tout lâche! Elle le sent, j'en suis sûr.



Faut pas dire ça, y'en a qui en profiteront pour sous entendre que Renault c'est de la merde


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...)  Vue intérieure en 360 degrés



Génial... y a même des appuie-têtes transparents.


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Génial... y a même des appuie-têtes transparents.



mais non ! c'est l'effet aqua de minimisation du siege dans le tableau de bord


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

Gros jaloux va...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Gros jaloux va...








 Arf... Ouais, j'acheterai bien une Prius chez ton garagiste... rien que pour faire un essai avec sa fille.


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

depuis que j'en ai vu plein, je trouve la Subaru B4 très sympathique


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis que j'en ai vu plein, je trouve la Subaru B4 très sympathique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uniquement destinée au marché japonais j'imagine...


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

jamais vu en europe en tout cas


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement destinée au marché japonais j'imagine...



quoi que, elle a une plaque allemande ...


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

On en voit en Suisse...


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... Ouais, j'acheterai bien une Prius chez ton garagiste... rien que pour faire un essai avec sa fille.



T'es pas bien? Tu cherches des ennuis avec la commission scolaire?


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quoi que, elle a une plaque allemande ...


Ben non plutôt britanique la plaque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pis le volant à droite cest pas trop germanique non plus (mais désormais ça ne doit plus te choquer un volant à droite)


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben non plutôt britanique la plaque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, c'est une plaque de Stuttgart.


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

subaru c'est japonais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a le volant a droite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis c'est bien une plaque allemande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec les macarons sur la plaque


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est une plaque de Stuttgart.


autant pour moi lensemble typo + volant à droite ma dérouté



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Subaru [] japonaise [] tout ça



ben vis mais ils vendent pas en Allemagne ni en France des voitures mal volantées


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben vis mais ils vendent pas en Allemagne ni en France des voitures mal volantées



ben tu peu en avoir une avec le volant a droite si tu veux


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas bien? Tu cherches des ennuis avec la commission scolaire?



Même pas peur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chui même d'accord de lui laisser piloter...


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2004)

Bon, Sylko, cette Prius ?


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis que j'en ai vu plein, je trouve la Subaru B4 très sympathique



Au fait, on ceommence à en voir plus en Suisse... Sur le chemin de la SAES, j'en ai vu 3.

Je crois quelle si elle s'appelle B4, c'est à cause de son moteur: 4 cylindres Boxer (à plat, refroidit par air, comme les impreza STi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Sylko, cette Prius ?



Même question ???


----------



## sylko (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Même question ???




Grrrrrr. L'attestation d'assurance n'était pas prête, hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais la chercher à 8 heures, ce matin. Et je suis hors-la-loi. Je n'ai plus le droit de rouler depuis minuit, avec ma Scenic. Mais il faut bien que je puisse descendre de ma montagne, jusqu'au garage. Je vais y aller par les petites routes. Chuuuutttttt!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2004)

Bonne chance bandido.


----------



## sylko (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance bandido.



Je ne me suis pas fait coincer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ET J'AI MA   PRIUUUUUUUUS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































Je serais un peu moins sur MacGé, ces prochains jours.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2004)

On veut un essai, des photos, la totale.


----------



## decoris (3 Avril 2004)

alors???? elle est bien?

je vbiens encore de lire un essai (sous forme de comparatif) de cette voiture dans le moniteur, ça a l'air génial!!!!

par contre je vois pas comment t'as pu l'avoir si vite, les demandes sont 3 fois supérieures à la production et il faut entre 9 et 16 mois d'attente!!!

_Avoue, t'as des pistons chez toyota, toi..._ 

viiiiiiite, raconte!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me suis pas fait coincer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le dernier _National Geographic France_ consacre un article sur Toyota et la nouvelle Prius. Je croyais au début que Toyota s'était payé une pub sur plusieurs pages.


----------



## decoris (4 Avril 2004)

le new discovery est dévoilé, et il risque fort bien de faire de l'ombre au range!!!

toute nouvellle plateforme du range stormer
V6 diesel biturbo 207cv (celui de la jaguar S-Type)
7 places, 4x4 permanents...

et gueule d'enfer :


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2004)

Taillé à la hache et au fil à plomb...

On est loin du bio design.

Mais j'aime bien quand même, car élégant.


----------



## iMax (4 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> V6 diesel biturbo 207cv (celui de la jaguar S-Type)



On s'en fout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coté essence, y'a quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, c'est joli, mais l'arrière est hideu...


----------



## molgow (4 Avril 2004)

J'aimerais bien savoir combien consomme un pareil monstre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quant à ceux qui utilises ça pour aller faire leur course en ville.. je leur dis.... bah rien.. c'est pas le sujet ici, mais ils m'ont compris


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2004)

C'est pratique pour se garer, tu peux monter surle trottoir même s'il est trés haut...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> le new discovery est dévoilé, et il risque fort bien de faire de l'ombre au range!!!
> 
> toute nouvellle plateforme du range stormer
> V6 diesel biturbo 207cv (celui de la jaguar S-Type)
> ...



Je le trouve très "classe" pour un 4x4 même si j'ai un peu du mal à touver un intérêt à ces véhicules.
L'arrière me rappelle un peu le Matra Rancho. (à une autre échelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## woulf (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je le trouve très "classe" pour un 4x4 même si j'ai un peu du mal à touver un intérêt à ces véhicules.
> L'arrière me rappelle un peu le Matra Rancho. (à une autre échelle.
> 
> 
> ...



Moi pour l'arrière, j'aurai dit kangoo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le truc laid de l'engin, je trouve.
Par contre, sur les porte gobelets, rien à redire.


----------



## decoris (6 Avril 2004)

l'intérêt? assis plus haut, on domine mieux la route. On a moins envie de foncer, on conduit plus relax. quand on vit à la campagne, on doit moins nettoyer sa voiture, elle est faite pour être sale. et puis l'habitacle est plus lunineux, plus spacieux que dans un break. Et en diesel ça reste économique niveau consomation et pollution...

voili voila...


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

Dominer la route.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça fait passer les complexes d'infériorité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mieux vaut acheter un monospace, plus spacieux, plus modulable, plus sûr, plus économique, plus lumineux (l'Espace IV avec toit ouvrant panoramique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), plus confortable, tenant mieux la route,...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je le trouve très "classe" pour un 4x4 même si j'ai un peu du mal à touver un intérêt à ces véhicules.
> L'arrière me rappelle un peu le Matra Rancho. (à une autre échelle.
> 
> 
> ...


sinon il y a ça, qui me parait pas trop mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou encore ça


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'intérêt? assis plus haut, on domine mieux la route. On a moins envie de foncer, on conduit plus relax. quand on vit à la campagne, on doit moins nettoyer sa voiture, elle est faite pour être sale. et puis l'habitacle est plus lunineux, plus spacieux que dans un break. Et en diesel ça reste économique niveau consomation et pollution...
> 
> voili voila...



Par contre pour secouer ta femme (ou celle du voisin...) sur le capot faut monter sur un tabouret, c'est un peu le problème.


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour secouer ta femme (ou celle du voisin...) sur le capot faut monter sur un tabouret, c'est un peu le problème.











Et si en plus le capot est plein de boue....


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> sinon il y a ça, qui me parait pas trop mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'a encore des gens qui collectionnent les majorettes


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour secouer ta femme (ou celle du voisin...) sur le capot faut monter sur un tabouret, c'est un peu le problème.



Note qu'une fois que t'es en haut, t'as de la place....


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Ouais mais c'est pour les adeptes des praticiens de la cordelette parce que si tu tombes tu risques de ne pas pourvoir éviter la fracture


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour secouer ta femme (ou celle du voisin...) sur le capot faut monter sur un tabouret, c'est un peu le problème.



Pour ça, rien de tel qu'une 205 au fin capot chauffé par le moteur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Qu'est ce que j'aimais la 205 de ma maman.


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

Lol... Connaisseur


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

Il fallait que jeunesse se face.


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

Ça s'enfonçait pas un capot de 205 dans de pareilles conditions ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

Un peu mais c'est assez élastique.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

iMaxMobile; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Les infos ici.


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'enfonçait pas un capot de 205 dans de pareilles conditions ?



ça depend de la 205 ... il y en a une que je voudrais bien avoir


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça depend de la 205 ... il y en a une que je voudrais bien avoir










aaaaaahhhhhhh quelle époque ....


----------



## maousse (6 Avril 2004)

t'étais même pas né, si ?


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

sisi la 205 c'est ma génération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai jamais vu de turbo 16 sur la route (ils on en vendu 241) mais j'ai déjà vu une 205 turbo 16 Groupe B dans un musée, 600 Ch au cul !!!


----------



## iMax (7 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> iMaxMobile;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sylko (7 Avril 2004)

Ah que oui!


----------



## iMax (7 Avril 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



On avait dit pas de photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on va essayer de la nettoyer un peu la finnmobile, elle est dans un état


----------



## decoris (8 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dominer la route....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus spacieux, plus sur, plus confortable, tenant mieux la route, NON!!!!!
plus modulable, plus lumineux et plus économique, peut être..

un monospace est vraiment inconfortable, t'es assis comme dans une camionnette, t'as les genoux au menton à l'arrière, t'as des places qui servent à rien, ça tangue dans les tournants, c'est inconduisible dès qu'il fait verglassé (lourd simples tractions), bref, pas terrible...
Une des voitures les plus sûre actuellement est probablement le touareg... parcequ'il n'y a pas que les airbag dans la vie (la les renault font fort), mais ya la sécurité active... et là 4 roues motrices c'est bien...

puis tu n'as pas la solidité d'un 4x4 avec un monospace, tu prends une bordure un peu fort, tu croises une voiture dans un champ, etc...
Bref le seul point commun entre les deux c'est de dominer la route et de rouler plus calmement...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> un monospace est vraiment inconfortable, t'es assis comme dans une camionnette, t'as les genoux au menton à l'arrière, t'as des places qui servent à rien, ça tangue dans les tournants, c'est inconduisible dès qu'il fait verglassé (lourd simples tractions), bref, pas terrible...



Toi tu n'as jamais essayé les derniers monospace.
Ta description caricaturale est celle que l'on faisait des premiers Espace et Voyager.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le plus gênant dans les 4x4 c'est la pollution qu'il engendre.
A moteur équivalent, ils consomment fatalement plus qu'une autre voiture.
Les 4 roues motrices, les gros pneus, le poids, la surface frontale de camion ne peuvent qu'augmenter la consommation. 
Ne vient pas comparer un 3 litre diesel à un 3 litre essence, je dis bien à moteur égal. 
Exemple, 3l D dans X5 ou dans série 5


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

Je viens de faire une visite de la Prius de Sylko via iSigth et Airport made by Vevey. C'est génial.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Rien ne vaut une Smart et un Ipod.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

En fait Sylko était à Vevey avec sa Prius, son alu12 et son iSight.
Comme Vevey est couvert par un réseau wifi, j'ai pu "visiter" sa prius, faire un petit tour (on entend rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) via iChat.

Bref, très sympa.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait Sylko était à Vevey avec sa Prius, son alu12 et son iSight.
> Comme Vevey est couvert par un réseau wifi, j'ai pu "visiter" sa prius, faire un petit tour (on entend rien
> 
> 
> ...



Je vous raconterai comment est la SylkoMobile après l'AES.


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait Sylko était à Vevey avec sa Prius, son alu12 et son iSight.
> Comme Vevey est couvert par un réseau wifi, j'ai pu "visiter" sa prius, faire un petit tour (on entend rien
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaoooo, trop fort !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## minime (9 Avril 2004)

Croisement entre une Batmobile et un tracteur.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2004)

Premières impressions de la Prius... Sympa... Le GPS a même trouvé ma maison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, on va continuer notre route.

Pom, pom, pom.


----------



## woulf (9 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le plus gênant dans les 4x4 c'est la pollution qu'il engendre.
> A moteur équivalent, ils consomment fatalement plus qu'une autre voiture.
> Les 4 roues motrices, les gros pneus, le poids, la surface frontale de camion ne peuvent qu'augmenter la consommation.
> Ne vient pas comparer un 3 litre diesel à un 3 litre essence, je dis bien à moteur égal.
> Exemple, 3l D dans X5 ou dans série 5



Je ne pense pas que ce soit réellement un argument décisif, car ça ne consomme pas deux fois plus à moteur égal... 

Si l'on part de ce principe, il ne faut pas s'en prendre aux 4*4, mais à toutes les voitures qui consomment plus que ce qu'on (qui ?) estime raisonnable...

Et le problème ne se fait pas tellement sur les moteurs diesel, dont l'écart de conso doit être finalement resseré entre, par exemple une 530D et un X5 motorisé pareil (d'ailleurs sont-ce exactement les mêmes alésages, rapport de boite ?)

Je constate tous les jours avec un Rav4 essence, chassis long et boite auto une conso de 10,2 à 10,4l aux 100 (merci l'ordinateur de bord). C'est clairement plus que la yaris 1.0 dans laquelle je roulais avant, qui faisait un ptit 6 litres aux 100, mais d'un coté on a un 1000 cm3 de 75 cv, de l'autre, un 2litres de 150, et une traction intégrale permanente et pas vraiment les mêmes poids non plus.

Ne nous cachons pas la face, un 4*4, c'est frime, nettement plus qu'un monospace. Maintenant, on ne va pas tous les condamner non plus, j'ai l'impression que l'on frôle le délit de sale gueule pour les 4*4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, c'est clair que pas mal de conducteurs (ouais et conductrices aussi, hein) de 4*4 se croient tout permis sous prétexte que "je suis plus gros que toi... Ceci dit, des exemples, je t'en sors 10 par jour avec de la Béhème, de l'Audi, de la Renault (si, si), bref, à peu près tout ce qui roule...

Le problème, c'est clairement l'attitude des conducteurs.

Perso, j'ai opté pour le Rav4, parce que j'avais pas les moyens pour le Hummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça, au passage, ça pollue à peu près comme un camion !), ni le land cruiser (du reste clairement tape cul, j'ai testé celui de beau papa...) et surtout que je voulais une voiture plus grosse et plus haute, parce que j'en ai plein le cul de tous ces cons qui conduisent comme des connards qu'ils sont, ne respectent rien et ne comprennent que la loi du plus fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, je roule cool et ça énerve tous les excités en ford fiesta, twingo et clio, tous aussi dangereux les uns que les autres. Sauf que là, ils peuvent me coller au cul, en cas de choc, je ferai une marche avant et je dégagerai mon essieu arrière de leur coffre


----------



## decoris (10 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu n'as jamais essayé les derniers monospace.
> Ta description caricaturale est celle que l'on faisait des premiers Espace et Voyager.
> 
> 
> ...



Je roule souvent en Sharan, c'est franchement pas top. et j'ai eu l'immense joie de conduire une 806, c'était vraiment horrible.. donc non c'est pas des vieux, juste la génération d'il y a 2 ou 3 ans... et puis qui consomme le plus entre un espace 3l et un X5 3l??? d'après les chiffres constructeurs, c'est l'espace... Et puis tu dis qu'on consomme plus dans un 4x4 : faux! on roule moins vite, plus calme et donc on consomme moins... Quand je suis dans le pick-up de ma mère, je roule pepere, maxi 110 sur l'autoroute, on accélère pas fort, je touche JAMAIS les freins (ça a ttellement de couple qu'il suffit de lever le pied pour frener), alors que qd je suis dans la volvo, ben... j'y vais plus volontier!

bref c'est un faux débat, à conduite équivalente, un monospace ou un 4x4 consomme plus, mais justement on ne conduit pas de la même façon, c'est ça qui fait la différence...

et puis on ne va pas pleureur pour 30g de CO2 en plus par km quand un camion pollue 100x plus qu'un X5... Là ya qqch à améliorer...


----------



## iMax (10 Avril 2004)

- La 806 est sortie en 95, le Sharan à peu près en même temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Ça m'étonnerai beaucoup qu'un Espace tout en polyester consomme plus qu'un X5 tout en tôle, avec traction intégrale, pneus larges et tout le bordel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[màj] Après vérification, l'Espace 3l consomme en effet moins que le X5 de même cylindrée, ce qui prouve, qu'en plus d'être de mauvaise foi, Décoris, tu es un menteur...


----------



## iMax (10 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis on ne va pas pleureur pour 30g de CO2 en plus par km quand un camion pollue 100x plus qu'un X5... Là ya qqch à améliorer...



Belle mentalité d'égoïste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tout le monde raisonnait comme ça, ça ferait déjà longtemps que les ressources de pétrole seraient épuisées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et à l'heure ou cette matière première indispensable commence à se faire rare, et qu'on parle tout le temps des problèmes de pollution, c'est vraiment très égoïste de rouler dans un de ces 4x4 de luxe.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Si tout le monde raisonnait comme ça, ça ferait déjà longtemps que les ressources de pétrole seraient épuisées.



Et Toyota ne vendrait aucune Prius... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne jette pas la pierre mais dire qu'un 4x4 pollue moins...


----------



## iMax (10 Avril 2004)

Encore heureux que des gens comme Sylko dépensent un peu plus, quitte à sacrifier sur autre chose, pour acheter une voiture plus clean...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autant plus qu'ils ne sont aucunement favorisés sur le plan financier par l'état... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une belle preuve de prise de conscience... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faudrait qu'ils soient favorisés, d'une manière ou d'une autre (taxes, assurances,...) par rapport aux autres conducteurs, surtout par rapport irresponsables qui conduisent des Cayenne Turbo &amp; Co...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

Ouais enfin si on a envie de rouler en 4*4 on roule en 4*4...et puis c'est tout.

L'écologie c'est pas pour les petites gens, c'est pas en nous forceant à conduire des bagnolles qui roulent au sperme de chameau et en empêchant les vaches de pêter qu'on va arranger quelque chose.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2004)

Ben oui chaqu'un fait ce qu'il veut.
Fana de voiture, je n'aurais rien contre une ferrari, Porsche et autre Lamborghini hyperpolluante mais outre le problème de budget, je me dis de plus en plus "à quoi bon". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beaucoup de personne très proche roulent en 4x4 dont un "cascadeur" membre de ces forums qui va remplacer sa série 5 par une X5 prochainement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je n'ai les accuses de rien.
C'est cette "course à la puissance" qui m'interroge.
Toujours plus grand, toujours plus gros, toujours plus puissant alors que le trafic ne fait qu'augmenter et les dégâts directe lié à la pollution sont de plus en plus connu. (asthme, etc, etc,...)
Problème complexe... surtout si comme le dit Déçu, on voit la pollution générée par les camions.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

T'aurais pu m'injurier un peu par politesse...


----------



## iMax (10 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Problème complexe... surtout si comme le dit Déçu, on voit la pollution générée par les camions.



C'est vrai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ça vient de notre société... On cherche toujours à payer moins et à gagner plus... Par exemple (et c'est vrai), des yaourts sont fait en France, ils partent en grèce (ou la main d'oeuvre est moins chère) pour s'y faire conditionner et reviennent en France pour y être vendus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ça pour au final les payer quelques centimes de moins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors évidemennt, avec des abhération pareilles, faut pas s'étonner de voir beaucoup de camions sur les autoroutes...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu m'injurier un peu par politesse...



Bon d'accord. 

Grand sot.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

Et ouais mais on sent que tu n'es pas à ce que tu fais...


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toujours plus grand, toujours plus gros, toujours plus puissant alors que le trafic ne fait qu'augmenter et les dégâts directe lié à la pollution sont de plus en plus connu. (asthme, etc, etc,...)



Comme dit mon journal préféré : grosse voiture, p'tite bite. Perso, je circule à pied.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

ouais, ou en bus....


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ou en bus....



Ça , c'est pour les partouze. Le voyage passe plus vite.
En parlant de bus, t'as vu le dernier de chez Bé aime ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

Ouais c'est 8*8, avec des pneus énormes, ça consomme, vachement de gaz...

Les petits oiseaux y choppent la ch'touille à cause de toi...


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2004)

Certes, mais n'empêche, avec le béquet arrière, tu gagnes 10 km/h.
Et sur un trajet Paris-Nice, ça te fait gagner 15 minutes, ce qui n'est pas négligeable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2004)

Ce bus là


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce bus là



Pas à mon goût. Il manque la boule pour la caravane, avec la balle de tennis dessus.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

Moi j'aime bien ferrari, mais c'est dommage qu'ils fassent pas des breaks diesels... ce serait plus pratique pour partir en vavance...


----------



## decoris (11 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> [màj] Après vérification, l'Espace 3l consomme en effet moins que le X5 de même cylindrée, ce qui prouve, qu'en plus d'être de mauvaise foi, Décoris, tu es un menteur...



et bien revérifie!!! sur le site de BMW, les conso normalisées sont : 
ville 11,4 (12)
route 7 (8) 
mixte 8,6 (9,4)
CO2 : 229 (250)

et l'espace : 
7,4
13,3
9,5
CO2 : 252

et TOC! non seulement je ne ments pas, mais en plus je dis la vérité (sic)! tu peux me dire ou t'as été vérifier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis encore une fois je le répète (c'est marrant j'ai l'impression que dès que je sors un argument valable personne ne le relève, re- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), on roule plus calme en 4x4! on est moins stressé, et donc on consomme encore moins! et hormis l'aspect consommation, on roule également de façon plus sure!

et puis on ne triate pas les autres de menteurs et de mauvaise fois quand on se permet de mentir et de ne pas écouter leurs arguments...


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis encore une fois je le répète (c'est marrant j'ai l'impression que dès que je sors un argument valable personne ne le relève, re-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es sûr que c'est pas pareil dans un monospace ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## decoris (11 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'est pas pareil dans un monospace ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non je ne suis pas sur, c'est peut-etre pareil dans un monospace...

tout ce que je veux dire, c'est : 

-un monospace ne consomme pas moins qu'un 4x4 à moteur équivalent

-un 4x4 consomme plus qu'une voiture, mais comme on roule plus prudemment la différence est moins grande, et au niveau sécurité on y gagne (c'est peut-etre exactement la même chose avec un monospace, le débat n'est pas là)

en résumé, arretez de descendre continuellement les 4x4, ils ne sont pas si mauvais, et leur conducteur encore moins...


----------



## tomtom (11 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ... et au niveau sécurité on y gagne (c'est peut-etre exactement la même chose avec un monospace, le débat n'est pas là) ...



La tienne de sécurité, pas celle de la Twingo que tu ratatine avec ton pare-buffle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ces véhicules devraient être interdits pour des usages non professionnels, non mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , tu irais bosser en tracteur ou en camion, non, ben c'est exactement la même chose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais en tout cas par chez moi, les possesseurs de 4x4 ne roulent pas vraiment cool bien au contraire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrête d'essayer de donner de mauvaises excuses aux possesseurs de 4x4, en dehors d'un usage professionnel, il n'y a aucune bonne raison de conduire ce genre de véhicule.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Arrête d'essayer de donner de mauvaises excuses aux possesseurs de 4x4, en dehors d'un usage professionnel, il n'y a aucune bonne raison de conduire ce genre de véhicule.


Si ! une ...! bien aimer ce type de véhicule !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai choisi mon 4X4 comme d'autres choisissent leur BM ou autres ... et le prochain sera un autre 4X4...


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

decoris : tu es quasiment tous le temps de mauvaise foi dans ce sujet relis-toi


----------



## tomtom (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si ! une ...! bien aimer ce type de véhicule !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, c'est pas une "bonne" raison pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est même certainement la pire


----------



## woulf (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si ! une ...! bien aimer ce type de véhicule !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avoue tout, un plus gros que le rav4.... hmmm un Land cruiser


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c'est pas une "bonne" raison pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben pour moi, c'en est une bonne ... marre de devoir rendre compte de tous les actes qu'on pose ... j'avais envie d'un 4X4, je me suis payé un 4X4 et basta ... !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> avoue tout, un plus gros que le rav4.... hmmm un Land cruiser








 ... ce sera le prochain (fin de l'année) !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : et c'est vrai en plus !


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour moi, c'en est une bonne ... marre de devoir rendre compte de tous les actes qu'on pose ... j'avais envie d'un 4X4, je me suis payé un 4X4 et basta ... !!!



fichus neuneus soixantehuitards qui nous font iech maintenant ils proclamaient l'écologie avant maintenant ils polluents et pas que nos esprits en plus


_nb : post satyrique_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> fichus neuneus soixantehuitards qui nous font iech maintenant ils proclamaient l'écologie avant maintenant ils polluents et pas que nos esprits en plus


Mais heureusement, on est une espèce en voie de disparition ... à vous, les djeunes de refaire le monde maintenant ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous, on a donné !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Pour une fois qu'il dit pas des conneries.

On roule en 4*4 si on aime ça et c'est tout !!


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on a donné !!!



bah justement, vous n'avez rien fait même en pire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'il dit pas des conneries.
> On roule en 4*4 si on aime ça et c'est tout !!


...aussi simple que ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et puis, j'avais envie d'avoir des gros pneus ... je vais quand même pas mettre des jantes de 25 pouces sur une Clio non !!!


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'il dit pas des conneries.
> 
> On roule en 4*4 si on aime ça et c'est tout !!



non, on roule en 4x4 déja si on en a les moyens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(bon, ok la fiat panda 4x4 existe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> non, on roule en 4x4 déja si on en a les moyens


...c'est vrai aussi, c'est pourquoi j'ai attendu d'avoir dépassé la cinquantaine pour en avoir un !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Evidement !!

Mais si on en a pas les moyens on essaie pas de faire passer ceux qui les ont pour des gens qui ne respectent pas l'environnement..


----------



## woulf (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais heureusement, on est une espèce en voie de disparition ... à vous, les djeunes de refaire le monde maintenant ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roooh le coquin !

Vous avez refait le monde, eh bin vous l'avez raté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(cfr les postaouinouin ou nous nous exprimons sur nos congénères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Evidement !!
> 
> Mais si on en a pas les moyens on essaie pas de faire passer ceux qui les ont pour des gens qui ne respectent pas l'environnement..



j'ai une belle carte orange 2 zones msieur et j'aime bien le train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sauf Clermont-Paris, quelle horreur, c'est plein de gens du centre


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

C'est impossible d'aimer le train.

Impossible.

On en a besoin, on le subit, mais impossible d'aimer cette promiscuité navrante...impossible, je suis catégorique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On en a besoin, on le subit, mais impossible d'aimer cette promiscuité navrante...impossible, je suis catégorique.


Impossible ...! je déteste les transports en commun et je ne les prend que lorsque je ne peux vraiment pas faire autrement... dans ce cas, je vais en première !!!


----------



## tomtom (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est impossible d'aimer le train.
> 
> Impossible.
> 
> On en a besoin, on le subit, mais impossible d'aimer cette promiscuité navrante...impossible, je suis catégorique.



J'adore le train, me laisser emmener où je veux sans devoir subir les embouteillages, les klaxons, la recherche en vain d'une place à 2 Euros l'heure et les heures à récupérer parcequ'on est arrivé en retard à cause d'un accident sur le trajet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je préfère lire ou dormir


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Putain, mais on va finir par être d'accord !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas, je vais en première !!!


En fait, je vais en première pour éviter les remarques du genre : "Hé ! t'as vu, c'est le gars qui a un 4X4 ... le pourri !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, mais on va finir par être d'accord !!!!!!


Euh ! avec moi ou avec tomtom ???????


----------



## tomtom (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! avec moi ou avec tomtom ???????



Non, moi et Sonny, on ne sera jamais d'accord, c'est scientifique


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Sur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je vais en première pour éviter les remarques du genre : "Hé ! t'as vu, c'est le gars qui a un 4X4 ... le pourri !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui surtout quand on trouve des restes de chien avec la laisse coincés dans le jantes plaquées or avec simili diamant incrustés


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2004)

En réponse à Décoris:

J'ai regardé dans un journal auto, entre l'Espace III V6 3l et le X5 3L... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et y'a pas photo le X5 bouffe plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à conduire plus mou avec un 4x4, mon cul... Tu vas pas conduire mou quand t'achètes un X5 4.4 ou un Cayenne Turbo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, aujourd'hui, je suis descendu dans le sud de la France (600km de route) et j'ai vu un Cayenne Turbo puis un X5 quelques minutes plus tard nous dépasser alors que nous étions déja à 150 compteur. Et attention, le X5 était au moins à 170, j'en suis sur... Quand au Cayenne, il devait aller à peine moins vite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis comme bon, c'est génial d'acheter un 4x4 si on ne sors jamais des senties battus.... Et c'est pas avec un X5, un ML, un Cayenne ou un Touareg à 80'000 que tu vas aller dans le terrain...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2004)

Aprés c'est sur que pour faire du 4*4 t'achétespas un cayenne faut être fou...

Dans l'équipe des 4*4 de ville, le Touareg est le plus élégant, je trouve en tout cas...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

Pour moi, le plus élégant, c'est le nouveau Range Rover.
Tant qu'à faire dans le démesure...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il est super classe, mais là on parle de 4*4 c'est déjà plus pour les fiottes...

De toute façon la bagnolle c'est anglais ou italien, rien d'autre...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon la bagnolle c'est anglais ou italien, rien d'autre...



Dépêche toi d'acheter alors car ce n'est malheureusement pas la grande joie pour la production automobile de ces deux pays.
Land Rover est américain maintenant (Ford)
Rover ne vivra plus longtemps à mon avis.
Il restera les vieilles MG pour rêver.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai land rover c'est ricain ?
Tout fout le camp.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

Et oui, racheté par Ford à BMW qui a possédé Rover un moment ( Rover + Land Rover) sans réussir à redresser l'entreprise.

Ford n'était interessé que par la branche Land Rover qu'elle a racheté à prix d'or à BMW.

Rover à été revendu par BMW à des anglais pour une livre...


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2004)

Comme le dit Paul, je ne sais pas si Rover fera de vieux os...


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En réponse à Décoris:
> 
> J'ai regardé dans un journal auto, entre l'Espace III V6 3l et le X5 3L...
> 
> ...



ouais, dans un journal français bien sur... Moi ça vient du site de renault et du site de BMW, parlant des consomations officielles homologuée...

et puis la production ne se résume pas à des 4x4 avec des V8 de 300cv... les 3/4 sont des diesel, et oui les gens roulent plus calme! suffit de voir combien 4x4 tu dépasses et combien te dépassent...

enfin bref, débat stérile...


----------



## iMax (13 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> enfin bref, débat stérile...



C'est le moment de s'en rendre compte...


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

Ma Prius est un vrai bonheur. Quelques membres de MacGé ont déjà pu la tester à Clermont-Ferrand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'apprécie tous les jours davantage, mais je dois encore me perfectionner avec l'utilisation du GPS.

A vouloir prendre la route la plus courte, on a parfois quelques surprises. Pas vrai, WebO?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ma Prius est un vrai bonheur. Quelques membres de MacGé ont déjà pu la tester à Clermont-Ferrand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme, je confirme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Très sympa la SylkoMobile... J'ai même eu le droit de la conduire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonnes reprises cette petite Toyota.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>



Héhé, vous aurez vu du pays.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> les 3/4 sont des diesel, et oui les gens roulent plus calme!



C'est vrai qu'un 10 cyl TDI, ça donne envie de rouler tranquille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne l'ai jamais essayé ce 10 cyl TDI mais déjà le 3l D de BMW est un "pousse au crime" comme leur 3l essence d'ailleurs. 
Ton argument tient avec les pickups style Nissan, Toyota, Mischu mais pas avec les nouveaux 4x4. (suv)


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Alors,

Voilà un rapport de cette Prius.

J'ai étais super surpris.

Elle est super confortable, même à l'arrière.
Elle a tout plein de gadget à l'intérieur... Le GPS en Synchro avec le T610 à Sylko avec le carnet d'adresses.
Sauf que la Prius, n'est pas détectable par mon petit Power book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dommage j'aurai bien aimé piloté la Prius avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Au niveau de la conduite (la je donne mon expérience de passager) j'ai trouvé génial le moteur Hybride de Toyota
faut vraiment faire gaffe, car on ne l'entend pas, à tous les feux on dirais quelle a calé.

Et ce mélange électricité - moteur est parfais.

Au niveau de la reprise, Sylko, en à gratté plus d'un en allant à Vulcania 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà en tout cas, je trouve que c'est une super bagnole.


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tout plein de gadget à l'intérieur... Le GPS en Synchro avec le T610 à Sylko avec le carnet d'adresses.
> Sauf que la Prius, n'est pas détectable par mon petit Power book
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas le GPS, qui se synchronise avec le T610. C'est le carnet d'adresses interne, de la connectique Bluetooth de la Prius.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je dois encore mémoriser les mots clés pour la reconnaissance vocale. Lorsque je veux monter la température de la clim, le GPS m'indique l'itinéraire pour me ramener à la maison.


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

Afin de réconcilier tout le monde.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suite à l'accord signé entre Toyota et Ford, la marque américaine va sortir un 4x4 à moteur hybride.

Un Lexus 4x4 est également annoncé pour cet automne.

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; C'est par ici que ça se passe! &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Croisement entre une Batmobile et un tracteur.


On dirait un trou de balle monté sur roulettes


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un 10 cyl TDI, ça donne envie de rouler tranquille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah, 99% des 75% seront des R5 TDI... et puis c'est vrai que le 3l de BMW est particulièrement performant, mais les concurrents ne sont pas dans ce cas là : 
le 2,7 de mercedes, le 2,4 de volvo, le 2,5 de VW, le 3l du range, etc, sont des moteurs "paisibles"...

mais bon...

pour ce qui est du 4x4 hybride (qui réconcilierait pas mal de monde), c'est Lexus qui sortira le premier... mais il risque d'encore consommer beaucoup beaucoup...


----------



## iMax (16 Avril 2004)

Grrr.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un [censuré] en 406 coupé jaune-poussin m'a fait chier alors que j'étais en scooter... Cet abruti me collait au cul, accélérait, freinait,... A certains moment, ils étaient à quelques dizaines de centimètres de l'arrière de mon scooter alors que j'étais déja à 90km/h (à fond) !!. Déjà là, ça m'a rendu furieux: imaginons que je doive planter sur les freins: non seulement il me rentre dedans, mais en plus il me roule dessus... Si j'étais en bagnole, je dis pas (un bon coup de frein et zou un arrière tout neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais là, en scooter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pas envie de finir dans un fauteuil roulant à cause d'un [censuré] pareil.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Après ça, il me dépasse en franchissant la ligne blanche, me fait une queue de poisson puis donne des petits coups de freins.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Evidemment, cette fiote ne s'est même pas arrêtée dans le bled suivant pour qu'on discute... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça aurait été pas mal, y'avait plein de potes dans le pub du village, on aurait bien pu discuter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bien sûr, j'ai tout de suite pris le numéro et je précise que je n'ai rien fait pour l'emmerder, j'ai toujours été correct (si ce n'est peut-être les grands feux dans la gueule et les coups de klaxon lorsqu'il m'a dépassé).

Alors, à ma place, vous feriez quoi ?
- ne rien faire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- le dénoncer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- se procurer son adresse via un pote bossant au service des autos, puis tenter la discution avec ce gars pour lui faire prendre conscience de sa bêtise et du danger qu'il m'a fait courir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- se procurer son adresse via un pote bossant au service des autos, puis aller lui sucrer son réservoir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-  se procurer son adresse via un pote bossant au service des autos, puis aller lui dégonfler ses pneus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- attendre d'avoir la bagnole et le permis pour le faire chier dès que je le recroiserai ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- autre ? (précisez) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis pas rancunier, mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas parce qu'on a quatre roues qu'on doit chier sur ceux qui n'en ont que deux, qui sont plus vulnérables.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Message spécial pour Décoris: *_ déja, s'il me rentrait dedans avec une 406 coupé, ça n'aurait pas été joli, mais alors, imagine avec un Cayenne, un Touareg ou un autre gros 4x4... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est aussi une des raisons pour laquelle j'aime pas ces briques roulantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) _


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Face à un irresponsable pareil mon choix serait vite fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagine qu'il ait été face à quelqu'un qui se serait affolé


----------



## iMax (16 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Face à un irresponsable pareil mon choix serait vite fait



C'est à dire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Et bien en France on a une procédure qui s'appelle une main-courante. Tu peux ou non donner suite... et il est possible de vérifier si la personne a déjà commis ce genre de délit.


----------



## iMax (16 Avril 2004)

Je ne sais pas si on a l'équivalent en suisse...


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ouais, dans un journal français bien sur... Moi ça vient du site de renault et du site de BMW, parlant des consomations officielles homologuée...



homologuées avec des tests n'ayant aucune valeur réelle

je rigole


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Impossible ...! je déteste les transports en commun et je ne les prend que lorsque je ne peux vraiment pas faire autrement... dans ce cas, je vais en première !!!



t'as raison, vu ta réaction quand tu rencontres des gens

_faites l'amour pas la guerre qu'ils disaient même pas capable de croiser autrui_


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> - autre ? (précisez)



_tiens, bouilla me demandait l'autre jour à quoi servait cette pierre en "calcaire" métamorphique dans ma voiture l'autre jour

à utiliser avec modération_


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Sans vouloir les mettre tous dans le même panier, j'ai quand même constaté que souvent les conducteurs de scooters se conduisent de manière irresponsable et dangereuse dans le trafic. Souvent par exemple, un scooter fera tout pour empêcher de se faire dépasser et ne se rabattera pas au bord de la route, au contraire.

Voilà, voilà... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne connais pas le fin mot de ton histoire iMax, nous avons eu ta version, il serait intéressant d'avoir celle du conducteur de la voiture.


----------



## iMax (17 Avril 2004)

Je la voyait venir celle là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je ne l'ai pas du tout empêché de me dépasser... J'étais à fond et il me collait encore au cul. J'étais sur la partie droite de la voie et il avait toute la place pour dépasser (ce qu'il a fini par faire...)

Tout ce que j'ai fait, c'est lui mettre les feux de route dans la gueule quand il m'a dépassé...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir les mettre tous dans le même panier, j'ai quand même constaté que souvent les conducteurs de scooters se conduisent de manière irresponsable et dangereuse dans le trafic. Souvent par exemple, un scooter fera tout pour empêcher de se faire dépasser et ne se rabattera pas au bord de la route, au contraire.
> 
> Voilà, voilà...
> 
> ...








 Sans vouloir tous les mettre dans le même panier, j'ai quand même constaté que souvent les conducteurs de grosses voitures, (et encore plus les détenteurs de 4x4) se conduisent de manière irrespectueuse ...

J'ai longtemps été piétonne, avec pousette, j'ai ensuite pas mal roulé en vélo, donc je sais de quoi je parle ...
(Tiens cette semaine je me trouvais sur un passage protégé avec ma fille de 2 ans et demi, bien en vue, une voiture sur la droite s'arrête pour nous laisser passer , une BMW arrive sur la gauche, mais bon assez loin, je commence à m'aventurer sur le passage, et le conducteur n'a rien tourver de mieux à faire que d'accélérer, et nous couper la route !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 non il ne s'agissait pas d'une voiture tuning, avec un mec en jogging dedans, mais un homme costard cravate, la quarentaine, dernière petite BM ...) et des annecdotes comme celles-là j'en ai pleins...

Il est vrai que certains conducteurs de scooters sont inconscients des dangers qu'ils font courir aux autres ou à eux-même ... mais il est vrai aussi que les deux roues, sont souvent tout simplement négligés par les 4 roues ...

Des motards pour témoigner dans la salle ....?

Donc pour répondre à ta question IMax ... je crois que j'agirais, tu as sa plaque ...


----------



## woulf (17 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Des motards pour témoigner dans la salle ....?



Ma moto préférée restera ma BMW 110ORT: les caisseux me prenaient pour un flic, fallait voir la vitesse à laquelle les BMW et autres mercedes et autres se rabattaient sur l'autoroute pour me laisser passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus sérieusement, maintenant je roule en scooter 125, et je n'ai qu'une hâte: me racheter une bécane qui roule vite pour éviter le genre de connards croisés par imax, en plus c'est marrant mais plus t'as une grosse bécane, un casque intégral, du cuir sur toi, moins on te fait chier...

Et pour webo: sans vouloir être méchant, tu n'as pas du souvent faire du 2 roues, car on t'apprend lorsque tu passes ton permis moto de te tenir quasiment au milieu de la voie de circulation; le but: éviter que des connards en 406 (ou autres) ne profitent du fait que tu serres ta droite pour te serrer encore un peu plus en te doublant et te foutre dans le mur ou le bas coté.

Oui, des tonnes de "djeunz" et moins djeunes roulent comme des vrais cons en scooter, avec des échappements qui me donnent envie de sortir un calibre 12, mais pitié, pas de généralités 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour lorna: c'est rigolo, l'autre jour j'ai traversé dans un passage piéton, et c'est rigolo, mais le gus en costard carvate dans sa BMW serie 7 a grogné lorsque je l'ai obligé à ralentir et ça a fini en noms d'oiseaux, bah oui, ça m'a rappelé du jacques Brel avec les bourgeois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toutes ces grosses voitures flattent l'égo de leur propriétaire, à force, ils se croient tout permis, en tous cas, ceux qui n'en étaient pas déjà convaincus.
Quant aux jackymobile, leur ego est aussi flatté par les pseudo performances de leurs chiottes de merde... ceci dit, on voit des mecs dans des vieilles caisses pourries rouler comme des allumés, c'est une question de comportement, je crois, mais c'est hélas dans l'air du temps...

Conclusion: je roule en 4*4 (je copie TheBig), je me rachéterai quand je pourrais une GROSSE moto et je ressortirai mes bottes cloutées (pratique pour les portières, ça), et j'envisage l'achat d'une poussette blindée pour petitou, moi-même m'étant fait confectionner un exosquelette pour les moments ou je suis piéton...


----------



## decoris (17 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Message spécial pour Décoris: *_ déja, s'il me rentrait dedans avec une 406 coupé, ça n'aurait pas été joli, mais alors, imagine avec un Cayenne, un Touareg ou un autre gros 4x4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah, si il avait eu un 4x4 ça aurait été un type sympa, qui n'a pas acheté ça pour faire du 180 sur une départementale en (se) faisant croire qu'il est en ferrari...

mon conseil : tu chopes son adresse, et tu lui envoies une lettre disant qut tu comptes porter plainte contre lui, sauf s'il te paye immédiatement une 125, afin que tu puisses monter jusque 140 avant de te faire dépasser!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir les mettre tous dans le même panier, j'ai quand même constaté que souvent les conducteurs de scooters se conduisent de manière irresponsable et dangereuse dans le trafic.



Je suis pas loin d'être d'accord avec toi. Sur le périf à Paris (c'est là que j'en vois le plus, quand ils déboulent entre les files de voitures), les scooters ne disent jamais merci quand tu t'écartes pour eux, les motards oui (souvent en cuir avec des grosses cylindrées). Le comportement des conducteurs de motos et de scooters n'est pas le même, Le scooter, c'est 90% de personnes qui ne veulent plus se taper de bouchons pour aller bosser, c'est les mêmes qui te poussent dans le métro et forcent le passage avant la fermeture des portes, rien à voir avec les motards, c'est pas du tout la même approche de la route. Je considère la majorité de scooters comme aussi cons que les gros 4x4 ou les BMW qui croient que la route leur appartient, c'est tout pour leur pomme, tant pis pour les autres.
C'est un peu général tout ça, mais c'est ce qui ressort de ce que j'ai rencontré sur la route. Et pis pas encore vu de scooter s'arrêter pour en dépanner un autre, alors qu'un motard oui.

Bref... J'aime po les scooters !!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai que les motards sont sur les routes aussi "par passion". Je n'aime d'ailleurs pas trop me servir de ma moto pour des déplacement "utiles", je préfère la sortir juste pour le plaisir, sans but précis.
Il faut dire que le mec qui me fait comme à iMax, il peut toujours courir pour me rattraper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je vous laisse, ma moto m'attend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il fait super beau ici, 21°c)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Bon, je vous laisse, ma moto m'attend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je rentre justement à l'instant d'une balade cheveux au vent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir au débat, je n'ai jamais de problème avec les motards: ils sont toujours corrects, ne manque pas de faire un signe si tu les laisse passer. E. Vive les motards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, un site pour les motards.


----------



## woulf (17 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre justement à l'instant d'une balade cheveux au vent.



La moto, c'est mieux avec un casque


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> La moto, c'est mieux avec un casque



Chui pas à moto... mais sur quatre roues.


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> La moto, c'est mieux avec un casque



À condition de faire le plein...


----------



## woulf (17 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chui pas à moto... mais sur quatre roues.



Bourgeois


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2004)

En Belgique le casque est pas obligatoire apparemment, perso voir les flics sans casque avec leur scooters et mobylettes, j'avoue que ça me fascine complètement, l'âge de pierre de la sécurité routière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon les Belges et la ceinture, on en parle même pas, ils doivent être 20-30 % à toujours la mettre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais sinon la bière est bonne


----------



## tomtom (17 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En Belgique le casque est pas obligatoire apparemment, perso voir les flics sans casque avec leur scooters et mobylettes, j'avoue que ça me fascine complètement, l'âge de pierre de la sécurité routière.



Sisi, maintenant le casque est obligatoire même sur les 25 cc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon les Belges et la ceinture, on en parle même pas, ils doivent être 20-30 % à toujours la mettre.



T'as vu ça où toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En 2002 l'IBSR estimait que 57% des belges attachaient leurs ceinture à l'avant et 45% à l'arrière. 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon la bière est bonne



Alors là, entièrement d'accors


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu ça où toi ?



dans le forum jurassic !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Moi de manière générale, mais fort précise je suis contre tous les conducteurs irrespectueux, insultants, ou ayant une conduite dangereuse ...

Entendre quelqu'un se venter, de faire du 180 Km/h ou plus ou un peu moins, que ce soit en moto ou en voiture, me mets en colère ...

Entendre quelqu'un faire le malin parce que la veille il a pris une grosse cuite, mais a tout de même pris le volant de sa voiture, me mets en colère aussi.

La vitesse peut-être effectivement pleinement jouïssive mais sur un circuit ... pas sur la route, ce genre de comportement est tout simplement inconscient. Et là j'en vois déjà qui vont bondir sur leur clavier, en me hurlant dessus, parce que "moi je maîtrise ma moto, parce que MOi je conduis bien, parce que MOi j'ai une super voiture super équipée ...", ça ne me fera pas changer d'avis.

Ensuite pour en revenir à ce que tu disais Nato ... je ne vis pas sur Paris, donc je ne connais pas vraiment ce genre de conducteur de scooter, ici, ce sont plutôt des Lycéens/collégiens, qui roulent avec, ils sont parfois (souvent ?), inconscients, mais il me semble qu'ils  ne mettent pas les autres en danger outre mesure.
Et ce que tu disais me fais penser à une remarque que je me fais à chaque fois que je me retrouve en plein centre de grandes villes comme Paris, Bordeaux ou Toulouse. plus la concentration de voitures, ou véhicules, est grande, plus la conduite se fait de façon anarchique et agressive ...

Et puis y'à aussi un autre facteur qui me semble rentrer en compte ... c'est le temps ... quand il pleut, les gens ne conduisent pas de la même façon, ils ont une conduite plus saccadée, nerveuse, et puis c'est comme ils ne s'occupaient plus de ce qui se passe autour d'eux ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "on ne regarde que devant soi, on oublie les angles morts, et le rétro" ...

Enfin voilà mes réflexions de conductrice respectueuse, et observatrice pas du tout énervée, bon d'accord il m'arrive souvent d'insulter les "cons" ... mais je n'emm... personne sauf le crétin qui aura essayé de me jouer un mauvais tour ... ben quoi rouler à 40Km quand le mônsieur peut pas doubler, moi ça m'amuse, le voir m'insulter dans le retro, aussi ...et puis enfin quand il baisse sa vitre pour m'insulter quand il me double ... j'adore lui faire un grand sourire et lui dire pleins de choses délicieuses qui de toute façon seront censurées ici même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ben ouais j'aime pas les agressifs, les furieux du volants, les chieurs, les emmerdeurs, à deux ou qutre roues, ou à deux pattes !


----------



## iMax (17 Avril 2004)

Décoris, tu es naïf, mais naïf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu crois que c'est pourquoi que y'a des gars qui achètent des Cayenne Turbo ?


----------



## iMax (17 Avril 2004)

Personnellement, je m'estime respectueux de la route... Je roule cool en scooter...

Faut dire que depuis que je me suis pris une bagnole dans une file (quand je venais d'avoir le permis et le scooter et que j'étais tout fou, il y a deux ans) (avec le scooter du garage en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), je me suis calmé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est comme ça que le métier rentre... Heureusement, il n'y avait eu qu'un peu de tôle froissée... Par contre, si le gars en 406 m'avait ramassé, il n'y aurait pas eu que de la tôle froissée...


----------



## iMax (17 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi rouler à 40Km quand le mônsieur peut pas doubler, moi ça m'amuse, le voir m'insulter dans le retro, aussi



En scooter, tu ferais moins la maline... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sérieusement, il m'a vraiment fait peur le gars....


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> isi, maintenant le casque est obligatoire même sur les 25 cc



Cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'à attendre 10 ou 20 ans pour que les gens s'habituent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> T'as vu ça où toi ?
> En 2002 l'IBSR estimait que 57% des belges attachaient leurs ceinture à l'avant et 45% à l'arrière.



C'était une modeste estimation perso, en regardant une vingtaine de voiture passer, tu voyais que seulement 5 conducteurs avaient la ceinture donc voilà quoi...
Je suppose qu'en ville ils doivent la mettre encore un peu moins que sur les grandes routes... enfin bon c'est une question d'éducation tout ça, c'est juste que parfois (seulement pour ça ou presque) je me croirais en France il y a 15 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais parfois c'est l'inverse, je jette pas la pierre au Belges car ils les renvoient plus fort encore !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Profil d'iMax:






Le mec à la 406 n'aime peut-être pas les Macs...


----------



## woulf (18 Avril 2004)

Ou les peugeot, va savoir


----------



## decoris (18 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon les Belges et la ceinture, on en parle même pas, ils doivent être 20-30 % à toujours la mettre.



moi j'ai une fois vu un français sans ceinture, donc 100% des français en mette pas! (ben oui j'ai regardé qu'une voiture...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Décoris, tu es naïf, mais naïf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



combien de cayenne turbo as-tu déjà vu, en comparaison avec le nombre de rav4, terrano, Hr-v, Cr-v, freelander, discovery, pajero, land-cruiser, terracan, santa-fe, jimny, terios, hilux, vitara, série B, tribute, XC90, range, patrol, x-trail, maveric, et j'en oublie surement, qui sonnt des 4x4 tranquilles??? il représente au moins 80%, voir plus, de ventes, alors ne vient pas me dire que tes cayenne turbo sont la majorité...

bref,


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> combien de cayenne turbo as-tu déjà vu, en comparaison avec le nombre de rav4, terrano, Hr-v, Cr-v, freelander, discovery, pajero, land-cruiser, terracan, santa-fe, jimny, terios, hilux, vitara, série B, tribute, XC90, range, patrol, x-trail, maveric, et j'en oublie surement, qui sonnt des 4x4 tranquilles??? il représente au moins 80%, voir plus, de ventes, alors ne vient pas me dire que tes cayenne turbo sont la majorité...
> 
> bref,



Je suis assez étonné de voir le nombre de Cayenne que l'on croise du côté de chez moi... Et pas seulement de simples S, aussi pas mal de Turbo.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2004)

Decoris, j'ai vu en Suisse plus de Cayenne turbo que de X-Trail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5j'ai vu pas mal de Rav 4 aussi.


----------



## decoris (18 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez étonné de voir le nombre de Cayenne que l'on croise du côté de chez moi... Et pas seulement de simples S, aussi pas mal de Turbo.



ouais, mais bon, si on va chez les prout-prout c'est normal aussi.... regardez plutot les chiffres de ventes en europe de tous les 4x4...

et puis en suisse étant donné l'aspect assez montagneux et neigeux en hiver, un riche-môôsieur achèterait une cayenne turbo plutot qu'une 911 ou une CL 600... 

la cayenne, comme le X5, sont un peu des non-sens à mon avis.... (sauf pour le gars qui est souvent à la montagne dans la glace)...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (...) la cayenne, comme le X5, sont un peu des non-sens à mon avis.... (sauf pour le gars qui est souvent à la montagne dans la glace)...



Ceux qui achètent ça vont justement pas trop sortir des sentiers battus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Juste pour faire les «commis» et amener les gosses à l'école.


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2004)

bah, nous en tous cas on utilise les capa de notre pick-up (on a pas de tracteur donc on herse les prairies avec!) et puis quand on a eu la tempete de neige de malade cet hiver, j'ai été faire le fou dans les champs c'était GÉNIAL! je dépassais les bagnoles par les champs, je coupais court aux routes, etc...


----------



## decoris (24 Avril 2004)

mercedes vient de sortir sa classe G avec un V8 de 476cv... voila le 4x4 le plus puissant du monde (26cv de plus que le porsche cayenne turbo)...

mais quel intérêt dans une caisse comme le classe G (qui a plus de 25 ans d'age)?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2004)

C'est juste pour faire des sujets dans le forum de mac génération.






Ceux qui conçoivent, ceux qui vendent n'ont pas besoin de ton avis.


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2004)

Tant que y'a des gens pour acheter ça....


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2004)

Y en a.

La preuve, c'est qu'il y a des gens pour en parler.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tant que y'a des gens pour acheter ça....



Mike Horn par exemple, qui roule en G55 AMG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon là où il est en ce moment, ça lui est pas d'une grande utilité.


----------



## decoris (25 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mike Horn par exemple, qui roule en G55 AMG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah, vu le poid et la taille de la bête, 340cv à la limite des limites, on peut comprendre... mais 476, la, non, vraiment....


----------



## sylko (25 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mike Horn par exemple, qui roule en G55 AMG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne s'est toujours pas fait bouffer par les ours blancs?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depuis le temps qu'il est parti, tout le monde l'a oublié. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et AMG, on s'en fout!  Les développeurs de leur site ne nous apprécient pas...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) Et AMG, on s'en fout!  Les développeurs de leur site ne nous apprécient pas...



Les enf... Il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça, le site nous était accessible. Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je n'acheterai pas la SLk 55 AMG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En bidouillant un poil, on peut quand même y accéder. Mais ça me rappelle l'échange de mail que j'avais eu avec un gars responsable de la partie _Porsche Car Configurator_ du site de Porsche: il m'avait rétorqué que le Mac avait une petite part de marché (moins de 1% d'après lui) et que pour cette raison, ils n'en avaient pas tenu compte... Je lui avais répondu: «Je lui avais répondu que j'avais également choisi ne ne pas m'acheter une Porsche en raison de sa faible part de marché» J'attends toujours sa réponse...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Vidéo Special Dedicace à mon pote Decoris.


----------



## tomtom (26 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vidéo Special Dedicace à mon pote Decoris.



C'est le frangin du Doc ?


----------



## iMax (26 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vidéo Special Dedicace à mon pote Decoris.


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2004)

Belle représentation des citadins qui viennent s'aérer les neurones à la montagne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Achetez une Prius! 
Pas de problème en montagne et elle se comporte très bien sur la neige.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Belle représentation des citadins qui viennent s'aérer les neurones à la montagne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prius Powaaaahhhh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait... y a une dame qui parle tout le temps dans ton auto Sylko... on la voit jamais.


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2004)

Elle est cachée sous la carpette...


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2004)

j'en ai vu une  devant warner music a paris ce midi ! c'est un vrai tank ! meme la Mercedes C35 AMG V6 kompressor qui était devant faisait petite ! faut dire que pour un coupé elle fait 2,4 tonnes ! et qu'elle a un moteur de 5998 CC pour 552 CV


----------



## iMax (28 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et qu'elle a un moteur de 5998 CC pour 552 CV



Ça tire plus que ton Express...


----------



## iMax (29 Avril 2004)

Je viens de passer à l'auto-école où je compte prendre mes cours de conduite... C'est le père d'un pote et il a dit qu'il me ferait un prix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'étais tout content à l'idée de passer mon permis sur une Clio RS, mais il vient de changer de bagnole (il change tous les 3 mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'était sa 7ème Clio RS... Mais je crois bien que j'y gagne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il a acheté ça: 














Je me réjouis de passer ces cours d'auto-école, moi...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2004)

C'est dingue, une auto-école avec des voitures aussi puissantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ca donne envie de repasser son permis.


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2004)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il a toujours été comme ça lui... Il y a plusieures années, c'était la R5 Turbo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça doit aussi être pour faire venir les clients... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant, je suis content à l'idée de pouvoir passer mon permis là dessus...


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2004)

au détour d'une petite route local ...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

Sylko va revendre sa Toyota Prius pour s'acheter celle-ci...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

héhé, pas mal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai eu une discussion assez intéressante avec un ami qui m'a dit:
"Voiture diesel, essence, qui consomme beaucoup ou peu, ça n'a aucune importance pour le climat." 

Je lui ai répondu: "c'est nouveaux ça?"

Lui: " non, non, de toute manière nous allons d'une manière ou d'une autre consommé les réserves d'énergies fossiles et tant que c'est énergie seront abordables il n'y aura pas de révolution. Que nous consommions ces réserves en 20, 30 ou 50 ans, cela ne changera pas grand chose. Un pays comme la Chine ne fera pour le moment pas d'effort pour diminuer sa consommation, les USA non plus. Consommons donc les réserves, ensuite, les choses pourront bouger."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il m'a troublé ce "con".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et quand j' y réfléchi, je me dis qu'il n'a pas tout à fait tord. 
Bon, Range Rover pour tous le monde.


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Range Rover pour tous le monde.



Non merci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je prendrai une Mustang cab' 65 à la place...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

Pour rester dans l'actualité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Celle-ci, elle décoiffe


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sylko va revendre sa Toyota Prius pour s'acheter celle-ci...



Oui, je l'avais vue à Genève!


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, pas mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, les réserves vont fondre à vitesse grand V, avec les besoins des Chinois.

Il ne s'agit pas seulement de consommer moins, mais de consommer différemment.

Dans 10 ans, la majorité des véhicules en occident seront équipée d'un moteur hybride. J'en suis certain.

Je viens de passer mes 5000 kilomètres, aujourd'hui, avec ma Prius.


----------



## decoris (7 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Consommons donc les réserves, ensuite, les choses pourront bouger."



ouais....

n'empeche que si on pollue ICI, c'est ici que ça pue...
et puis si nous pouvons nous permettre de consommer moins et de rouler propre, ça n'est pas le cas des chinois par exemple...

concernant le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'avancées, ils ne faut quand même pas déconner...
il y a 10 ans, un 2,5l essence consommait 15l, et un diesel était impensable sur une voiture "haut de gamme". Aujourd'hui, un 2,5l consomme 9l et pollue deux fois moins, et les diesel sont devenus ultra-économe et très confortables... donc ça évolue!

par contre je ne suis pas convaincu que toutes les voitures passeront pas l'hybride... 
je pense que petit à petit (d'ici 10 ans) des stations services proposeront de l'hydrogène (il y en a déjà un 10aine en allemagne, pour des bus et taxi qui y fonctionnent), et d'ici 20 ans la plupart des voitures fonctionneront à l'hydrogène...

BMW a réalisé en 2000 un prototype de BMW 750i qui fonctionne au choix à l'hydrogène ou au gaz naturel... en fonctionnant à l'hydrogène, le V12 ne dévelloppait plus que 175cv et consommait 30l/100!! mais il ne polluait pas du tout du tout...)

les pétroliers investissent ÉNORMÉMENT dans l'hydrogène, afin de s'assurer une survie pour le long terme... 
Actuellement, fabriquer un litre d'hydrogène liquide est assez complexe : il faut comprimer le gaz dans un réacteur maintenu à température constante, puis le décomprimer très rapidement, ce qui le fait refroidir à -200°C et le transforme en liquide... ensuite il faut le stocker à -180°C, ce qui pose encore problème (les réservoirs les mieux isolés actuellement ne peuvent retenir de l'hydrogène sous forme liquide que pendant 10 à 15 jours, ensuite la totalité se sera évaporé...)

ça me pationne moi en tous cas ces avancées possibles et probables...


----------



## babos (7 Mai 2004)

Citroen avait bien l'AX eco, voiture hyper sobre et pas cher

1,4L Diesel atmospherique avec pot catalytique
3,8L /100Km

on pouvait faire 1200km avec un plein de 150FF

et dire que le prix du baril monte


----------



## sylko (7 Mai 2004)

Bien sûr que la pile à combustion, c'est l'avenir. Mais c'est encore loin. On ne voit que des prototypes pour l'instant. Et la production est très chère.
D'ici là, il y a la solution hybride. Ca permet une transition en douceur. Et ce ne sont pas des prototypes qui sont mis en vente. La Prius est une voiture géniale. Plus je roule avec et plus je l'adore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien sûr que s'il y avait de l'hybride, diesel et électrique, la consommation serait encore moindre. Mais le choix du sans plomb et de l'électrique a été choisi surtout pour respecter l'environnement.
Une tonne de CO2 en moins par année, par rapport à une voiture traditionnelle.


----------



## iMax (7 Mai 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> 1,4L Diesel atmospherique avec pot catalytique



Diantre !


----------



## decoris (7 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que la pile à combustion, c'est l'avenir. Mais c'est encore loin. On ne voit que des prototypes pour l'instant. Et la production est très chère.
> D'ici là, il y a la solution hybride. Ca permet une transition en douceur. Et ce ne sont pas des prototypes qui sont mis en vente. La Prius est une voiture géniale. Plus je roule avec et plus je l'adore...
> 
> 
> ...



je ne pense pas que les voitures à hydrogène soient si loin que ça... le principal frein, c'est le manque de stations services, mais la production n'est pas si compliquée (il ne faut que de faibles modifications par rapport à une voiture au LPG, qui elle mê^me^ne demande que de faibles modif par rapport à une voiture essence...)

et puis conernant la choix d'un moteur essence pour l'hybridation, ça n'est pas pour mieux respecter l'environenement (personne ne contredira qu'un bon diesel avec filtre à particule pollue bien moins), mais c'est parcequ'un diesel ne démarre pas aussi vite qu'une voiture essence, et de plus les vibrations se feraient trop sentir lors des redémarrage de moteur...
masi bon, pq pas un jour...


----------



## iMax (7 Mai 2004)

Hum, je croyais justement qu'on ne fabriquait pas facilement l'hydrogène... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je croyais aussi qu'on le produisait par électrolyse. Et pour le produire, qu'est-ce qu'il faut ? De l'énergie... Et cette énergie, elle vient d'où ? Mmh ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, non, le principal frein à ces véhicules à l'hydrogène n'est pas le manque de stations services, mais le fait que l'hydrogène ne se stoque pas facilement et qu'il
 pète au contact de l'air... Je ne sais pas si tu as vu les images de ce dirigeable gonflé à l'hydrogène qui a explosé, dans les années 30...

Au fait, t'aurais pas confondu l'hydrogène avec le gaz naturel


----------



## decoris (8 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hum, je croyais justement qu'on ne fabriquait pas facilement l'hydrogène...


la production de VOITURES à hydrogène n'est pas si compliquée...  il ne faut faire que très peu de modifications au moteur... faut suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais aussi qu'on le produisait par électrolyse. Et pour le produire, qu'est-ce qu'il faut ? De l'énergie... Et cette énergie, elle vient d'où ? Mmh ?


on le produit le plus facilement par compression isotherme et détente adiabatique... c'est le moyen le plus efficace... et l'energie, elle vient des centrales nucléaires, qui rejettent... de l'eau! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, non, le principal frein à ces véhicules à l'hydrogène n'est pas le manque de stations services, mais le fait que l'hydrogène ne se stoque pas facilement et qu'il
> pète au contact de l'air... Je ne sais pas si tu as vu les images de ce dirigeable gonflé à l'hydrogène qui a explosé, dans les années 30...



mais oui, et en 74 ans la technologie n'a pas évolué... et puis pour mémoire l'essence ça brule aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, t'aurais pas confondu l'hydrogène avec le gaz naturel


----------



## iMax (8 Mai 2004)

L'essence, ça brûle, mais ça pète pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pis bon, l'hydrogène explosera tout aussi bien en cas de fuite qu'il y a 74 ans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant aux centrales nucléaires, ok ça rejette que de l'eau dans l'atmosphère, mais...


----------



## decoris (8 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> L'essence, ça brûle, mais ça pète pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'hydrogène ne pete pas au contact de l'air non plus (on s'en verse de la liquide sur les mains dnas nos labo) et puis je te rappelle que l'atmoshpère en contient pas mal... (et il ne pète pa non plus)
concernant le dirigeable, il y a du avoir une étincelle...
et puis concernant les déchets nucléaires, on va pas en faire un plat : c'est RIEN en quantité tant que la centrale tourne, et on a des solutions pour les isoler pendant 250 ans (dans des box de plomb (ou autre je sais plus) dans des caves en béton à 150m de profondeur) en attendnat de pouvoir soit les envoyer sur le soleil, soit les traiter efficacement...

bref, pas d'obstacles!


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'hydrogène ne pete pas au contact de l'air non plus (on s'en verse de la liquide sur les mains dnas nos labo) et puis je te rappelle que l'atmoshpère en contient pas mal... (et il ne pète pa non plus)
> concernant le dirigeable, il y a du avoir une étincelle...
> et puis concernant les déchets nucléaires, on va pas en faire un plat : c'est RIEN en quantité tant que la centrale tourne, et on a des solutions pour les isoler pendant 250 ans (dans des box de plomb (ou autre je sais plus) dans des caves en béton à 150m de profondeur) en attendnat de pouvoir soit les envoyer sur le soleil, soit les traiter efficacement...
> 
> bref, pas d'obstacles!



de l'hydrogène dans l'atmosphère???? ne confondrais-tu pas avec l'oxygène?

Pour trouver de l'hydrogène il faut soit de l'eau que l'on electrolyse (pour séparer hydrogène et oxygène), soit du méthane (présent dans le gaz naturel) dont on craque la molécule CH4 pour produire hydrogène et.... carbone

L'electrolyse de l'eau consomme plus d'énergie (electrique) que ce qu'on récupère ensuite en recombinant hydrogène et oxygène de l'air... alors dans les pays où l'élec est produite à partir d'énergie fossile (fuel, charbon...) le bilan global CO2 produit n'est pas bon. Quant à la France et ses centrales nucléaires.... il y a un vaste débat sur la caractère polluant ou non polluant de ce type de production!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis concernant les déchets nucléaires, on va pas en faire un plat : c'est RIEN en quantité tant que la centrale tourne, et on a des solutions pour les isoler pendant 250 ans (dans des box de plomb (ou autre je sais plus) dans des caves en béton à 150m de profondeur) en attendnat de pouvoir soit les envoyer sur le soleil, soit les traiter efficacement...



tu ferais une bonne ministre de l'écologie française 

j'aime beaucoup le _"en attendant de pouvoir les traiter efficacement"_ je suis pas mécontent d'avoir fait des études de science quand j'entends des imbécilités pareilles généralement diffusées par Areva et EDF forcément, ils ne vont pas cracher dans leur soupe hein ! 

pendant ce temps-là (250 ans), on fait quoi de la géologie (ah ouais, sont pas géologues les types ) de nos beaux pays et puis si dans 250 ans, ils n'ont pas trouvé ? 

et puis c'est bien beau de dire : maintenant les voitures consomment moins sauf que le parc de voitures n'est pas constitué à 100% de voitures récentes (viens un jour sur le périph parisien) et il me semble surtout le parc de véhicules roulant et beaucoup plus important qu'il y a 10 ans.

sinon, à part ça, dans l'air ya pas beaucoup d'hydrogène dans l'air à part les molécules d'eau en sustentation mais faudrait voir à pas me priver de mes nuages


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la France et ses centrales nucléaires.... il y a un vaste débat sur la caractère polluant ou non polluant de ce type de production!



euh, on parle voiture ou d'énergie ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

dédicace a the big


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, on parle voiture ou d'énergie ?



Il ne faut pas regarder uniquement le pb au niveau de la pollution des voitures... car si pour ne pas polluer en roulant on doit produire le carburant en polluant 2 fois plus en amont, quel est l'intérêt?


----------



## iMax (8 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (on s'en verse de la liquide sur les mains dnas nos labo)



Hum.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment tu fais pour te verser de l'hydrogène sur les mains s'il est moins dense que l'air ambiant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu met la main au dessus du récipient ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

ça depend, sous forme liquide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon, a cette température tu peu dire adieu a ta main


----------



## iMax (8 Mai 2004)

J'ai comme l'impression que Décoris manque de cohérence... .


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'hydrogène ne pete pas au contact de l'air non plus (on s'en verse de la liquide sur les mains dnas nos labo) et puis je te rappelle que l'atmoshpère en contient pas mal... (et il ne pète pa non plus)



liquide ? ouch tu dois avoir froid car 



> Lhydrogène liquide  est à une température de 20 K (-253 °C)



et j'allais oublier en pourcentage, l'hydrogène représente 5,0.10-5 % de la composition chimique de l'atmosphère (air sec) c'est à dire quantité négligeable comme source d'approvisionnement 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> concernant le dirigeable, il y a du avoir une étincelle...



ah bah ça personne ne sait mais dans une voiture, yen a souvent des étincelles aussi beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup ! 

quand au fait que Decus manque de cohérence, il suffit de relire le sujet en entier


----------



## molgow (8 Mai 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> decoris:</font><hr />et puis concernant les déchets nucléaires, on va pas en faire un plat

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small"> decoris:</font><hr /> en fonctionnant à l'hydrogène, (...) il ne polluait pas du tout du tout...

[/QUOTE]



> puis je te rappelle que l'atmoshpère en contient pas mal



Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme âneries... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'atmosphère contient environ 0,00005 % d'hydrogène. Bien sûr, il y en a dans les particules d'eau aussi (moins de 4%), mais ça demande encore plus d'effort à séparer des autres éléments que de prendre directement de l'eau.

<blockquote><font class="small"> decoris:</font><hr />les pétroliers investissent ÉNORMÉMENT dans l'hydrogène, afin de s'assurer une survie pour le long terme... 

[/QUOTE]

Car ils savent bien que l'hydrogène ne peut être produit qu'en utilisant une autre source d'énergie, et donc par exemple.. le pétrole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant, il existe des moyens de transports qui polluent nettement moins, ce sont les transports publics et notamment le train. En plus, c'est agréable, convivial et moins cher que la voiture!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> transports publics [...] c'est agréable, convivial



tu viens pas souvent a paris toi


----------



## molgow (8 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens pas souvent a paris toi



Non c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'empêche que les rares fois où j'ai visité Paris en touriste, j'adorais prendre le métro! il se suivent les uns après les autres, presque jamais d'attente, et puis les stations de métros sont souvent plutôt animées, les gens vont et viennent rapidement, "y a tout qui bouge", bref, j'aime bien cette ambiance...


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens pas souvent a paris toi



peut-être qu'il n'a pas peur des gens comme toi par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







perso, je revends ma poubelle sur 4 roues marre de payer une place de parking au maire du 11eme tous les jours marre de consommer 4x plus d'essence que chez moi marre de me retrouver dans les embouteillages vive le scooter !


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> peut-être qu'il n'a pas peur des gens comme toi par exemple



c'est vrai que dans le metro je dois être le seul gars a pas tirer la gueule quand je vais au boulot


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que dans le metro je dois être le seul gars a pas tirer la gueule quand je vais au boulot



perdu ! ya moi aussi !


----------



## iMax (8 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] vive le scooter !


----------



## sylko (9 Mai 2004)

Toyota Highlander Hybrid





L'hybride a le vent en poupe aux Etats-Unis. 

Avec la hausse du prix de l'essence, les 4X4 bientôt boudés par l'Amérique?


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Toyota Highlander Hybrid



tant qu'ils n'en feront pasen modèle RAV4 tu n'arriveras pas à réconcilier TheBig et Tomtom


----------



## sylko (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tant qu'ils n'en feront pasen modèle RAV4 tu n'arriveras pas à réconcilier TheBig et Tomtom



Ca ne va pas tarder. En 2007, pour le RAV4.


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> L'electrolyse de l'eau consomme plus d'énergie (electrique) que ce qu'on récupère ensuite en recombinant hydrogène et oxygène de l'air... alors dans les pays où l'élec est produite à partir d'énergie fossile (fuel, charbon...) le bilan global CO2 produit n'est pas bon. Quant à la France et ses centrales nucléaires.... il y a un vaste débat sur la caractère polluant ou non polluant de ce type de production!





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Car ils savent bien que l'hydrogène ne peut être produit qu'en utilisant une autre source d'énergie, et donc par exemple.. le pétrole.





			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas regarder uniquement le pb au niveau de la pollution des voitures... car si pour ne pas polluer en roulant on doit produire le carburant en polluant 2 fois plus en amont, quel est l'intérêt?





Tout ce que je dis c'est qu'une voiture qui consomme de l'hydrogène produit à la base par une centrale nucléaire pollue moins qu'une voiture essence, même si on a du consommer pas mal d'electricité pour produire l'hydrogène.




			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme âneries...
> L'atmosphère contient environ 0,00005 % d'hydrogène. Bien sûr, il y en a dans les particules d'eau aussi (moins de 4%), mais ça demande encore plus d'effort à séparer des autres éléments que de prendre directeme




j'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait utiliser l'atmosphère pour récupérer l'hydrogène! j'ai juste dit que c'est pas un gaz ultra-toxique-explosif-dangereux-qui-tue-sa-mère puisqu'il y en a dans l'atmosphère... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> tu ferais une bonne ministre de l'écologie française
> j'aime beaucoup le _"en attendant de pouvoir les traiter efficacement"_ je suis pas mécontent d'avoir fait des études de science quand j'entends des imbécilités pareilles généralement diffusées par Areva et EDF forcément, ils ne vont pas cracher dans leur soupe hein !
> pendant ce temps-là (250 ans), on fait quoi de la géologie (ah ouais, sont pas géologues les types ) de nos beaux pays et puis si dans 250 ans, ils n'ont pas trouvé ?
> et puis c'est bien beau de dire : maintenant les voitures consomment moins sauf que le parc de voitures n'est pas constitué à 100% de voitures récentes (viens un jour sur le périph parisien) et il me semble surtout le parc de véhicules roulant et beaucoup plus important qu'il y a 10 ans.



concernant vos vieilles bagnoles à Paris, j'en ai rien à foutre. votre gouvernement doit prendre des mesures pour les foutre à la casse et subventionner les voiture peu polluante... avec ton résonnement à la noix, on évolue jamais puisque de toute façon ça marche pas en une fois...

le débat sur les déchets c'est pas le problème ici (pour ton information la géologie est épargnée vu que dans leur blocs de plomb et dans leur bloc de béton ya acune radiation qui sort (mais rien du tout, le niveau d'émission indécelable)... le fait de l'enterrer à -100m c'est juste pour éviter les accidents genre camion piégé ou bombe... donc arrête avec ton beau discours, je suis sur qu'en plus de ne rien y connaitre, tu t'en fous royalement de l'écologie...





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


justement, l'hydrogène il est liquide...


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça depend, sous forme liquide
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pas du tout, tu peux essayer...
c'est d'ailleurs très amusant à voir... tu verse sur ta main, tu ne sens rien (même pas le contact comme avec de l'eau, vraiment RIEN DU TOUT), et puis ça tombe par terre, ça fait plein de petites bulle qui partent partout et puis qui disparaissent... la différence de t° est telle que, si je me souviens bien, le simple fait d'approcher de la peau le fait s'évaporer... par contre c'est clair il faut pas tremper sa main dans le pot, qui lui est isolé thermiquement...



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> ah bah ça personne ne sait mais dans une voiture, yen a souvent des étincelles aussi beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup !
> quand au fait que Decus manque de cohérence, il suffit de relire le sujet en entier



dis moi Alèm, à chaque fois que tu suis une voiture au LPG tu fais pipi dans ta culotte? pourtant c'est nettement plus dangereux que l'essence...

quant à mon sois-disant manque de cohérence, je dirais qu'il n'est rien comparé à ton arogance, qui elle est vraiment sans limite...


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

dis petit mec, quand tu auras étudié la géologie et l'écologie comme j'ai eu le plaisir de le faire à la fac pendant mes années de bio, tu pourras oser me causer écologie

et une petit info, la géologie est importante car ces petits blocs de merde en plomb seront sous contraintes physiques (T,P) mais ça tu n'y piges quedalle ainsi qu'au retraitement puisque d'anciens de mes camarades de fac font du retraitement et/ou bosse dans les unités d'étude géologiques d'enfouissement des déchets.

je ne suis pas arrogant au contraire de toi et ton homogénéïté dans le "j'ai toujours raison" est agaçante, si tu ne sais pas discuter avec les autres, tu n'as rien à faire sur un forum. je te l'ai déja dit, sois cohérent avec toi-même

il suffit de lire que tu te verses de l'hydrogène liquide sur les mains pour que l'on sache que tu n'es qu'un bouffon


----------



## iMax (9 Mai 2004)

Y'en a un qui pourrait bien se faire bannir par Alèm, ici...


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a un qui pourrait bien se faire bannir par Alèm, ici...



déja fait


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

je rajouterais juste que c'est assez facile de dire : c'est à votre gouvernement de faire en sorte que les gens se débarassent de leurs poubelles

avec quel argent ? 

je me pose la question 

et surtout une voiture conçue il y a dix ans avec un moteur diesel obsolète et sorti il y a 5 est-elle deéja une épave ? non et pourtant elle pollue plus qu'une voiture récente et ce pareil pour les moteurs essence

sinon je n'ai pas peur des voitures LPG, elles ont forcément une soupape et n'explose plus en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ceci dit, je ne bannis pas parce que ce type ne le mérite même pas, je préfère bannir smg, gribouille et sonnyboy plus intéressants comme personnages.

decoris, c'est le Jean-Miche de l'automobile


----------



## molgow (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]il suffit de lire que tu te verses de l'hydrogène liquide sur les mains pour que l'on sache que tu n'es qu'un bouffon



Je veux bien croire decoris sur ce coup. J'avais aussi fait l'expérience avec de l'air liquide. Au moment où tu le verses, il se retransforme tellement rapidement à l'état gazeux, que tu sens le froid, mais tu n'as pas le temps de te faire cryogéniser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mis à part ça, je prend quand même peur quand je lis que "l'énergie nucléaire est propre" et que tout va bien si on produit pleins de déchets nucléaires.
L'énergie nucléaire est une énergie sale (déchets "nucléaires" + réchauffement des rivières en aval), chère et dangereuse.


----------



## molgow (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]decoris, c'est le Jean-Miche de l'automobile



Arfff!!! l'insulte!!


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] je rajouterais juste que c'est assez facile de dire : c'est à votre gouvernement de faire en sorte que les gens se débarassent de leurs poubelles
> avec quel argent ?
> je me pose la question
> et surtout une voiture conçue il y a dix ans avec un moteur diesel obsolète et sorti il y a 5 est-elle deéja une épave ? non et pourtant elle pollue plus qu'une voiture récente et ce pareil pour les moteurs essence
> sinon je n'ai pas peur des voitures LPG, elles ont forcément une soupape et n'explose plus en France



que veux tu que je te dise??? il suffirait de taxer les voitures sur leurs rejets polluants et pas sur leur puissance... ou de supprimer les taxes annuelles, et de doubler le prix de l'essence... les gesn rouleraient moins, pollueraient moins... 
ou encore d rendre les transports public utilisable (genre pas en retard 4 fois sur 5 et en grève un jour sur deux, comme en belgique)
bref à ce niveau ya des solutions...



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] dis petit mec, quand tu auras étudié la géologie et l'écologie comme j'ai eu le plaisir de le faire à la fac pendant mes années de bio, tu pourras oser me causer écologie
> et une petit info, la géologie est importante car ces petits blocs de merde en plomb seront sous contraintes physiques (T,P) mais ça tu n'y piges quedalle ainsi qu'au retraitement puisque d'anciens de mes camarades de fac font du retraitement et/ou bosse dans les unités d'étude géologiques d'enfouissement des déchets.



niveau manque de cohérence, t'es champion... j'ai pas la chance d'étudier la géologie, mais je m'y intéresse... j'ai plusieurs bouquins qui traitent du nucléaire et j'ai lu de très nombreux articles.... je pense eetre mieux informé que toi, puisque pour ton information la belgique a décidé il y a moins d'un an de se retirer du nucléaire d'ici 2020, et donc on en a énormément parlé ici... suffisamment pour que je me fasse ma propre opinion sur le sujet...

par contre niveau contraintes que peux subir une caisse d'isolation en plomb, je pense que tu n'auras vraiment rien à m'apprendre la dessus, bien du contraire... j'ai eu des tas de cours de résistance des matériaux, et des études ont montré que ces caisses pouvaient sans problème résister aux radiations, et qu'on les placeraient dans des caves en beton pour éviter toute déterioration (ces caves seraient d'ailleurs entretenues, accessibles, etc..).

le nucléaire est pas un sujet sur lequel on rigole, toutes les solutions proposées sont sérieuses...



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> je ne suis pas arrogant au contraire de toi et ton homogénéïté dans le "j'ai toujours raison" est agaçante, si tu ne sais pas discuter avec les autres, tu n'as rien à faire sur un forum. je te l'ai déja dit, sois cohérent avec toi-même
> il suffit de lire que tu te verses de l'hydrogène liquide sur les mains pour que l'on sache que tu n'es qu'un bouffon



je défends mes opinions et j'accepte la discussion... contrairement à toi! 
et, avant de lache des aneries (hydrogène liquide), renseigne toi... 
j'ai même fait flotter des aimants dans les airs à mes labos (avec de l'azote liquide en plus...)


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]decoris, c'est le Jean-Miche de l'automobile



et alèm c'est le jeromemac de la modération...


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et alèm c'est le jeromemac de la modération...



MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

si seulement je l'étais tu filerais directos sur la lune à coups de pieds au cul ! 

imagine


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mis à part ça, je prend quand même peur quand je lis que "l'énergie nucléaire est propre" et que tout va bien si on produit pleins de déchets nucléaires.
> L'énergie nucléaire est une énergie sale (déchets "nucléaires" + réchauffement des rivières en aval), chère et dangereuse.



l'énergie nucléaire est propre pour l'atmosphère, et les déchets c'est un vrai problème mes des solutions existent... quant au réchauffement des rivières c'est vrai, mais il est quand mê^me très controlé... quant au chère, c'est faux (c'est les centrales ayant le meilleur rendement et fabricant l'énergie au plus bas cout) et dangereuse c'est également faux (sauf si des terroristent font sauter une bombe nucléaire, mais bon...)

c'est en tous cas la moins mauvaise des énergies, après l'énergie hydraulique (mais qui n'est pas exploitable partout...)


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> dangereuse c'est également faux



ça ne te rappel rien 






on te rappellera que la catastrophe c'est produit juste après une opération de routine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour info je te rappel que la Belgique arrête progressivement le nucléaire ...


----------



## molgow (9 Mai 2004)

- dangereuse : là je ne ferais même pas de commentaires... 1986 ne te rappelle rien ?! bien sûr les accidents sont très rares, mais les risques sont énormes.

- sale : les déchets nucléaires aussi bien traités soient-ils, n'en restent pas moins des déchets très encombrants et demandant une attention toute particulière pendant des centaines voires milliers d'années.

- chère : je ne sais pas comment c'est en Belgique ni en France, mais en Suisse l'énergie nucléaire (on en a très peu, mais on en a quand même) est effectivement pas chère au consommateur. Par contre, elle devient nettement plus chère si on tient compte des énormes subventions versées par l'Etat. Subventions qui ne sont par contre pas aussi énorme pour les autres énergies. Et ça c'est sans compter les couts gigantesques à long terme de la gestion des déchets.


Quant à ton classements de propreté entre les énergies, entre le nucléaire et l'hydraulique, tu ferais bien de placer le solaire et l'éolien ainsi que la plupart des autres énergies.


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quant à ton classements de propreté entre les énergies, entre le nucléaire et l'hydraulique, tu ferais bien de placer le solaire et l'éolien ainsi que la plupart des autres énergies.



pour le danger rien n'est garanti à 100%, mais bon, les centrales sont très bien entretenues chez nous... 

pour le solaire, je suis désolé mais le rendement n'est que d'environ 10% actuellement, et des études ont montré qu'il faut plus d'énergie pour construire des cellules photo-électriques qu'elles n'en produiront tout au long de leur vie... le solaire, c'est utile pour chauffer de l'eau ou pour fournir de l'électricité dans dans endroits inaccessible, mais la fabrication des cellules reste très chère et très polluante...

concernant l'éolien, c'est un peu le même problème : une éolienne est fabriquée avec de l'acier mais aussi des polymères, à base de pétrole... Il n'est pas dit que la construction de 100 éoliennes, leur installation et leur entretient ne produise en fin de compte pas plus de CO2 qu'une bonne centrale thermique actuelle (les études ne sont pas encore complètes à ce sujet). Et comme elle produise peu d'énergie, et pas de façon continue, elles ne peuvent ê^tre qu'un appoint...
l'hydraulique est vraiment la meilleure de toute (on pollue pas, on ne fait que se servir de l'énergie cinétique de l'eau), mais malheureusement pas suffisante...

Aux USA ils sont en train d'étudier la possiblité de faire des parcs éolien qui ne serviraient qu'à pomper l'eau d'un lac inférieur vers un lac supérieur, et l'électricité serait finalement produite par une centrale hydraulique entre les deux lacs...

ahhh, l'énergie... passionnant quand même..


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ne te rappel rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



relis ce que j'ai écrit plus haut : 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plusieurs bouquins qui traitent du nucléaire et j'ai lu de très nombreux articles.... je pense eetre mieux informé que toi, puisque pour ton information la belgique a décidé il y a moins d'un an de se retirer du nucléaire d'ici 2020, et donc on en a énormément parlé ici... suffisamment pour que je me fasse ma propre opinion sur le sujet...




et puis on ne peut pas comparer tchernobyl et la france ou la belgique...


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

en fait, c'est comme avec Jean-Miche ce type a toujours raison

quand je discute avec un pote bossant à la Hague (tu connais ? ), il a un avis beaucoup moins "satisfait" que toi un peu comme quand j'évoque les carraghénanes, dextroses et autres "amidons de maïs modifié" avec mes anciens camarades de fac ayant voulu avoir de bons salaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me marre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureusement qu'EDF ne fait pas part des petis soucis de ses centrales sauf quand il y a la canicule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reste bien sûr de toi decus ferme les yeux on t'invente un monde merveilleux il suffit juste que tu y crois 

bon je retourne à mes patates !


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> reste bien sûr de toi decus ferme les yeux on t'invente un monde merveilleux il suffit juste que tu y crois



t'imagine si il était français


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis on ne peut pas comparer tchernobyl et la france ou la belgique...



ça peu très bien arrivé chez nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je te rappel qu'a la fin des années 70 les ricains sont passer a un cheveux d'un catastrophe majeur


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'imagine si il était français


















je laisse alèm à ses patates et change de sujet : 

schumacher a encore gagné, 5e victoire consécutive...




ça devient vraiment lassant... je regarde plus les gd prix depuis plus d'un an, mais mê^me lire les résultats, c'est devenu lassant...


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

>



tu veux vraiment être banni


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment être banni



t'aime pas jean todd? il est français pourtant...


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2004)

la S-Type 2.7 diesel reçoit un accueil excellentissime de la presse...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pour le danger rien n'est garanti à 100%, mais bon, les centrales sont très bien entretenues chez nous...

















Tu veux que je te parle des intérimaires non-formé qui complètent les équipes de Tihange.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la route...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment être banni



Bah il est génial mon Schumi, qu'est-ce que vous lui repprochez???


----------



## iMax (9 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la S-Type 2.7 *diesel*



Tout fout le camp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jaguar: comment passer de constructeur prestigieux à constructeur généraliste en moins de 10 ans...


----------



## minime (10 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te parle des intérimaires non-formé qui complètent les équipes de Tihange.



Laisse moi deviner, ils ont le teint jaune, ce ne sont pas des lumières mais malgré tout ils sont luminescents ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2004)

C'est à peu près ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, tout est sous contrôle, il n'y aura jamais d'accident chez nous...


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est à peu près ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement! Pour la simple raison que les elements radioactifs ont ete tres bien formes. Leur manuel est tres clair. Je cite : Page 12, Paragraphe 23

"Que faire en cas d'accident? :
Il est strictement interdit a tout element radioactif de quitter l'enceinte du reacteur sans autorisation du chef d'etablissement. Les formulaires de sortie doivent etre remplis 15 jours a l'avance* et vises par la hierarchie.

* Il est a noter que seules les sorties en piscine sont generalement autorisees."


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement! Pour la simple raison que les elements radioactifs ont ete tres bien formes. Leur manuel est tres clair. Je cite : Page 12, Paragraphe 23
> 
> "Que faire en cas d'accident? :
> Il est strictement interdit a tout element radioactif de quitter l'enceinte du reacteur sans autorisation du chef d'etablissement. Les formulaires de sortie doivent etre remplis 15 jours a l'avance* et vises par la hierarchie.
> ...



j'ai noté un avenant à ce paragraphe stipulant que les éléments ont le droit de sortir si un membre de leur famille décéderait mais cet avenant stipule que le décès doit se produire dans un autre réacteur belge et ceci dans le respect des conventions de Schengen


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai noté un avenant à ce paragraphe stipulant que les éléments ont le droit de sortir si un membre de leur famille décéderait mais cet avenant stipule que le décès doit se produire dans un autre réacteur belge et ceci dans le respect des conventions de Schengen



Oui, mais je ne connais pas bien les tous les alineas des manuels de formation belge. 
Cependant, un element etant caracterise par sa demi-vie, est-ce qu'on les autorise a sortir pour le demi-deces d'un parent?


----------



## sylko (10 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> pour la route...



C'est cela...
Sortez du nucléaire et continuez à rouler en 4x4!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2004)

Voici la nouvelle 911.
Elle redevient plus "traditionnel" au niveau des phares. J'aime bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















L'arrière est très réussi je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah il est génial mon Schumi, qu'est-ce que vous lui repprochez???



Comme par exemple d'avoir piqué la victoire d'une course à son co-équipier : pour gagner le maximum de point ... et se retrouver bien loin  devant les autres ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin moi j'y connais rien, mais depuis fait moins sympathoche le Schumi !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Et oui mais si il gagne tout le temps c'est qu'il doit y avoir une raison...

Ceux qui ne gagnent pas, perdent.

Aprés chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui mais si il gagne tout le temps c'est qu'il doit y avoir une raison...
> 
> Ceux qui ne gagnent pas, perdent.
> 
> Aprés chacun fait ce qu'il veut.



ben non là il était 2è justement..donc méritait cette victoire


----------



## woulf (11 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici la nouvelle 911.
> Elle redevient plus "traditionnel" au niveau des phares. J'aime bien.
> 
> 
> ...



Et en plus, ce sont des voitures économiques et pas si chères que ça en entretien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais lu dans un moto revue ou motomag plus sûrement, un article dans lequel ils indiquaient que l'on pouvait faire rimer performances et dépense énergetique contenue, en voiture l'exemple de sobriété/performance c'était porsche et en moto, bin oui, c'était Ducati, la conso d'une 916 ou 996 étant bien plus raisonnable que celle d'un gsxr ou cbr (déjà que ce sont des brèles de fillettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Elles ont tout pour plaire


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Je ne suis pas la F1, heureusement pour moi, mais tu dis qu'il a piqué la première place...

Y avait encore quelqu'un devant ???

Ton air dubitatif tu te le carres au derche, je comprends ce qu'on écrit.

Un point c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas la F1, heureusement pour moi, mais tu dis qu'il a piqué la première place...
> 
> Y avait encore quelqu'un devant ???
> 
> ...



Moi non plus je ne suis pas la F1 ... mais je suis au courant c'est tout.

Oui une course comme les autres Schumi en seconde place, son co équipier a mené toute la course, et puis à la fin son co équipier a dû ralentir (ordres de Ferrari), et Schumi aurait pû être reglo et fair play, ben non il est passé devant !

Moi je dis houuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Mais bon ça ne m'a pas empêché de dormir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ET mon air dubitatif, j'le mets ou je veux d'abord !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Tu as raison tu peux le mettre ou tu veux.

Sans espoir.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu dans un moto revue ou motomag plus sûrement, un article dans lequel ils indiquaient que l'on pouvait faire rimer performances et dépense énergetique contenue, en voiture l'exemple de sobriété/performance c'était porsche et en moto, bin oui, c'était Ducati, la conso d'une 916 ou 996 étant bien plus raisonnable que celle d'un gsxr ou cbr (déjà que ce sont des brèles de fillettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je roule de temps en temps avec un Ducatiste (748) et un GSXRiste et effectivement, la Ducat consomme moins. Elle est également bien plus efficace sur les routes. (Pas sur autoroute mais l'autoroute n'a que peu d'intérêt.)  C'est un autre prix également mais bon, quelle ligne et quel son.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2004)

Ce sujet de 127 pages doit-être fermé pour augmenter l'efficacité des forums.
Plus d'explications ici. 




Je vous propose de continuer de parler bagnoles, motos, scooters,... dans ce nouveau sujet.  
Décoris, j'ai un peu changé le titre de ton sujet initiale (beurk)


----------

